# Smoking and Obamacare #22



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi susan. I worded my sentence better; didn't edit 'it out' or need to change the meaning; same words, different order. Stew on your stupidity and attack some other victim if you must attack.


You "worded your sentence better". That's editing in my book.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> You said that defamation is a crime in the United States. You also said "You will stop or be stopped". Or am I seeing things?


I said I never mentioned 'i was going to sue.'

* see now? * I've copied/pasted for you our posts:



aw9358 said:


> So you're going to sue? Good luck with that.





knitpresentgifts said:


> Never mentioned it; why have you?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Who do you think you're kidding, KPG? Posting double entendres, making frightening threats and then editing them out a moment later...you've claimed on many occasions to be a God-fearing Christian--do you honestly think He doesn't know what's in your heart?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> You took my breath away when I read this. You overstep. You should apologize for losing your temper.


I did not lose my temper. I answered the question "How do you get into Heaven"? Answer, you have to die. The only human that has ascended into Heaven without dying is the Virgin Mary


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> You need to die


Just want to reveal again a threat to me by lovethelake:
"you need to die" on page 98.
knitpresentgifts responded and see her response. I need to say no more.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfect answer, wish I'd have thought of it. Thank you.
> 
> Now she can leave us in peace.
> 
> (Double entendres well suited.) :-D


Just want to reveal again knitpresentgift's agreement with lovethelake to me "you need to die" on page 98.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Just want to reveal again knitpresentgift's agreement with lovethelake to me "you need to die".


Huckleberry/Ingried,

I will reveal again to you, I suggest you stop your libel of my name.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry/Ingried,
> 
> I will reveal again to you, I suggest you stop your libel of my name.


Folks:
Page 98 lovethelake said to me: "you need to die"
Page 98 knitpresentgifts agreed with lovethelake as follows:

"Perfect answer, I wish I'd have thought of it. Thank you.
Now she can leave us in peace.
(Double entendres well suited)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

"Show your mighty hand"
"Win this Nation back"
Set your Church on fire"

sound familiar? They must obey their Leaders and unfortunately in the process they are totally destroying he GOP and individuals like me are told:
"you need to die".

I want the old GOP back. Two strong Parties are good for all of us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone needs to listen to themselves. This is getting way out of control. Everyone take a break and have a cookie or go do something else.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Is this a threat? From a nice, Catholic girl? This is cause for alarm. Seriously?
> At least an apology is I'm order--if not removal from the forum.


What threat? Huckleberry asked for directions to Hell/Heaven. The only way to get these directions is by one's death. This fact was pointed out. It was not a threat, but an answer to a question. But then again, your and your friends comprehension is always obviously lacking.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry/Ingried,
> 
> I will reveal again to you, I suggest you stop your libel of my name.


Boy are they pathetic. I understand the classic lib knee jerk reaction, but to continue on with their attempt to "get" me is getting really old. There was no secret message in my answer. I guess my simple answer to the question was too difficult for even them to understand


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I did the same. No choice.


I think we all need to report this to Admin. This is no joke it is the most serious threat anyone can make.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That is my thought also.



alcameron said:


> Is this a threat? From a nice, Catholic girl? This is cause for alarm. Seriously?
> At least an apology is I'm order--if not removal from the forum.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They will not acknowledge it unless they receive major push back.



susanmos2000 said:


> Do you realize the significance of the line you and LTL just crossed?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Boy are they pathetic. I understand the classic lib knee jerk reaction, but to continue on with their attempt to "get" me is getting really old. There was no secret message in my answer. I guess my simple answer to the question was too difficult for even them to understand


Wrong. Numerous reports have been filed, both from thread members and others who read but don't post. If you and KPG have managed to convince yourselves that this was a misunderstanding, then apologize.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think we all need to report this to Admin. This is no joke it is the most serious threat anyone can make.


Yes, it is--and the fact that KPG and LTL are now scrambling to cover their tracks means that they know this as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please everyone. Help put an end to this. MAJOR PUSH BACK NEEDED. Or indeed, they will just wait for it to blow over and become more emboldened. I'm afraid to think what may be next.



aw9358 said:


> Of course not. They'll just lie low until they think it's blown over. I don't think anyone will be forgetting that little gem anytime soon. Hideous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



jelun2 said:


> That is not funny, not helpful, and has been reported.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



susanmos2000 said:


> I did the same. No choice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



aw9358 said:


> So did I.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is not a crime, it is a civil matter. good god, you are ignorant. 
You have to prove intent to harm... LOL, good luck.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Nope - defamation and publishing a libel of a person's character is a crime in the United States.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry, I suggest you stop or you will be stopped of your lying and defamation of my name, presence and character on KP.
> 
> I did nothing you have accused me of and you and everyone else who reads our posts can ascertain the same.


I think they protest way too much. All their righteous indignation makes one's head spin. Where are the melodrama police? At the best of times, their behavior might be labeled mature, overall they are unbelievably immature. Now they are all up in arms about an ANSWER to a question. LTL DID NOT threaten Huckleberry. A class in comprehension should be a requirement for them at this point.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you one and all. A simple acknowledgement and apology would have been accepted. They 'say' it is a result of our ignorance. This is not acceptable.



EveMCooke said:


> Others have also reported it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> It is not a crime, it is a civil matter. good god, you are ignorant.
> You have to prove intent to harm... LOL, good luck.


A crime is an illegal act against the laws of the land. Guess you are ignorant of that fact as evidenced by your words.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry this is happening. You have inspired others to fight back against these hateful threats. Thank you.



Huckleberry said:


> The posting of lovethelake and knitpresent to me:
> 
> "you need to die"
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes it is a threat. She becomes more emboldened. I have been stalked and threatened by KPG also. I complained and I was ignored.



aw9358 said:


> And you last sentence is not a threat?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'm so sorry this is happening. You have inspired others to fight back against these hateful threats. Thank you.


You are so right, Dame. This is as bad as it gets. I'm sorry too, Huck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I most sincerely hope she can be stopped.



susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks heavens you were able to catch KPG's latest threat in quotes before she edited it out, aw. I can't find the words to describe my contempt for this person--in fact, I'm not sure they exist in printed form.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You betcha. Tactics designed to pretend innocence. Got to stop.



aw9358 said:


> You "worded your sentence better". That's editing in my book.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Thank you.


to all my friends
I certainly won't forget a threat to my life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Quit trying to explain the unexplainable.



soloweygirl said:


> I think they protest way too much. All their righteous indignation makes one's head spin. Where are the melodrama police? At the best of times, their behavior might be labeled mature, overall they are unbelievably immature. Now they are all up in arms about an ANSWER to a question. LTL DID NOT threaten Huckleberry. A class in comprehension should be a requirement for them at this point.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think they protest way too much. All their righteous indignation makes one's head spin. Where are the melodrama police? At the best of times, their behavior might be labeled mature, overall they are unbelievably immature. Now they are all up in arms about an ANSWER to a question. LTL DID NOT threaten Huckleberry. A class in comprehension should be a requirement for them at this point.


I cannot count the times that Huckleberry asked me her question in which I never answered because I stopped reading the majority of Huckleberry's inane posts. Recently, LovetheLake gave an excellent yet simple answer to Huck's question, and I praised LTL for doing so.

Now Huckleberry (who is the same KP poster as Ingried) and all her Liberal buddies on KP are up-in-arms attacking again because the question was answered. Needless to say, the truth was not well received.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> to all my friends
> I certainly won't forget a threat to my life.


There was no threat to your life.

Here is your response asking for directions to Heaven or Hell.

I answered that you need to die. How else would you get into Heaven?

Huckleberry wrote:
KPG
angry because you cannot get your fangs into anything I write? By your postings one gets the impression that you are incapable of learning. I am still looking for your directions to Hell and Heaven. You are so sure that I will get to Hell and you to Heaven, show me the way to both so I may pay you a visit. Not some imaginary direction, something real please. 
Bless you dear.

You need to die (my answer to how to get to Heaven)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Hear the footsteps to stomp out what was said? Too bad, too late, I have the original postings.

If they had any sense at all, they would retreat and shut up, no, they keep making matters worse, much worse for themselves. I am just observing right now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Yes it is a threat. She becomes more emboldened. I have been stalked and threatened by KPG also. I complained and I was ignored.


You were ignored because I did not stalk nor threaten you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Try again, crime/criminal, get it? 
Good God, it is no wonder these perfectly normal folks go off the deep end from attempting to communicate with you. 
There is criminal, there is civil. They are different. 
http://dictionary.law.com/Default.aspx?selected=1153



knitpresentgifts said:


> A crime is an illegal act against the laws of the land. Guess you are ignorant of that fact as evidenced by your words.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'm so sorry this is happening. You have inspired others to fight back against these hateful threats. Thank you.


Your statement is ridiculous; you and your liberal friends need no inspiration to fight others ... that's all you know and do.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> There was no threat to your life.
> 
> Here is your response asking for directions to Heaven or Hell.
> 
> ...


Knock it off, LTL. You know d-mn well you worded your reply in such a way that the not-very-hidden meaning was apparent to all who read. If it was supposed to be a joke, then apologize. If you lost your temper and temporarily snapped, then ask Admin to take it down--and apologize.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Wonder which phobia(s) they suffer from.

It is interesting to observe how they now are trying to cover up their dastard threat on my Life. Very interesting.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your statement is ridiculous; you and your liberal friends need no inspiration to fight others ... that's all you know and do.


And you and your right wingnut friends don't? You and LTL really screwed up this time. My fu seems mild compared to what you two said. Shame on both of you! Very unaccetable on any forum.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Saying "you need to die" is not acceptable in any public forum. You said it LovetheLake and KPG you agreed with her and reposted it. No one has the right to say this to anyone else on KP. You have crossed the line of decency and perhaps done something illegal that needs to be checked out. I would think this is a first on KP and by any standards it's wrong. This goes way beyond having a heated political debate. It is something that everyone should know you never say.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am guessing that the whole bunch will be booted off the site, it is ridiculous that a group of ten or so grown women/ or 4 maybe, who knows, don't know when to quit.



Huckleberry said:


> Hear the footsteps to stomp out what was said? Too bad, too late, I have the original postings.
> 
> If they had any sense at all, they would retreat and shut up, no, they keep making matters worse, much worse for themselves. I am just observing right now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Try again, crime/criminal, get it?
> Good God, it is no wonder these perfectly normal folks go off the deep end from attempting to communicate with you.
> There is criminal, there is civil. They are different.
> http://dictionary.law.com/Default.aspx?selected=1153


Good God, indeed. There are CRIMES = both criminal and civil as defined by the law. Got it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Actually, she pointed that out to you. GOT IT??


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Hear the footsteps to stomp out what was said? Too bad, too late, I have the original postings.
> 
> If they had any sense at all, they would retreat and shut up, no, they keep making matters worse, much worse for themselves. I am just observing right now.


Might want to add this one to the record if you haven't already done so.

"Huckleberry, I suggest you stop your lying and defamation of my name, presence and character on KP.

I did nothing you have accused me of and you and everyone else who reads our posts know it and can prove it.

You will stop or be stopped."

KPG posted the above, then took it down and edited it five seconds later. Fortunately Aw was able to capture the original in a quote--her time stamp is 11:58:24.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO if they had acknowledged and apologized, notice of the inappropriateness of "You need to die" would have served as understanding. Many, many others are distressed because they continue to excuse and distort their intent. I don't think anyone is fooled.



Huckleberry said:


> Hear the footsteps to stomp out what was said? Too bad, too late, I have the original postings.
> 
> If they had any sense at all, they would retreat and shut up, no, they keep making matters worse, much worse for themselves. I am just observing right now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Actually, she pointed that out to you. GOT IT??


You don't understand neither what she nor I said. Typical.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And you and your right wingnut friends don't? You and LTL really screwed up this time. My fu seems mild compared to what you two said. Shame on both of you! Very unaccetable on any forum.


Bratty Patty
more than screwed up. Could anyone say anything worse than a threat on one's Life? Well friends, if anything happens to me you know who is responsible. All the editing will not be of help. These modern machines are miracles. Nothing ever gets erased permanently.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for lunch.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your statement is ridiculous; you and your liberal friends need no inspiration to fight others ... that's all you know and do.


No one ever threatens to kill anyone else in a public forum. We can have heated debates but saying this is never done. You and LovetheLake crossed the line and maybe broke the law. I have never seen anyone else on all of KP threaten anyone like this. It is a peaceful place and even in political debates you know there are some things you never say anywhere to anyone and you said it.
I feel sorry for both of you that you are so hateful that you threatened another woman on KP.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Quit trying to explain the unexplainable.


damemary
once you dance with the devil, there is no escape. The devil is the Computer, it keeps everything saved forever.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Might want to add this one to the record if you haven't already done so.
> 
> "Huckleberry, I suggest you stop your lying and defamation of my name, presence and character on KP.
> 
> ...


I edited my words as you suggested to improve the sentence structure as I do often. Would you like me to type my words, (before and after editing because the intent and meaning did not change) on nice letterhead and send to you for your records? Or shall I post a screen shot of my words again. Which would you prefer?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> more than screwed up. Could anyone say anything worse than a threat on one's Life? Well friends, if anything happens to me you know who is responsible. All the editing will not be of help. These modern machines are miracles. Nothing ever gets erased permanently.


Yes, that is true, Cheeky. and no, this is the first time I have seen 2 threats to one person on one thread. Feckless couple of sour balls.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bazinga for lunch.


Enjoy, dame.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would you like me to type my words, whatever you believe I said on nice letterhead and send to you for your records? Or shall I post a screen shot of my words again. Which would you prefer?


Neither.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> more than screwed up. Could anyone say anything worse than a threat on one's Life? Well friends, if anything happens to me you know who is responsible. All the editing will not be of help. These modern machines are miracles. Nothing ever gets erased permanently.


Huck I am very sorry that anyone thinks this is OK to say this to you or anyone else on KP. Having a heated political debate is one thing and even debates have rules. They broke the most serious rule and I hope they will never have the chance to ever threaten anyone else again on KP or anywhere else again.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Would you like me to type my words, whatever you believe I said on nice letterhead and send to you for your records? Or shall I post a screen shot of my words again. Which would you prefer?


No need, dear heart...all anyone has to do is roll back to 9/16/13 11:58:24 to see your original post.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Wonder which phobia(s) they suffer from.
> 
> It is interesting to observe how they now are trying to cover up their dastard threat on my Life. Very interesting.


I thought you said a smart person (you) would 'shut up' and 'just observe'?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Knock it off, LTL. You know d-mn well you worded your reply in such a way that the not-very-hidden meaning was apparent to all who read. If it was supposed to be a joke, then apologize. If you lost your temper and temporarily snapped, then ask Admin to take it down--and apologize.


Nothing to apologize for. I did not lose my temper. In fact I rarely lose my temper or raise my voice; one because I have a calm spirit and two it is a waste of energy. I answered the question simply. If you read more into it, then you need to understand your motives for doing so. If you want an apology here is one: I am sorry that you have such a warped mind that you read into answers to find fault or evil meanings when there are none.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Nothing to apologize for. I did not lose my temper. In fact I rarely lose my temper or raise my voice; one because I have a calm spirit and two it is a waste of energy. I answered the question simply. If you read more into it, then you need to understand your motives for doing so. If you want an apology here is one: I am sorry that you have such a warped mind that you read into answers to find fault or evil meanings when there are none.


No dice. Try again.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No dice. Try again.


Nothing to apologize for. I did not lose my temper. In fact I rarely lose my temper or raise my voice; one because I have a calm spirit and two it is a waste of energy. I answered the question simply. If you read more into it, then you need to understand your motives for doing so. If you want an apology here is one: I am sorry that you have such a warped mind that you read into answers to find fault or evil meanings when there are none.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> No need, dear heart...all anyone has to do is roll back to 9/16/13 11:58:24 to see your original post.


Yet you felt that all are helpless and you needed to copy/post my words twice more within minutes. Why stop now, please continue to re-quote me often.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Nothing to apologize for. I did not lose my temper. In fact I rarely lose my temper or raise my voice; one because I have a calm spirit and two it is a waste of energy. I answered the question simply. If you read more into it, then you need to understand your motives for doing so. If you want an apology here is one: I am sorry that you have such a warped mind that you read into answers to find fault or evil meanings when there are none.


 :thumbup: Amazing Huck feels threatened when you answer her question regarding the pathway to Heaven or Hell, yet she has no problem regularly denying and refusing to hear those same words from God.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Amazing Huck feels threatened when you answer her question regarding the pathway to Heaven or Hell, yet she has no problem regularly denying and refusing to hear those same words from God.


I know, drop the f'bomb and you are hailed a hero. Answer a question and you are vilified. Isn't their reaction hilarious?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Not to change the Subject, but, This is Obama leading from behind


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know, drop the f'bomb and you are hailed a hero. Answer a question and you are vilified. Isn't their reaction hilarious?


I didn't threaten anyone by using the f'bomb.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Not to change the Subject, but, This is Obama leading from behind


OMG :XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D   

They say timing is everything in comedy. You cracked me up with this image!

Luv you girl!

THANK YOU for the laughter.

Goodness, I laugh harder the more I look at this picture .... it is really funny.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Lakes and Knits, Looks like you'll be going to jury trial, you'll look up at the jury with your innocent eyes and staring back at you from the jury box will be all these stupid looking hats with those beady eyes staring back.You both will be found guilt of common sense. Then you'll be taken to The KP Big House to serve out your sentences. I'll visit, promise. Talk later


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG :XD: :XD: :XD: :-D :-D :-D
> 
> They say timing is everything in comedy. You cracked me up with this image!
> 
> ...


Luv you back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Quit trying to explain the unexplainable.


Just because you can't understand and explain an answer to a question, doesn't mean it is unexplainable.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Hear the footsteps to stomp out what was said? Too bad, too late, I have the original postings.
> 
> If they had any sense at all, they would retreat and shut up, no, they keep making matters worse, much worse for themselves. I am just observing right now.


Hey drama queen, we have read the original post. It is you and your friends that need to "retreat and shut up", before both feet are firmly planted in your mouth.

Sounds to me "I am just observing right now" is a threat in and of itself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> more than screwed up. Could anyone say anything worse than a threat on one's Life? Well friends, if anything happens to me you know who is responsible. All the editing will not be of help. These modern machines are miracles. Nothing ever gets erased permanently.


YAWN.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I know, drop the f'bomb and you are hailed a hero. Answer a question and you are vilified. Isn't their reaction hilarious?


Quite possibly this over reaction is because they are all trying out for the local community theatre. Maybe their next "trip" will be a traveling theatre group. Is it possible Seattle Soul is scouting out the stops on her train travels?

It is so humorous that with all the crap they posted to and about the conservatives on the forum, that anyone would actually believe their proclaimed outrage over an answer to a question. Do they actually think that by saying the response has more than one meaning, it makes it so? Is that supposed to make them look more intelligent? Hardly.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is so humorous that with all the crap they posted to and about the conservatives on the forum, that anyone would actually believe their proclaimed outrage over an answer to a question. Do they actually think that by saying the response has more than one meaning, it makes it so?


Seems you're worried about just that, solo...else you wouldn't be putting up post after post with your own version of the story.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Quite possibly this over reaction is because they are all trying out for the local community theatre. Maybe their next "trip" will be a traveling theatre group. Is it possible Seattle Soul is scouting out the stops on her train travels?
> 
> It is so humorous that with all the crap they posted to and about the conservatives on the forum, that anyone would actually believe their proclaimed outrage over an answer to a question. Do they actually think that by saying the response has more than one meaning, it makes it so? Is that supposed to make them look more intelligent? Hardly.


Here is some real drama for you, solowey:
[quote KPG]
I'll admit I have super strong shoulders! They have insulted me and called me so many names I should have died a million deaths by now. However, I'm covered by the blood of Jesus who suffered for me. If he could give His life for me, I think I can handle little girls calling me names while defending His word.

I agree, that have such evil in their hearts. I cannot imagine going through life with the sole purpose of insulting and attempting to hurt others. They have no joy!

I post where I feel I have something to offer to the conversation at hand. Every time, and I mean every time, one of the hateful Liberals, will immediately comment after my post. Not because they have a difference of opinion to discuss, but because they want to insult me personally.

Hence, I've taken to not responding to them in particular. Yet, if I respond to someone else, not a Liberal, or anyone, for that matter, regardless of political beliefs, the hateful Libs will attack me immediately after my post.

They are so sad. How can they not understand that all our posts are always available to review with date and time stamps to show who is the instigator and who is the victim (for lack of a better word).

Oh, well, I choose joy! I know I'm among friends here and you are all prettier in body and spirit every day! 
General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> outrageous political (go to message) Sep 13, 13 23:06:54 
joeysomma wrote:
Good theory, no proof

It shows that we were made by the same awesome creator and proven. [/quote]


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Quite possibly this over reaction is because they are all trying out for the local community theatre. Maybe their next "trip" will be a traveling theatre group. Is it possible Seattle Soul is scouting out the stops on her train travels?


You mean like a traveling circus? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl,

Isn't it wonderful how these extremist Liberals read our every word and love our posts so much they block quote and repost our words again and again and even from one thread to another?

Their actions suggest they really do focus on our words and must repeat them for us so no one shall miss a single word.

Perhaps our words are having a positive impact after all.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean like a traveling circus? :-D


yep


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Love it. And might that be Putin in the front leader's seat in charge of the moves?



galinipper said:


> Not to change the Subject, but, This is Obama leading from behind


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean like a traveling circus? :-D


Might want to check it out, Cherf--I'm sure they always have room for a religious leader of your caliber.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And what about Damemary's infamous "durf" of which she wiggled out.



BrattyPatty said:


> I didn't threaten anyone by using the f'bomb.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

That's Mitch McConnell, John Boehner and Eric Cantor! I'm surprised you didn't recognize them as your leaders.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And what about Damemary's infamous "durf" of which she wiggled out.


What about it? Was it a threat to anyone? I think not. There are many definitions of durf.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> yep


LTL; Thank goodness you left my blocked quote above your simple and direct answer to my question. You are aware how threatening to do otherwise could be to me, correct? :-D


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Please that is a disservice to all community theatre groups. We have excellent ones where I live and none of them would qualify. Not even to clean the wc's.

This problem only represents their inability to comprehend the English language.

Ignore.



soloweygirl said:


> Quite possibly this over reaction is because they are all trying out for the local community theatre. Maybe their next "trip" will be a traveling theatre group. Is it possible Seattle Soul is scouting out the stops on her train travels?
> 
> It is so humorous that with all the crap they posted to and about the conservatives on the forum, that anyone would actually believe their proclaimed outrage over an answer to a question. Do they actually think that by saying the response has more than one meaning, it makes it so? Is that supposed to make them look more intelligent? Hardly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Love it. And might that be Putin in the front leader's seat in charge of the moves?


That it was ... bare-chested and in the position to control the lead, with Obama hanging on for dear life.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

BFM


BrattyPatty said:


> What about it? Was it a threat to anyone? I think not. There are many definitions of durf.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> LTL; Thank goodness you left my blocked quote above your simple and direct answer to my question. You are aware how threatening to do otherwise could be to me, correct? :-D


Sure do, Cherf.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> BFM


You are ever so correct RUKnitting. Bratty in particular does not post any original thoughts, ideas, words or opinions. She simply out-right copies or steals our words, images, photos, statements, facts as her own only after we have done. Then she attempts to twist them to suit her purposes.

How tiresome, stale and boring of an existence.

It will increase her vocabulary though!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> BFM


Don't know your meaning of BFM, RU. Care to explain it?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Surely it has to be proven to be untrue though?


Saying anyone should die is far more serious and any decent person knows you don't ever threaten another's life ever. KP is a nice place and no one should ever have to read that directed at them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are ever so correct RUKnitting. Bratty in particular does not post any original thoughts, ideas, words or opinions. She simply out-right copies or steals our words as her own only after we have done.
> 
> How tiresome, stale and boring of an existence.
> 
> It will increase her vocabulary though!


Hope not--else she might pick up such gems as "out-right".


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are ever so correct RUKnitting. Bratty in particular does not post any original thoughts, ideas, words or opinions. She simply out-right copies or steals our words as her own only after we have done.
> 
> How tiresome, stale and boring of an existence.
> 
> It will increase her vocabulary though!


Give it up, Cherf. Your nose is growing again. It must really suck to be you, pathological liar, empty life, no family. No wonder why you are so bitter. I pity you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> That's Mitch McConnell, John Boehner and Eric Cantor! I'm surprised you didn't recognize them as your leaders.


you forgot Flotus,she can also be part of your circus


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Give it up, Cherf. Your nose is growing again.


So true, Patty--but at least it might help one who wishes to make a Buddhist retreat. Buddhists stress unity and brotherhood with all of the Earth's creatures--a long wooden nose would make a tasty feast for the termites.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Patty--but at least it might help one who wishes to make a Buddhist retreat. Buddhists stress unity and brotherhood with all of the Earth's creatures--a long wooden nose would make a tasty feast for the termites.


You got that right, Susan. LOL


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Guess what 'Lunchbox' Joe put his foot in his mouth today and have the Catholics angry. He thought he was being funny, not. He called St. Thomas Aquinas 'Tommy Aquinas'. What a class act. Such disrespect.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> you forgot Flotus,she can also be part of your circus


I didn't know her feet were that big!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Now grow up and act as educated as you claim to be.


Will never happen. She and her friends have scientifically proven the opposite ad nauseam.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Guess what 'Lunchbox' Joe put his foot in his mouth today and have the Catholics angry. He thought he was being funny, not. He called St. Thomas Aquinas 'Tommy Aquinas'. What a class act. Such disrespect.


Ooh.... bad Joe, really bad Joe.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the new Obama Fund Raiser effort


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Actually, the event you refer to was in August. Pleae try to keep up.

And that fact is that Roman Catholics do make that association.

http://www.stmc.uwa.edu.au/
Isn't that odd?



lovethelake said:


> Guess what 'Lunchbox' Joe put his foot in his mouth today and have the Catholics angry. He thought he was being funny, not. He called St. Thomas Aquinas 'Tommy Aquinas'. What a class act. Such disrespect.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This college mentioned is St Thomas More. They can call themselves anything they want.
> 
> VP Biden called St. Thomas Aquinas 'Tommy Aquinas.' Disrespectful!


Not necessarily. Most who attended Catholic schools used terms like Biden did when naming a school. In Minnesota, St Thomas is called St Tom's. What's the big deal? St Catherine's is referred as St Cat's. I am sure if St. Thomas Auqinas was alive today he would be called Tom or Tommy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Guess what 'Lunchbox' Joe put his foot in his mouth today and have the Catholics angry. He thought he was being funny, not. He called St. Thomas Aquinas 'Tommy Aquinas'. What a class act. Such disrespect.


Not half as badly as you did. Cast no stones.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

To the many decent People on KP: Sorry to say that there are some horrible ones among us.

Lots of anger gets thrown around here and elsewhere but death threats have NEVER happened before until

on page 98 lovethelake wrote to me: Huckleberry

"you need to die". Frightening isn't it.

on page 98 knitpresentgifts responded:

"Perfect answer, wish I'd have thought of it. Thank you.
Now she can leave us in peace.
(Double entendres well suited)."


I understand free speech but this is going criminal. Shall see what the Administration does with this. There should be some limits.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you aware if you are on Medicaid and Medicaid does not approve the drug your doctor prescribed. You are unable to pay cash for that drug or you risk loosing Medicaid.
> 
> What do you think will happen under Obamacare? And we think it is bad now.


No one will know unless it happens.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> To the many decent People on KP: Sorry to say that there are some horrible ones among us.
> 
> Lots of anger gets thrown around here and elsewhere but death threats have NEVER happened before until
> 
> ...


Would you expect anything more of the serpent, Huck?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You are half right. It was more recent than August, I think it was yesterday. 
It was Saint Thomas More, however. You don't have to actually read the information in the link. 
I don't really care. You have driven everyone but a few die hards away, anyhow.



joeysomma said:


> This college mentioned is St Thomas More. They can call themselves anything they want.
> 
> VP Biden called St. Thomas Aquinas 'Tommy Aquinas.' Disrespectful!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Would you expect anything more of the serpent, Huck?


Bratty Patty
I was told long ago that if someone has their Religion on their tongue constantly, one has to be on guard. It never has become as clear as now with lovethelake's posting to me "you need to die" and knitpresentgifts agreeing with her. Now would a Christian say that or the Devil? Such horrible things would never come from any of my Christian friends. They would not even say that to their worst Enemy. I am learning a great deal about a branch of Religion that seems satanic. Not only has the Grand Old Party been hijacked by these folks, Christianity is suffering the same fate by them.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> you forgot Flotus,she can also be part of your circus


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Saying anyone should die is far more serious and any decent person knows you don't ever threaten another's life ever. KP is a nice place and no one should ever have to read that directed at them.


Cheeky Blighter
they now are trying with some reinforcement their very best to step over their dastardly threat.

I should disregard a threat to my Life? Honestly? My Life means nothing to them but a great deal to me. I should now engage in small talk to unburden them? Really? This is criminal and will not be taken lightly. Are they now trying to move away from a threat to me and focus on the First Family once more? People they hate even more than me? Scary thought. VERY, very scary


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

People do understand, right? That Roman Catholic sainthood is acknowledged on/to/for a human being. They are not elevated to godly status or anything, they are still just people who are recognized by the RCC as having performed miraculous act(s). 
The RCC has also been known to "unsaint" people, kinda like unfriending on Facebook. 
They did it to St. Christopher, you cannot get more disrespectful than that. 

Superstitious people think that you can pray to St. Anthony and he will help find lost articles and St. Francis of Assisi will heal your pet or something.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> they now are trying with some reinforcement their very best to step over their dastardly threat.
> 
> I should disregard a threat to my Life? Honestly? My Life means nothing to them but a great deal to me. I should now engage in small talk to unburden them? Really?


Absolutely not. I can see from their efforts to move the talk back to politics, Obama bashing etc that they're more than ready to move on. And why not? The threat was made, seen by many, acknowledged by all, and now the righties feel themselves once more in the drivers' seat.

There's been much talk in the last day or two about the tragedy of the Birmingham church bombing...seems the righties were paying more attention than was generally believed. Trouble is, they appear to have learned the wrong lesson from it.

Violence and threats of violence are never acceptable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Susan, I prefer AW's quick thinking. Originals are preferred.



susanmos2000 said:


> Enjoy, dame.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Lots of us are watching carefully. Should be interesting when all is reviewed.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Huck I am very sorry that anyone thinks this is OK to say this to you or anyone else on KP. Having a heated political debate is one thing and even debates have rules. They broke the most serious rule and I hope they will never have the chance to ever threaten anyone else again on KP or anywhere else again.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I would say that the only one in the driver's seat is admin. 
The complaints have been filed, the next determination people will need to make if the site administrator does nothing is figure out whether people want to stay here or gather in another spot.



susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely not. I can see from their efforts to move the talk back to politics, Obama bashing etc that they're more than ready to move on. And why not? The threat was made, seen by many, acknowledged by all, and now the righties feel themselves once more in the drivers' seat.
> 
> There's been much talk in the last day or two about the tragedy of the Birmingham church bombing...seems the righties were paying more attention than was generally believed. Trouble is, they appear to have learned the wrong lesson from it.
> 
> Violence and threats of violence are never acceptable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck, I don't think any of us see them as 'smart people.' Far from it. They are unable to admit misdeeds or apologize.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Susan, I prefer AW's quick thinking. Originals are preferred.


Yes, thank goodness for Aw's magic fingers. She managed to capture it an instant before Cherf took it down for re-editing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That is my thought.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Saying anyone should die is far more serious and any decent person knows you don't ever threaten another's life ever. KP is a nice place and no one should ever have to read that directed at them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hope not--else she might pick up such gems as "out-right".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Many small business owners are Buddhists. So interesting.



susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Patty--but at least it might help one who wishes to make a Buddhist retreat. Buddhists stress unity and brotherhood with all of the Earth's creatures--a long wooden nose would make a tasty feast for the termites.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I would say that the only one in the driver's seat is admin.
> The complaints have been filed, the next determination people will need to make if the site administrator does nothing is figure out whether people want to stay here or gather in another spot.


Speaking for myself, I have no further desire to engage with these folks in debates or casual conversation of any sort. It should be glaringly obvious to them that death threats take all the fun out of it, but obviously it needs to be said outright.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who is 'Lunchbox Joe?' Enlighten me please.



lovethelake said:


> Guess what 'Lunchbox' Joe put his foot in his mouth today and have the Catholics angry. He thought he was being funny, not. He called St. Thomas Aquinas 'Tommy Aquinas'. What a class act. Such disrespect.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Vice President is on a first name basis with the saints, obviously. You got a problem with that? More important things to discuss right now.



joeysomma said:


> This college mentioned is St Thomas More. They can call themselves anything they want.
> 
> VP Biden called St. Thomas Aquinas 'Tommy Aquinas.' Disrespectful!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Let's see. You need to die is ok with them. Tommy Aquinas is disrespectful. Not in the real world.



BrattyPatty said:


> Not necessarily. Most who attended Catholic schools used terms like Biden did when naming a school. In Minnesota, St Thomas is called St Tom's. What's the big deal? St Catherine's is referred as St Cat's. I am sure if St. Thomas Auqinas was alive today he would be called Tom or Tommy.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't want to engage with them after about 5 minutes. However, like everyone else after having the mosquitoes hovering for way too long one must swat. 
As they continue to buzz, the little blood suckers, they create a frenzy of movement trying to fend of their attacks... it gets unpleasant for all concerned. They really are dangerous... carrying all kinds of disease those skeeters... malaria, Triple E, 
Oh, back to the point, the constant buzzing can be enervating, it never keeps a good party down, though.



susanmos2000 said:


> Speaking for myself, I have no further desire to engage with these folks in debates or casual conversation of any sort. It should be glaringly obvious to them that death threats take all the fun out of it, but it's very true.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are grasping at straws trying to change the subject.

I'm feeling quite well today. Bless you.



joeysomma said:


> Again they are calling themselves the pet name. They are not the Vice President of the United States, and I believe he was referring to a person not a school or building.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Many small business owners are Buddhists. So interesting.


It's a fascinating religion, no question. And the Buddhists I know are quite serious about their sense of unity with all living creatures. I remember when SIL's kids were small they collected quite a number of bugs in jars for the oh-so-typical kid bug zoo--until Mom looked in the backyard and saw what they were up to. Wow, was she upset!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

upside down and backwards



damemary said:


> Let's see. You need to die is ok with them. Tommy Aquinas is disrespectful. Not in the real world.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Can you explain please? I'm not familiar with Medicaid. Thank you.



joeysomma said:


> Are you aware if you are on Medicaid and Medicaid does not approve the drug your doctor prescribed. You are unable to pay cash for that drug or you risk loosing Medicaid.
> 
> What do you think will happen under Obamacare? And we think it is bad now.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I didn't want to engage with them after about 5 minutes. However, like everyone else after having the mosquitoes hovering for way too long one must swat.


Really, they're a fascinating bunch and there have been some interesting debates in the threads--even the quarrels have held a certain fascination. But this? How can one engage with folks who'll resort to such ghastly threats when they feel that they're losing an argument?.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

This should be interesting.



damemary said:


> Can you explain please? I'm not familiar with Medicaid. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought I had seen it all, but this one shocked me. They have no understanding of boundaries. A dangerous precedent. Escalation is their rule of the day.



BrattyPatty said:


> Would you expect anything more of the serpent, Huck?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And the ones who have stayed have tried to excuse the inexcusable.



jelun2 said:


> You are half right. It was more recent than August, I think it was yesterday.
> It was Saint Thomas More, however. You don't have to actually read the information in the link.
> I don't really care. You have driven everyone but a few die hards away, anyhow.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I thought I had seen it all, but this one shocked me. They have no understanding of boundaries. A dangerous precedent. Escalation is their rule of the day.


I'm afraid so. *sigh*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I didn't want to engage with them after about 5 minutes. However, like everyone else after having the mosquitoes hovering for way too long one must swat.
> As they continue to buzz, the little blood suckers, they create a frenzy of movement trying to fend of their attacks... it gets unpleasant for all concerned. They really are dangerous... carrying all kinds of disease those skeeters... malaria, Triple E,
> Oh, back to the point, the constant buzzing can be enervating, it never keeps a good party down, though.


 :thumbup: Jelun, your analogy is brilliant. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, thank goodness for Aw's magic fingers. She managed to capture it an instant before Cherf took it down for re-editing.


I only wish they were. The truth is that it's been raining all day and the joints were groaning, so the laptop and knitting have been my best friends. Good luck with the mission.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga. God bless.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That must be awful, I am so glad mine has left my hands alone for the time being.



aw9358 said:


> I only wish they were. The truth is that it's been raining all day and the joints were groaning, so the laptop and knitting have been my best friends. Good luck with the mission.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Bazinga. God bless.


Night, Dame.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Goodnight all.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

G,nite.



aw9358 said:


> Goodnight all.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Interesting, our little friend Joey has been around at this hour. Tonight, I sit and wait for his response about Medicaid and nothing. I was so hoping to see what he has to say about how Medicaid works.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, thank goodness for Aw's magic fingers. She managed to capture it an instant before Cherf took it down for re-editing.


I thought I was having one of those moments, I read it and then it was different. I honestly thought I must have imagined I read something incorrectly when I checked it a few seconds later to cerify what I had read and it was different.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I thought I was having one of those moments, I read it and then it was different. I honestly thought I must have imagined I read something incorrectly when I checked it a few seconds later to cerify what I had read and it was different.


Yes, you really did see what you saw the first time, Eve. Love your hat!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I only wish they were. The truth is that it's been raining all day and the joints were groaning, so the laptop and knitting have been my best friends. Good luck with the mission.


I symathize with you here Anne! Get rest and feel better.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, you really did see what you saw the first time, Eve. Love your hat!


But do you love the politician who is wearing the hat? It is Bob Katter from North Queensland, a Federal Politician and a bit of a colourful character. Some would say a bit of a looney. His hat is really very big in real life, bigger than it looks in the photo.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yo know what they say about a man who wears big hats.....


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Are you aware if you are on Medicaid and Medicaid does not approve the drug your doctor prescribed. You are unable to pay cash for that drug or you risk loosing Medicaid.
> 
> This is all I know. I you need to know more you can google it.


It would seem, little man, that you don't know that if you cannot back it up. 
It would appear that what you were attempting to do was to take the heat off those associates of yours who may have breached the RICO statutes.
Those conspiracy over the internet charges are taken much more seriously in the past decade. <smh>
Did you folks really miss the report of the gentleman who was interrogated because he looked up "how to make a pressure cooker bomb" and "backpack" on his computer? He spent hours with the FBI.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes I expected a quick response.



jelun2 said:


> Interesting, our little friend Joey has been around at this hour. Tonight, I sit and wait for his response about Medicaid and nothing. I was so hoping to see what he has to say about how Medicaid works.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now you know the trick.



EveMCooke said:


> I thought I was having one of those moments, I read it and then it was different. I honestly thought I must have imagined I read something incorrectly when I checked it a few seconds later to cerify what I had read and it was different.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's my confusion. As I understand it, Medicaid is designed for those unable to pay. Assuming Medicaid will not approve a drug your doctor prescribes as experimental or inappropriate perhaps. If you magically come up with money to pay for drugs yourself, it seems to me that you have disqualified yourself from Medicaid. This is all hypothetical, of course, but you see the assumptions.

What are you thinking and why do you bring it up?



joeysomma said:


> Are you aware if you are on Medicaid and Medicaid does not approve the drug your doctor prescribed. You are unable to pay cash for that drug or you risk loosing Medicaid.
> 
> This is all I know. I you need to know more you can google it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What is your point? They did their job. Catalanos answered questions.



joeysomma said:


> It would be nice if you would get your information correct.
> The Atlantic Wire
> Philip Bump August 1, 2013 10:09 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yes I expected a quick response.


I didn't. For some of these folks formulating a two-sentence response takes hours of Internet research, consultations with friends, perusing the Good Book etc etc. I'm amazed the response came in less than twenty-four hours.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Here's my confusion. As I understand it, Medicaid is designed for those unable to pay. Assuming Medicaid will not approve a drug your doctor prescribes as experimental or inappropriate perhaps. If you magically come up with money to pay for drugs yourself, it seems to me that you have disqualified yourself from Medicaid. This is all hypothetical, of course, but you see the assumptions.
> 
> What are you thinking and why do you bring it up?


Don't hold your breath waiting for an answer, Dame--a two-part response might take days to work up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> jelun3 wrote:
> "Did you folks really miss the report of the gentleman who was interrogated because he looked up "how to make a pressure cooker bomb" and "backpack" on his computer? He spent hours with the FBI."
> 
> The article stated:
> "Michele Catalano was looking for information online about pressure cookers. Her husband, in the same time frame, was Googling backpacks. Wednesday morning, six men from a joint terrorism task force showed up at their house to see if they were terrorists. Which begs the question: How'd the government know what they were Googling."


It's called the Patriot Act. The gov't knows more about you than you might think.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's called the Patriot Act. The gov't knows more about you than you might think.


People do not realise that Governments have access to so much information. Even in Australia the Google searches are monitored and certain words set in motion immediate action from authorities such as ASIO. So if you google certain key or hot words you can bet your bottom dollar that your google searches are being watched. They had a TV documentary on this not so long ago. It said that whilst the Australian Government can set limits to internet search tracings it will only relate to Australian search engines, not those located offshore in foreign countries. Google is an American company therefore the Australia. government cannot control what information they keep about an individual's search history.

In Australia Your earnings are known to the Taxation office, often before you receive your digital payslip. if you fill in your taxation return online and check 'autofill', the computer automatically fills in for whom you worked, how much you earned, what tax you paid and what extra entitlements you received. Centrelink has access to your bank account, even those you have not declared, they also have access to your taxation records. All this is traced via your tax file number. Government agencies exchange i formation and have done so here in Australia for over 20 years.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Like it or not, the government monitors Internet chatter, perhaps looking for key words, such as 'pressure cooker bomb.' There is much information available on the Internet that may be used for terrorist plots, as in the Boston Marathon debacle.

The 'right to privacy' is overridden in these cases. It's the way it is in USA after 9/11.

Why do you bring this up? What bothers you?

'Innocent' people interrogated? Methinks there may be more to the story. At the very least these folks were naïve and argumentative.



joeysomma said:


> jelun3 wrote:
> "Did you folks really miss the report of the gentleman who was interrogated because he looked up "how to make a pressure cooker bomb" and "backpack" on his computer? He spent hours with the FBI."
> 
> The article stated:
> "Michele Catalano was looking for information online about pressure cookers. Her husband, in the same time frame, was Googling backpacks. Wednesday morning, six men from a joint terrorism task force showed up at their house to see if they were terrorists. Which begs the question: How'd the government know what they were Googling."


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I did the same. No choice.


As did I. Absolutely deplorable!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Like it or not, the government monitors Internet chatter, perhaps looking for key words, such as 'pressure cooker bomb.' There is much information available on the Internet that may be used for terrorist plots, as in the Boston Marathon debacle.
> 
> The 'right to privacy' is overridden in these cases. It's the way it is in USA after 9/11.
> 
> ...


Actually, thanks to certain righties we on this thread have been exposed to more wacko sites than I would have believed possible. I often feel a twinge when such folks spout their political gobbledygook and offer up a link as proof--one click and you're taken to a site that's trying to organize an armed march on Washington--swears that Obama is laying in a supply of guillotines--gives the coordinates of the Federal concentration camps springing up in the Midwest. Some people live off such rubbish, but the fact that the FBI isn't knocking at their door shows that they don't feel there's any cause for concern.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> I didn't want to engage with them after about 5 minutes. However, like everyone else after having the mosquitoes hovering for way too long one must swat.
> As they continue to buzz, the little blood suckers, they create a frenzy of movement trying to fend of their attacks... it gets unpleasant for all concerned. They really are dangerous... carrying all kinds of disease those skeeters... malaria, Triple E,
> Oh, back to the point, the constant buzzing can be enervating, it never keeps a good party down, though.


Believe me the feeling is mutual. After 5 minutes of reading your garbage it gets old mighty quickly. That said, I foresee more pleasant days ahead without further contact with your group of pathetic mass controlled rodents.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Believe me the feeling is mutual. After 5 minutes of reading your garbage it gets old mighty quickly. That said, I foresee more pleasant days ahead without further contact with your group of pathetic mass controlled rodents.


Guess that means you won't be posting here anymore...let me get out my hankie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Seems you're worried about just that, solo...else you wouldn't be putting up post after post with your own version of the story.


I only told one version. The truth. You are the ones claiming it to be something it is not.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I only told one version. The truth. You are the ones claiming it to be something it is not.


Really? Even Cherf laughingly noted the double meaning. Was she lying?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Believe me the feeling is mutual. After 5 minutes of reading your garbage it gets old mighty quickly. That said, I foresee more pleasant days ahead without further contact with your group of pathetic mass controlled rodents.


Reading her posts is darn right 'criminal.'


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

You still beig a part of KP is criminal. As well as the idiot who threatened Huck.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Reading her posts is darn right 'criminal.'


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hey girl! BrattyPatty is still following me around KP I see as she posts and attacks me as soon as I post. She, obviously has nothing better to do.

But, I know you do because of where you are! Have fun and safe travels. Check out the copper museum if you think of it, I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey girl! BrattyPatty is still following me around KP I see as she posts and attacks me as soon as I post. She, obviously has nothing better to do.
> 
> But, I know you do because of where you are! Have fun and safe travels. Check out the copper museum if you think of it, I think you'll enjoy it.


KPG,
They are not worth the time of day. Am relaxing again. Very tiring.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You still beig a part of KP is criminal. As well as the idiot who threatened Huck.


So very true, Patty. She herself read LTL's post and gave it a thumbs up, laughingly calling it a double entrende--then grew her Pinocchio nose out another mile or so by insisting there was no hidden meaning whatsoever. And now we have to deal with this claque of rightie wooden puppets, each repeating the same bald-faced lie in a manner that suggests they've never bothered to read the Master's words for themselves--or perhaps read it and had no idea what the words "double entrende" mean. It absolutely takes the cake.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You are so full of fertilizing material it is laughable. 
It is quite obvious that you never read any of the links I post.



soloweygirl said:


> Believe me the feeling is mutual. After 5 minutes of reading your garbage it gets old mighty quickly. That said, I foresee more pleasant days ahead without further contact with your group of pathetic mass controlled rodents.


----------



## Pixiedust (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't believe you people! I read where someone threatened someone else and a post where someone gave that deplorable woman a thumbs up icon. I don't like to get involved in spats, but I did report the person who posted the threat to the administration of this site. There is no excuse for that kind of behavior. Threats must be taken very seriously.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Pixiedust said:


> I can't believe you people! I read where someone threatened someone else and a post where someone gave that deplorable woman a thumbs up icon. I don't like to get involved in spats, but I did report the person who posted the threat to the administration of this site. There is no excuse for that kind of behavior. Threats must be taken very seriously.


You're correct, Pixie--everyone was pretty shocked. These threads have seen a lot of mud-slinging and terribly insulting posts, but never never death threats. It's indeed a new low. Thanks for taking the time to report it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> To the many decent People on KP: Sorry to say that there are some horrible ones among us.
> 
> Lots of anger gets thrown around here and elsewhere but death threats have NEVER happened before until
> 
> ...


Well, if Admin does take this seriously, then I will complain about the times the Raid can was shown to me as that is a threat of death so go blow your whistle elsewhere.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nighty, night!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Please read the original post and you will see the dishonesty inherent in the Libs post. They have a habit of taking things out of the entirety of a post and misrepresenting the intended reply. Perhaps it best for you to be more prudent in the future and take the time to know what you are talking about. Doing this will prevent embarrassment to yourself. Upon reading it you will see there is no intended threat.

Be careful with whom you hang out. They can ruin your reputation. I know you wouldn't want that.



Pixiedust said:


> I can't believe you people! I read where someone threatened someone else and a post where someone gave that deplorable woman a thumbs up icon. I don't like to get involved in spats, but I did report the person who posted the threat to the administration of this site. There is no excuse for that kind of behavior. Threats must be taken very seriously.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You still beig a part of KP is criminal. As well as the idiot who threatened Huck.


One I did not threaten Huck I answered her question.

Two please do not call me an idiot

Three what is criminal about KPG posting her truth? When is voicing one's opinion a criminal act?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Please read the original post and you will see the dishonesty inherent in the Libs post. They have a habit of taking things out of the entirety of a post and misrepresenting the intended reply. Perhaps it best for you to be more prudent in the future and take the time to know what you are talking about. Doing this will prevent embarrassment to yourself. Upon reading it you will see there is no intended threat.
> 
> Be careful with whom you hang out. They can ruin your reputation. I know you wouldn't want that.


Wise up, RU. Cherf herself referred to it as a "double entrende" in her initial post--that means something with a double meaning, in case you need to look it up. Guess she was counting on her flunkies being too ignorant to know the definition and too lazy to reach for the dictionary. She has you pegged for fools and, in this one case, she's absolutely correct.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wise up, RU. Cherf herself referred to it as a "double entrende" in her initial post--that means something with a double meaning, in case you need to look it up. Guess she was counting on her flunkies being too ignorant to know the definition and too lazy to reach for the dictionary. She has you pegged for fools and, in this one case, she's absolutely correct.


Oh dumb one .... 'Cherf' didn't refer to or make the double entendre comment, I did.

You are correct, however, that you being a flunky makes you too ignorant to recognize the double entendre I referred to. Guess I *could * count on all fools not to understand after all.

BTW: you should have looked up my words in the dictionary. Maybe then you would have gotten the spelling correct as well as the meaning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh dumb one .... 'Cherf' didn't refer or make the double entrende comment, I did.
> 
> You are correct, however, that you being a flunky makes you too ignorant to recognize the double entrende I referred to. Guess I *could * count on all fools not to understand after all.


They never stop.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh dumb one .... 'Cherf' didn't refer or make the double entrende comment, I did.
> 
> You are correct, however, that you being a flunky makes you too ignorant to recognize the double entrende I referred to. Guess I *could * count on all fools not to understand after all.


What's an *entrende,* mistress of the written word?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh dumb one .... 'Cherf' didn't refer or make the double entendre comment, I did.
> 
> You are correct, however, that you being a flunky makes you too ignorant to recognize the double entendre I referred to. Guess I *could * count on all fools not to understand after all.
> 
> BTW: you should have looked up my words in the dictionary. Maybe then you would have gotten the spelling correct as well as the meaning.


Oh ho, now that you've been confronted head on the wriggling and squirming begins. This should be a hoot--OK Cherf, what's your interpretation of the double entendre?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh dumb one .... 'Cherf' didn't refer to or make the double entendre comment, I did.
> 
> You are correct, however, that you being a flunky makes you too ignorant to recognize the double entendre I referred to. Guess I *could * count on all fools not to understand after all.
> 
> BTW: you should have looked up my words in the dictionary. Maybe then you would have gotten the spelling correct as well as the meaning.


You are utterly priceless - correcting your spelling and going on the attack to cover it up. I'm so sorry I captured your original double spelling mistake to make you like an even bigger bubble of pomposity and bombast.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You are utterly priceless - correcting your spelling and going on the attack to cover it up. I'm so sorry I captured your original double spelling mistake to make you like an even bigger bubble of pomposity and bombast.


Another opportunity to express my admiration for your magic fingers, Aw! Don't know how you do it, but thank heavens for your skill!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Another opportunity to express my admiration for your magic fingers, Aw! Don't know how you do it, but thank heavens for your skill!


It's a kind of mission, ma'am. I was a superhero when I worked (Pedant Girl), but I need a new identity. I was thinking along the lines of Exposing Empress With No Clothes Girl, unless you think it's a bit too ambitious.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Just wondering where you learned to speak English. Mind sharing?



RUKnitting said:


> Please read the original post and you will see the dishonesty inherent in the Libs post. They have a habit of taking things out of the entirety of a post and misrepresenting the intended reply. Perhaps it best for you to be more prudent in the future and take the time to know what you are talking about. Doing this will prevent embarrassment to yourself. Upon reading it you will see there is no intended threat.
> 
> Be careful with whom you hang out. They can ruin your reputation. I know you wouldn't want that.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> It's a kind of mission, ma'am. I was a superhero when I worked (Pedant Girl), but I need a new identity. I was thinking along the lines of Exposing Empress With No Clothes Girl, unless you think it's a bit too ambitious.


Not at all--in fact, I think exposing the Hamburglar would take a greater amount of time and effort. This dame is as insubstantial and transparent as a length of plastic wrap.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> You are utterly priceless - correcting your spelling and going on the attack to cover it up. I'm so sorry I captured your original double spelling mistake to make you like an even bigger bubble of pomposity and bombast.


What makes you such a miserable person? How many seconds do we all have with your permission to edit our spelling, sentence structure and grammar errors within our posts?

In your rush to your always hateful judgement of me, you didn't even capture my last sentence that I was obviously typing when you chimed in.

Be sure to continue ignoring any reasoning behind a post (like Susan did before you) and instead critique the person always!

BTW: wasn't it just yesterday that you said for probably the tenth time you would ignore me completely?

Feel free to keep your word.

Finally, be sure to read my multiple posts of how and when I edit my posts as it obviously concerns you.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What makes you such a miserable person? How many seconds do we all have with your permission to edit our spelling, sentence structure and grammar errors within our posts?
> 
> In your rush to your always hateful judgement of me, you didn't even capture my last sentence that I was obviously typing when you chimed in.
> 
> ...


Good God, how many times do we have to go through this? You put something over on your brainless lackeys, then feel entitled to strut it like a peacock. Then, inevitably, someone outside your circle of admirers calls you on it and *poof* molting season sets in in the blink of an eye--and there you stand, a featherless scrawny little bird, for all the world to see.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wise up, RU. Cherf herself referred to it as a "double entrende" in her initial post--that means something with a double meaning, in case you need to look it up. Guess she was counting on her flunkies being too ignorant to know the definition and too lazy to reach for the dictionary. She has you pegged for fools and, in this one case, she's absolutely correct.


You sure have changed since you first started posting on here.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What makes you such a miserable person? How many seconds do we all have with your permission to edit our spelling, sentence structure and grammar errors within our posts?
> 
> In your rush to your always hateful judgement of me, you didn't even capture my last sentence that I was obviously typing when you chimed in.
> 
> ...


Hateful judgment? Ooh, pots and kettles. It should be obvious why I'm doing this. I have always tried very hard to talk about what people say, and not to insult them personally. However, today I've decided to make an exception.

I do not like your opinions. 
I do not like the way you express your opinions. 
I do not like your version of Christianity. 
I do not like your arrogance. 
I do not like your pomposity. 
I do not like the way you treat other people who have the temerity to disagree with you.
I do not like your grotesquely inflated self-esteem.
Can you see where I'm going with this?

I don't mind grammatical errors or spelling mistakes. What I do mind is someone who sets herself up as the supreme authority on language, and lambasts others for errors, while admitting no fault in herself. If I'm here when you make mistakes, I will point them out.

Have a blessed day and do not neglect to do good.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Hateful judgment? Ooh, pots and kettles. It should be obvious why I'm doing this. I have always tried very hard to talk about what people say, and not to insult them personally. However, today I've decided to make an exception.
> 
> I do not like your opinions.
> I do not like the way you express your opinions.
> ...


Bravo, Aw! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Where, oh, where is that "LIKE" button?



aw9358 said:


> Hateful judgment? Ooh, pots and kettles. It should be obvious why I'm doing this. I have always tried very hard to talk about what people say, and not to insult them personally. However, today I've decided to make an exception.
> 
> I do not like your opinions.
> I do not like the way you express your opinions.
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Hateful judgment? Ooh, pots and kettles. It should be obvious why I'm doing this. I have always tried very hard to talk about what people say, and not to insult them personally. However, today I've decided to make an exception.
> 
> I don't mind grammatical errors or spelling mistakes. What I do mind is someone who sets herself up as the supreme authority on language, and lambasts others for errors, while admitting no fault in herself. If I'm here when you make mistakes, I will point them out.
> 
> Have a blessed day and do not neglect to do good.





aw9358 said:


> "For crying out loud, do you ever stop? If I had the time and inclination, and could hold down my breakfast, I would trawl through your foul posts and find numerous examples of your less than perfect grasp of English. You impress nobody but yourself. Motes and beams, lady, motes and beams."


Oh, did I just say that? Nope, you did. I like your words enough, even for an atheist, to block quote them back to you. Happy trails to you ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Hateful judgment? Ooh, pots and kettles. It should be obvious why I'm doing this. I have always tried very hard to talk about what people say, and not to insult them personally. However, today I've decided to make an exception.
> 
> I do not like your opinions.
> I do not like the way you express your opinions.
> ...


Oh, well, aren't you trying to be the "good" person as does everyone remember where you started a site of "had enough" on KP blasting me because I thought you were someone else?

Now, you want people to think you are miss perfect! I think the words to KGP was horrible & you are not the "cool" person you express.

Get a life with a charitable gift as winter is around the corner.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Now, you want people to think you are miss perfect! I think the words to KGP was horrible & you are not the "cool" person you express.


Janeway, One only has to go back and read her last post, never mind reading back further than that to hear her insulting and ugly words. Thanks for recognizing the truth as we all can and do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Good God, how many times do we have to go through this? You put something over on your brainless lackeys, then feel entitled to strut it like a peacock. Then, inevitably, someone outside your circle of admirers calls you on it and *poof* molting season sets in in the blink of an eye--and there you stand, a featherless scrawny little bird, for all the world to see.


Why are you describing yourself when a picture is available? That's weird. Those don't look like feathers you are strutting on your head but yet ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, One only has to go back and read her last post, never mind reading back further than that to hear her insulting and ugly words. Thanks for recognizing the truth as we all can and do.


Thanks for reminding me, Cherf. What's the double entendre--truthfully?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, well, aren't you trying to be the "good" person as does everyone remember where you started a site of "had enough" on KP blasting me because I thought you were someone else?
> 
> Now, you want people to think you are miss perfect! I think the words to KGP was horrible & you are not the "cool" person you express.
> 
> Get a life with a charitable gift as winter is around the corner.


I'll take these in order. I am thoroughly ashamed of that horrible thread, and I have apologised time and time again to you for it. I think you would allow that it was a little bit more than a case of mistaken identity, but I was completely wrong to do what I did.

Of course I'm not perfect. I've never pretended to be perfect and I'm certainly not "cool". And, apart from that piece of stupidity I perpetrated, I really have tried not to attack people personally, but your friend has upset many people, me included, and I have still not called her ass, or moron, or any of the other words she has scattered through her posts. I have just expressed my opinion.

I really wish I could get a life, and I know you know what that is like.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Pixiedust said:


> I can't believe you people! I read where someone threatened someone else and a post where someone gave that deplorable woman a thumbs up icon. I don't like to get involved in spats, but I did report the person who posted the threat to the administration of this site. There is no excuse for that kind of behavior. Threats must be taken very seriously.


You must have not read many posts as Susan2000 told Theyarnlady to put a pencil between her teeth & enjoy her seizure.

When any of the "bad girls club" AKA the Democrats (lefties) find out any physical disability about the Republicans (people on the right) they hound us with their hateful words.

I use Oxygen so they will tell me to take my foot off the "hose" as you are not getting the Oxygen. BrattyPatty also posted a raid can several times to me as if she would spray me with roach killer!

These people are very hateful & obnoxious, but you took the words out of context & then had the nerve to report it to the Admin. You have not been involved so why did you become in this spat as you referred this to Admin.

Return to wherever you have been or read a lot more as you are wrong. If you have caused Admin to take any action, I will report those who have been mean to me & others & demand action is taken.

So my dear, you opened a can of worms.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Where's your sidekick, Janie? I can't believe she's left you to the hold the fort while she skedaddles for the hills--well yes, I guess I can. It's true to form, I'm afraid.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Hateful judgment? Ooh, pots and kettles. It should be obvious why I'm doing this. I have always tried very hard to talk about what people say, and not to insult them personally. However, today I've decided to make an exception.
> 
> I do not like your opinions.
> I do not like the way you express your opinions.
> ...


aw9358
Thank you. So eloquently stated.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> aw9358
> Thank you. So eloquently stated.


You're welcome. It takes quite a lot to get me going, but I fear my hate-filled and unjustified rant will be met with bewilderment. Another sleepless night filled with guilt for my persecution of the innocent. I'll just have to try and live with my satanic soul.

I really tried to get "spew" in there somewhere, but it just wouldn't fit.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Where's your sidekick, Janie? I can't believe she's left you to the hold the fort while she skedaddles for the hills--well yes, I guess I can. It's true to form, I'm afraid.


Susan, have no fear as she has my back. What has happened yo you as you were nice when you first started posting? Has your lefties influenced you to the "dark" side?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> One I did not threaten Huck I answered her question.
> 
> Two please do not call me an idiot
> 
> Three what is criminal about KPG posting her truth? When is voicing one's opinion a criminal act?


Lovethelake
quit twisting your dastard threat to my life. Professionals have it in their hands. Stop wasting your time. It was you who posted the threat and KPG who supported it. pg. 98 Folks of course they are experts in erasing but I have copies of the original threat.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> You're welcome. It takes quite a lot to get me going, but I fear my hate-filled and unjustified rant will be met with bewilderment. Another sleepless night filled with guilt for my persecution of the innocent. I'll just have to try and live with my satanic soul.
> 
> I really tried to get "spew" in there somewhere, but it just wouldn't fit.


A hundred thumbs up--you kept your composure to the last sentence and expressed yourself beautifully, as always. I stand in awe, Aw!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> A hundred thumbs up--you kept your composure to the last sentence and expressed yourself beautifully, as always. I stand in awe, Aw!


Thank you, Susan. No need for awe, though - I have a very small life.

Remember Page 98!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Thank you, Susan. No need for awe, though - I have a very small life


This whole business is "small", to be honest. It seems unbelievable that it all began because someone lost her temper during an argument and posted a hair-raising threat. Isn't there some old proverb about great oaks springing up from little acorns? That fits the current situation to a T--alas the end result is anything but great. In fact, it's positively depressing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you Anne for your frank explanation. They've intimated that good folks have 'changed their stripes' here. I have to agree with that. It's caused by the same reasons some of us sound so strident. It's caused by the same reasons you've listed in your post. In addition it is caused by their hateful message to Huckleberry that 'you need to die.'

I know Huckleberry and she is a fine, principled friend. She was shaken by the personal vindictive. No retraction or apology was issued.....just agreement and self-serving excuses. Indeed, we agree with your post. Thanks again for taking time to explain your position.



aw9358 said:


> Hateful judgment? Ooh, pots and kettles. It should be obvious why I'm doing this. I have always tried very hard to talk about what people say, and not to insult them personally. However, today I've decided to make an exception.
> 
> I do not like your opinions.
> I do not like the way you express your opinions.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So well put. And so heart-felt. I add my thumbs up.



susanmos2000 said:


> A hundred thumbs up--you kept your composure to the last sentence and expressed yourself beautifully, as always. I stand in awe, Aw!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Exactly. The cat is out of the bag. The horse is out of the barn. And the line in the sand has been crossed. (Sorry for all the clichés. I was just trying to make sure they understand. No excuses to be tolerated. )



susanmos2000 said:


> This whole business is "small", to be honest. It seems unbelievable that it all began because someone lost her temper during an argument and posted a hair-raising threat. Isn't there some old proverb about great oaks springing up from little acorns? That fits the current situation to a T--alas the end result is anything but great. In fact, it's positively depressing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Sep 14, 13 11:54:15 Huckleberry wrote:
> knitpresentgifts my intelligent Peers provide facts, where is the roadmap from you to get me to your Heaven and Hell? Looking for proof and love to see where you wind up.
> 
> Sep 14, 13 12:30:17 Huckleberry wrote:
> ...


Bah humbug.

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> This whole business is "small", to be honest. It seems unbelievable that it all began because someone lost her temper during an argument and posted a hair-raising threat. Isn't there some old proverb about great oaks springing up from little acorns? That fits the current situation to a T--alas the end result is anything but great. In fact, it's positively depressing.


Well, you have done your dark side of posting threats as did Freedom but he/she has returned as Juln2or whatever its name is.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, we have the copy where Cheeky said the B word so turn about is fair play as all of you can talk however, but if we say anything all of you gang up & report to Admin. Such children--run to the teacher as you cannot take what you dish out!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Sep 14, 13 11:54:15 Huckleberry wrote:
> knitpresentgifts my intelligent Peers provide facts, where is the roadmap from you to get me to your Heaven and Hell? Looking for proof and love to see where you wind up.
> 
> Sep 14, 13 12:30:17 Huckleberry wrote:
> ...


It is more concerning than your example, Joey, because I barely pay attention to Huckleberr and never responded to nor answered her question (pulled her hair).

She constantly insults me and seeks my response, I ignore her and do not grant her the attention she seeks from me and it literally drives her mad.

Talk about a spoiled child ... she needs professional help.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lovethelake
> quit twisting your dastard threat to my life. Professionals have it in their hands. Stop wasting your time. It was you who posted the threat and KPG who supported it. pg. 98 Folks of course they are experts in erasing but I have copies of the original threat.


 sighing with boredom

off to spin


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Thank you Anne for your frank explanation. They've intimated that good folks have 'changed their stripes' here. I have to agree with that. It's caused by the same reasons some of us sound so strident. It's caused by the same reasons you've listed in your post. In addition it is caused by their hateful message to Huckleberry that 'you need to die.'
> 
> I know Huckleberry and she is a fine, principled friend. She was shaken by the personal vindictive. No retraction or apology was issued.....just agreement and self-serving excuses. Indeed, we agree with your post. Thanks again for taking time to explain your position.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


No retraction or apology is necessary as it WAS NOT A THREAT. Time to bring the melodrama down to earth. All this high altitude is compromising your comprehension.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> Bah humbug.
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


What's the matter? Can't defend Huckleberry's own words?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, well, aren't you trying to be the "good" person as does everyone remember where you started a site of "had enough" on KP blasting me because I thought you were someone else?
> 
> Now, you want people to think you are miss perfect! I think the words to KGP was horrible & you are not the "cool" person you express.


Janeway, I want to give you my support. I had no idea until your post today, that aw9358 began a thread solely to harass you. I just read the "Had Enough" thread today after reading your post above.

As I've just experienced again and have often been on the receiving end of her evil words, I know how you feel.

Stand tall, forget about her and her words and don't take it personally and ignore her insults as she apparently spreads them around generously. As evidenced by her post as far back as February, aw9358 has been posting her hate for awhile.

Blessings to you!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, I want to give you my support. I had no idea until your post today, that aw9358 began a thread solely to harass you. I just read the "Had Enough" thread today after reading your post above.
> 
> As I've just experienced again and have often been on the receiving end of her evil words, I know how you feel.
> 
> ...


That's so sweet. Well done for keeping up your habit of looking at just the one side of an argument. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, One only has to go back and read her last post, never mind reading back further than that to hear her insulting and ugly words. Thanks for recognizing the truth as we all can and do.


KPG
lying again. You keep posting that you do not read what we post and then profess going back and re-read. Truth is that you hate as well as lie. Both verifiable. Have been advised to monitor and we are doing just that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Delusional.



knitpresentgifts said:


> It is more concerning than your example, Joey, because I barely pay attention to Huckleberr and never responded to nor answered her question (pulled her hair).
> 
> She constantly insults me and seeks my response, I ignore her and do not grant her the attention she seeks from me and it literally drives her mad.
> 
> Talk about a spoiled child ... she needs professional help.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Huck, Would they think it was the same thing if I called them a female dog as if I told them they need to die? Seems completely different to me but I guess I need a reality check.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> No retraction or apology is necessary as it WAS NOT A THREAT. Time to bring the melodrama down to earth. All this high altitude is compromising your comprehension.


 :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No need to defend it. God bless.



soloweygirl said:


> What's the matter? Can't defend Huckleberry's own words?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Exactly my thoughts.



aw9358 said:


> That's so sweet. Well done for keeping up your habit of looking at just the one side of an argument.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Check.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> lying again. You keep posting that you do not read what we post and then profess going back and re-read. Truth is that you hate as well as lie. Both verifiable. Have been advised to monitor and we are doing just that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Hey Huck, Would they think it was the same thing if I called them a female dog as if I told them they need to die? Seems completely different to me but I guess I need a reality check.


damemary
They think that being stupid is an excuse. That game won't fly.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> lying again. You keep posting that you do not read what we post and then profess going back and re-read. Truth is that you hate as well as lie. Both verifiable. Have been advised to monitor and we are doing just that.


Hey friends, now we have hall monitors. Just imagine them with their vests, whistles, pads of papers to write down everything so they can tattle. Pretty pathetic in my opinion.

Off to crochet


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey friends, now we have hall monitors. Just imagine them with their vests, whistles, pads of papers to write down everything so they can tattle. Pretty pathetic in my opinion.
> 
> Off to crochet


This seems to fit the image


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> This seems to fit the image


now that's funny, we also have the camo, gun-loving Hall monitors aka: Huckstable and Cheeks


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> now that's funny, we also have the camo, gun-loving Hall monitors aka: Huckstable and Cheeks


This might be more age appropriate for them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sure have changed since you first started posting on here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And you think this is funny. Some schools are 'sensitive' about jokes like this. Some SWAT teams don't share your sense of 'humor' either. I would hope children would have wiser mentors also. God bless.



galinipper said:


> now that's funny, we also have the camo, gun-loving Hall monitors aka: Huckstable and Cheeks


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> This might be more age appropriate for them.


and you know how they love their hats and jewelry, they will be stylin' ....we here at KP like our Monitors looking their best. So slap that badge on your oversized t-shirt and your new hat on your blue hair and get out there and give 'em the old one, two.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

And you think this is funny. Some schools are 'sensitive' about jokes like this. Some SWAT teams don't share your sense of 'humor' either. I would hope children would have wiser mentors also. God bless.

galinipper wrote:
now that's funny, we also have the camo, gun-loving Hall monitors aka: Huckstable and Cheeks

Where?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

damemary said:


> And you think this is funny. Some schools are 'sensitive' about jokes like this. Some SWAT teams don't share your sense of 'humor' either. I would hope children would have wiser mentors also. God bless.


So bring in the swat team krabby.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

talk later/ dinner


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Getting back to the Obamacare train wreck...

Walgreen's is changing/dropping heal insurance next month

So that company can be added to the list. Who else? UPS...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> "I myself think it's a more of a control issue rather than the topics themselves. Some people feel the need to dominate--to control who is allowed to participate in the discussions--to shame, bully, and heckle those who they feel are speaking out of turn. This particular thread is about as unpleasant as it gets, but I've seen it get almost as bad on topics like crochet patterns and posts with typos in them."
> 
> Sound familiar????


It does--and quite frankly I'm amazed at my perceptiveness. Seems I had Cherf and her cronies pegged months ago.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Getting back to the Obamacare train wreck...
> 
> Walgreen's is changing/dropping heal insurance next month
> 
> So that company can be added to the list. Who else? UPS...


I hope they get rid of it. Lots in the news about people trying.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It does--and quite frankly I'm amazed at my perceptiveness. Seems I had Cherf and her cronies pegged months ago.


If you were so perceptive you would not be referring to or talking to a person that is not posting. Or maybe you have a dual personality and are talking to yourself. Now that makes sense. Will research what drugs and therapy you need to help you


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If you were so perceptive you would not be referring to or talking to a person that is not posting. Or maybe you have a dual personality and are talking to yourself. Now that makes sense. Will research what drugs and therapy you need to help you


I think Ingried has multiple identities on this site.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think Ingried has multiple identities on this site.


People have claimed many times that I am Ingried--it's very flattering. Thanks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You wrote it!!!! It complained about the very thing you are doing.


Joey, I may have a sharp tongue at times, but I have never ever posted a death threat, would never even consider doing such a thing. LovetheLake did, and what we're now seeing--the political threads frozen in their tracks and people unable to put the matter behind them--shows that it was a huge error in judgement.
At this point I don't know what it would take to make things right--even a sincere apology from LTL and KPG might seem like too little, too late. They honestly don't appear to be sorry, and somehow they can't understand at all the significance of the line they crossed. It's unfortunate in the extreme--but something we have no choice but to accept.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Delusional.


damemary
delusional is right. She also suffers from a predominance of envy. Seeking her attention? Oh she wishes. What a waste of time that would be. Again trying to reverse course as always. Freud addressed those symptons in detail. He spoke about thought transference as a real phenomenon.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It does--and quite frankly I'm amazed at my perceptiveness. Seems I had Cherf and her cronies pegged months ago.


susanmos2000
took me a while to figure out who Cherf was that some spoke about. Learned about her on one of the competitive threads. Now I know.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There was no death threat.
> 
> Have you ever heard of sarcasm? Huck was taunting KPG!


Joey, I honestly wish I could believe that, if only for the sake of peace. But explain to me please why KPG referred to it as a double entendre. If not for that folks here might not have noticed LTL's post, or at least given it the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> took me a while to figure out who Cherf was that some spoke about. Learned about her on one of the competitive threads. Now I know.


Yes, isn't that old post amazing? Can't quite remember when I wrote that, but it must have been back in February or March. I thought things then were as bad as they could get--but wow! they weren't, not by a long shot.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

double post


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/double-entendre
> 
> noun (plural double entendres pronunc. same)
> 
> ...


I could almost believe that if KPG had any kind of sense of humour.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/double-entendre
> 
> noun (plural double entendres pronunc. same)
> 
> ...


If it was intended to be humorous, then it was very black humor indeed--not the least bit funny, in my opinion. But OK. If (make that IF) that was the spirit in which it was intended, then why hasn't LTL expressed some regret for upsetting so many here? I have apologized many many times (yes, even to Yarnie for that pencil comment) just for the sake of peace, and so have most of us at one time or another. Why is it so hard for LTL and KPG to do that so we can all move on?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It worked. The taunting (bullying) stopped. Maybe Huck has learned a lesson.


Oh, that's all right then. So if it took a humorous death threat to "teach Huck a lesson", what the hell's it going to take to stop you lot?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It worked. The taunting (bullying) stopped. Maybe Huck has learned a lesson.


Even if that were true, is it worth it? All the political threads, as I noted before, have been brought to a standstill. Everyone has felt the chill. It's one thing to silence our taunters with a display of superior wit and knowledge--it's quite another to scare them into silence with death threats.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> If it was intended to be humorous, then it was very black humor indeed--not the least bit funny, in my opinion. But OK. If (make that IF) that was the spirit in which it was intended, then why hasn't LTL expressed some regret for upsetting so many here? I have apologized many many times (yes, even to Yarnie for that pencil comment) just for the sake of peace, and so have most of us at one time or another. Why is it so hard for LTL and KPG to do that so we can all move on?


You never did apologized .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Oh, that's all right then. So if it took a humorous death threat to "teach Huck a lesson", what the hell's it going to take to stop you lot?


One shudders to imagine it!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You never did apologized .


Yes, I did--and I believe more than once. But I certainly don't mind doing it again. I am sorry for that whole miserable episode, and certainly regret what I said that night. I was upset, but I should have just switched the computer off and waited until things calmed down.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Even if that were true, is it worth it? All the political threads, as I noted before, have been brought to a standstill. Everyone has felt the chill. It's one thing to silence our taunters with a display of superior wit and knowledge--it's quite another to scare them into silence with death threats.


I hope for your sake you are pretending to be totally a concrete brain. No one was threatened. But if it floats your boat to continue with your ridiculous lie, go for it. But in my humble opinion, your continuance of such a lie will continue to make you look foolish.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I could almost believe that if KPG had any kind of sense of humour.


I can't imagine any one thinking her statement was funny -- unbelievable. It can't sink any lower than that . weird humour. Do you honestly think it was funny Joey???


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I hope for your sake you are pretending to be totally a concrete brain. No one was threatened. But if it floats your boat to continue with your ridiculous lie, go for it. But in my humble opinion, your continuance of such a lie will continue to make you look foolish.


Are you trying to change the fact that it was said???or was it a joke for you too? Joey seemed to think it was funny. It was sick.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I hope for your sake you are pretending to be totally a concrete brain. No one was threatened. But if it floats your boat to continue with your ridiculous lie, go for it. But in my humble opinion, your continuance of such a lie will continue to make you look foolish.


Sorry, Joey--I did my best to explain the general leftie position in the matter (and if I have misrepresented anyone there, my apologies). But comments like the above will always short-circuit any attempts to broker a peace treaty. It's very obvious that there's no regret--no remorse--and no possibility of putting the matter behind us. And for that I'm truly sorry.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Joey--I did my best to explain to general leftie position in the matter (and if I have misrepresented anyone there, my apologies). But comments like the above will always short-circuit any attempts to broker a peace treaty. It's very obvious that there's no regret--no remorse--and no possibility of putting the matter behind us. And for that I'm truly sorry.


Susan, it will be a very cold day in hell before any one of those of the other persuasion give an inch on anything. You have tried your best to offer a way out but none of them will entertain it. Perhaps they feel it's beneath them, or a sign of weakness, but I thought someone said the meek will inherit the earth. I know, I'm laughing my backside off. What idiot said that?

You might think I'm being too frivolous, but now I think the only way to survive is laughter - I'd be dangling from a light fitting otherwise.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jesus said the meek shall inherit the earth in Matthew 5:5The Meek Shall Inherit the Earth

When the Lord Jesus Christ said to His disciples on the mountain, Blessed are the meek: for they shall inherit the earth. (Matt.5:5), He was not uttering a new revelation but quoting from Scripture:

For evildoers shall be cut off: but those that wait upon the LORD, they shall inherit the earth. For yet a little while, and the wicked shall not be: yea, thou shalt diligently consider his place, and it shall not be. But the meek shall inherit the earth; and shall delight themselves in the abundance of peace... The LORD knoweth the days of the upright: and their inheritance shall be for ever... For such as be blessed of him shall inherit the earth; and they that be cursed of him shall be cut off... The righteous shall inherit the land, and dwell therein for ever. (Psa. 37:9-11,18,22,29)

Thus was King David re-iterating the promises to Abraham - that he and his offspring would inherit the land of Israel for ever and that, through one particular offspring, all the nations of the earth would be blessed. That this heavenly kingdom would defeat and replace all the nations on earth is made clear in Daniel's interpretation of Nebuchadnezzar's dream:

And in the days of these kings shall the God of heaven set up a kingdom, which shall never be destroyed: and the kingdom shall not be left to other people, but it shall break in pieces and consume all these kingdoms, and it shall stand for ever. (Dan.2:44)

It is the same hope which sustained Paul throughout his ministry (Acts 28:20). Like all the faithful, he looked forward to the time when The King (who is to rule from the throne of His Father David - Lu.1:32) would declare: Come, ye blessed of my Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world ... (Matt.25:34)

The dictionary definition of the adjective meek is: mild and gentle of temper, submissive, which accords with the scriptural use of the word wherever it occurs. Meekness does not come easy to man's independent and rebellious nature, but it is clearly a prerequisite to the avoidance of the fate of the wicked:

Seek ye the LORD, all ye meek of the earth, which have wrought his judgment; seek righteousness, seek meekness: it may be ye shall be hid in the day of the LORD'S anger. (Zeph.2:3)

Mercifully, God has sent His Son to prepare the way for those who are prepared to follow His teaching and example:

Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light. (Matt.11:28-30)

He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly. Amen. Even so, come, Lord Jesus. (Rev.22:20)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> now that's funny, we also have the camo, gun-loving Hall monitors aka: Huckstable and Cheeks


Well, finally an ugly picture of Huck & Cheeky, wow what bony legs you have Cheeky.

This is my picture:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I hope for your sake you are pretending to be totally a concrete brain. No one was threatened. But if it floats your boat to continue with your ridiculous lie, go for it. But in my humble opinion, your continuance of such a lie will continue to make you look foolish.


It is perfectly clear that you threatened Huck. The words are there for all to see.You could have used different wording to make your point, but you chose to threaten her instead.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I hope for your sake you are pretending to be totally a concrete brain. No one was threatened. But if it floats your boat to continue with your ridiculous lie, go for it. But in my humble opinion, your continuance of such a lie will continue to make you look foolish.


Do you remember how Bratty posted the Raid Picture for me to be terminated? They are such cry babies! I'll look for a pacifier for them, but an adult one will be hard to find especially for large mouths!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Susan, it will be a very cold day in hell before any one of those of the other persuasion give an inch on anything. You have tried your best to offer a way out but none of them will entertain it. Perhaps they feel it's beneath them, or a sign of weakness, but I thought someone said the meek will inherit the earth. I know, I'm laughing my backside off. What idiot said that?
> 
> You might think I'm being too frivolous, but now I think the only way to survive is laughter - I'd be dangling from a light fitting otherwise.


Of course you're right, Aw. It's very obvious now that the perpetrator of the crime against Huck is delighted with the tumult that's she's caused and wants it to continue. But at least that much is now clear--I won't waste my time again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It is perfectly clear that you threatened Huck. The words are there for all to see.You could have used different wording to make your point, but you chose to threaten her instead.


No threat such as posting the Raid Picture for me--Right?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country, can you believe how stupid these people are where the Bible is concerned?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> There was no death threat.
> 
> Have you ever heard of sarcasm? Huck was taunting KPG!


joeysomma
if you are smart, you keep yourself out of this problem. I do not think that you want to be added to the threat on me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Well, finally an ugly picture of Huck & Cheeky, wow what bony legs you have Cheeky.
> 
> This is my picture:


You ARE kidding, aren't you Janeway?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, I want to give you my support. I had no idea until your post today, that aw9358 began a thread solely to harass you. I just read the "Had Enough" thread today after reading your post above.
> 
> As I've just experienced again and have often been on the receiving end of her evil words, I know how you feel.
> 
> ...


Thank you as they can dish out the bad words, but go running when things gets tough for them--no backbones!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Joey, I honestly wish I could believe that, if only for the sake of peace. But explain to me please why KPG referred to it as a double entendre. If not for that folks here might not have noticed LTL's post, or at least given it the benefit of the doubt.


susanmos2000
experts are in agreement with you and me and all my Friends here. If joey is smart she keeps her nose out of this. Not something to involve oneself in. Bad idea, very bad.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, isn't that old post amazing? Can't quite remember when I wrote that, but it must have been back in February or March. I thought things then were as bad as they could get--but wow! they weren't, not by a long shot.


susanmos2000
it sure is amazing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> lying again. You keep posting that you do not read what we post and then profess going back and re-read. Truth is that you hate as well as lie. Both verifiable. Have been advised to monitor and we are doing just that.


Huck, read what she wrote as she read the thread I mentioned so she would know what I was talking about.

I read where Dame welcomed you back as she knew who you really were!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Do you remember how Bratty posted the Raid Picture for me to be terminated? They are such cry babies! I'll look for a pacifier for them, but an adult one will be hard to find especially for large mouths!


Only you would know that, Janie. One would have to us a semi tire for your mouth.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I hope for your sake you are pretending to be totally a concrete brain. No one was threatened. But if it floats your boat to continue with your ridiculous lie, go for it. But in my humble opinion, your continuance of such a lie will continue to make you look foolish.


lovethelake
you do not know when to quit do you! Silence would be advisable. Page 98 folks, very straight forward, nothing to guess about and supported clearly by KPG as well on page 98.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Huck, read what she wrote as she read the thread I mentioned so she would know what I was talking about.
> 
> I read where Dame welcomed you back as she knew who you really were!


Dame didn't welcome her back. Get your facts straight. You are inhaling that Raid can aren't you, Janie?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Only you would know that, Janie. One would have to use a semi tire for your mouth.


Bratty Patty
doesn't she make remarkable recoveries until she hits the next wall and does not know how to come back and there she goes again.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> you do not know when to quit do you! Silence would be advisable. Page 98 folks, very straight forward, nothing to guess about and supported clearly by KPG as well on page 98.


It seems like LTL is trying to squirm her way out of this. Typical behavior. Say one thing and lie about it later.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Dame didn't welcome her back. Get your facts straight. You are inhaling that Raid can aren't you, Janie?


Bratty Patty
Wonder if we live long enough to see some mental improvement in these folks. For Heaven's sake they can get nothing right. It must be that spiked Communion Wine.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> experts are in agreement with you and me and all my Friends here. If joey is smart she keeps her nose out of this. Not something involve oneself in. Bad idea, very bad.


Sad but true, Huck. It is in fact a legal matter--not some little intra-thread spat that can be patched over in a few days time. LTL's latest post made that very clear--there's no way to sweep this one under the rug and then try to smooth out the lumps.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> doesn't she make remarkable recoveries until she hits the next wall and does not know how to come back and there she goes again.


Yes, Huck. That seems to be the pattern.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems like LTL is trying to squirm her way out of this. Typical behavior. Say one thing and lie about it later.


Bratty Patty
Too late for that, I am loving the permanence of Computer communications. I have everything documented and the Comp. is my back-up. Can't get any better.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I can't imagine any one thinking her statement was funny -- unbelievable. It can't sink any lower than that . weird humour. Do you honestly think it was funny Joey???


Do you only post to harass people? Here we go again!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as they can dish out the bad words, but go running when things gets tough for them--no backbones!


I would like to invite everyone to check out what I started, read it all and decide for yourselves how hateful I really was. I have apologised for what I said time and time again, and the only way is to make it public. The thread is called "Had Enough" and is easy to find. It came from the early days of S&O and my time on KP, and your attacks surprised and upset me, to the extent that I did something stupid. I've just had another look at what I said, and in the light of what's been going on recently it's entry-level hatefulness. Judge for yourselves. I have grown a spine since then and will not be bullied.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Too late for that, I am loving the permanence of Computer communications. I have everything documented and the Comp. is my back-up. Can't get any better.


Yes, & I have the post where Cheeky said the B word!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Do you only post to harass people? Here we go again!


She is voicing her opinion as she has every right to do. Go suck on your tire.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sad but true, Huck. It is in fact a legal matter--not some little intra-thread spat that can be patched over in a few days time. LTL's latest post made that very clear--there's no way to sweep this one under the rug and then try to smooth out the lumps.


Cheeky said the B word.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, & I have the post where Cheeky said the B word!


OOOH! That is horrible!! I have a page where knitcrazy used the same word only in plural form. So??


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> She is voicing her opinion as she has every right to do. Go suck on your tire.


I'm trying to find a pacifier for you & your gang of bad girls as fast as possible.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm trying to find a pacifier for you & your gang of bad girls as fast as possible.


WE don' need those, Janie. Go and get one for yourself and quit sniffing the Raid can.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> OOOH! That is horrible!! I have a page where knitcrazy used the same word only in plural form. So??


No, you don't as she did not say the B word! So there!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> WE don' need those, Janie. Go and get one for yourself and quit sniffing the Raid can.


Bratty, that is a threat to me so stop!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you threatening me?


Joey, yes she is threatening you!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cheeky said the B word.


For which she later apologized. And that's not illegal. Death threats are.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No, you don't as she did not say the B word! So there!


Oh yes she did! Go read her posts. You'll see it. I would not mention someones name if I didn't have proof unlike you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Joey, yes she is threatening you!


Were you dropped on your head as an infant or have you always been an idiot?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems like LTL is trying to squirm her way out of this. Typical behavior. Say one thing and lie about it later.


You are quite the pro when it comes to squirming or spinning!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BAZINGA!!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm trying to find a pacifier for you & your gang of bad girls as fast as possible.


At least we can say with truth that we have never threatened the life of anyone, unlike LTL.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> OOOH! That is horrible!! I have a page where knitcrazy used the same word only in plural form. So??


So, indeed Patty. Even Yarnie once used the B word--obscenities are unpleasant to read, but they're by no means unknown here--or illegal.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That is not funny, not helpful, and has been reported.


Of course all of you gang up & report when anything you don't like but yet continue to threaten me with the Raid can so here goes the reporting to Admin as there are several referrals to the Raid can!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> For which she later apologized. And that's not illegal. Death threats are.


It was not a death threat!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So, indeed Patty. Even Yarnie once used the B word--obscenities are unpleasant to read, but they're by no means unknown here--or illegal.


Yes, after all of you bad gals ganged upon her & teased her about having seizures! How shameful was that?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> It was not a death threat!


That is your opinion. I happen to disagree.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, after all of you bad gals ganged upon her & teased her about having seizures! How shameful was that?


bitch
/biCH/
noun
noun: bitch; plural noun: bitches; 
noun: a bitch
1. a female dog, wolf, fox, or otter.
2. informal derogatory
a spiteful or unpleasant woman.
synonyms: witch, shrew, vixen, she-devil, hellcat, harridan, termagant, virago, harpy; More archaic grimalkin "she's such a bitch"

Funny that the "B" word is in the dictionary.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd much rather see an honest swear word than some of the stuff that passes for debate. It's quite amusing to read foul opinions from ladies who might succumb to the vapours at the sight of "bitch".


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just had to post this as going to bed!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just had to post this as going to bed!


Never thought this would happen, but thank you. That is hilarious.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'd much rather see an honest swear word than some of the stuff that passes for debate. It's quite amusing to read foul opinions from ladies who might succumb to the vapours at the sight of "bitch".


In my opinion the site's ban on obscenity makes for more interesting reading. It's easy enough to pull the "b" or the "f" word out of one's mental pocket and set it off--much harder and more challenging to look for phrases and similes that convey the same meaning but pass muster with Admin.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> In my opinion the site's ban on obscenity makes for more interesting reading. It's easy enough to pull the "b" or the "f" word out of one's mental pocket and set it off--much harder and more challenging to look for phrases and similes that express the same meaning but pass muster with Admin.


True that. It's a challenge. Makes me all Edwardian.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Not me, I'm a Renaissance woman!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not me, I'm a Renaissance woman!


Ooh, get you. But didn't the Renaissance happen before your country?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Never thought this would happen, but thank you. That is hilarious.


It is. Kind of funny, isn't it? Janeway's the only one of the righties with whom things seem on a more-or-less normal basis. Plenty of screaming and yelling about other site members, the Raid Can etc etc. But then, that's _normal_--always happens.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Ooh, get you. But didn't the Renaissance happen before your country?


Yes, but in my past life...........


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, but in my past life...........


Shuddering...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Her original quote had a picture of children in camouflage with rifles (toy, I presume.) A quote copy does not reprint pictures. Don't you read everything? I guess not.



lovethelake said:


> And you think this is funny. Some schools are 'sensitive' about jokes like this. Some SWAT teams don't share your sense of 'humor' either. I would hope children would have wiser mentors also. God bless.
> 
> galinipper wrote:
> now that's funny, we also have the camo, gun-loving Hall monitors aka: Huckstable and Cheeks
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh yeah. I'm the crazy crabby one. You're warped.



galinipper said:


> So bring in the swat team krabby.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cherf is not fooling anyone. Give it up....or keep yapping. Just as funny either way.



lovethelake said:


> If you were so perceptive you would not be referring to or talking to a person that is not posting. Or maybe you have a dual personality and are talking to yourself. Now that makes sense.  Will research what drugs and therapy you need to help you


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And don't forget me. haha



susanmos2000 said:


> People have claimed many times that I am Ingried--it's very flattering. Thanks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Joey, I may have a sharp tongue at times, but I have never ever posted a death threat, would never even consider doing such a thing. LovetheLake did, and what we're now seeing--the political threads frozen in their tracks and people unable to put the matter behind them--shows that it was a huge error in judgement.
> At this point I don't know what it would take to make things right--even a sincere apology from LTL and KPG might seem like too little, too late. They honestly don't appear to be sorry, and somehow they can't understand at all the significance of the line they crossed. It's unfortunate in the extreme--but something we have no choice but to accept.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

New story. This one won't fly either. I saw the death threat with my own eyes and I will never forget it.



joeysomma said:


> There was no death threat.
> 
> Have you ever heard of sarcasm? Huck was taunting KPG!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hasn't everyone told you that repeating lies don't make them true?

We don't believe you.

You are a liar.



joeysomma said:


> It worked. The taunting (bullying) stopped. Maybe Huck has learned a lesson.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is not over.



susanmos2000 said:


> Even if that were true, is it worth it? All the political threads, as I noted before, have been brought to a standstill. Everyone has felt the chill. It's one thing to silence our taunters with a display of superior wit and knowledge--it's quite another to scare them into silence with death threats.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No need to revisit and apologize again. Once is enough.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I did--and I believe more than once. But I certainly don't mind doing it again. I am sorry for that whole miserable episode, and certainly regret what I said that night. I was upset, but I should have just switched the computer off and waited until things calmed down.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think so. You are the crude, lying, brainless idiot who told Huck, "You need to die." All alone in the post. No qualifiers or explanations. You look vicious and mean spirited.



lovethelake said:


> I hope for your sake you are pretending to be totally a concrete brain. No one was threatened. But if it floats your boat to continue with your ridiculous lie, go for it. But in my humble opinion, your continuance of such a lie will continue to make you look foolish.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

About as funny as the children in camouflage with rifles in school.



Designer1234 said:


> I can't imagine any one thinking her statement was funny -- unbelievable. It can't sink any lower than that . weird humour. Do you honestly think it was funny Joey???


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bratty Patty, Have you ever heard of a person killed or even injured by an imaginary can of Raid?



BrattyPatty said:


> It is perfectly clear that you threatened Huck. The words are there for all to see.You could have used different wording to make your point, but you chose to threaten her instead.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ain't gonna work this time.

Page 98 this thread. You may want to make a screen print before they manage to edit it out. I will continue to repeat often so it won't be lost. It's important to know what scum we're dealing with.



BrattyPatty said:


> It seems like LTL is trying to squirm her way out of this. Typical behavior. Say one thing and lie about it later.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

LEGAL MATTER. Threats over the Internet are taken very seriously.



susanmos2000 said:


> Sad but true, Huck. It is in fact a legal matter--not some little intra-thread spat that can be patched over in a few days time. LTL's latest post made that very clear--there's no way to sweep this one under the rug and then try to smooth out the lumps.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You've matured. Glad to know you.



aw9358 said:


> I would like to invite everyone to check out what I started, read it all and decide for yourselves how hateful I really was. I have apologised for what I said time and time again, and the only way is to make it public. The thread is called "Had Enough" and is easy to find. It came from the early days of S&O and my time on KP, and your attacks surprised and upset me, to the extent that I did something stupid. I've just had another look at what I said, and in the light of what's been going on recently it's entry-level hatefulness. Judge for yourselves. I have grown a spine since then and will not be bullied.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

B-word. S-word. Q-word.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good. We'll find a place to put it.



Janeway said:


> I'm trying to find a pacifier for you & your gang of bad girls as fast as possible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Were you dropped on your head as an infant or have you always been an idiot?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

50 point zinger, Patty.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> You've matured. Glad to know you.


Thank you. It's taken a while. And I'm glad to know you too. I bid you a good and peaceful night.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Like b-word. S-word. Q-word.??????



susanmos2000 said:


> In my opinion the site's ban on obscenity makes for more interesting reading. It's easy enough to pull the "b" or the "f" word out of one's mental pocket and set it off--much harder and more challenging to look for phrases and similes that convey the same meaning but pass muster with Admin.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> True that. It's a challenge. Makes me all Edwardian.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You should be on stage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not me, I'm a Renaissance woman!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Ooh, get you. But didn't the Renaissance happen before your country?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Call the paramedics. You're killing me with laughter.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: You should be on stage.


Or, as someone once said, under it. It's a good job I'm not allowed out very often.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Are you threatening me?


joeysomma
just read what I wrote.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> B-word. S-word. Q-word.


It appears that folks like LTL would like to add one more four-letter word to the list--the "K" word. :-(


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I would like to invite everyone to check out what I started, read it all and decide for yourselves how hateful I really was. I have apologised for what I said time and time again, and the only way is to make it public. The thread is called "Had Enough" and is easy to find. It came from the early days of S&O and my time on KP, and your attacks surprised and upset me, to the extent that I did something stupid. I've just had another look at what I said, and in the light of what's been going on recently it's entry-level hatefulness. Judge for yourselves. I have grown a spine since then and will not be bullied.


aw9358
no sweat. You have been and are very mild compared to some folks who float all over to disturb some stuff. They even go as far as threatening my Life - see page 98. See how much of a lightweight you really are? Huck


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Bratty, that is a threat to me so stop!


Janeway
where is the threat? No threat not even if you follow her instructions. Dumb.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> It was not a death threat!


Jaeway
you too? Amazing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> bitch
> /biCH/
> noun
> noun: bitch; plural noun: bitches;
> ...


Bratty Patty
much worse words in the Bible which they love to read. Wonder if they cut out the bad words. Would make for an interesting book to page through and figure out what was eliminated.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Good. We'll find a place to put it.


damemary
I am the Artist. I might draw a picture.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> And don't forget me. haha


susanmos2000
damemary
Huck and several others all to be the famous Ingried.

Wish I was her. She sure left an impression. I hope to get to know her when she returns. What does she have we don't?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> damemary
> Huck and several others all to be the famous Ingried.
> 
> Wish I was her. She sure left an impression. I hope to get to know her when she returns. What does she have we don't?


An impenetrable calm and an IQ that must register near the top of the charts. She's really something. I've only met Ingried a few times in person, but I've read some of her old posts and been dumbfounded by her effect. She was perfectly capable of flattening the opposition with a carefully chosen sentence or two, and did--more than once. I was also struck by how often the other KP members--those not involved with the political threads--sought her out for help and advice. She was always ready to listen and do whatever she could to help--rare qualities indeed these days.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be waiting to receive it.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I am the Artist. I might draw a picture.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry, Joey--I did my best to explain the general leftie position in the matter (and if I have misrepresented anyone there, my apologies). But comments like the above will always short-circuit any attempts to broker a peace treaty. It's very obvious that there's no regret--no remorse--and no possibility of putting the matter behind us. And for that I'm truly sorry.


The only regret I have is that I used a phrase instead of a complete sentence. But I explained that several times. You should be sorry and apologize for the continuation of a perpetual lie and character assassination on your part. I don't believe there is a matter to put behind 'us'. I did nothing wrong, and your group of 'us' won't let go of the editing of my comment out of context. You continue to look foolish for this continued action in my opinion. But that is your choice.

My guess is that you enjoy the faux drama and need to divert the topic away from the Obamacare train wreck and the total embarrassment of the handling of the Obama Syrian War. Now there is something to be embarrassed about, having to have Putin save the day because the president can't do any leading just following behind another leader like the Geisha hundreds of years ago.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> The only regret I have is that I used a phrase instead of a complete sentence. But I explained that several times. You should be sorry and apologize for the continuation of a perpetual lie and character assassination on your part. I don't believe there is a matter to put behind 'us'. I did nothing wrong, and your group of 'us' won't let go of the editing of my comment out of context. You continue to look foolish for this continued action in my opinion. But that is your choice.
> 
> My guess is that you enjoy the faux drama and need to divert the topic away from the Obamacare train wreck and the total embarrassment of the handling of the Obama Syrian War. Now there is something to be embarrassed about, having to have Putin save the day because the president can't do any leading just following behind another leader like the Geisha hundreds of years ago.


Everything about them is fake, not just their faux drama.

Meanwhile not only Putin is causing our President embarrassment, Assad did a great job gaining the upper hand during his interview. Two of some of the world's worst leaders proved their ability to take Obama down on the public stage.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The only regret I have is that I used a phrase instead of a complete sentence. But I explained that several times. You should be sorry and apologize for the continuation of a perpetual lie and character assassination on your part.


You issued the death threat and _I_ need to apologize...That's interesting logic, LTL--the same sort of grasping desperate rationalization that compelled many a lynch mob to force its victim to apologize for his "crimes" before stringing him up.

Forget it, LTL. I wanted peace between the two sides, but not at that price. Find some other sucker to assume the burden of your guilt. It's not going to be me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm curious how the Republicans will act in the next two weeks regarding raising the limits, the debt and Obamacare.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> My guess is that you enjoy the faux drama and need to divert the topic away from the Obamacare train wreck and the total embarrassment of the handling of the Obama Syrian War. Now there is something to be embarrassed about, having to have Putin save the day because the president can't do any leading just following behind another leader like the Geisha hundreds of years ago.


Good morning Lakes, divert,distort and disunite is the business of the regime. www.dailyjobcuts.com is a sobbering read. You can not fake leadership.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Why are people so mean, mean and more mean? Why not have basic healthcare for everyone is a more cost effective way? Do people not understand that if we do not care for everyone in a basic way, that their disease will spread and contaminate us all? And that will cost so, so, so much more? What really amazes me is that those who want to deny it to others are those who have 100% healthcare for themselves and their families are paid for by our tax $$? As KPs, do we not know THAT ONE STITCH IN TIME SAVES NINE? Peace over and out! And then someone will have some kind of bible-y words they cannot even regard themselves!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone can judge for themselves if they would feel threatened if someone known to hate them said "You need to die."



lovethelake said:


> The only regret I have is that I used a phrase instead of a complete sentence. But I explained that several times. You should be sorry and apologize for the continuation of a perpetual lie and character assassination on your part. I don't believe there is a matter to put behind 'us'. I did nothing wrong, and your group of 'us' won't let go of the editing of my comment out of context. You continue to look foolish for this continued action in my opinion. But that is your choice.
> 
> My guess is that you enjoy the faux drama and need to divert the topic away from the Obamacare train wreck and the total embarrassment of the handling of the Obama Syrian War. Now there is something to be embarrassed about, having to have Putin save the day because the president can't do any leading just following behind another leader like the Geisha hundreds of years ago.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> You issued the death threat and _I_ need to apologize...That's interesting logic, LTL--the same sort of grasping desperate rationalization that compelled many a lynch mob to force its victim to apologize for his "crimes" before stringing him up.
> 
> Forget it, LTL. I wanted peace between the two sides, but not at that price. Find some other sucker to assume the burden of your guilt. It's not going to be me.


 :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

One can only conclude that they don't think everyone is entitled to clean air, water or health care. Die if you and your family is not a member of the 1% or Congress.....oh, that's redundant.



Knitish said:


> Why are people so mean, mean and more mean? Why not have basic healthcare for everyone is a more cost effective way? Do people not understand that if we do not care for everyone in a basic way, that their disease will spread and contaminate us all? And that will cost so, so, so much more? What really amazes me is that those who want to deny it to others are those who have 100% healthcare for themselves and their families are paid for by our tax $$? As KPs, do we not know THAT ONE STITCH IN TIME SAVES NINE? Peace over and out! And then someone will have some kind of bible-y words they cannot even regard themselves!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If her reply was "You will need to die to find the true map to heaven or hell," Would that have been a death threat?


joeysomma
still dancing? You are misstepping.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Diversion.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Everything about them is fake, not just their faux drama.
> 
> Meanwhile not only Putin is causing our President embarrassment, Assad did a great job gaining the upper hand during his interview. Two of some of the world's worst leaders proved their ability to take Obama down on the public stage.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think I'm smart enough to know what the pubs will do. You are either disingenuous or you are the only one curious. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm curious how the Republicans will act in the next two weeks regarding raising the limits, the debt and Obamacare.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Divert.



galinipper said:


> Good morning Lakes, divert,distort and disunite is the business of the regime. www.dailyjobcuts.com is a sobbering read. You can not fake leadership.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why are you so intent on excusing the inexcusable? If she meant that, she could have written it instead of "You need to die." Quite different things.

God bless.



joeysomma said:


> If her reply was "You will need to die to find the true map to heaven or hell," Would that have been a death threat?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If her reply was "You will need to die to find the true map to heaven or hell," Would that have been a death threat?


Why not ask Cherf? She, after all, was the first to catch the double meaning and laughingly draw attention to it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The only regret I have is that I used a phrase instead of a complete sentence. But I explained that several times. You should be sorry and apologize for the continuation of a perpetual lie and character assassination on your part. I don't believe there is a matter to put behind 'us'. I did nothing wrong, and your group of 'us' won't let go of the editing of my comment out of context. You continue to look foolish for this continued action in my opinion. But that is your choice.
> 
> My guess is that you enjoy the faux drama and need to divert the topic away from the Obamacare train wreck and the total embarrassment of the handling of the Obama Syrian War. Now there is something to be embarrassed about, having to have Putin save the day because the president can't do any leading just following behind another leader like the Geisha hundreds of years ago.


You and your cohorts are always accusing us of having low reading comprehension. if you've read the piece written by Putin in the NYT and are following how he is playing the scene out, you would understand that Putin has not "saved the day." Do you not understand anything? Once again your Obama hatred is so deep that you have to edify Putin, the former KGB agent and hater of anything American. Your prejudice is really ingrained when you have to laud Putin for "saving the day." You're a true American patriot!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Everything about them is fake, not just their faux drama.
> 
> Meanwhile not only Putin is causing our President embarrassment, Assad did a great job gaining the upper hand during his interview. Two of some of the world's worst leaders proved their ability to take Obama down on the public stage.


Another true patriot who doesn't understand that Putin and Assad are the bad guys!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Another true patriot who doesn't understand that Putin and Assad are the bad guys!


Another stupid person who cannot comprehend the written word.

"Worst leaders" didn't compute with Alcameron - go figure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Good morning Lakes, divert,distort and disunite is the business of the regime. www.dailyjobcuts.com is a sobbering read. You can not fake leadership.


Could it be Obama is so desperate along with his failed job economy during his entire term thus far that Obama wants to go to war to create a partial economic uptick. Nah ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes I do see Cherf's twisted logic at work. She always sees things as no one else imagines. Not a very good PR person. A small business could never survive her.



susanmos2000 said:


> Why not ask Cherf? She, after all, was the first to catch the double meaning and laughingly draw attention to it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> You and your cohorts are always accusing us of having low reading comprehension. if you've read the piece written by Putin in the NYT and are following how he is playing the scene out, you would understand that Putin has not "saved the day." Do you not understand anything? Once again your Obama hatred is so deep that you have to edify Putin, the former KGB agent and hater of anything American. Your prejudice is really ingrained when you have to laud Putin for "saving the day." You're a true American patriot!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone but Cherf and minions are the bad guys in their twisted minds. Dare I wonder how they view Hitler?



alcameron said:


> Another true patriot who doesn't understand that Putin and Assad are the bad guys!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Usually works for GOP and their defense contractor buddies.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Could it be Obama is so desperate along with his failed job economy during his entire term thus far that Obama wants to go to war to create a partial economic uptick. Nah ...


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep, they are the original phrasers of the 'Death Panel' label and they knew. Sequestration, de- and no-regulation kills people, including the 'Benghazi'. Trying to make the False-Debt-Voters happy! You all remember the 1st definition of the word 'mean' as adjective? Now the great 1% want to "USDA wants let go about half of its Food Safety Inspectors to expand a PRIVATI$ED meat inspection program that has failed time after time...so there is FECAL contamination in your poultry and pork... This is all part of the same mean-ess so the top 400 wealhy families in the USA make more income than the GDP of Canada or Mexico. Yep, just plain ol' mean-ess and people will not wake up! Nah, I donot think yo' Jesus did mean?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another stupid person who cannot comprehend the written word.
> 
> "Worst leaders" didn't compute with Alcameron - go figure.


I think it's too bad that you and your friend haven't learned how to respond to someone without being nasty. You and off2knit both gave praise to Putin for "upstaging" Putin. That implies that you are edifying him and denigrating Obama, which I believe was your intent. You insist at trying to make anyone who disagrees with you appear stupid. I think you know better, but you haven't yet allowed yourself to be a kinder person, or maybe you don't know how. Don't you get tired of being so nasty? Nobody takes kindly to being called "stupid" and I think you know that being on the opposite side of a political discussion doesn't compute to "stupidity" unless you choose to think and act that way.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> There is no "right" to health care. Obamacare is not health care, it claims to be "health insurance." Even if you have a piece of paper (or card) that says you have purchased or the government has provided health insurance; There will be no guarantee you will have health care when you need it.


I think it is a matter of opinion whether health care is a "right." Many people with a strong sense of morality might think so. The government is not providing the care, they're providing gaining the insurance. Why will it not be there when you need it? Because the repubs want to derail it? That's the biggest reason.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Any US action in Syria is a loose, loose situation.
> 
> If we would bomb them, we would be the aggressor, and they and their allies would have every right to attack us.
> 
> Lets just say the bad guys won this battle and move on.


Do you really think this battle is over? Have the Syrians given up their sarin? Do you see any posturing from Putin?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Any US action in Syria is a loose, loose situation.
> 
> If we would bomb them, we would be the aggressor, and they and their allies would have every right to attack us.
> 
> Lets just say the bad guys won this battle and move on.


I'm very interested in the continued Benghazi hearing today. Seems the pressure is building to form a joint committee and ultimately those involved will be made to testify. About time those involved are held responsible.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I would think, they will need, doctors, nurses, hospitals, medicine to provide the health care. Doctors, are retiring at record rates, and the numbers entering the medical field have been lower. So if we don't have enough doctors, how will there be medical care?


Show me some proof that doctors are leaving because of Obamacare. We should be glad that more people will get to see a doctor, shouldn't we? Isn't that the moral thing to hope for? That people receive care? I don't think we want people running around spreading contagious diseases or people just dying because they can't afford to go to a doctor. It's inhumane, at least.
(Joey, I won't be available most of today, so don't think I'm bailing on this.)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> There is no "right" to health care. Obamacare is not health care, it claims to be "health insurance." Even if you have a piece of paper (or card) that says you have purchased or the government has provided health insurance; There will be no guarantee you will have health care when you need it.


joeysomma
we have a right to life, liberty........................... It says "we" not just you.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Do you really think this battle is over? Have the Syrians given up their sarin? Do you see any posturing from Putin?


OP-ED COLUMNIST
A perspective for consideration.

Hearing You Out
By NICHOLAS D. KRISTOF
Published: September 14, 2013

COLUMNY is often a kind of dodge ball, in which we avoid counterarguments and bluster past contrary views. So, since Ive obviously offended many readers by supporting missile strikes on Syria if it doesnt give up chemical weapons, let me try to confront directly your objections.

Share Your Comments About This Column
Nicholas Kristof addresses reader feedback and posts short takes from his travels.
Go to Columnist Page »
Related in Opinion

Room for Debate: Can Syria's Chemical Arsenal Be Destroyed? (September 11, 2013)
Our schools are failing. Head Start is being cut back. Our roads and bridges need repairs. And you want to pour billions of dollars into blowing up Syria? What a misuse of resources!

That was true in Afghanistan and Iraq: For the cost of a single soldier in Afghanistan for a year, we could have built 20 schools. But Syria seems different.

A missile strike on Syrian military targets would result in no supplemental budget, so money would come from the existing military pot. In any case, the cost of 100 missiles would be about $70 million  far less than the $1 billion annual rate that were now spending on humanitarian aid for Syrians displaced by worsening war and by gas attacks.

If a $70 million strike deters further gas attacks and reduces the ability of President Bashar al-Assad to bomb civilians, that might actually save us money in humanitarian spending. All this is uncertain, but the bottom line is that the financial cost of a strike isnt a reason to acquiesce in mass murder in Syria.

So you want to reduce Syrian suffering by bombing Syrians? Seriously?

Syrians worry about American missiles going astray, but they prefer that risk to being endlessly bombed and gassed with impunity by the regime. Thats why its Syrians, led by the Syrian government in exile, who are pleading for American airstrikes.

These people are being bombed every day anyway by their own government, Amal Hanano, a Syrian-American woman who uses that pseudonym for security reasons, told me in a Skype interview. People want the Syrian air force destroyed.

This is the complete opposite of Iraq, she added.

Ive seen that video of a rebel eating a prisoners heart. Its not just Syrias rulers who are monsters, but also the opposition.

That seems to be a false equivalency. Sure, some of the rebels are vile, but human rights monitors find far more atrocities committed by government forces.

Likewise, Al Qaeda-linked Islamist militias have gained strength because they receive funding and weapons from Gulf countries, while, until recently, we provided no arms to moderate rebels.

If we see an Assad fighter plane overhead and theres a 50-50 chance well hit it, we dont strike, a secular rebel told the independent Web site Syria Deeply. We cant afford the ammunition. The Islamist brigades will take a shot at anything. They have more than enough supplies.

We get involved in these messes, and we always regret it. Look at Iraq, Afghanistan, Vietnam.

Or look at Rwanda: President Clinton says one of his biggest regrets is not getting involved and stopping that genocide in 1994. In that case, Western forces evacuated a dog from the French Embassy, but left behind the Rwandan staff to be slaughtered. That wasnt restraint. That was passivity and myopia, and it was wrong.

Conversely, in Sierra Leone, Bosnia, Kosovo, Mali, Ivory Coast, theres general agreement that the West was right to intervene militarily to avert mass atrocities. The point is that either side can cherry pick examples of successes or failures, and there are also some that fall in-between. But, over all, Id say that there are more successful humanitarian interventions than failures.

So Assad presides over the killing of 100,000 people, and we sit on our hands. Then the regime releases sarin, and we bomb? Isnt the message to tyrants that when you slaughter your citizens, just dont offend our sensibilities by using gas?

Yes, and that troubles me. We should have stood up to the butchery in Syria earlier  not to mention the killings in Darfur and elsewhere.

That said, chemical weapons are special because they are so indiscriminate, with the Aug. 21 sarin attack perhaps the most lethal evening in the entire Syrian war. And while there is plenty of hypocrisy and inconsistency in the air, its better to inconsistently confront one cause of suffering than to consistently acquiesce in them all.

Get a life! Youre a broken record on Syria, and no one agrees with you.

Im passionate on this because theres a crucial principle at stake about the need to stand up to genocide or mass atrocities where it is feasible.

I understand that Syria is a hard case, with uncertain consequences. But if we are broadly retreating from the principle of humanitarian intervention to avert mass atrocities because of compassion fatigue in a tumultuous and ungrateful world, then were landing on the wrong side of history, and some day we will look back in shame.

I invite you to comment on this column on my blog, On the Ground. Please also join me on Facebook and Google+, watch my YouTube videos and follow me on Twitter.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

The Remarkable Slowdown In Health Care Costs Since The Passage Of Obamacare
BY IGOR VOLSKY ON AUGUST 20, 2013 AT 2:14 PM


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> No threat such as posting the Raid Picture for me--Right?


In their minds, it was no threat to you Janie, it was merely a funny response. Even though the PURPOSE of Raid is to KILL. If you were the one to use the raid can toward anyone of them it would be another matter altogether. A few others also jumped in on the raid can band wagon as well. None of them are innocent, they just want all to think so.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> joeysomma
> if you are smart, you keep yourself out of this problem. I do not think that you want to be added to the threat on me.


How nice, threatening others. You must be so proud.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> 83 percent of doctors have considered quitting over Obamacare
> 
> Jul 9, 2012 ... Eighty-three percent of American physicians have considered leaving their
> practices over President Barack Obama's health care reform law,


If this is indeed true then it's high time the wheat was separated from the chaff. No one begrudges physicians a respectable income but, quite frankly, I don't want a doctor who entered the profession solely because of the money. If some physicians choose to leave their profession rather than accept a drop in profits, so be it. We're better off without them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> One can only conclude that they don't think everyone is entitled to clean air, water or health care. Die if you and your family is not a member of the 1% or Congress.....oh, that's redundant.


Spoken like the true brainwashed peon repeating all the talking points of your masters. Good job, never think for yourself. "Resistance is futile".


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It isn't just the money. Its the regulations that come with Obamacare. They may have to spend more time completing paperwork(computer) than actually seeing patients.


As far as that goes, they can hire someone to do the data entry--just as they keep a staff on hand to run the office and answer the phones.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Show me some proof that doctors are leaving because of Obamacare. We should be glad that more people will get to see a doctor, shouldn't we? Isn't that the moral thing to hope for? That people receive care? I don't think we want people running around spreading contagious diseases or people just dying because they can't afford to go to a doctor. It's inhumane, at least.
> (Joey, I won't be available most of today, so don't think I'm bailing on this.)


Announced today, the Cleveland Clinic is cutting it's budget over $330,000,000 over the next few years. That will probably result in a loss of over 3,000 jobs to the Cleveland area. The reason given OBAMACARE. So another proof that doctors and medical personnel are being cut because of Obamacare. If Obamacare is destroying the Cleveland Clinic with all it's prestige, small hospitals do not stand a chance


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Guess I missed the beginning and came in in the middle ---- what's going on? And what has 98 pages? Yikes!!! Calm down, everybody. And why is the Title "Smoking and Obamacare?"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yup and the world is going to end tomorrow because of Obamacare.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I researched what you posted LTL and there is not one thing in this article stating that this because of the ACA. You are much better at posting threats than you are at posting facts.


Then you should listen to the Cleveland News like I did today. Cleveland is up in arms.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> If this is indeed true then it's high time the wheat was separated from the chaff. No one begrudges physicians a respectable income but, quite frankly, I don't want a doctor who entered the profession solely because of the money. If some physicians choose to leave their profession rather than accept a drop in profits, so be it. We're better off without them.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A single payer system would help to alleviate this.



joeysomma said:


> It isn't just the money. Its the regulations that come with Obamacare. They may have to spend more time completing paperwork(computer) than actually seeing patients. It will also force independent doctors to close their offices and only work through a large office.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Baloney.



soloweygirl said:


> Spoken like the true brainwashed peon repeating all the talking points of your masters. Good job, never think for yourself. "Resistance is futile".


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually I have only just seen what is going on. I thought this was a site of the gentle pursuit of knitting. If I saw stuff like this before, I would have never joined. Come on folks just settle it and have some peace in your lives. At 76 years old all I want is as much peace as I can get. I'm getting over a second new hip on the right side and a week later, shingles on the left and yes I did have the shot. I really do not want to come on here and read what little I saw. My sweet wife is struggling against the return of breast cancer and I come on here for peace and see what is happening, no thank you. Just settle your differences now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

All the hospitals around here have huge construction jobs underway. Mayo Clinic has a large facility in Scottsdale AZ. Maybe locale has something to do with it. Maybe the exodus from Cleveland to Arizona will continue.



lovethelake said:


> Announced today, the Cleveland Clinic is cutting it's budget over $330,000,000 over the next few years. That will probably result in a loss of over 3,000 jobs to the Cleveland area. The reason given OBAMACARE. So another proof that doctors and medical personnel are being cut because of Obamacare. If Obamacare is destroying the Cleveland Clinic with all it's prestige, small hospitals do not stand a chance


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is actually #22 so multiply 22 by 100. Topics are all over the place. Respectfully suggest you not attempt to give anyone orders.



nitnana said:


> Guess I missed the beginning and came in in the middle ---- what's going on? And what has 98 pages? Yikes!!! Calm down, everybody. And why is the Title "Smoking and Obamacare?"


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Don Ashton said:


> Actually I have only just seen what is going on. I thought this was a site of the gentle pursuit of knitting. If I saw stuff like this before, I would have never joined. Come on folks just settle it and have some peace in your lives. At 76 years old all I want is as much peace as I can get. I'm getting over a second new hip on the right side and a week later, shingles on the left and yes I did have the shot. I really do not want to come on here and read what little I saw. My sweet wife is struggling against the return of breast cancer and I come on here for peace and see what is happening, no thank you. Just settle your differences now.


Don, I'm so sorry to hear of your and your wife's health problems. I'm afraid if you want peace, this thread is not the one you should be following. There are lots of much more pleasant topics on here. Good luck.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought it was supposed to end last week...or next week....or when the Single Payer System takes over.



BrattyPatty said:


> Yup and the world is going to end tomorrow because of Obamacare.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wish you and your wife a full recovery.

Avoid all topics under General Chit Chat section and you will be back in knitting land.



Don Ashton said:


> Actually I have only just seen what is going on. I thought this was a site of the gentle pursuit of knitting. If I saw stuff like this before, I would have never joined. Come on folks just settle it and have some peace in your lives. At 76 years old all I want is as much peace as I can get. I'm getting over a second new hip on the right side and a week later, shingles on the left and yes I did have the shot. I really do not want to come on here and read what little I saw. My sweet wife is struggling against the return of breast cancer and I come on here for peace and see what is happening, no thank you. Just settle your differences now.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why don't you go watch it? Maybe it will help the ratings. You are imagining things again.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm very interested in the continued Benghazi hearing today. Seems the pressure is building to form a joint committee and ultimately those involved will be made to testify. About time those involved are held responsible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting POV. Thanks for the information.



peacegoddess said:


> OP-ED COLUMNIST
> A perspective for consideration.
> 
> Hearing You Out
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So much 'information.' So little interest.

I'll take a moment to explain. Joeysomma's sources have been suspect in the past. Therefore, I ignore it all.



joeysomma said:


> Just google it, take your pick:
> 
> Survey: Obamacare Leaving Doctors Pessimistic About Future
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I thought it was supposed to end last week...or next week....or when the Single Payer System takes over.


damemary
there is one and one resaon only for the constant attacks by the Republicans on Obamacare: they know it will be a success after a few initial hic-ups and be ours forever. Even Ted Cruz admitted that once Obamacare is in place People will get hooked and it can never be unwound. How right he is. The Journal said it right:....GOP kamikaze politics. How pleasant to read truth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Finally, Issa has received the authority to form a Joint Committee and issue subpoenas for witnesses (forced and willing) to testify on Benghazi.

I've heard info today pointing to what the Conservatives have know based on educated assumptions all along; H. Clinton and President Obama have blood on their hands.

Wonder if impeachment proceedings will follow; they should and possibly prison for HC?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> If this is indeed true then it's high time the wheat was separated from the chaff. No one begrudges physicians a respectable income but, quite frankly, I don't want a doctor who entered the profession solely because of the money. If some physicians choose to leave their profession rather than accept a drop in profits, so be it. We're better off without them.


susanmos2000
NONE we know have any plans of retiring for reasons other than they had planned to do so long ago. There won't be a drop in profits, they Just have to see more Patients rather than seeing the same ones ALL TOO OFTEN.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I would think, they will need, doctors, nurses, hospitals, medicine to provide the health care. Doctors, are retiring at record rates, and the numbers entering the medical field have been lower. So if we don't have enough doctors, how will there be medical care?


joeysomma
please, where are they retiring at high rates? Not where I and al of our Friends live. Are we in the same Country? USA?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> All the hospitals around here have huge construction jobs underway. Mayo Clinic has a large facility in Scottsdale AZ. Maybe locale has something to do with it. Maybe the exodus from Cleveland to Arizona will continue.


So I was right

The CC is building new facilities too. But those have been in the works for years. Shoot they even got their own Interstate ramp. It is it's own city


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> The Remarkable Slowdown In Health Care Costs Since The Passage Of Obamacare
> BY IGOR VOLSKY ON AUGUST 20, 2013 AT 2:14 PM


peacegoddess
yes the least increase in health care cost in 50 years. The very reason the Republicans are so scared of it. We get it, we like it, we keep it forever. "Tough shitzky" someone behind me just hollered and this person used to be a staunch Republican. Got some Bridge Players having fun here tonight.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Don Ashton said:


> Actually I have only just seen what is going on. I thought this was a site of the gentle pursuit of knitting. If I saw stuff like this before, I would have never joined. Come on folks just settle it and have some peace in your lives. At 76 years old all I want is as much peace as I can get. I'm getting over a second new hip on the right side and a week later, shingles on the left and yes I did have the shot. I really do not want to come on here and read what little I saw. My sweet wife is struggling against the return of breast cancer and I come on here for peace and see what is happening, no thank you. Just settle your differences now.


I encourage you to seek all the peace you can. What was your expectation when you read the heading?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> yes the least increase in health care cost in 50 years. The very reason the Republicans are so scared of it. We get it, we like it, we keep it forever. "Tough shitzky" someone behind me just hollered and this person used to be a staunch Republican. Got some Bridge Players having fun here tonight.


HEALTH CARE
much more will be needed now and in the future. The Republicans voted today to deprive children and others of necessary food. That will no doubt create lots of medical problems. If children have inadequate nourishment, their brain development suffers terribly. WHERE IS ANY GOD?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Guess I missed the beginning and came in in the middle ---- what's going on? And what has 98 pages? Yikes!!! Calm down, everybody. And why is the Title "Smoking and Obamacare?"


Sorry you got such a nasty reply from dame. It is amazing how nasty the left gets and bossy when they feel they are losing. You are more than welcome here and don't feel bullied to leave


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So I was right
> 
> The CC is building new facilities too. But those have been in the works for years. Shoot they even got their own Interstate ramp. It is it's own city


Yes you are right Lakes, the Cleveland Clinic budget cuts and job losses are due to Obamacare. Sadly many more to follow.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> HEALTH CARE
> much more will be needed now and in the future. The Republicans voted today to deprive children and others of necessary food. That will no doubt create lots of medical problems. If children have inadequate nourishment, their brain development suffers terribly. WHERE IS ANY GOD?


LIE


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> LIE


Huckleberry is so mis-informed. The Republicans' vote specifically does NOT affect any family with children that receives food stamps.

On another note: The Dems have no class. The majority of Dems refused to return to the Benghazi hearing room when the family members of the murdered men were about to speak.

That is what cowards do; run when confronted with the truth.

What a disgusting display from the Democrats. Yet, the facts remain and they still have the blood of the four murdered Americans on their hands.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> LIE


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

In 2009 Obama praised the Cleveland Clinic about how well they were doing, pre Obamacare. After Obamacare it is cutting it's budget by 6%. Sadly, I bet their charity health care will suffer.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> yes the least increase in health care cost in 50 years. The very reason the Republicans are so scared of it. We get it, we like it, we keep it forever. "Tough shitzky" someone behind me just hollered and this person used to be a staunch Republican. Got some Bridge Players having fun here tonight.


Hummmm

I can't imagine that Bridge players would tolerate anyone in the room while playing since it requires high intelligence and concentration. Unless it is in an assisted living home where hearing aids are of no use. We can't even call my parents on Bridge nights, and they are in their 80's


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry is so mis-informed. The Republicans' vote specifically does NOT affect any family with children that receives food stamps.
> 
> On another note: The Dems have no class. The majority of Dems refused to return to the Benghazi hearing room when the family members of the murdered men were about to speak.
> 
> ...


If you google the event there are numerous reports of their behavior.
Here is a brief report.

Democrats WALK OUT of Hearing With Parents of Benghazi Victims
Recently an important hearing regarding the attack on Benghazi was being held by the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee. The parents of the Benghazi heroes who died fighting to protect the US consulate were about to speak.
Then, in a turn of events thats disgusting even by DC standards, most of the Democrats stood up and walked out. Apparently, they were either protesting or trying to show disrespect  either way, if there was any honor in their districts at all, this would end their careers.
Below is a list of the names of the congressmen who left . Disgusting. Spread this far and wide  their names should be known and shamed.
You have to admit, Issa has been fighting for the truth even without support from the GOP establishment. He might not be perfect, but he deserves recognition for his work on getting to the truth about Benghazi.
Heres the list of people who walked out:
Carolyn Maloney, NY
Danny Davis, IL
Eleanor Holmes Norton, DC
Gerald E. Connolly, VA
Jim Cooper, TN
John Tierney, MA
Mark Pocan, WI
Matt Cartwright, PA
Michelle Lujan Grisham, NM
Peter Welch, VT
Stephen Lynch, MA
Steven Horsford, NV
Tammy Duckworth, IL
Tony Cardenas, CA
William Lacy Clay, MO
Earlier John Kerry stopped the Benghazi survivors from being even questioned by congress.
Even earlier, Obama even hid the survivors and had them change their names with threats towards their families.
The entire idea of the cover up is to defend Obama and Hillary so they can remain unscathed from their illegal plan to arm Syrians through Libya and their workings with radical Islamic groups.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huckleberry is so mis-informed. The Republicans' vote specifically does NOT affect any family with children that receives food stamps.
> 
> On another note: The Dems have no class. The majority of Dems refused to return to the Benghazi hearing room when the family members of the murdered men were about to speak.
> 
> ...


So true. Maybe some of them are having cognitive issues and can't help themselves. Bless their hearts


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Yes you are right Lakes, the Cleveland Clinic budget cuts and job losses are due to Obamacare. Sadly many more to follow.


I've heard the same.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Can you believe this:
> 
> "A police officer at Modesto Junior College in California told a patriotic libertarian student that it was against college rules for him to hand out copies of the U.S. Constitution on campus.
> 
> ...


How ironic! There is a difference between a police office and a security guard and in this instance it was reported by the Modesto Bee that it was a campus security guard who stopped the leafleting. Makes you wonder if the security guard was aware that MJC was celebrating Constitution Day on campu. Sounds like a huge disconnect.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmm
> 
> I can't imagine that Bridge players would tolerate anyone in the room while playing since it requires high intelligence and concentration. Unless it is in an assisted living home where hearing aids are of no use. We can't even call my parents on Bridge nights, and they are in their 80's


Ha! What person (Huckleberry) invites people to her home to play Bridge and then the hostess, Huck, spends the entire night posting nonsense on KP as Huck did?

That's Huck/Ingried for ya; no common sense or common courtesy.

Wonder how 'young' one must be to meet the requirements to live in their assisted facility with her 'whippersnapper.' Nothing wrong with her living there except Huck thinks it is wrong as she denied living in such a place when I suggested same a long time ago.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmm
> 
> I can't imagine that Bridge players would tolerate anyone in the room while playing since it requires high intelligence and concentration.


Well, wonder why Huck wasn't playing and instead was posting on KP. Does she lack the required skills?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, wonder why Huck wasn't playing and instead was posting on KP. Does she lack the required skills?


DOUBLE

For those whose card playing is limited to 'Go Fish', that is a Bridge term that means you can't make your contract


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hummmm
> 
> I can't imagine that Bridge players would tolerate anyone in the room while playing since it requires high intelligence and concentration. Unless it is in an assisted living home where hearing aids are of no use. We can't even call my parents on Bridge nights, and they are in their 80's


lovethelake
I guess Bridge Players you know pee in their pants while mine use a Toilet.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Got some Bridge Players having fun here tonight.


Huck, You are getting bridge mixed up with "London Bridge" game again. I'm glad to see you and your friends are getting exercise in the home.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I guess Bridge Players you know pee in their pants while mine use a Toilet.


Are you saying my parents are incontinent? Are you saying their friends lack bladder control?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

PS

Bridge players quietly leave their tables in silence when needing to use the restroom. They would never make noise until all hands have been played and the scores tallied. They never leave as a group until the end of the evening

Maybe you are confused and they are playing Hearts, Spades or Old Maid


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> If you google the event there are numerous reports of their behavior.
> Here is a brief report.
> 
> Democrats WALK OUT of Hearing With Parents of Benghazi Victims
> ...


Thanks for the list of names, Momeee. Disgusting cowards - all of them. I have not heard their excuse for being absent; but it would be just that, an excuse.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> I guess Bridge Players you know pee in their pants while mine use a Toilet.


How many toilets do you figure are located in the Rec Hall where Huckleberry uses the computer monitor while others play Bridge and are thankfully assisted by hall monitors?

(Oh, I do so love the double entendre.) :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> LIE


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Welcome home LL? Good to hear from you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How many toilets do you figure are located in the Rec Hall where Huckleberry uses the computer monitor while others play Bridge with an assist from the hall monitors?
> 
> (Oh, I do so love the double entendre.) :-D


I would think they would use the toilets in their rooms


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for the list of names, Momeee. Disgusting cowards - all of them. I have not heard their excuse for being absent; but it would be just that, an excuse.


I wrote to Connolly. Doubt if the Democratic coward will have the courage or conviction to justify his lack of respect to the parents of the murdered Americans in Benghazi


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Welcome home LL? Good to hear from you.


Thank you, KPG. Glad to be back. Looks like a lot has gone on here...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> NONE we know have any plans of retiring for reasons other than they had planned to do so long ago. There won't be a drop in profits, they Just have to see more Patients rather than seeing the same ones ALL TOO OFTEN.


There will be no drop in profit, but they have to see MORE patients in order to keep what profit they had. Sounds like fuzzy math and no business sense.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If they have less time to spend with each patient, the quality of health care will suffer.
> 
> There has to be a drop in profit since the amount of reimbursement from the government will be less.
> 
> How would like to work at a job for years, and then you were told you need to do more work but no increase in pay?


It is going to be a mess. Many doctors will work for hospitals. You are not going to get the medical attention you need. Obama has ruined, ruined, ruined our country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It is going to be a mess. Many doctors will work for hospitals. You are not going to get the medical attention you need. Obama has ruined, ruined, ruined our country.


Yep - and today he began his 100% (really 300%) increase to consumers in hitting the coal industry. Thanks NObama!

No tapping into fracking or increasing our natural gas extraction in America - but definitely 300% higher energy coal and electricity costs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> If they have less time to spend with each patient, the quality of health care will suffer.
> 
> There has to be a drop in profit since the amount of reimbursement from the government will be less.
> 
> How would like to work at a job for years, and then you were told you need to do more work but no increase in pay?


This rational thinking has certainly passed Huckleberry by. She's the one that insists that doctors will not lose money under Obamacare. Just increase the number of patients and all will be right with the world.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This rational thinking has certainly passed Huckleberry by. She's the one that insists that doctors will not lose money under Obamacare. Just increase the number of patients and all will be right with the world.


I wish the Repubs could stop Obamacare. I heard today that they will not and in 5 years it will be everyone on Medicare. I hope they hold out. I hope they can do it. I fear not. They look like the bad guys, but in reality it is Obama who is the bad guy by putting through harmful legislation.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

This is on the posted on the net. Don't know what people would like about...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

good idea


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If they have less time to spend with each patient, the quality of health care will suffer.
> 
> There has to be a drop in profit since the amount of reimbursement from the government will be less.
> 
> How would like to work at a job for years, and then you were told you need to do more work but no increase in pay?


Just like teaching?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Just like teaching?


alcameron
trying to find a poor Doctor. So far nill. Oh sure, some are richer than others but poor? so far none.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Another day in Congress wasted. Whoopee! They voted against Obamacare for the 42nd time.You would think the dumba--es would have figured it out after the first time that it is here to stay. Chinos will never get it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Haven't been here in a long time, but it's reassuring to find that the TRIPE PAGES are alive and well, and people of all political orientations find this a place where they are welcome to trash each other. Congratulations, folks, and may you all continue in the same vein.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Haven't been here in a long time, but it's reassuring to find that the TRIPE PAGES are alive and well, and people of all political orientations find this a place where they are welcome to trash each other. Congratulations, folks, and may you all continue in the same vein.


Who are you tonight? What happened to that really cool woman who was so much fun to be around last week?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe they'd heard the political jingles too much?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for the list of names, Momeee. Disgusting cowards - all of them. I have not heard their excuse for being absent; but it would be just that, an excuse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How many toilets do you figure are located in the Rec Hall where Huckleberry uses the computer monitor while others play Bridge and are thankfully assisted by hall monitors?
> 
> (Oh, I do so love the double entendre.) :-D


You just like to use the words....over and over.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> If they have less time to spend with each patient, the quality of health care will suffer.
> 
> There has to be a drop in profit since the amount of reimbursement from the government will be less.
> 
> How would like to work at a job for years, and then you were told you need to do more work but no increase in pay?


Happens often to many workers....in many areas.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I wish the Repubs could stop Obamacare. I heard today that they will not and in 5 years it will be everyone on Medicare. I hope they hold out. I hope they can do it. I fear not. They look like the bad guys, but in reality it is Obama who is the bad guy by putting through harmful legislation.


Lukelucy
ain't going to happen ever, get used to it. Try it you will like it and that is the fear the Republicans have.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> If they have less time to spend with each patient, the quality of health care will suffer.
> 
> There has to be a drop in profit since the amount of reimbursement from the government will be less.
> 
> How would like to work at a job for years, and then you were told you need to do more work but no increase in pay?


joeysomma
boy does that sound like Walmart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No 'pre-existing condition.' Children up to age 26 can be covered under parent's plan. There are good things in it.



Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> ain't going to happen ever, get used to it. Try it you will like it and that is the fear the Republicans have.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Obamacare is not fair nor equal. Too many waivers. Too many subsidies. Too many postponements for some but not all. The software for the exchanges does not work and is not secured. Hospitals are cutting staff. Major corporations are dropping health insurance for retirees and spouses. 

Why not stop Obamacare until it is fair for everyone, the Federal employees have to pay for theirs at the same rate as Middle America (stop the subsidies for those making $60K), and safe to use?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just like teaching?


At least teaching doesn't kill or lead to a death.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Obamacare is not fair nor equal. Too many waivers. Too many subsidies. Too many postponements for some but not all. The software for the exchanges does not work and is not secured. Hospitals are cutting staff. Major corporations are dropping health insurance for retirees and spouses.
> 
> Why not stop Obamacare until it is fair for everyone, the Federal employees have to pay for theirs at the same rate as Middle America (stop the subsidies for those making $60K), and safe to use?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> At least teaching doesn't kill or lead to a death.


Lukelucy
hunger kills tens of thousands of children every day and you show no compassion for such suffering. Be proud of yourself.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Another day in Congress wasted. Whoopee! They voted against Obamacare for the 42nd time.You would think the dumba--es would have figured it out after the first time that it is here to stay. Chinos will never get it.


Bratty Patty
you have to understand that they at least must look like they are doing something for the Welfare Checks we hand them. One of the Republicans said that he is having problems meeting his obligations - he makes something like $170.000/year. If we only could hand him some real problems and put him in the shoes of the average wage earner. Unfortunately he is set for Life on our dime.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Obamacare is not fair nor equal. Too many waivers. Too many subsidies. Too many postponements for some but not all. The software for the exchanges does not work and is not secured. Hospitals are cutting staff. Major corporations are dropping health insurance for retirees and spouses.
> 
> Why not stop Obamacare until it is fair for everyone, the Federal employees have to pay for theirs at the same rate as Middle America (stop the subsidies for those making $60K), and safe to use?


ObamaNoCare will fail on its own more than likely. The young don't want insurance they must pay for. The are likely to not buy any insurance and pay the illegal fines IF the IRS gets it together and fines them. Of course, only those who file a tax return can possibly be fined.

Since there are not enough jobs for the young and those just graduating, they, of course, do not have money or interest to buy insurance or pay a fine. ObamaNoCare relies on the young supporting the millions to be added to the roles that had no insurance before. It is a disaster waiting to happen.

I, personally, hope ObamaNoCare does fail. Only problem is those who had insurance and wanted to keep it will have lost it and receive less care or no care while the low-information citizens figure out what a train-wreck the entire law actually is.

Only those with good insurance prior and the means to pay the extraordinary premium increases will survive this debacle. Once again, Obama and his Admin is making the rich richer and hurting the middle class and poor.

If you cannot pay to have an audience with the President or pay your premiums, sadly you're screwed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ObamaNoCare will fail on its own more than likely. The young don't want insurance they must pay for. The are likely to not buy any insurance and pay the illegal fines IF the IRS gets it together and fines them. Of course, only those who file a tax return can possibly be fined.
> 
> Since there are not enough jobs for the young and those just graduating, they, of course, do not have money or interest to buy insurance or pay a fine. ObamaNoCare relies on the young supporting the millions to be added to the roles that had no insurance before. It is a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> ObamaNoCare will fail on its own more than likely. The young don't want insurance they must pay for. The are likely to not buy any insurance and pay the illegal fines IF the IRS gets it together and fines them. Of course, only those who file a tax return can possibly be fined.
> 
> Since there are not enough jobs for the young and those just graduating, they, of course, do not have money or interest to buy insurance or pay a fine. ObamaNoCare relies on the young supporting the millions to be added to the roles that had no insurance before. It is a disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> ...


I say let it go through and watch for the rude awakening when Obama's pets finally realize what is happening. The whole base to Obamacare is the healthy young person. If these people cannot get a job, how can they afford to pay for HC. The whole thing will eventually come crashing down. If you destroy the base of a mountain, eventually the top crumbles because there is no support.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I say let it go through and watch for the rude awakening when Obama's pets finally realize what is happening. The whole base to Obamacare is the healthy young person. If these people cannot get a job, how can they afford to pay for HC. The whole thing will eventually come crashing down. If you destroy the base of a mountain, eventually the top crumbles because there is no support.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I say let it go through and watch for the rude awakening when Obama's pets finally realize what is happening. The whole base to Obamacare is the healthy young person. If these people cannot get a job, how can they afford to pay for HC. The whole thing will eventually come crashing down. If you destroy the base of a mountain, eventually the top crumbles because there is no support.


I am not advocating violating the law.............

But it would seem to me that the younger and therefore indestructible 20 somethings will not get the insurance, because they can get it when they get sick. So why spend the money? So if the healthy aren't going to purchase health insurance who are going to pay for the children and the elderly?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am not advocating violating the law.............
> 
> But it would seem to me that the younger and therefore indestructible 20 somethings will not get the insurance, because they can get it when they get sick. So why spend the money? So if the healthy aren't going to purchase health insurance who are going to pay for the children and the elderly?


We all are - taxes, taxes, taxes. I sure hope the Repubs hold out. They are in the right.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Petition to stop Obamacare.

http://www.teapartypatriots.org/sign-the-petition-to-stop-funding-for-obamacare/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Petition to stop Obamacare.
> 
> http://www.teapartypatriots.org/sign-the-petition-to-stop-funding-for-obamacare/


Now - this is a step in the right direction!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, if you wish to turn time backward.



Lukelucy said:


> Now - this is a step in the right direction!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Yes, if you wish to turn time backward.


Considering your avatar, one could conclude that you love living in the past


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Considering your avatar, one could conclude that you love living in the past


She sees dead people.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Why don't they put it to a referendum for the people to decide. Or give everyone the option of nay or yea as it is such a personal thing. Why should the government have so much authority over our bodies and our health? Shouldn't healthcare be between the patient and her/his physician?



lovethelake said:


> Petition to stop Obamacare.
> 
> http://www.teapartypatriots.org/sign-the-petition-to-stop-funding-for-obamacare/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Considering your avatar, one could conclude that you love living in the past


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Why don't they put it to a referendum for the people to decide. Or give everyone the option of nay or yea as it is such a personal thing. Why should the government have so much authority over our bodies and our health? Shouldn't healthcare be between the patient and her/his physician?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Considering your avatar, one could conclude that you love living in the past


lovethalke
we love style, class and intelligence. None of these ever go out of fashion.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> we love style, class and intelligence. None of these ever go out of fashion.


You mean like this?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

L O L !



knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean like this?


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you talking about a patient's right to choose?



RUKnitting said:


> Why don't they put it to a referendum for the people to decide. Or give everyone the option of nay or yea as it is such a personal thing. Why should the government have so much authority over our bodies and our health? Shouldn't healthcare be between the patient and her/his physician?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean like this?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I am not advocating violating the law.............
> 
> But it would seem to me that the younger and therefore indestructible 20 somethings will not get the insurance, because they can get it when they get sick. So why spend the money? So if the healthy aren't going to purchase health insurance who are going to pay for the children and the elderly?


There are also the 20 somethings that are still on their parents' insurance. I bet Obama is sorry he let that happen as it is having a negative impact on his bill. Obama should just let the individuals off the hook, just like he did for businesses. Get the law into shape and then have it go into effect. Make necessary changes during that time as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Why don't they put it to a referendum for the people to decide. Or give everyone the option of nay or yea as it is such a personal thing. Why should the government have so much authority over our bodies and our health? Shouldn't healthcare be between the patient and her/his physician?


Congress didn't care what the people wanted when they voted on the bill, why would they care now? Yes, healthcare should be between the patient and physician, but that isn't what the bill is about. It is about control and the government wants that control.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Congress didn't care what the people wanted when they voted on the bill, why would they care now? Yes, healthcare should be between the patient and physician, but that isn't what the bill is about. It is about control and the government wants that control.


It is terrible. Just terrible.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I see you ignoring the good points of the bill. Why not work on the things you don't like instead of wasting time (forty some tries and they knew they never had the votes) trying to repeal the entire bill?



Lukelucy said:


> It is terrible. Just terrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

damemary said:


> I see you ignoring the good points of the bill. Why not work on the things you don't like instead of wasting time (forty some tries and they knew they never had the votes) trying to repeal the entire bill?


I do not see any good points. Sorry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Blinders fixed. Full speed ahead. Sorry.



Lukelucy said:


> I do not see any good points. Sorry.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Blinders fixed. Full speed ahead. Sorry.


Wow dame now thinks she is St Michael. She has a sword, her blinders are fixed on us, going full speed ahead. I think she is threatening to kill us


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

No, LTL, death threats are your game.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean like this?


KPG
my monkey is worth much more than your friends new Sink. By the way her Sink is very nice but she way overpaid for it. She deserves a refund.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Wow dame now thinks she is St Michael. She has a sword, her blinders are fixed on us, going full speed ahead. I think she is threatening to kill us


lovethelake
say what? You are the one sending death threats. Thought I forgot by now? Fat chance, that won't happen.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> say what? You are the one sending death threats. Thought I forgot by now? Fat chance, that won't happen.


Huck, didn't you just love Nancy Pelosi retelling what her priest said about Chino's? They "pray" on Sunday and "prey" the other 6 days of the week? Prey on the poor and disabled. Outside of 2 people, that pretty much described the ladies here on the right.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> say what? You are the one sending death threats. Thought I forgot by now? Fat chance, that won't happen.


No, not if LTL and Cherf have anything to do with it. I've noticed them tossing various innuendos and hints into their posts recently--anything to remind folks what they are capable of, and to satisfy their need to remain in the spotlight. They are shameless.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, not if LTL and Cherf have anything to do with it. I've noticed them tossing various innuendos and hints into their posts recently--anything to remind folks what they are capable of, and to satisfy their need to remain in the spotlight. They are shameless.


Disgusting is the term I would have chosen, Susan. Aside from them, most people aren't fools. They will see them for what they really are. I saw in their "garden" thread, somebody exposed them already. I did go to Rav just to see if the poster was lying and discovered that what the poster said was true.
Trying to look good in a new thread when you have been nothing but ugly in another is like putting perfume on a pig. It will always be a pig no matter what scent it is wearing.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Disgusting is the term I would have chosen, Susan. Aside from them, most people aren't fools. They will see them for what they really are. I saw in their "garden" thread, somebody exposed them already.


Yes, I noticed that too--a lovely green oasis built directly over a stinking manure pit. They ran out of clothespins pretty quickly, though--seems a lot of folks were reduced to squeezing their noses firmly between thumb and forefinger as they ran for the exit.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, didn't you just love Nancy Pelosi retelling what her priest said about Chino's? They "pray" on Sunday and "prey" the other 6 days of the week? Prey on the poor and disabled. Outside of 2 people, that pretty much described the ladies here on the right.


Bratty Patty
now that would be a Priest I could follow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

@ Susan --And very smart to do so at that!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Disgusting is the term I would have chosen, Susan. Aside from them, most people aren't fools. They will see them for what they really are. I saw in their "garden" thread, somebody exposed them already. I did go to Rav just to see if the poster was lying and discovered that what the poster said was true.
> Trying to look good in a new thread when you have been nothing but ugly in another is like putting perfume on a pig. It will always be a pig no matter what scent it is wearing.


Brtty Patty
love the "Perfume on a Pig". Some of these folks here have a tremendous desire to expose their worst side to the world. Need for attention at any price.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I noticed that too--a lovely green oasis built directly over a stinking manure pit. They ran out of clothespins pretty quickly, though--seems a lot of folks were reduced to squeezing their noses firmly between thumb and forefinger as they ran for the exit.


susanmos2000
perhaps we are too citified not to be able to endure such country aroma. I love the outback and its usually dear People but some of these folks here are destroying the lovely landscape with their presence there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> hunger kills tens of thousands of children every day and you show no compassion for such suffering. Be proud of yourself.


I have not heard of one child dying of starving. Can you post one of them for me?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> perhaps we are too citified not to be able to endure such country aroma. I love the outback and its usually dear People but some of these folks here are destroying the lovely landscape with their presence there.


So true, Huck--on closer inspection the Garden of Friendship bears more than a passing resemblance to a real-life Animal Farm. Heehee--it's perfectly obvious which two are playing the roles of Comrade Napoleon, leader, and Squealer, master (mistress, really) of propaganda. Too bad for the sheep, though--those two are going to shear the wool right off their backs.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I do not see any good points. Sorry.


Don't you think it's a good thing that people who have not had health insurance can get it?? Remember, those of us who already have insurance don't have to have Obamacare.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have not heard of one child dying of starving. Can you post one of them for me?


While I can't give a story of a specific child who has died of hunger, there are plenty of them in the US who are literally starving.
Children living in poverty don't always get nutritious food, which contributes to abnormal development in all sorts of areas. The future is dim for these children. It's the same old story---we all give what we can and work in programs through our churches or other organizations, but in the end, it just isn't enough.

Child Hunger Facts 
CHILD HUNGER FACTS

Good nutrition, particularly in the first three years of life, is important in establishing a good foundation that has implications for a childs future physical and mental health, academic achievement, and economic productivity. Unfortunately, food insecurity is an obstacle that threatens that critical foundation. According to the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA), 16.7 million children under 18 in the United States live in households where they are unable to consistently access enough nutritious food necessary for a healthy life._ Although food insecurity is harmful to any individual, it can be particularly devastating among children due to their increased vulnerability and the potential for long-term consequences.

We address child hunger through two national programs:
Kids Cafe 
Back Pack Program

Food Insecurity

16.7 million children lived in food insecure households in 2011.[ii]
20% or more of the child population in 37 states and D.C. lived in food insecure households in 2011, according to the most recent data available. New Mexico (30.6%) and the District of Columbia (30.0%) had the highest rates of children in households without consistent access to food.[iii]
In 2011, the top five states with the highest rate of food insecure children under 18 are New Mexico, the District of Columbia, Arizona, Oregon, and Georgia.[iv]
In 2011, the top five states with the lowest rate of food insecure children under 18 are North Dakota, New Hampshire, Massachusetts, Virginia, and Minnesota.[v]
Emergency Food Assistance

Nearly 14 million children are estimated to be served by Feeding America, over 3 million of which are ages 5 and under.[vi]
Proper nutrition is vital to the growth and development of children. 62 percent of client households with children under the age of 18 reported participating in the National School Lunch Program, but only 14 percent reported having a child participate in a summer feeding program that provides free food when school is out.[vii]
54 percent of client households with children under the age of 3 participated in the Special Supplemental Nutrition Program for Women, Infants, and Children (WIC).[viii]
32 percent of pantries, 42 percent of kitchens, and 18 percent of shelters in the Feeding America network reported "many more children in the summer" being served by their programs.[ix]
Poverty

In 2011, 16.1 million or approximately 22 percent of children in the U.S. lived in poverty. [x]
Participation in Federal Nutrition Programs

In fiscal year 2011, 47 percent of all SNAP household contained children.[xi]
During the 2011 federal fiscal year, more than 31 million low-income children received free or reduced-price meals through the National School Lunch Program.[xii] Unfortunately, just 2.3 million children participated in the Summer Food Service Program that same year.[xiii]_


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Business must be off elsewhere.



susanmos2000 said:


> No, not if LTL and Cherf have anything to do with it. I've noticed them tossing various innuendos and hints into their posts recently--anything to remind folks what they are capable of, and to satisfy their need to remain in the spotlight. They are shameless.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have not heard of one child dying of starving. Can you post one of them for me?


Wouldn't it disturb you to look? Poor and uncertain nutrition takes a toll on many children's lives and the GOP is looking for ways to cut back on Food Stamps.

If you have a caring soul, look it up. I'm not going to bother trying to convince you. But you've convinced me that you cannot be the Christian you claim to be. It's not about bible quotes. It's about caring for your fellow man.

:hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are very kind to attempt to spoon feed information to those who don't want to know. Curses.



alcameron said:


> While I can't give a story of a specific child who has died of hunger, there are plenty of them in the US who are literally starving.
> Children living in poverty don't always get nutritious food, which contributes to abnormal development in all sorts of areas. The future is dim for these children. It's the same old story---we all give what we can and work in programs through our churches or other organizations, but in the end, it just isn't enough.
> 
> Child Hunger Facts
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Wouldn't it disturb you to look? Poor and uncertain nutrition takes a toll on many children's lives and the GOP is looking for ways to cut back on Food Stamps.
> 
> If you have a caring soul, look it up. I'm not going to bother trying to convince you. But you've convinced me that you cannot be the Christian you claim to be. It's not about bible quotes. It's about caring for your fellow man.
> 
> :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


I don't know what you are talking about? I have not tried to convince you of anything one way or the other. How do you know how I feel about my fellowman? Anyone that knows me , my kids or my husband know we care about our fellow man. Have raised many child without a home. So you don't know what you are talking about. I have not tried to convince you that I am anykind of Christian. Maybe you need to get the beam out of you eye before you try to take the splinter out of mine. Bless your heart. Jesus Saves. John 3 :36The Father loves the Son and has given all things into his hand. 36 Whoever believes in the Son has eternal life; whoever does not obey the Son shall not see life, but the wrath of God remains on him.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

There is a great, big disconnect between believing that because you give X amount of money to the food drive at church or work at a soup kitchen once a week everything is OK. The poor are getting fed, and you're doing your part. This is so myopic. What the churches, non-profits, and beneficent people can do is not enough for the size of the problem of poverty in this country. And that's why we have to have government programs. And that's why people who have a strong sense of morality (and people who claim to be religious) need to support the government programs that are set up to help those less fortunate.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> While I can't give a story of a specific child who has died of hunger, there are plenty of them in the US who are literally starving.
> Children living in poverty don't always get nutritious food, which contributes to abnormal development in all sorts of areas. The future is dim for these children. It's the same old story---we all give what we can and work in programs through our churches or other organizations, but in the end, it just isn't enough.
> 
> Child Hunger Facts
> ...


_

alcameron

thank you for posting this. Many folks here never seem to read information of this kind elsewhere. We work at two Church food pantries and it is alarming how the numbers of needy grow and all of them are working People. Their pay is poor, cost of living increases and their pay never does. God forbid that a family member gets ill then panic sets in and that in a Country like ours where every year Millionaires turn into Billionaires._


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know what you are talking about? I have not tried to convince you of anything one way or the other. How do you know how I feel about my fellowman? Anyone that knows me , my kids or my husband know we care about our fellow man. Have raised many child without a home. So you don't know what you are talking about. I have not tried to convince you that I am anykind of Christian. Maybe you need to get the beam out of you eye before you try to take the splinter out of mine. Bless your heart. Jesus Saves. John 3 :36The Father loves the Son and has given all things into his hand. 36 Whoever believes in the Son has eternal life; whoever does not obey the Son shall not see life, but the wrath of God remains on him.


Bumpkins, I remember when you told me that you took some children without a home into yours. That was very selfless and giving of you. I have no doubt whatsoever what a caring and charitable woman you are. And I know how strong your faith is. We all try to do our best to help those less fortunate than us, but these days there are just too many out there that charity alone can handle.
I work every other Friday night at a soup kitchen set up in a neighborhood church basement. The other Fridays that I am not there I am home washing and ironing clothes that I buy at garage sales for these men women and children. I have just started to sew bears for the toddlers. 
If I wasn't volunteering, I wouldn't know how bad it really is out there for some. I am one woman and can only do so much. The Churches are hit hard for donations and it is getting hard for them to provide the funds that are needed in their 'parrish" alone. 
I would like to say I am proud of a government that does help it's poor. I know that there are charletains out there that milk the system, but that is small potatoes compared to those who do desperately need help.
What's even more heartbreaking is that a good sum of these people are Veterans. How can we leave a man or woman who fought for our safety out on the street and cold and hungry? Some have mental illnesses and need help. The food shelves here are struggling to keep the shelves full. Dh and I do a big grocery run for the food shelf once a month at Sam's so they can divide the bulk and multi-pack foods up.
I am rambling here,. I know you have a good and very big heart. And I know that you also give to charity to help solve the problem. But we need more for the number is growing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> There is a great, big disconnect between believing that because you give X amount of money to the food drive at church or work at a soup kitchen once a week everything is OK. The poor are getting fed, and you're doing your part. This is so myopic. What the churches, non-profits, and beneficent people can do is not enough for the size of the problem of poverty in this country. And that's why we have to have government programs. And that's why people who have a strong sense of morality (and people who claim to be religious) need to support the government programs that are set up to help those less fortunate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Twisted.



joeysomma said:


> Yes it is good there are so many programs to feed children. Then I wonder why they say so many children are still hungry and do not have nutritious food. I wonder where the parents are. Should the parents bare some responsibility for seeing their children are eating? It seems there are enough programs but do the parents really know how to use the current programs? Maybe the best thing would be to educate the parents in how to choose nutritious food for their children.
> 
> Ultimately, the parent is responsible for their child's health. The state can have all of these programs but if the parent chooses to not use them the child will still suffer.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Twisted.


If the parents could afford to feed them, joey, I am sure they would. Some have only part time jobs that barely keep a roof over their heads and pay the electric. A lot of these families rely on the local food shelves and food stamps to eat. Most parents would give up their meal for their child, but eventually, the parents have to eat too.
Nutrition is key for healthy kids and it helps them perform better at anything they do. I doubt any parent would not purposely feed their children.

Sorry dame, I meant to quote Joey.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes it is good there are so many programs to feed children. Then I wonder why they say so many children are still hungry and do not have nutritious food. I wonder where the parents are. Should the parents bare some responsibility for seeing their children are eating? It seems there are enough programs but do the parents really know how to use the current programs? Maybe the best thing would be to educate the parents in how to choose nutritious food for their children.
> 
> Ultimately, the parent is responsible for their child's health. The state can have all of these programs but if the parent chooses to not use them the child will still suffer.


Yes, parents are supposed to be responsible for their child's health. We all know it. Many parents are ill equipped to give their children proper nourishment, clothing, nurturing, shelter, etc. Many parents who do feed their kids, don't know what nutrition is.
Michelle Obama has been working to try to improve the diet and nutrition and exercise of children in this country. It's time for people like Glenn Beck and his followers to stop making fun of every move she makes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> There is a great, big disconnect between believing that because you give X amount of money to the food drive at church or work at a soup kitchen once a week everything is OK. The poor are getting fed, and you're doing your part. This is so myopic. What the churches, non-profits, and beneficent people can do is not enough for the size of the problem of poverty in this country. And that's why we have to have government programs. And that's why people who have a strong sense of morality (and people who claim to be religious) need to support the government programs that are set up to help those less fortunate.


I totally agree, Al. The numbers are growing steadily of those who need help.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Yes, parents are supposed to be responsible for their child's health. We all know it. Many parents are ill equipped to give their children proper nourishment, clothing, nurturing, shelter, etc. Many parents who do feed their kids, don't know what nutrition is.
> Michelle Obama has been working to try to improve the diet and nutrition and exercise of children in this country. It's time for people like Glenn Beck and his followers to stop making fun of every move she makes.


I like her agenda. She is not only teaching the kids how to eat nutritious foods, but to get up and excercise too.This will have a good effect on stopping childhood diabetes.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Her school lunch program agenda is a joke. The schools are tossing out more food now than before because the kids don't like what is mandated. Talk about kids starving, try telling an offensive lineman that 800 calories is more than enough food for lunch. Mandating what kids should eat will not make them eat.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Her school lunch program agenda is a joke. The schools are tossing out more food now than before because the kids don't like what is mandated. Talk about kids starving, try telling an offensive lineman that 800 calories is more than enough food for lunch. Mandating what kids should eat will not make them eat.


Make some suggestions, off2knit, and try to stop making a mockery of everything Mrs. Obama tries.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes it is good there are so many programs to feed children. Then I wonder why they say so many children are still hungry and do not have nutritious food. I wonder where the parents are. Should the parents bare some responsibility for seeing their children are eating? It seems there are enough programs but do the parents really know how to use the current programs? Maybe the best thing would be to educate the parents in how to choose nutritious food for their children.
> 
> Ultimately, the parent is responsible for their child's health. The state can have all of these programs but if the parent chooses to not use them the child will still suffer.


Just heard this on local news last Wednesday. The ladies in Little Rock are going to go to the kids houses to take food and sit and wait until they see them eat. Next will they have to open their mouth and tell them to chew?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just heard this on local news last Wednesday. The ladies in Little Rock are going to go to the kids houses to take food and sit and wait until they see them eat. Next will they have to open their mouth and tell them to chew?


I get your sarcasm, but I think it's not a bad idea. How else do you know who's eating the food?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Make some suggestions, off2knit, and try to stop making a mockery of everything Mrs. Obama tries.


Follow her own ideas and stop thrusting them on others.

I would suggest seeing a therapist about you delusions about other people's identities. I think they have meds to help


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Follow her own ideas and stop thrusting them on others.
> 
> I would suggest seeing a therapist about you delusions about other people's identities. I think they have meds to help


Tell me, folks, is this the the same person who posts in the "friendship garden" but doesn't mind spreading the fertilizer around?

P.S. I was addressing your alter ego.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Her school lunch program agenda is a joke. The schools are tossing out more food now than before because the kids don't like what is mandated. Talk about kids starving, try telling an offensive lineman that 800 calories is more than enough food for lunch. Mandating what kids should eat will not make them eat.


Left to right: Princess Letizia of Spain, French First Lady Carla Bruni, and our own First Lady Michelle Obama.

Who would you want telling you what is proper to eat?

I think I'll stick with the European ladies for my fashion advice as well.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Tell me, folks, is this the the same person who posts in the "friendship garden" but doesn't mind spreading the fertilizer around?
> 
> P.S. I was addressing your alter ego.


Yes I do. But it appears Michelle is the one spreading.

Oh and, I have a healthy ego, and do not need to have an alter ego like you do. Now you really need to see that therapist, you might be developing multiple personalities too


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yes I do. But it appears Michelle is the one spreading.
> 
> Oh and, I have a healthy ego, and do not need to have an alter ego like you do. Now you really need to see that therapist, you might be developing multiple personalities too


You're too funny! No need for engaging a therapist! 
It's time for you to practice all those things you're supposed to be learning at church and in the friendship garden. Or are you one of those Easter and Christmas Catholics?
You appear to be suffering from a split personality. You have one "voice" for the friendship garden and another for the rest of your posts. 
This one sounds like an excellent therapy candidate!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Left to right: Princess Letizia of Spain, French First Lady Carla Bruni, and our own First Lady Michelle Obama.
> 
> Who would you want telling you what is proper to eat?
> 
> I think I'll stick with the European ladies for my fashion advice as well.


It's really too bad this person can't put her sugary language on for all her posts. To mock people because of their taste in clothes or their body shape should be beneath an adult, but I guess she still can't control her behavior. 
Is she still in her teens?
Where is her love of God? 
God should be within all of us, but I'm not sure he resides in your temple. There is no room when the temple is filled with hatred.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Follow her own ideas and stop thrusting them on others.
> 
> I would suggest seeing a therapist about you delusions about other people's identities. I think they have meds to help


You missed the point.
What are your suggestions for dealing with child poverty and poor nutrition? Oh, wait. I guess you have none.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You're too funny! No need for engaging a therapist!
> It's time for you to practice all those things you're supposed to be learning at church and in the friendship garden. Or are you one of those Easter and Christmas Catholics?
> You appear to be suffering from a split personality. You have one "voice" for the friendship garden and another for the rest of your posts.
> This one sounds like an excellent therapy candidate!


True
False
ho hum
no
not
not true again
huh???? (talking to yourself again yikes)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You missed the point.
> What are your suggestions for dealing with child poverty and poor nutrition? Oh, wait. I guess you have none.


No I did not

Not spend more money, not working. War on Poverty has been as effective as Obama's Syrian's policy

For?

Yes I do


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No I did not
> 
> Not spend more money, not working. War on Poverty has been as effective as Obama's Syrian's policy
> 
> ...


So let's hear your solution for children living in poverty getting nutritious meals..


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Left to right: Princess Letizia of Spain, French First Lady Carla Bruni, and our own First Lady Michelle Obama.
> 
> Who would you want telling you what is proper to eat?
> 
> I think I'll stick with the European ladies for my fashion advice as well.


MO is a mess.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> MO is a mess.


I'm sure all the nice ladies on KP have perfect bodies, perfect faces, perfect hair, perfect families, and excellent taste in clothing, restaurants, men, cars, furniture, china, music, movies and everything else.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure all the nice ladies on KP have perfect bodies, perfect faces, perfect hair, perfect families, and excellent taste in clothing, restaurants, men, cars, furniture, china, music, movies and everything else.


We are not representing our country.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm sure all the nice ladies on KP have perfect bodies, perfect faces, perfect hair, perfect families, and excellent taste in clothing, restaurants, men, cars, furniture, china, music, movies and everything else.


You ASSume that all of us nice ladies want or need all of those things. You again would be wrong


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You ASSume that all of us nice ladies want or need all of those things. You again would be wrong


MO wants those nice things. She loves the good life.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are not representing our country.


She is the wife of the president. I didn't know that beauty of a candidate's wife was an important point to consider when voting. That must be what low-information voters base their votes on, right? 
How low can you people get? Good grief! There's nothing you won't stoop to.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> She is the wife of the president. I didn't know that beauty of a candidate's wife was an important point to consider when voting. That must be what low-information voters base their votes on, right?
> How low can you people get? Good grief! There's nothing you won't stoop to.


She sure likes the private airplane (that we pay for) to take her many trips. She likes the good life.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> MO wants those nice things. She loves the good life.


And how about you?
How do you know what Mrs. Obama wants?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

alcameron said:


> And how about you?
> How do you know what Mrs. Obama wants?


It's all over the place. Just read.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She sure likes the private airplane (that we pay for) to take her many trips. She likes the good life.


We don't pay anymore for the Obamas than we paid for other presidents and their families. What is this hate? Jealousy? Racism? All of the above? I don't think either Laura or Barbara Bush were raving beauties, but so what? What kind of families do you come from that you have these shallow value system?
I'm appalled.
Lukelucy and off2knit, go water and fertilize the garden.
You people are creepy. You're so obsessed with everything except the big issues this country is facing.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You ASSume that all of us nice ladies want or need all of those things. You again would be wrong


You made me laugh one more time by your childish attempt at humor. I'm sure to call you "nice" or a "lady" would make anyone puke.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What proof do you have of massive waste?



lovethelake said:


> Her school lunch program agenda is a joke. The schools are tossing out more food now than before because the kids don't like what is mandated. Talk about kids starving, try telling an offensive lineman that 800 calories is more than enough food for lunch. Mandating what kids should eat will not make them eat.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some mocked me when I said the parent has to take responsibility to see that their child has nutritious food.
> 
> Some one on another thread posted links to the poverty levels and SNAP program. Then if you consider the free school lunch programs and the back pack program. There is no excuse for the child to not have enough food.
> 
> ...


All of these things are in place because the parents are not always equipped to be good parents. There may well be something wrong with the parent. Do you deny that the republican House wants to cut food stamps and other social programs?
I thank you for your civility.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This charity may well be well-intended, but it is intrusive.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Just heard this on local news last Wednesday. The ladies in Little Rock are going to go to the kids houses to take food and sit and wait until they see them eat. Next will they have to open their mouth and tell them to chew?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep your hatred to yourself. MYOB.



lovethelake said:


> Follow her own ideas and stop thrusting them on others.
> 
> I would suggest seeing a therapist about you delusions about other people's identities. I think they have meds to help


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> She is the wife of the president. I didn't know that beauty of a candidate's wife was an important point to consider when voting. That must be what low-information voters base their votes on, right?
> How low can you people get? Good grief! There's nothing you won't stoop to.


Cannot you understand the point? Michelle is telling others and mandating how children should eat and exercise, yet the pictures are evidence of someone who does not heed readily to her own advice. Children and women look to the first lady as a mentor for all things including those Michelle took on as her platform: food and fashion. Now look at the photos again with Michelle's platform in mind.

The point is everyone is responsible for their own actions (adults only), and Michelle has no business telling others anything and most importantly how to eat well and dress well. She is responsible only for herself and her children. Her children and her appear to eat well, you can decide, but also decide if Michelle makes wise choices for her children's fashion and her own.

Furthermore, Michelle's school lunch program of meals, which was being discussed on this , failed miserably.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cannot you understand the point? Michelle is telling others and mandating how children should eat and exercise, yet the pictures are evidence of someone who does not heed readily to her own advice. Children and women look to the first lady as a mentor for all things including those Michelle took on as her platform: food and fashion. Now look at the photos again with Michelle's platform in mind.
> 
> The point is everyone is responsible for their own actions (adults only), and Michelle has no business telling others anything and most importantly how to eat well and dress well. She is responsible only for herself and her children.
> 
> Furthermore, Michelle's school lunch program of meals, which was being discussed on this , failed miserably.


Baloney!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She doesn't care about children living without meals (much less nutritious ones.) She's just trying to show off. She loves to hear her own voice. I'm going to try to ignore all she says.



alcameron said:


> So let's hear your solution for children living in poverty getting nutritious meals..


----------



## canNOT_be_SERious (Sep 23, 2013)

:roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So is the GOP.

I think Michelle Obama is a beautiful, intelligent woman. If you don't, perhaps you'd be willing to have the paparazzi snap some rear photos of you and post them.



Lukelucy said:


> MO is a mess.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I beg to differ.



Lukelucy said:


> We are not representing our country.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Keep your hatred to yourself. MYOB.


Bless you. You seem so angry, tsk tsk will give you more wrinkles


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Fine if that hypothetical exercise is 'proof' for you. Are all those programs operating in every city, town, and village? Are they able to keep up with the burgeoning demand?



joeysomma said:


> Some mocked me when I said the parent has to take responsibility to see that their child has nutritious food.
> 
> Some one on another thread posted links to the poverty levels and SNAP program. Then if you consider the free school lunch programs and the back pack program. There is no excuse for the child to not have enough food.
> 
> ...


----------



## canNOT_be_SERious (Sep 23, 2013)

Question: How does one survive a rape?

Answer: First one must be raped.

Stupid hysterical reaction: She just threatened me...!!

Really people? How stupid are you anyway?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You'd be half-right, as usual.



lovethelake said:


> You ASSume that all of us nice ladies want or need all of those things. You again would be wrong


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And how do you know that? Or do you just assume?



Lukelucy said:


> MO wants those nice things. She loves the good life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> We don't pay anymore for the Obamas than we paid for other presidents and their families. What is this hate? Jealousy? Racism? All of the above? I don't think either Laura or Barbara Bush were raving beauties, but so what? What kind of families do you come from that you have these shallow value system?
> I'm appalled.
> Lukelucy and off2knit, go water and fertilize the garden.
> You people are creepy. You're so obsessed with everything except the big issues this country is facing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bless you.



lovethelake said:


> Bless you. You seem so angry, tsk tsk will give you more wrinkles


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> This charity may well be well-intended, but it is intrusive.


I think so too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We are not representing our country.


Thank goodness!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some mocked me when I said the parent has to take responsibility to see that their child has nutritious food.
> 
> Some one on another thread posted links to the poverty levels and SNAP program. Then if you consider the free school lunch programs and the back pack program. There is no excuse for the child to not have enough food.
> 
> ...


Ridiculous. My son's school offers a free lunch to those who qualify, and nothing else--and that's only for the approximately 180 days that school is in session each year.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ridiculous. My son's school offers a free lunch to those who qualify, and nothing else--and that's only for the approximately 180 days that school is in session each year.


I'm familiar with elementary schools that provide breakfast and lunch for students from low-income families.i don't know what qualifies a school or a student.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm familiar with elementary schools that provide breakfast and lunch for students from low-income families.i don't know what qualifies a school or a student.


I think it's based on income--but frankly it's hard to imagine how any school can find the time to serve breakfast. My son's school starts at 8:00--they'd have to open their doors at least a half hour before that to get a morning meal in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I think it's based on income--but frankly it's hard to imagine how any school can find the time to serve breakfast. My son's school starts at 8:00--they'd have to open their doors at least a half hour before that to get a morning meal in.


http://www.fns.usda.gov/cnd/governance/notices/iegs/iegs.htm My daughter works for the school so I guess she know what is going on. Yes they have to be at school early to serve breakfast. Maybe your state is the one starving children. Mine state is not and we are a red state. :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.fns.usda.gov/cnd/governance/notices/iegs/iegs.htm My daughter works for the school so I guess she know what is going on. Yes they have to be at school early to serve breakfast. Maybe your state is the one starving children. Mine state is not and we are a red state. :-D


The true question is why are more children hungry since Obama has been in office?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.fns.usda.gov/cnd/governance/notices/iegs/iegs.htm My daughter works for the school so I guess she know what is going on. Yes they have to be at school early to serve breakfast. Maybe your state is the one starving children. Mine state is not and we are a red state. :-D


Hmm, what about breakfasts and lunches for the approximately 180 days that school is not in session?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.fns.usda.gov/cnd/governance/notices/iegs/iegs.htm My daughter works for the school so I guess she know what is going on. Yes they have to be at school early to serve breakfast. Maybe your state is the one starving children. Mine state is not and we are a red state. :-D


It doesn't matter what "color" your state is if it's based on income. Are you telling us there are more poor people in your state or what? If the House has its way, those kinds of programs will be slashed.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The true question is why are more children hungry since Obama has been in office?


I guess because the idiotic Congress, who makes the laws in case you didn't know it, has cut cut cut budgets. Thats all they know how to do. Or did you think that was the president making the laws?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.fns.usda.gov/sfsp/summer-food-service-program-sfsp


susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm, what about breakfasts and lunches for the approximately 180 days that school is not in session?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It doesn't matter what "color" your state is if it's based on income. Are you telling us there are more poor people in your state or what? If the House has its way, those kinds of programs will be slashed.


Andrea I am not going to argue with you. Just posting the truth to susan.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.fns.usda.gov/sfsp/summer-food-service-program-sfsp


Yes, I'm sure it's a snap for working parents (and if they receive food assistance in California, they're working) to find the time to schlep their kids to the distribution centers and back twice a day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I'm sure it's a snap for working parents (and if they receive food assistance in California, they're working) to find the time to schlep their kids to the distribution centers and back twice a day.


Don't know . I have always fed my own kids and grandkids.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Andrea I am not going to argue with you. Just posting the truth to susan.


No need to argue. There are programs in place that give some meals to some low-income kids. I think you'd agree that these programs should continue because they're serving a need.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

When my kids were in school, they did serve breakfast. School started at 8:50 . Breakfast was served at 7:00.
The meal was not free unless low income qualified. But it did help parents who had to be at work before the bus picked up their kids. They still have the program.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The true question is why are more children hungry since Obama has been in office?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Things are worse since BO in many areas.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes and many schools have discontinued the program and it's recipes for disaster after so much waste took place. Beautiful example of government having a novice design useless and untested programs. And like other government programs it has no validity to suggest that it will have a meaningful or worthwhile outcome.



lovethelake said:


> Her school lunch program agenda is a joke. The schools are tossing out more food now than before because the kids don't like what is mandated. Talk about kids starving, try telling an offensive lineman that 800 calories is more than enough food for lunch. Mandating what kids should eat will not make them eat.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes I did hear that. but I did not hear that households with children were included. Rather it was to tighten up the rules for getting them. Like a time limit for receiving SNAP. If they are able to work, to work 20 hrs week (maybe community service) or learn new job skills. and to change rules so if someone won the lottery they could no longer receive SNAP.
> 
> These make sense. one example of waste was the "surfer dude," who spent his time surfing and was receiving SNAP.


I don't know much about it, but in California recipients of certain assistance programs are required to work to be eligible for the aid. I think that's a good thing. I would do a little research, but I'm exhausted tonight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cannot you understand the point? Michelle is telling others and mandating how children should eat and exercise, yet the pictures are evidence of someone who does not heed readily to her own advice. Children and women look to the first lady as a mentor for all things including those Michelle took on as her platform: food and fashion. Now look at the photos again with Michelle's platform in mind.
> 
> The point is everyone is responsible for their own actions (adults only), and Michelle has no business telling others anything and most importantly how to eat well and dress well. She is responsible only for herself and her children. Her children and her appear to eat well, you can decide, but also decide if Michelle makes wise choices for her children's fashion and her own.
> 
> Furthermore, Michelle's school lunch program of meals, which was being discussed on this , failed miserably.


KPG
your non-compassion for those is need stinks to high Heaven.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Clinton's administration put a job requirement in place to receive welfare. Obama lifted it with one of his executive orders. The cost of all welfare programs have gone wild since then.


joeysomma
should not changes take place when jobs are at a minimum? What in the Hell is wrong you you folks that you hate those wo are in need of a hand-up so much? I put up with a cheater any day to protect those who need protection. Hope you never need assistance of any kind ever.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> She doesn't care about children living without meals (much less nutritious ones.) She's just trying to show off. She loves to hear her own voice. I'm going to try to ignore all she says.


damemary
Neither compassion nor Math are subjects familiar to KPG and others. School is not in session 7 days a week. What do the poor Kids eat on days off? How much hunger are they to suffer while on vacation? Oh those wonderful Christian people we encounter here. Makes one want to gag when they quote the Bible, doesn't it. They are proving over and over again that their Christianity claiming is a front for the Devil.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huck, if the tables were turned, these would be the first people in line with their hands out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> your non-compassion for those is need stinks to high Heaven.


I didn't know Michelle Obama and her children are in need. How much do you send from your family each month to supply her needs?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed. I have heard you are a good person and now I believe it.



Country Bumpkins said:


> I think so too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If the sun didn't rise in the morning, would that be President Obama's fault?

I assure you, if President Obama could make hunger go away unilaterally, he'd do it in a heartbeat.



lovethelake said:


> The true question is why are more children hungry since Obama has been in office?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you ever hear that the country has struggled through the worst recession since the Great Depression?



Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Things are worse since BO in many areas.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't know much about it, but in California recipients of certain assistance programs are required to work to be eligible for the aid. I think that's a good thing. I would do a little research, but I'm exhausted tonight.


Just search 'surfer dude and food stamps' too many links to post here. This is why when people use food stamps in this manner people's blood tends to boil. It is hard to support a program that allows this to happen. I admit that that he is the exception, I know that to be the truth. But until that program reigns itself in and gets the 'surfer dudes' off the money train, resentments will continue which hurts the truly needy.

http://www.ijreview.com/2013/08/72344-obamas-food-stamp-program-ca-surfer-buys-sushi-lobster-avoids-work/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/19/food-stamp-work-requirements_n_3949716.html

http://www.humanevents.com/2013/08/12/surfing-on-the-food-stamp-wave/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I understand this. I really do. But concentrating on this exception causes you to lose sight of the majority.

Children affected by lack of food provided by their parents. This puts them on a poor path for school and achievement later.

The elderly living on Social Security, or worse, without Social Security.

The mentally challenged and the disabled. There are many we don't know about.

For them, I can look past the surfer dudes.



lovethelake said:


> Just search 'surfer dude and food stamps' too many links to post here. This is why when people use food stamps in this manner people's blood tends to boil. It is hard to support a program that allows this to happen. I admit that that he is the exception, I know that to be the truth. But until that program reigns itself in and gets the 'surfer dudes' off the money train, resentments will continue which hurts the truly needy.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2013/08/72344-obamas-food-stamp-program-ca-surfer-buys-sushi-lobster-avoids-work/
> 
> ...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> If the sun didn't rise in the morning, would that be President Obama's fault?
> 
> I assure you, if President Obama could make hunger go away unilaterally, he'd do it in a heartbeat.


And I assure you that any president would do the same thing, pretty arrogant to think only Obama would do it

But what has he done to stop it? Under his administration more children are hungry now than when he took office. It has been 5 years, he owns this tragedy


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Clinton's administration put a job requirement in place to receive welfare. Obama lifted it with one of his executive orders. The cost of all welfare programs have gone wild since then.


Obama goes on and on destroying our country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama goes on and on destroying our country.


Lukelucy
and you are going on and on and on with nonsense.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Huck, if the tables were turned, these would be the first people in line with their hands out.


Bratty Patty
they would scream for help not just ask.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> they would scream for help not just ask.


Help is one thing expecting is another.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> And I assure you that any president would do the same thing, pretty arrogant to think only Obama would do it
> 
> But what has he done to stop it? Under his administration more children are hungry now than when he took office. It has been 5 years, he owns this tragedy


Do you still not understand that Congress makes the laws? Do you still not understand that repubs and Tea Partiers are slashing programs and holding the government hostage? Maybe you need to understand how the government works.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I truly hope someone sees the light. The clock is ticking.



alcameron said:


> Do you still not understand that Congress makes the laws? Do you still not understand that repubs and Tea Partiers are slashing programs and holding the government hostage? Maybe you need to understand how the government works.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

This is how the Tea Party says thank you to our men and women who served and are serving this country and to their families who wait for them back home.

VoteVets.org

Last week, House Republicans including John Boehner, Rand Paul, Eric Cantor passed a Farm Bill that would kick 170,000 veterans off food assistance. 
Faced with a looming, losing debt ceiling fight, Tea Party Republicans have turned to veterans and the poor as a sacrifice designed to appease their austerity-starved base. 
We've been fighting this battle for a few months, but the stakes are higher than ever this week. 
It's critical that your Senator opposes any legislation that cuts food assistance for veterans and military family members.

http://action.votevets.org/food-assistance

It gets worse...

A Department of Agriculture study last year found that over 5,000 active duty service members receive food assistance. And, in the same year of the study, over $100,000 in food aid was used on military bases. 
Hundreds of veterans have also told us they're currently receiving assistance. We're got to fight for them on this issue. 
Please stand up for them in that effort.

All the best,

Jon Soltz 
@JonSoltz 
Iraq War Veteran and Chairman 
VoteVets.org

The House approved legislation Thursday that would cut $39 billion in funds over the next decade for food stamp programs.
Members approved H.R. 3102, the Nutrition Reform and Work Opportunity Act, in a close 217-210 vote. No Democrats voted for the bill, and 15 Republicans voted against GOP leaders.
The bill would authorize food stamp programs for three years.
The legislation, part of which was developed by Majority Leader Eric Cantor (R-Va.), passed in the face of fierce opposition from House Democrats, a White House veto threat and warnings that it is already dead on arrival in the Democratic Senate. 
Several Democrats warned today that cutting $39 billion from the program, formally known as the Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP), is a cruel step that would only hurt people in need.
The nonpartisan Congressional Budget Office estimated that up to 3.8 million people would lose food stamp benefits next year.
The vote was expected to be close, as a few Republicans had said they were undecided on how to vote. Just a day earlier, House Appropriations Committee Chairman Hal Rogers (R-Ky.) said he was looking at it, and two others said they were similarly undecided. 
Rogers waited until the nearly last minute before voting for the measure.
Most of the Republican defections came from the Northeast, including most of the New York GOP delegation.

"I have a lot of families that are struggling. This is a tough economy, and I didn't think it was the right time to be going that deep," said Rep. Pat Meehan (R-Pa.) of his no vote.
Rep. Michael Grimm (R-N.Y.) cited victims of Hurricane Sandy in his district who needed food stamps.

"I just felt the cuts were a little too steep, especially because right now, I have a lot of Sandy victims who have never been on assistance ever in their life," Grimm said. "And a lot of these hard-working families have lost everything, and for the first time, they're needing food stamps. So I didnt want to affect those Sandy victims."
Other Republicans voting against the bill were Reps. Shelly Moore Capito (W.Va.), Mike Fitzpatrick (Pa.), Jeff Fortenberry (Neb.), Chris Gibson (N.Y.), Richard Hanna (N.Y.), Walter Jones (N.C.), Pete King (N.Y.), Frank LoBiondo (N.J.), Gary Miller (Calif.), Chris Smith (N.J.), David Valadao (Calif.), Frank Wolf (Va.) and Don Young (Alaska).
Rep. Justin Amash (R-Mich.), who frequently opposes leadership, waited until near the end before voting yes.

"That was a tough vote, yes," Amash said. "It's got some reforms that are important. I think these issues should be handled by the states, not by the federal government. But it's good to have a method for phasing these in while we transition over to the states."

Republicans stressed that the bill is needed to stop runaway spending in the food stamp program, which has roughly doubled under the Obama administration. They also said the bill is focused on reducing payments to able-bodied adults and focusing payments on more needy populations.
There's no denying that SNAP provides important support for many Americans who are struggling, said House Agriculture Committee Chairman Frank Lucas (R-Okla.). It serves a noble purpose to help you when you hit bottom. But it's not meant to keep you at the bottom.
Democrats criticized the measure.
Cutting the investment is a full assault on the health and economic security of millions of families, said Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.). I know one thing for sure: Every person who votes for this Republican measure is voting to hurt his or her own constituents.
The legislation contains many of the reforms Republicans pushed for earlier this year as part of a larger farm bill, such as limiting automatic eligibility for food stamps. But it also includes language developed by Cantor that would eliminate the option states have of seeking a waiver from rules that require able-bodied adults to work or participate in a job training program in order to receive extended SNAP benefits.
Democratic opponents of the bill have said Republican and Democratic governors have been asking for these waivers, making them something both parties have supported. Opponents also say killing the waiver would leave people with no options for food aid in states where jobs or job training programs don't exist.
But Cantor rejected those criticisms today. There's been a lot of demagoguery around this bill, and unfortunately a lot of misinformation, he said on the floor.
Because the truth is, anyone subjected to the work requirements under this bill who are  able-bodied, under 50, will not be denied benefits if only they are willing to sign up for the opportunity for work, he said. There is no requirement that jobs exist, there are workfare programs; there are options under the bill for community service.
Speaker John Boehner (R-Ohio) said he hoped passage of the bill would allow the House and Senate to convene a conference committee to finish up a unified farm bill.
Earlier this year, GOP leaders proposed a broader farm bill that included $20 billion in cuts to the food stamp program. But many Republicans demanded deeper cuts in an effort to further trim the rapidly growing program, and the GOP was forced to pass a farm bill without language on food stamps.
But even if a conference committee were assembled, the big differences between the House and Senate bills could pose problems for bicameral effort. One question is how to find agreement between the two chambers on a total level of food stamp spending  the Senate-passed farm bill only makes a $4 billion cut to SNAP.
Another question is whether to synchronize the authorization for commodity and food stamp programs. For years, both have been authorized together under a single five-year farm bill.
The House has tried to separate the two items. Over the summer, it passed a five-year bill dealing with farm commodity programs, but the food stamp bill passed today authorizes SNAP for just three years.
House Republicans pushed for the split in order to more cleanly attack the rising costs of the food stamp program.
Senate Democrats are expected to push to unify the two elements in conference, while many House Republicans are expected to keep up pressure to put the two issues on different timelines.
Food stamps and farm policy should be considered individually and on their own merits, Rep. Marlin Stutzman (R-Ind.) said on the floor today. Stutzman lost his post as an assistant GOP whip after bucking other leaders in his push to split the bill, even though the House now appears to be following his proposal.
It's just common sense, and it's exactly why we are here, he said. 
 Russell Berman contributed

Read more: http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-action/house/323511-house-votes-to-cut-39-billion-from-foo... 
Follow us: @thehill on Twitter | TheHill on Facebook

Remember West TX
Namaste

Remember West TX
Namaste


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Do you still not understand that Congress makes the laws? Do you still not understand that repubs and Tea Partiers are slashing programs and holding the government hostage? Maybe you need to understand how the government works.


The right only sees what they want to see. They refuse to acknowledge that it is their own Tea Party that makes these decisions and not the President. Either that or they are all so ignorant of how their own government functions. They wish they lived in a theocracy ruled by pseudo Christian cult beliefs so their leader could be a dictator and do what people like Hitler and Stalin did and the racist white south could rise again and do away with all citizens as other supremacist dictators did and rid the country of all the "undersireables". Ain't that the Christain way all you God fearing church ladies and their friends want it to be. Yep, bring back them good old days where we was the boss and we told folks that looked like Obama and Michelle git outa here, N----r! Go back to where yer spos'd to be on the other side a town. Ye'r acting perty uppity boy! Yep.
Did I get it right Tea Party ladies? I think I "hit the nail right on the head" as they say up North. My apologies to any Liberals who live in the South and my condolences for your having to live among such people. We have some of that kind living in the North too. It's a cross we have to bear.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Joey, tired of all their blah blah blah.

Did you see my hand spun yarn?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Joey, tired of all their blah blah blah.
> 
> Did you see my hand spun yarn?


You could learn something from Joey. She knows how to say things without being derogatory and she tries to say something other than blah blah blah.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe that was true before Obama took office. Obama decides what laws he wants to enforce and which ones he does not. He is supposed to enforce *all *of them.
> There probably would not be a danger of shutting down the government, if Obama would enforce the entire ACA law and not give any exemptions to anyone. Also when he decided to extend the date for employers, he would have done the same for individuals too.
> Congress passed a bill to extend the deadline for both, Harry Reid would not take it up in the Senate. Obama said he would have vetoed it anyway. It would have made his extension for the employers legal. As it is, he is hurting the middle class the most. It seems many of his decisions are meant to hurt as many people as possible. I wonder when he plans to come as the superhero to make everything better.
> 
> FYI: Any bills for programs you think have been slashed by republicans will not go into effect unless Obama signs them.


Yes, I know that the President signs the laws, but how do you feel about the intent of those who are trying to slash social programs? How do you feel about the intent of those same players in not caring about shutting down the government? I guess I can't understand how truly Christian people can be so cavalier about what their actions do to people in need.
The middle class is suffering in this country, but it isn't because of anything Obama has done. Try to read a little about inequality in this country, about the widening gap between the rich and the rest of the people, about inequality of opportunity, about the disappearance of the middle class.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is how the Tea Party says thank you to our men and women who served and are serving this country and to their families who wait for them back home.
> 
> VoteVets.org
> 
> ...


Cheeky, thank you for posting these things. I pray to God that some people start reading more and more and listening to people like Ted Cruz less. He has them bamboozled.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Not to worry, Senator Cruz is going nowhere. Did you see that handy lesson he was given this AM by Harry Reid about the procedures in the Senate?



alcameron said:


> Cheeky, thank you for posting these things. I pray to God that some people start reading more and more and listening to people like Ted Cruz less. He has them bamboozled.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Why not take care of the fraud and abuse rather than hurt military families, retirees, mothers and fathers with disabilities or children with the same?



joeysomma said:


> What percent to you consider slashing? One half percent to five percent is the amount being considered. $.05 to $.50 of every $10.00 in their budget. I would not call that slashing. The amount chosen is what they have determined as fraud and abuse. I would think it is very reasonable.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You could learn something from Joey. She knows how to say things without being derogatory and she tries to say something other than blah blah blah.


And you could learn manners and stop telling people what to do.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> And you could learn manners and stop telling people what to do.


I didn't see al telling anybody what to do. You could prosper in the manners department yourself. So much hate in you!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I didn't see al telling anybody what to do. You could prosper in the manners department yourself. So much hate in you!


No hate darlin' just peaceful bliss from spinning


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Why not take care of the fraud and abuse rather than hurt military families, retirees, mothers and fathers with disabilities or children with the same?


They don't care that's why, jelun. Many of them on the right use many government programs and it's OK for them because they are "special". They decide who is deserving and who isn't. They are the biggest hypocrites I have ever seen along with there so called leaders. I didn't think it was the place for humans to judge according to Christian tradition but they are judge, jury and executioner of all of us. If I couldn't laugh I would cry. They can't see it is them and their leaders that are tearing this country apart, not the Liberals.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No hate darlin' just peaceful bliss from spinning


Yes, such bliss. You must sit and spin to quiet the devil inside you that threatens to kill people on KP and then your Christain friend Cheryl backs you up. I didn't learn in Catechism class to threaten to kill people. I guess in VA you have your own version of Catholicism and it certainly isn't based on the teaching of Christ in the new testament is it?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Yes, such bliss. You must sit and spin to quiet the devil inside you that threatens to kill people on KP and then your Christain friend Cheryl backs you up. I didn't learn in Catechism class to threaten to kill people. I guess in VA you have your own version of Catholicism and it certainly isn't based on the teaching of Christ in the new testament is it?


Good try. I did not threaten to kill anyone, you know that so you are lying and being slanderous. Be careful, cyber bullying is a crime


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good try. I did not threaten to kill anyone, you know that so you are lying and being slanderous. Be careful, cyber bullying is a crime


Yes it is. Even more so when YOU ISSUE DEATH THREATS.
Keep spinning it, darlin'


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good try. I did not threaten to kill anyone, you know that so you are lying and being slanderous. Be careful, cyber bullying is a crime


If it's a crime, take action and stop whining.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Cheeky, thank you for posting these things. I pray to God that some people start reading more and more and listening to people like Ted Cruz less. He has them bamboozled.


They don't want to believe the truth, Andrea. It would ruin everything for them. Many of them or their relatives are accepting government help and have said so in prior posts on KP. I think they are so afraid they are going to have to give up something or get a little less they prefer to demonize others who get the same help. Knit crazy told me the links don't work on my post and solowey said she doesn't believe what she reads in the media. Then knit crazy posts a story from who knows where and solowey thanks her for it. There are none so blind as they who will not see. They are so brainwashed they can't think for themselves and i have never seen such hateful people as the Tea Party. What is wrong with them? What are they so afraid of? Themselves, I think.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What is truly scary is that Obama believes the world is more stable than it was 5 years ago. How can that be possible? Benghazi, Kenya, Iranian nuclear weapons, Arab Spring, our financial stability is non existent, red lines crossed, Putin telling Obama what to do in Syria, Syria already broke the agreement.......


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It just takes one person to plant the seeds of paranoia, like Bachmann for instance."Obamacare is going to kill children women and our seniors." 
The repugs had nothing to go on last election except for Benghazi. They wanted to blame anyone except the terrorists that actually killed 4 people. One person says something and a million people hear it. Most know to figure things out for themselves, but the Tea Party is like a bunch of wind up toys that walk and talk in circles, saying the same exact words over and over and over.........


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I generally just ignore your posts because they are just not worth my time. This once I am going to respond because they are just not worth your time.

The world will never be stable. There are always going to be people who are not happy if peace is given a chance. Some do that disruption with guns and loud noises, some do it by spreading misinformation and foolishness from a comfy chair in front of a computer. 
Benghazi was a meaningless blip brought on by God's will. Four people died because God wanted them to die. 
There is unrest in Kenya because the Kenyans have decided to do the right thing for the region and try to bring peace to a neighbor. That would be like the Spanish American War, I am sure you remember that one. There are no Iranian nuclear weapons, Arab Spring is over. Nations are sorting out their governments. 
Our financial stability is just fine. If you can find any evidence to the contrary, please, post such documentation. 
The Syrian situation is being dealt with, a nation cannot breach an agreement that has not yet been put to paper. 
Now, please, stop the drama and do whatever it is that you do best.



lovethelake said:


> What is truly scary is that Obama believes the world is more stable than it was 5 years ago. How can that be possible? Benghazi, Kenya, Iranian nuclear weapons, Arab Spring, our financial stability is non existent, red lines crossed, Putin telling Obama what to do in Syria, Syria already broke the agreement.......


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Not only did they have nothing to go on, they had nobody to run. 
I just have to think about failed candidate Perry and I laugh and laugh.



BrattyPatty said:


> It just takes one person to plant the seeds of paranoia, like Bachmann for instance."Obamacare is going to kill children women and our seniors."
> The repugs had nothing to go on last election except for Benghazi. They wanted to blame anyone except the terrorists that actually killed 4 people. One person says something and a million people hear it. Most know to figure things out for themselves, but the Tea Party is like a bunch of wind up toys that walk and talk in circles, saying the same exact words over and over and over.........


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Not only did they have nothing to go on, they had nobody to run.
> I just have to think about failed candidate Perry and I laugh and laugh.


How in the heck did that man get into office? His family had to have paid someone off. A doorknob has nothing on Rick Perry!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is TX after all.



BrattyPatty said:


> How in the heck did that man get into office? His family had to have paid someone off. A doorknob has nothing on Rick Perry!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> It is TX after all.


Why do you hate the South, Nancy?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The south is full of hypocrites and pseudo pious pigs. Give me a few minutes and I am sure I can be more specific.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Why do you hate the South Nancy?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Why do you hate the South Nancy?


BTW, do I hate the North Nancy as well?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> BTW, do I hate the North Nancy as well?


huh?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The south is full of hypocrites and pseudo pious pigs. Give me a few minutes and I am sure I can be more specific.


What about Bill and Hillary?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Joey, tired of all their blah blah blah.
> 
> Did you see my hand spun yarn?


Where can I see it? I love handspun yarn!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about Bill and Hillary?


Good one

Jimmy Carter too


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I know that you have some admirers among the more liberal posters I keep expecting more from you. How silly of me. 
The Clintons, while doing several admirable things, are not very nice people and are, after all, just Democrats.



Country Bumpkins said:


> What about Bill and Hillary?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What is truly scary is that Obama believes the world is more stable than it was 5 years ago. How can that be possible? Benghazi, Kenya, Iranian nuclear weapons, Arab Spring, our financial stability is non existent, red lines crossed, Putin telling Obama what to do in Syria, Syria already broke the agreement.......


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
The world is worse in his administration.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The south is full of hypocrites and pseudo pious pigs. Give me a few minutes and I am sure I can be more specific.


Wow. Such prejudice!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I know that you have some admirers among the more liberal posters I keep expecting more from you. How silly of me.
> The Clintons, while doing several admirable things, are not very nice people and are, after all, just Democrats.


What do you mean?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Where can I see it? I love handspun yarn!


Garden of Friendship page 46


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It is not prejudice when it is true.



Lukelucy said:


> Wow. Such prejudice!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The south is full of hypocrites and pseudo pious pigs. Give me a few minutes and I am sure I can be more specific.


please do


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

How is this for a start? It was put before the city officials to change the name of the Nathan Bedford Forrest High School. No dice.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/thousands-florida-school-drop-kkk-leader-article-1.1455200

Duval Public Schools: No more KKK High School

By omotayo richmond 
Jacksonville, Florida

Sign Omotayo's Petition

I moved to Jacksonville from Long Island 12 years ago. Since then, I've put down roots here. I've helped raise a beautiful daughter here. This place is my home now, and the people who live here deserve better than a high school named for the first Grand Wizard of the KKK.

That's right, Jacksonville is home to Nathan Bedford Forrest High School, named in honor of a Confederate general who infamously slaughtered Black Union soldiers who'd already surrendered and who was a founding member of the original Ku Klux Klan. The school got its name in 1959, when white civic leaders wanted to protest a court decision that called for integrating public schools.

I don't want my daughter, or any student, going to a school named under those circumstances. This is a bad look for Florida -- with so much racial division in our state, renaming Forrest High would be a step toward healing.

Five years ago, the school board voted 5 - 2 to keep the name. But a lot has changed in five years. All five members who voted for Nathan Bedford Forrest have been replaced. There's a new school superintendent who publicly stated that he would support a push from our community to change the name. Now is the time to right a historical wrong. African American Jacksonville students shouldn't have to attend a high school named for someone who slaughtered and terrorized their ancestors one more school year.

In the end, I want my child to be able to go anywhere in Jacksonville and be proud of where she is. That can't happen with Nathan Bedford Forrest High School. Please support changing the name today.

Sign Omotayo's Petition

The person (or organization) who started this petition is not affiliated with Change.org. Change.org did not create this petition and is not responsible for the petition content.

This email was sent by Change.org to [email protected] You can edit your email preferences or unsubscribe from Change.org emails.

Start a petition on Change.org

Mailing Address: Change.org · 216 W 104th St., #130 · New York, NY 10025

As I said, pseudo pious piggies.



lovethelake said:


> please do


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

This guy is a charmer, also. 
I wonder how long before he gets caught in and out of the clos...oops, I mean bathroom stall.

http://swampland.time.com/2013/08/01/the-case-of-the-disappearing-lt-gov-candidate-in-virginia/



lovethelake said:


> please do


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Want to start on the Kennedy's? The Bulger's?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Neither the Kennedys nor the Bulgers have pretended to be anything but what they were. 
Do you not know the meaning of hypocrite or pseudo?



lovethelake said:


> Want to start on the Kennedy's? The Bulger's?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Neither the Kennedys nor the Bulgers have pretended to be anything but what they were.
> Do you not know the meaning of hypocrite or pseudo?


Yes Nancy I do.

Hummmm Kennedy the murderer and adulterer buys his way into a funeral Mass


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You left out drunk.



lovethelake said:


> Yes Nancy I do.
> 
> Hummmm Kennedy the murderer and adulterer buys his way into a funeral Mass


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You left out drunk.


Not illegal unless you let someone drown


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I will stop reading your posts again, as you have proven again that it is a total waste of time to attempt to talk sense to you.



lovethelake said:


> Not illegal unless you let someone drown


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Want to start on the Kennedy's? The Bulger's?


lovethelake
what do you think you can say that has not been chewed and spit out a thousand times? Try to think of something original.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Not only did they have nothing to go on, they had nobody to run.
> I just have to think about failed candidate Perry and I laugh and laugh.


jelun2
it is just so tragic that these folks here are so underdeveloped and therefore have such difficulty functioning in an advanced society. Isn't Perry thinking of running again? He sure provides entertainment as much as Bachmann has. Let us not forget the 1/2 Governor who quit her job because it was getting WAY ever her head, Palin. The Tea Party Circus is thriving.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I have nothing to hide, do you?



joeysomma said:


> Really smart to include your email in the post.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It will be interesting to see just who decides to run, on either side. 
I think I may vote Green again this time.



Huckleberry said:


> jelun2
> it is just so tragic that these folks here are so underdeveloped and therefore have such difficulty functioning in an advanced society. Isn't Perry thinking of running again? He sure provides entertainment as much as Bachmann has. Let us not forget the 1/2 Governor who quit her job because it was getting WAY ever her head, Palin. The Tea Party Circus is thriving.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Really smart to include your email in the post.


Did you expect 'smart' Joey? After all, as she just stated she is 'just a Democrat.'


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

As I have stated many time prior to this, I am not a Dem. I am a socialist. If you could read you would be aware that I was not referring to myself.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you expect 'smart' Joey? After all, as she just stated she is 'just a Democrat.'


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you expect 'smart' Joey? After all, as she just stated she is 'just a Democrat.'


What? The 'just a Democrat' Jelun referred to were the Clintons, not Jelun herself:

Jelun 2: I know that you have some admirers among the more liberal posters I keep expecting more from you. How silly of me. 
The Clintons, while doing several admirable things, are not very nice people and are, after all, just Democrats.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

What I posted was that the Clintons are just Democrats.


knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you expect 'smart' Joey? After all, as she just stated she is 'just a Democrat.'


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> As I have stated many time prior to this, I am not a Dem. I am a socialist. If you could read you would be aware that I was not referring to myself.


I'm sorry. I just learned you are Nancy, aka/CheekyBlighter - my apologies for both.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry. I just learned you are Nancy, aka/CheekyBlighter - my apologies for both.


Strike three! You're out--now hit the showers, KPG.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That is just plain stupid. I am jelun. 
Everyone already knew that. 
That is honestly beside the point the discussion is about the hypocrisy of the pretentiously pious of the south. 
Here is another example...(one of my favorites)

http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/louisiana-state-legislator-shocked-to-discover-religious-freedom-includes-muslims/

WATSON  Rep. Valarie Hodges, R-Watson, says she had no idea that Gov. Bobby Jindals overhaul of the states educational system might mean taxpayer support of Muslim schools.

I actually support funding for teaching the fundamentals of Americas Founding Fathers religion, which is Christianity, in public schools or private schools, the District 64 Representative said Monday.

I liked the idea of giving parents the option of sending their children to a public school or a Christian school, Hodges said.

Hodges mistakenly assumed that religious meant Christian.

No hypocrisy here.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry. I just learned you are Nancy, aka/CheekyBlighter - my apologies for both.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry. I just learned you are Nancy, aka/CheekyBlighter - my apologies for both.


KPG
it is that time of day again. Know what I mean Madam Cherf?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> What I posted was that the Clintons are just Democrats.


Hello jelun, and my other friends on the left. My aren't I clever. Here I am and here is jelun. We sure had beast fooled didn't we. She thinks we all have other identities because that is her specialty. I sure hope you are successful at getting the school's name changed. It would be interesting to take a survey of the righties and see how many are in the Klan or have relatives who are. They would probably just lie about it if they did. I heard some of the younger ones in their families are associated with Aryan Nation and some are in both. Lots of illegal gun and drug sales in those groups and they wonder where criminals get their guns. Very amusing that those good old whites are so into crime. They like to point fingers at people of color as "the bad guys" while grandma and mom are in church praying their sons and grandsons are out committing crimes. They sure have a lot to hide in those good old Christian families. I wonder how many of them have an honest day's work. They probably can't even get those kids through high school.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello jelun, and my other friends on the left. My aren't I clever. Here I am and here is jelun. We sure had beast fooled didn't we. She thinks we all have other identities because that is her specialty. I sure hope you are successful at getting the school's name changed. It would be interesting to take a survey of the righties and see how many are in the Klan or have relatives who are. They would probably just lie about it if they did. I heard some of the younger ones in their families are associated with Aryan Nation and some are in both. Lots of illegal gun and drug sales in those groups and they wonder where criminals get their guns. Very amusing that those good old whites are so into crime. They like to point fingers at people of color as "the bad guys" while grandma and mom are in church praying their sons and grandsons are out committing crimes. They sure have a lot to hide in those good old Christian families. I wonder how many of them have an honest day's work. They probably can't even get those kids through high school.


You are obsessed. I have never known any people like you are saying . Where do you get your information?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello jelun, and my other friends on the left. My aren't I clever. Here I am and here is jelun. We sure had beast fooled didn't we.


Just a typical Cherf maneuver--trying to create a distraction when someone has pointed out an error she's made, especially if her underlings are watching. Lately I've been reading quite a few of Cherf's self-congratulating speeches praising her own creativity, brains, wit etc etc--seems the ability to simply apologize and let it go at that is not among them.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are obsessed. I have never known any people like you are saying . Where do you get your information?


I can only speak for myself, of course. The first time I found out that there was a print shop for hate material right up the street from my home was from these folks. I didn't know that was there until they told me. Then I checked it out.

http://www.splcenter.org/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I can only speak for myself, of course. The first time I found out that there was a print shop for hate material right up the street from my home was from these folks. I didn't know that was there until they told me. Then I checked it out.
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/


Looks like a bunch of trash to me. I have lived in the South for 61 years and have never known anyone like that. You are right it is hate material and you are hating the south because of trash you are reading. I wouldn't be taking everything you read as gospel. Shame on you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I most definitely will not believe a thing you say. I should have known better.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like a bunch of trash to me. I have lived in the South for 61 years and have never known anyone like that. You are right it is hate material and you are hating the south because of trash you are reading. I wouldn't be taking everything you read as gospel. Shame on you.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I most definitely will not believe a thing you say. I should have known better.


jelun I have traveled in the south and met some pretty vile people down there. I wouldn't have even gone there except our son was stationed in Alabama and we went to visit him and go to his graduation. I met some very nice people down there and the food was delicious but some people wanted nothing to do with us when they heard our accents and I learned there is still the right and wrong side of the tracks down there. I guess I was naive as I thought all that had stopped a long time ago. Mississippi was the worst and seemed to be the poorest state. Many people acted like they were still upset that they lost the Civil War. The way things are going I think some of them would love to see another war in this country but I hope I am wrong. I don't think you would treat me that way Country if I met you and I would be nice to you too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dan Quayle, GW Bush, Michelle Bachman, Sarah Palin, Cruz, Rick Perry... such a barrel of monkeys and all repugs.



BrattyPatty said:


> How in the heck did that man get into office? His family had to have paid someone off. A doorknob has nothing on Rick Perry!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information, I think. It's hard to imagine anyone thought this was a good idea in 2013.



jelun2 said:


> How is this for a start? It was put before the city officials to change the name of the Nathan Bedford Forrest High School. No dice.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/thousands-florida-school-drop-kkk-leader-article-1.1455200
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Dan Quayle, GW Bush, Michelle Bachman, Sarah Palin, Cruz, such a barrel of monkeys and all repugs.


I like that repugs. I do like pugs too, the dogs are very cute.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please keep your silly guesses to yourself unless you wish to divulge all your aliases.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry. I just learned you are Nancy, aka/CheekyBlighter - my apologies for both.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

This weekend will prove to be interesting

Wonder what time the Obamacare train wreck will occur

Will Dems fund the government or let it shut down?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> Please keep your silly guesses to yourself unless you wish to divulge all your aliases.


Knowledge is not a guess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> jelun I have traveled in the south and met some pretty vile people down there. I wouldn't have even gone there except our son was stationed in Alabama and we went to visit him and go to his graduation. I met some very nice people down there and the food was delicious but some people wanted nothing to do with us when they heard our accents and I learned there is still the right and wrong side of the tracks down there. I guess I was naive as I thought all that had stopped a long time ago. Mississippi was the worst and seemed to be the poorest state. Many people acted like they were still upset that they lost the Civil War. The way things are going I think some of them would love to see another war in this country but I hope I am wrong. I don't think you would treat me that way Country if I met you and I would be nice to you too.


No I would never treat anyone that way. We went up the east coast when our kids were little. It was different up there than here. When we were walking along talking to our kids everyone would stop dead in there tracks to listen to us talk. We still laugh about it. The south is very friendly. We would invite someone in if they come to the door to sell something and ask you if you want coffee or tea. Then we will find out that we know someone you know or kin to. The Southern's stop on the side of the road if you have a flat. No one cares what color you are if you need help we will help you. Went your neighbors are sick you take them food or take them to the doctor. Clean their house or take care of their mail and animals while you are in the hospital. When my husband was hurt we had many loving friends and family come to help us. A neighbor came to Little Rock with his hair cutting tools to cut my dh's hair. If you are in a hospital waiting room it is very common to see someone crying and upset. You could have a number of people that you don't know come to you and hold you and rock you while sweetly praying for you. I am saying it is black or white that can be doing all of that to each other. The south has very loving people. I have never seen anyone like the people you or Jelun talk about in the south.There are crazy and mean people all over the world. Maybe you just ran into them while in the South. Come on down to Arkansas and we can have a fish fry and some hushpuppies . We can talk on the porch about our kids and grandkids. We might even find out we are kin if we talk long enough :-D


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sheesh, I am losing it. If I am being redundant please forgive me. 
This hate is everywhere. An example to follow...

http://sandrarose.com/2013/09/2-pennsylvania-school-officials-caught-trading-racist-texts/

How two men charged with the care and education of our children can do this sort of thing is beyond me.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello jelun, and my other friends on the left. My aren't I clever. Here I am and here is jelun. We sure had beast fooled didn't we. She thinks we all have other identities because that is her specialty. I sure hope you are successful at getting the school's name changed. It would be interesting to take a survey of the righties and see how many are in the Klan or have relatives who are. They would probably just lie about it if they did. I heard some of the younger ones in their families are associated with Aryan Nation and some are in both. Lots of illegal gun and drug sales in those groups and they wonder where criminals get their guns. Very amusing that those good old whites are so into crime. They like to point fingers at people of color as "the bad guys" while grandma and mom are in church praying their sons and grandsons are out committing crimes. They sure have a lot to hide in those good old Christian families. I wonder how many of them have an honest day's work. They probably can't even get those kids through high school.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Sheesh, I am losing it. If I am being redundant please forgive me.
> This hate is everywhere. An example to follow...
> 
> http://sandrarose.com/2013/09/2-pennsylvania-school-officials-caught-trading-racist-texts/
> ...


Read the texts and don't know whether to laugh or cry. "Shocking" is too mild a word--repellent? Not strong enough. Abhorrent? Nope, again doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, bull puckey, when I have travelled with my brother who just happens to be African American we have been turned away from motels. 
We know abou the "false friendliness" of the south. 
God bless.



Country Bumpkins said:


> No I would never treat anyone that way. We went up the east coast when our kids were little. It was different up there than here. When we were walking along talking to our kids everyone would stop dead in there tracks to listen to us talk. We still laugh about it. The south is very friendly. We would invite someone in if they come to the door to sell something and ask you if you want coffee or tea. Then we will find out that we know someone you know or kin to. The Southern's stop on the side of the road if you have a flat. No one cares what color you are if you need help we will help you. Went your neighbors are sick you take them food or take them to the doctor. Clean their house or take care of their mail and animals while you are in the hospital. When my husband was hurt we had many loving friends and family come to help us. A neighbor came to Little Rock with his hair cutting tools to cut my dh's hair. If you are in a hospital waiting room it is very common to see someone crying and upset. You could have a number of people that you don't know come to you and hold you and rock you while sweetly praying for you. I am saying it is black or white that can be doing all of that to each other. The south has very loving people. I have never seen anyone like the people you or Jelun talk about in the south.There are crazy and mean people all over the world. Maybe you just ran into them while in the South. Come on down to Arkansas and we can have a fish fry and some hushpuppies . We can talk on the porch about our kids and grandkids. We might even find out we are kin if we talk long enough :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That one wasn't even close. It must have been a complete guess. Unless you wish to provide your thinking......



knitpresentgifts said:


> Knowledge is not a guess.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your South sounds lovely, but unfortunately not everyone's experience.



Country Bumpkins said:


> No I would never treat anyone that way. We went up the east coast when our kids were little. It was different up there than here. When we were walking along talking to our kids everyone would stop dead in there tracks to listen to us talk. We still laugh about it. The south is very friendly. We would invite someone in if they come to the door to sell something and ask you if you want coffee or tea. Then we will find out that we know someone you know or kin to. The Southern's stop on the side of the road if you have a flat. No one cares what color you are if you need help we will help you. Went your neighbors are sick you take them food or take them to the doctor. Clean their house or take care of their mail and animals while you are in the hospital. When my husband was hurt we had many loving friends and family come to help us. A neighbor came to Little Rock with his hair cutting tools to cut my dh's hair. If you are in a hospital waiting room it is very common to see someone crying and upset. You could have a number of people that you don't know come to you and hold you and rock you while sweetly praying for you. I am saying it is black or white that can be doing all of that to each other. The south has very loving people. I have never seen anyone like the people you or Jelun talk about in the south.There are crazy and mean people all over the world. Maybe you just ran into them while in the South. Come on down to Arkansas and we can have a fish fry and some hushpuppies . We can talk on the porch about our kids and grandkids. We might even find out we are kin if we talk long enough :-D


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I think. I also think these people need therapy, but, like pedophiles, I doubt therapy would change their thinking.



jelun2 said:


> Sheesh, I am losing it. If I am being redundant please forgive me.
> This hate is everywhere. An example to follow...
> 
> http://sandrarose.com/2013/09/2-pennsylvania-school-officials-caught-trading-racist-texts/
> ...


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I, too, will have to speak about the "false friendliness" of the South. I agree with your comments. It's as though they only want your money. Don't even bother to stay, just give us your money. If I hear another joke about damn yankees, I am going to scream. I chose to come here and buy land and live. You would think that would be enough. 
The part I hate the worst is their lying ways of smiling in your face and stabbing you in the back at the same time. They are really good at that. 
My DH says he has met so many religious people in the South, but very few Christians.
I am sorry Country Bumpkins because you may be one of the truly honest people and I do hope you are. I would love to fry fish with you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Your South sounds lovely, but unfortunately not everyone's experience.


Yes, indeed. Loving as can be.

http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlog/archives/2013/09/25/searcy-baptist-church-dumps-cub-scout-pack-over-scoutings-acceptance-of-gay-scouts


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh gee, did I leave out ignorant and backward?

http://www.arkansasmatters.com/story/three-siblings-suspended-from-pea-ridge-schools-over-hiv-status-questions/d/story/8aDfsksICkqwLyzVPKsEAQ



jelun2 said:


> Yes, indeed. Loving as can be.
> 
> http://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBlog/archives/2013/09/25/searcy-baptist-church-dumps-cub-scout-pack-over-scoutings-acceptance-of-gay-scouts


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I, too, will have to speak about the "false friendliness" of the South. I agree with your comments. It's as though they only want your money. Don't even bother to stay, just give us your money. If I hear another joke about damn yankees, I am going to scream. I chose to come here and buy land and live. You would think that would be enough.
> The part I hate the worst is their lying ways of smiling in your face and stabbing you in the back at the same time. They are really good at that.
> My DH says he has met so many religious people in the South, but very few Christians.
> I am sorry Country Bumpkins because you may be one of the truly honest people and I do hope you are. I would love to fry fish with you.


Reminds me of the "tribal mentality" I've seen in Eastern Europe. If you're seen as family, as part of the group, people will give you the shirt of their backs. In fact, my husband's cousin did give me her winter coat when she saw me shivering in the sub-zero weather. I was touched--until I saw her husband smash the door shut later that afternoon on a group of Gypsies who wanted to provide the music for the family get-together. They roll the red carpet out for some guests--then yank it back if the wrong person dares set foot on it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh gee, did I leave out ignorant and backward?
> 
> http://www.arkansasmatters.com/story/three-siblings-suspended-from-pea-ridge-schools-over-hiv-status-questions/d/story/8aDfsksICkqwLyzVPKsEAQ


As I was cleaning I remembered all the mess with Jim Guy Tucker with Bill and Hilliary. What state do you live in so I can find someone crazy to post about? I am sure you have crazies in your state too.Probably even find some ignorant and backward too. Maybe you need to read some positive articles like the girl with the brain eating bacteria that people from Arkansas have been donating too. Someone donated a swimming pool to her so she can swim in a private pool. Lots of good stuff going on in the state too. :shock: I didn't read your articles about the gays or boy scouts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh, bull puckey, when I have travelled with my brother who just happens to be African American we have been turned away from motels.
> We know abou the "false friendliness" of the south.
> God bless.


Sorry you had that happen to you. How long ago was that? Can't see that happening now. I was just in New Orleans and there were plenty of blacks staying in the hotel we stayed in. I got to talk to a nice couple about the ladie's cute clothes she had on.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

What honest people keep posting and people who want to defend the south's hypocracy keep forgetting is that people are the same all over. 
We do have ignorant people in Massachusetts, I just posted that there was a print shop that distributes hate material right up the street from where I used to live. The difference is that we own up to it. We don't pretend that anyone can walk right it, set right down and be made to feel like family. 
So long as southerners are dishonest enough to keep up that rhetoric while trying to control others' lives and starve families and individuals then I will repeat the same, dig up the stories of hate and dispel the myth.



Country Bumpkins said:


> As I was cleaning I remembered all the mess with Jim Guy Tucker with Bill and Hilliary. What state do you live in so I can find someone crazy to post about? I am sure you have crazies in your state too.Probably even find some ignorant and backward too. Maybe you need to read some positive articles like the girl with the brain eating bacteria that people from Arkansas have been donating too. Someone donated a swimming pool to her so she can swim in a private pool. Lots of good stuff going on in the state too. :shock: I didn't read your articles about the gays or boy scouts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry you had that happen to you. How long ago was that? Can't see that happening now. I was just in New Orleans and there were plenty of blacks staying in the hotel we stayed in. I got to talk to a nice couple about the ladie's cute clothes she had on.


I've been all over the South and the United States as well. I've never met or known anyone like the people she is harping on. She seeks and associates with extremists in every part of her life I guess.

(I haven't read any of her linked posts - I'm just basing my thoughts on her words - no others'.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> I, too, will have to speak about the "false friendliness" of the South. I agree with your comments. It's as though they only want your money. Don't even bother to stay, just give us your money. If I hear another joke about damn yankees, I am going to scream. I chose to come here and buy land and live. You would think that would be enough.
> The part I hate the worst is their lying ways of smiling in your face and stabbing you in the back at the same time. They are really good at that.
> My DH says he has met so many religious people in the South, but very few Christians.
> I am sorry Country Bumpkins because you may be one of the truly honest people and I do hope you are. I would love to fry fish with you.


Well come on Shay you are invited too.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I hear ya on that one, I don't think I could bear to be that far from my little angels these days, but the temptation of the lower cost of living is great. 
I just know what the reaction would be to my big mouth "yankee" socialist ways. LOL. I fear I would be dead in a week. 
My good friend used to love to recount the story about being in VA and recognizing a portrait of Nathan Bedford Forrest along with J. Davis and General Robert E. Lee as it was being rendered. LOL, she was asked to leave the shop when she voiced her opinion of Forrest. 
Her niece actually attended that high school in Jacksonville named after the pig. 
She used to do the best impression of her BIL's Okie accent. I hope God forgave her if her idea of the afterlife was right.



shayfaye said:


> I, too, will have to speak about the "false friendliness" of the South. I agree with your comments. It's as though they only want your money. Don't even bother to stay, just give us your money. If I hear another joke about damn yankees, I am going to scream. I chose to come here and buy land and live. You would think that would be enough.
> The part I hate the worst is their lying ways of smiling in your face and stabbing you in the back at the same time. They are really good at that.
> My DH says he has met so many religious people in the South, but very few Christians.
> I am sorry Country Bumpkins because you may be one of the truly honest people and I do hope you are. I would love to fry fish with you.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You hit the nail on the head. 
People giving to "their own" is not Christian, hence the charge of hypocrisy. 
Not that there is anything wrong with giving to your own, it is hardly anonymous or done without expectation of acknowledgement. Jesus wanted people to give without getting back other than the warm fuzzies. 
I was thinking earlier today, that the adoration these people feel is more for the Bible than for the Christ. The reality based parables mean little to them, it is the "abomination" crap that they cling to. <smh>
Your red carpet analogy is perfection.



susanmos2000 said:


> Reminds me of the "tribal mentality" I've seen in Eastern Europe. If you're seen as family, as part of the group, people will give you the shirt of their backs. In fact, my husband's cousin did give me her winter coat when she saw me shivering in the sub-zero weather. I was touched--until I saw her husband smash the door shut later that afternoon on a group of Gypsies who wanted to provide the music for the family get-together. They roll the red carpet out for some guests--then yank it back if the wrong person dares set foot on it.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm sorry. I just learned you are
> Nancy, aka/CheekyBlighter - my apologies for both.


This is not correct.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> You hit the nail on the head.
> People giving to "their own" is not Christian, hence the charge of hypocrisy.
> Not that there is anything wrong with giving to your own, it is hardly anonymous or done without expectation of acknowledgement. Jesus wanted people to give without getting back other than the warm fuzzies.
> I was thinking earlier today, that the adoration these people feel is more for the Bible than for the Christ. The reality based parables mean little to them, it is the "abomination" crap that they cling to. <smh>
> Your red carpet analogy is perfection.


How do you define "their own"? Immediate family? Extended family? Within their own race? Within their sexual orientation group? Within your own religion? Within your neighborhood? Within your church? Within your town? Within your county? Within your state? Within your country? Within your country of origin 100 years ago? Within what makes it 'their own'?

So what if it is not anonymous, does it make it less helpful or generous? What if you get thanked? Wouldn't you want to thank someone that helped you? If your neighbor's home burned to the ground, would you go over in costume so that you would not be recognized? Or would you rush over and give whatever they need to survive?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> People giving to "their own" is not Christian, hence the charge of hypocrisy.
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with giving to your own, it is hardly anonymous or done without expectation of acknowledgement. Jesus wanted people to give without getting back other than the warm fuzzies.


You are completely wrong in your comments about Christianity. Jesus (through God the Father) commanded us to love one another as he first loved us.

Then regarding family, man did not create the family, God did. He also told us to be responsible for first ourselves AND our own families AND one another. To do otherwise would be hypocrisy against Christian teachings which is the complete opposite of your erroneous statements.

1 Timothy 5:8
English Standard Version (ESV)

8 _But if anyone does not provide for his relatives, and especially for members of his household, he has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever._


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I can just hear the song in my head... 
My version of Christ is better than youuuuurssss. 
My God is better than yourrrrrrssss. 

You cannot speak for all of Christianity. 
You are one person. 
I am not Christian and I can match you verse for verse from the book of fairy tales. 
Timothy did not write in the Buybull.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I can just hear the song in my head...
> My version of Christ is better than youuuuurssss.
> My God is better than yourrrrrrssss.
> 
> ...


Why not, you did! You do not speak for any Christian. Get over yourself and learn something before you tell everyone what you do not know.

It is not a test who can quote the most Bible verses, it is a test for all humanity who will learn and try to live as the verses teach.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

A very small percentage of humanity is interested in your take on anything to do with life and the way it is or should be lived. You have no more idea of what God intended than anyone else has. Even if your take on what happened were true don't you think that you had better work on some humility and dump some of that prideful attitude?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Why not, you did! You do not speak for any Christian. Get over yourself and learn something before you tell everyone what you do not know.
> 
> It is not a test who can quote the most Bible verses, it is a test for all humanity who will learn and try to live as the verses teach.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> A very small percentage of humanity is interested in your take on anything to do with life and the way it is or should be lived. You have no more idea of what God intended than anyone else has. Even if your take on what happened were true don't you think that you had better work on some humility and dump some of that prideful attitude?


A larger percentage of humanity is more interested in what belief system I follow than that anything that you do. But, so what? The world is not your stage, and I have more knowledge of what God intended than you do as evidenced by your un-informed and bigoted posts about what you have shown you know nothing about regardless of what you believe.

Have a blessed rest of your life.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> A very small percentage of humanity is interested in your take on anything to do with life and the way it is or should be lived. You have no more idea of what God intended than anyone else has. Even if your take on what happened were true don't you think that you had better work on some humility and dump some of that prideful attitude?


Nancy, Nancy Nancy, so nasty and judgemental


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The world is not your stage, and I have more knowledge of what God intended than you do as evidenced by your un-informed and bigoted posts about what you have shown you know nothing about regardless of what you believe.


I see you've reverted to your natural chainsaw syntax, KPG. Lovely.

brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess that she missed the part where I said I have no claim to knowing what God intended or did. 
I do find it very amusing that she would choose Timothy with all the alluding to humility and being timid to support her position. 
I think that is known as bullying.



susanmos2000 said:


> I see you've reverted to your natural chainsaw syntax, KPG. Lovely.
> 
> brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A larger percentage of humanity is more interested in what belief system I follow than that anything that you do. But, so what? The world is not your stage, and I have more knowledge of what God intended than you do as evidenced by your un-informed and bigoted posts about what you have shown you know nothing about regardless of what you believe.
> 
> Have a blessed rest of your life.


KPG
got a direct line to your Savior? Ever asked him how he views you? Your preaching is nauseating and must really annoy him.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

She is so upset that her post doesn't even make sense. I am not sure what has her in such a tizzy. If she is so sure that Christianity is the way and the light my questioning her premise would do nothing more than spur her own questioning and reassurance.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> got a direct line to your Savior? Ever asked him how he views you? Your preaching is nauseating and must really annoy him.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I love that mask, Huckleberry.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> got a direct line to your Savior? Ever asked him how he views you? Your preaching is nauseating and must really annoy him.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Hello jelun, and my other friends on the left. My aren't I clever. Here I am and here is jelun. We sure had beast fooled didn't we. She thinks we all have other identities because that is her specialty. I sure hope you are successful at getting the school's name changed. It would be interesting to take a survey of the righties and see how many are in the Klan or have relatives who are. They would probably just lie about it if they did. I heard some of the younger ones in their families are associated with Aryan Nation and some are in both. Lots of illegal gun and drug sales in those groups and they wonder where criminals get their guns. Very amusing that those good old whites are so into crime. They like to point fingers at people of color as "the bad guys" while grandma and mom are in church praying their sons and grandsons are out committing crimes. They sure have a lot to hide in those good old Christian families. I wonder how many of them have an honest day's work. They probably can't even get those kids through high school.


Cheeky Blighter
crime committed by white folks? Just check the Prisons and most of them come from certain segments of our Society. Know what I mean! The are the ones who belong to the white Gangs. Those who moved from the Outhouse to the big house and feel superior to the rest of the population. Sure.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I like that... outhouse to the big house. Hating gets so many in trouble, all in the name of Christianity.



Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky Blighter
> crime committed by white folks? Just check the Prisons and most of them come from certain segments of our Society. Know what I mean! The are the ones who belong to the white Gangs. Those who moved from the Outhouse to the big house and feel superior to the rest of the population. Sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I like that... outhouse to the big house. Hating gets so many in trouble, all in the name of Christianity.


You sound like you are full of hate yourself. :-(


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Not at all, I am just open to investigating and working on the problems that are here in this wonderful nation of ours. 
Instead of pretending that all is right with the world because I invite someone who is just like me into my home for a cuppa I will actually do something to make life better for others. 
I don't challenge people to provide info and then ignore it because I am afraid of what it will say about my assumptions. 
I am filled with pity for the ignorant not filled with hate.



Country Bumpkins said:


> You sound like you are full of hate yourself. :-(


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> She is so upset that her post doesn't even make sense. I am not sure what has her in such a tizzy.


I'm not sure either--maybe her SO needs to unplug the computer and dump a bucket of ice water over her head.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I can only speak for myself, of course. The first time I found out that there was a print shop for hate material right up the street from my home was from these folks. I didn't know that was there until they told me. Then I checked it out.
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/


jelun I am a supporter of SPLC. Thank God they are there trying to protect people and prevent these hate groups from carrying out their activities and spreading their hate to a new generation of white youth in the south. I like to have hope that these kids will not carry on groups such as the KKK, Aryan Nation and Aryan Brotherhood and they will die out. I am surprised that Country is not aware of these groups and their activities. They are involved in everything from drug trafficking to carrying out hits and everything in between. The KKK has been around for many years and Aryan Brotherhood started in the California Prison System back in the 1960's when the Federal Prison System was integrated. These groups then spread to other states mostly in the south and all the way into Florida. The SPLC and the federal government has a lot to contend with with all these groups. To this day too many local and state leaders still believe in segregation and do not get involved and try to put a stop to these groups activities.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/04/01/why-i-fear-the-aryan-brotherhood-and-you-should-too.html - 79k - Cached - Similar pages

http://www.adl.org/combating-hate/domestic-extremism-terrorism/c/aryan-brotherhood-texas-report.html - 43k - Cached - Similar pages

http://www.businessinsider.com/most-dangerous-prison-gangs-in-the-us-2013-4?op=1 - 171k


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A larger percentage of humanity is more interested in what belief system I follow than that anything that you do. But, so what? The world is not your stage, and I have more knowledge of what God intended than you do as evidenced by your un-informed and bigoted posts about what you have shown you know nothing about regardless of what you believe.
> 
> Have a blessed rest of your life.


Oh my aren't you full of yourself tonight. Who gives a rat's behind what you think or believe except you? Isn't pride such as your's a sin. Did you notice jelun and I are both out here posting at the same time? Maybe you should let lakelady in on the secret. She still isn't grasping it. But if you want to believe we are one and the same person you go right ahead. On your best day with all the computer genius skills you claim to have you haven't been able to pull this off. Go Cheeky :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think that local pols may be frightened of these groups. At least some of the court officers deaths this summer out in the southwest were named as being Aryan Nation gang related, I believe. That was the first impression at least.

Here is more about the hypocrisy of those claiming to be Christian. 
http://www.aryan-nation.org/enemies_to_the_cause.html



Cheeky Blighter said:


> jelun I am a supporter of SPLC. Thank God they are there trying to protect people and prevent these hate groups from carrying out their activities and spreading their hate to a new generation of white youth in the south. I like to have hope that these kids will not carry on groups such as the KKK, Aryan Nation and Aryan Brotherhood and they will die out. I am surprised that Country is not aware of these groups and their activities. They are involved in everything from drug trafficking to carrying out hits and everything in between. The KKK has been around for many years and Aryan Brotherhood started in the California Prison System back in the 1960's when the Federal Prison System was integrated. These groups then spread to other states mostly in the south and all the way into Florida. The SPLC and the federal government has a lot to contend with with all these groups. To this day too many local and state leaders still believe in segregation and do not get involved and try to put a stop to these groups activities.
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/04/01/why-i-fear-the-aryan-brotherhood-and-you-should-too.html - 79k - Cached - Similar pages
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> A larger percentage of humanity is more interested in what belief system I follow than that anything that you do. But, so what? The world is not your stage, and I have more knowledge of what God intended than you do as evidenced by your un-informed and bigoted posts about what you have shown you know nothing about regardless of what you believe.
> 
> Have a blessed rest of your life.


Textbook narcissistic behavior. Aren't you worried that people who frequent KP, Ravelrey and your etsy site may see how you carry on towards others? Are you trying to sabotage your own business? I know your real name and even what you look like. If I know this I am sure many others do too. You are always warning people about being careful with private information but you have done the same thing yourself by disclosing so much about yourself. I hope your site is just a hobby and not your main source of income. You don't want to ruin yourself financially. Your tirades aren't really worth it are they. You seem to be bent on self destruction and I am worried for you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Textbook narcissistic behavior. Aren't you worried that people who frequent KP, Ravelrey and your etsy site may see how you carry on towards others? Are you trying to sabotage your own business? I know your real name and even what you look like. If I know this I am sure many others do too. You are always warning people about being careful with private information but you have done the same thing yourself by disclosing so much about yourself. I hope your site is just a hobby and not your main source of income. You don't want to ruin yourself financially. Your tirades aren't really worth it are they. You seem to be bent on self destruction and I am worried for you.


Sounds like you are stalking her


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Not at all. She is just stating the facts. Don't try to inject something that isn't there. That is flaming rhetoric. No place for that here. Honest discourse, without the tirades is what we should aim for. This is America, last I checked, and we are all entitled to our own opinions. At least that is what I try to tell my Southern compatriots. But, here, you are entitled to your opinion as long as it agrees with theirs. If not, shut up. Very frustrating when you know a better way and they won't even listen. Oh well. They are the worse for their attitude, not me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Not at all. She is just stating the facts. Don't try to inject something that isn't there. That is flaming rhetoric. No place for that here. Honest discourse, without the tirades is what we should aim for. This is America, last I checked, and we are all entitled to our own opinions. At least that is what I try to tell my Southern compatriots. But, here, you are entitled to your opinion as long as it agrees with theirs. If not, shut up. Very frustrating when you know a better way and they won't even listen. Oh well. They are the worse for their attitude, not me.


And in fact I've wondered the same thing. Isn't one of the keys to running a successful business being pleasant and agreeable? I've never--not once--seen that side of the woman. She's unbearably rude and abrasive to those she considers her foes--lordly and condescending to those she calls friends. One is as bad as the other, and I certainly wouldn't do business with such a person.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Oh my aren't you full of yourself tonight. Who gives a rat's behind what you think or believe except you? Isn't pride such as your's a sin. Did you notice jelun and I are both out here posting at the same time? Maybe you should let lakelady in on the secret. She still isn't grasping it. But if you want to believe we are one and the same person you go right ahead. On your best day with all the computer genius skills you claim to have you haven't been able to pull this off. Go Cheeky :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I concur.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Textbook narcissistic behavior. Aren't you worried that people who frequent KP, Ravelrey and your etsy site may see how you carry on towards others? Are you trying to sabotage your own business? I know your real name and even what you look like. If I know this I am sure many others do too. You are always warning people about being careful with private information but you have done the same thing yourself by disclosing so much about yourself. I hope your site is just a hobby and not your main source of income. You don't want to ruin yourself financially. Your tirades aren't really worth it are they. You seem to be bent on self destruction and I am worried for you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

shayfaye said:


> Not at all. She is just stating the facts. Don't try to inject something that isn't there. That is flaming rhetoric. No place for that here. Honest discourse, without the tirades is what we should aim for. This is America, last I checked, and we are all entitled to our own opinions. At least that is what I try to tell my Southern compatriots. But, here, you are entitled to your opinion as long as it agrees with theirs. If not, shut up. Very frustrating when you know a better way and they won't even listen. Oh well. They are the worse for their attitude, not me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I would never treat anyone that way. We went up the east coast when our kids were little. It was different up there than here. When we were walking along talking to our kids everyone would stop dead in there tracks to listen to us talk. We still laugh about it. The south is very friendly. We would invite someone in if they come to the door to sell something and ask you if you want coffee or tea. Then we will find out that we know someone you know or kin to. The Southern's stop on the side of the road if you have a flat. No one cares what color you are if you need help we will help you. Went your neighbors are sick you take them food or take them to the doctor. Clean their house or take care of their mail and animals while you are in the hospital. When my husband was hurt we had many loving friends and family come to help us. A neighbor came to Little Rock with his hair cutting tools to cut my dh's hair. If you are in a hospital waiting room it is very common to see someone crying and upset. You could have a number of people that you don't know come to you and hold you and rock you while sweetly praying for you. I am saying it is black or white that can be doing all of that to each other. The south has very loving people. I have never seen anyone like the people you or Jelun talk about in the south.There are crazy and mean people all over the world. Maybe you just ran into them while in the South. Come on down to Arkansas and we can have a fish fry and some hushpuppies . We can talk on the porch about our kids and grandkids. We might even find out we are kin if we talk long enough :-D


Never met anyone when going south that were not kind and helpful. Always by car to see Dad and they were just as kind as the people up north.Love Hushpuppies, yum. But sweet tea to sweet. 
Talk about being type cast when living in NewYork by the City. When ask where I was from and told they would say oh you live on a farm. My reply.was yup we rolled up the side walks at 9 and the cows were allowed to graze all over town. I was thought to be a country hick. They also could be nasty too. I didn't meet a lot like that but we in the north can be just as bad. So see no diffence just same all over this country.The only differance I saw in the south is they know how to live at a solwer pace unlike we in the north who love to rush through every day. I like the thought of slowing down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I see you've reverted to your natural chainsaw syntax, KPG. Lovely.
> 
> brum-brum-brum-brum-brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I didn't know you play the drums .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I love that mask, Huckleberry.


I have bought one of those mask in a craft store. They are fun to decorate. You did a nice job.

Have you every tried making one of those mask. It is fun you can use clay or darn forgot the name of what have used. They are really fun to make for halloween.

Good Job I like the feathers.

Oh now I remember plaster cast, the only thing about plaster is the dust and you will have to sand.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I didn't know you play the drums .


Nope--it's the sound of KPG's chainsaw. Haven't heard it since the days she was known as the Tin Man, but apparently she's dug her instrument of torture back out of the storage closet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know about the KKK there was a big protest about their getting a parade permit up here at the capital. They were allowed to do it. As to not wanting it to end up in court as not being PC. They are very active up here in the north too.

They had quite a few people show up about 1,000 to march.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nope--it's the sound of KPG's chainsaw. Haven't heard it since the days she was known as the Tin Man, but apparently she's dug her instrument of torture back out of the storage closet.


tsk tsk, name calling again.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Not at all. She is just stating the facts. Don't try to inject something that isn't there. That is flaming rhetoric. No place for that here. Honest discourse, without the tirades is what we should aim for. This is America, last I checked, and we are all entitled to our own opinions. At least that is what I try to tell my Southern compatriots. But, here, you are entitled to your opinion as long as it agrees with theirs. If not, shut up. Very frustrating when you know a better way and they won't even listen. Oh well. They are the worse for their attitude, not me.


Oh dear another lib bossing people around. We are entitled to opinions, but you have to tell your Southern friends that, kind of bossy of you. Then you tell people to shut up, but that would mean they could not voice their opinions. Even worse, if someone does not agree with you, you assume that they aren't listening to you. Maybe they continue to disagree with your opinion.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Reread the post please. I do not tell them to shut up. I also do not voice my comments in a nasty way. I was brought up better than that, in a Northern home, by a Southern Father and Mother. Thank you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh the Obamacare train wreck.

Here is an excerpt of a letter Sen Kaine sent to me after I commented to him that I supported the defunding of Obamacare for various reasons, but my biggest concern was the IRS
--------------------------------------------------------------------

The Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act (ACA), signed into law by President Obama on March 23, 2010, enacted major market reforms and extended health coverage to 27 million Americans who lack health insurance. I support the ACA as an important first step towards putting patients in charge of their own health care decisions and slowing the growth of health care costs. 

The Internal Revenue Service (IRS) is charged with administering several important sections of the ACA. The IRS must certify if an individual has health insurance coverage and if that plan is offered through a health insurance exchange, determine eligibility for premium tax credits, verify that large employers are offering health coverage to their employees and report the dollar value of employer-sponsored health insurance coverage on each employee's W-2 form.

An audit conducted earlier this year found that the IRS continues to make progress in implementing these reporting requirements. The Treasury Inspector General made recommendations for more effective use of information and suggested steps for better coordination within the agency. The IRS has implemented these suggestions.

While the ACA has added new mandates to the IRS's mission, the health care reform law does not give the IRS access to or control over the medical records of any American. 
------------------------------------------------------------------

According to him the IRS is making progress ...!!!!!!!!!

Should it not be totally ready to be implemented without having to implement more 'suggestions'

This is why obamacare needs to be defunded and delayed


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Like

SharePrint
What to Expect for Refunds in 2013

The IRS issued more than 9 out of 10 refunds to taxpayers in less than 21 days last year. The same results are expected in 2013.

Even though the IRS issues most refunds in less than 21 days, its possible your tax return may require additional review and take longer.

Use Wheres My Refund? to Check the Status of Your Refund.

Wheres My Refund? has a new look for 2013! The tool will include a tracker that displays progress through 3 stages: (1) Return Received, (2) Refund Approved and (3) Refund Sent.

You will get personalized refund information based on the processing of your tax return. The tool will provide an actual refund date as soon as the IRS processes your tax return and approves your refund. Remember, most refunds will be issued in less than 21 days.

In 2013 you will be able to start checking on the status of your return sooner - within 24 hours after we have received your e-filed return or 4 weeks after you mail a paper return.

Additional Information
Pub 2043: IRS Refund Information Guidelines for the Tax Preparation Community
Tax Tip SETT-2012-13 - Season of Giving Tips
Video: When will I get my refund?
Video: How to Use the Where's My Refund? Tool
New! Q&A



joeysomma said:


> I'm sure we all know how the IRS was able to implement the last minute tax changes that took place 12/31/2012. There were some that had filed on January 31st were still waiting for refunds in May.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I can SAY that I saw a cow jump over the moon. Without supporting documentation this assertion means nothing.



joeysomma said:


> They (IRS) lost the returns and they had to be resubmitted. Some several times.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh the Obamacare train wreck.
> 
> Here is an excerpt of a letter Sen Kaine sent to me after I commented to him that I supported the defunding of Obamacare for various reasons, but my biggest concern was the IRS
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


If ignorance is bliss you must be the happiest person in the world LTL because you are sure lacking in intelligence. They also say ignorant people are usually very afraid of many things that they don't understand and you are all that too. So afraid ACA is going to be successful and oh my that would really ruin it for you and your friends who hate the President. What do you think the IRS is going to find out about you that they don't already know? Between the shared information with the IRS and SSA they already know everything about everybody and they have known for years. If you receive SS and Medicare I bet you don't have a problem with the government knowing about you do you?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They (IRS) lost the returns and they had to be resubmitted. Some several times. This happened to returns that were submitted at the time the IRS was supposed to be ready to accept returns. Two weeks later than normal, even after the time to accept returns was changed twice.


Joey where is the proof or are you just making this up? Just think how much fun you can have when ACA turns out to be the disaster that you are hoping it will be. You love to criticize anything the feds do so are you really hoping ACA will be a huge success and launch on time without a hitch? I seriously doubt it. You and your family aren't going to use it are you? So what do you care about it for anyway?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Why isn't Obama in Washington working instead of on the 'campaign trail'? Why isn't he working trying to get a budget passed?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I do remember some problem at the beginning of tax season, so she is probably right about some of it. I find it hard to believe that the glitch was not repaired long before May. That would be especially since he hesitates to provide any documentation.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Joey where is the proof or are you just making this up? Just think how much fun you can have when ACA turns out to be the disaster that you are hoping it will be. You love to criticize anything the feds do so are you really hoping ACA will be a huge success and launch on time without a hitch? I seriously doubt it. You and your family aren't going to use it are you? So what do you care about it for anyway?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If ignorance is bliss you must be the happiest person in the world LTL because you are sure lacking in intelligence. They also say ignorant people are usually very afraid of many things that they don't understand and you are all that too. So afraid ACA is going to be successful and oh my that would really ruin it for you and your friends who hate the President. What do you think the IRS is going to find out about you that they don't already know? Between the shared information with the IRS and SSA they already know everything about everybody and they have known for years. If you receive SS and Medicare I bet you don't have a problem with the government knowing about you do you?


Not ignorant, but again with the put downs, tsk tsk. Did you miss your nap today. Not old enough to get SS or Medicare. Don't get food stamps. Don't have an Obamaphone......... I live within my means and rebudget as necessary.

If I thought Obamacare would work, was fair, was cheaper, and everyone had to use it, my opinions would be different. But it is not fair, it is intrusive, and everyone should have to participate and not get subsidies (Fed. workers). When that happens I will re-evaluate my opinion of the train wreck aka obamacare


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Obamacare:
looking forward to revisiting this issue two years from now after some of the hic-ups are taken care of. Any project of this immensity has growing pains. Medicare sure had its bumps in the road. Even though I am in no hurry to age, I can't wait for time to pass and we are proven right.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That certainly is a positive outlook!
Nothing is perfect, a family member of mine has one of those prepaid debit/credit cards had some issues with it so I messaged the store concerned about the problem. They have certainly tried to resolve the issue it just isn't happening as quickly as anyone would like. Gee, what a mess. 
Point is, as you say there are potholes in any road. We will get them worked out.



Huckleberry said:


> Obamacare:
> looking forward to revisiting this issue two years from now after some of the hic-ups are taken care of. Any project of this immensity has growing pains. Medicare sure had its bumps in the road. Even though I am in no hurry to age, I can't wait for time to pass and we are proven right.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been very kindly and gently reminded that the best way to avoid confrontations is by ignoring those who are confrontational and who I find disagreeable. 
I will doing my best to do that in the future.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Why isn't Obama in Washington working instead of on the 'campaign trail'? Why isn't he working trying to get a budget passed?


There's no way a budget will pass with or without Obama working to make it happen. Actually, he should stay far away from the budget because if his fingerprints are on anything, it will be shot down by you-know-who.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

blah blah blah



lovethelake said:


> Oh the Obamacare train wreck.
> 
> Here is an excerpt of a letter Sen Kaine sent to me after I commented to him that I supported the defunding of Obamacare for various reasons, but my biggest concern was the IRS
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Like
> 
> SharePrint
> What to Expect for Refunds in 2013
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you think that the POTUS needs to be IN DC to work on anything of importance? Has he lost his IPhone? His laptop?



alcameron said:


> There's no way a budget will pass with or without Obama working to make it happen. Actually, he should stay far away from the budget because if his fingerprints are on anything, it will be shot down by you-know-who.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you jelun for the excellent information you provide.



jelun2 said:


> Like
> 
> SharePrint
> What to Expect for Refunds in 2013
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Joey where is the proof or are you just making this up? Just think how much fun you can have when ACA turns out to be the disaster that you are hoping it will be. You love to criticize anything the feds do so are you really hoping ACA will be a huge success and launch on time without a hitch? I seriously doubt it. You and your family aren't going to use it are you? So what do you care about it for anyway?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> There's no way a budget will pass with or without Obama working to make it happen. Actually, he should stay far away from the budget because if his fingerprints are on anything, it will be shot down by you-know-who.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

My curiosity is piqued and away I go. 
So the pious can judge it, it doesn't really matter to me, it is what it is. Read it, filter it, absorb what you want, ignore the rest. 
I am glad that you enjoy the perusals.



damemary said:


> Thank you jelun for the excellent information you provide.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

HAHAHAAA, I just saw your 'blah blah blah' and immediately thought whah whah whah, it must be getting near charlie brown season.



damemary said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Sounds like you are stalking her


 Unlike you, she didn't issue any death threats.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Why isn't Obama in Washington working instead of on the 'campaign trail'? Why isn't he working trying to get a budget passed?


HE'S LIKELY 'FEATHERING HIS NEST' SO HE CAN, oops, retire and be part of his hated 1%. You don't think he thinks of the good of the country do you?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

OOH, the hens are squawking tonight! Has the ACA made you this paranoid? Obama is out on the road doing damage control from all the lies and craziness over this that the Tea Party has shoved down your throats.
In the long run it's going to be a great success. Deal with it!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> OOH, the hens are squawking tonight! Has the ACA made you this paranoid? Obama is out on the road doing damage control from all the lies and craziness over this that the Tea Party has shoved down your throats.
> In the long run it's going to be a great success. Deal with it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> HE'S LIKELY 'FEATHERING HIS NEST' SO HE CAN, oops, retire and be part of his hated 1%. You don't think he thinks of the good of the country do you?


Yes, I do. He's thinking of the 40 million Americans who have no health insurance. He's out pushing the ACA because the repubs have spent $40 million to make people believe it's a "train wreck." Just think what good use that money could have gone for. But I guess when you have the Koch brothers, et al, oiling the repub machine it doesn't matter.
It's time to give it up. It's the law, give it a chance. If it's not working out, fix it. Let's make the best of it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> I can SAY that I saw a cow jump over the moon. Without supporting documentation this assertion means nothing.


jelun12
it is the elephants who are jumping and not in unison all over Washington and of course we can document that. Who knows where they will go from there. I know what they should head for of course: straight for Hell. They will someday no doubt.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


jelun12
interesting is that many of us are already benefiting from ACA. Most likely some of the folks here who are bitching against it. But there is no fix for dumb. Dumb is permanent.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> HE'S LIKELY 'FEATHERING HIS NEST' SO HE CAN, oops, retire and be part of his hated 1%. You don't think he thinks of the good of the country do you?


momeee
meee thinketh President Barack Obama is doing a swell job getting out there and walking all over the lies spread by the Koch Brothers. Well done Mr. President. Unfortunately he has had so much stuff to deal with that he had little time to do it sooner. ACA will become like Medicare and Social Security, the most liked programs ever. My President likes our Country and its hardworking people and he will never turn away from us.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Obamacare:
> looking forward to revisiting this issue two years from now after some of the hic-ups are taken care of. Any project of this immensity has growing pains. Medicare sure had its bumps in the road. Even though I am in no hurry to age, I can't wait for time to pass and we are proven right.


I doubt that people that live in assisted living facilities are not old enough for government assistance


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Do you think that the POTUS needs to be IN DC to work on anything of importance? Has he lost his IPhone? His laptop?


So he is texting Putin about his red line? Or is he sitting in the Common Area at the college emailing Congressmen(women) about the budget crisis.

It just proves that he does not think he is relevant in what goes on in DC. If he were interested or important he would be trying to broker a budget. But he prefers to go on the campaign trail and hang out with college kids.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, momee. I do think President Obama thinks of the good of the country. I also think history will judge him kindly in the years to come.



momeee said:


> HE'S LIKELY 'FEATHERING HIS NEST' SO HE CAN, oops, retire and be part of his hated 1%. You don't think he thinks of the good of the country do you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> OOH, the hens are squawking tonight! Has the ACA made you this paranoid? Obama is out on the road doing damage control from all the lies and craziness over this that the Tea Party has shoved down your throats.
> In the long run it's going to be a great success. Deal with it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yes, I do. He's thinking of the 40 million Americans who have no health insurance. He's out pushing the ACA because the repubs have spent $40 million to make people believe it's a "train wreck." Just think what good use that money could have gone for. But I guess when you have the Koch brothers, et al, oiling the repub machine it doesn't matter.
> It's time to give it up. It's the law, give it a chance. If it's not working out, fix it. Let's make the best of it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> jelun12
> it is the elephants who are jumping and not in unison all over Washington and of course we can document that. Who knows where they will go from there. I know what they should head for of course: straight for Hell. They will someday no doubt.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I doubt that people that live in assisted living facilities are not old enough for government assistance


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: Swirling down the drain.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't do that hell thing, of course, I CAN definitely see them doing several cycles here on earth as it gets hotter than hell. LOL. 
How many billions of years were we told recently that the planet will last? I can see a few still cycling through until then. It will take that long for some lessons to be learned, I can imagine.



Huckleberry said:


> jelun12
> it is the elephants who are jumping and not in unison all over Washington and of course we can document that. Who knows where they will go from there. I know what they should head for of course: straight for Hell. They will someday no doubt.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That comment drew my attention as well, damemary, what silly things these people who don't understand that the wonderful POTUS and his beautiful First Lady and the girls are already of the 1%. 
When President Obama has left the White House he will be earning a minimum of $250K per speech. Just think He can work for 8 hours and take in Two Million Dollars. I bet that makes certain Social Security recipients very jealous. 
The 2 Portuguese Water Dogs can then churn out a few tomes, a la the Bush branches, and take in another couple of million. 
Some people just cannot stand it that this man and his family are so far above them. 
Just like they cannot shake the stupid, stupid, tale that he is a socialist.



damemary said:


> Yes, momee. I do think President Obama thinks of the good of the country. I also think history will judge him kindly in the years to come.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You are absolutely correct, Mz. Huck. 
Obamacare is going to sell itself soon. 
Word of mouth is the best advertisement and as young people figure out that it is a good thing to have a doc's office that recognizes your name, takes you in on an hour's notice when you think you have Lyme's disease or an infected insect bite the usefulness of being insured will sink in. 
Emergencies are not overcrowded for nothing, they are busy because people HAVE to go there. They have no alternative. That will change soon.



Huckleberry said:


> momeee
> meee thinketh President Barack Obama is doing a swell job getting out there and walking all over the lies spread by the Koch Brothers. Well done Mr. President. Unfortunately he has had so much stuff to deal with that he had little time to do it sooner. ACA will become like Medicare and Social Security, the most liked programs ever. My President likes our Country and its hardworking people and he will never turn away from us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Emergencies are not overcrowded for nothing, they are busy because people HAVE to go there. They have no alternative. That will change soon.


Really? Where are the millions of trained doctors coming from to care for the 30 million new patients who will flood the ER or Doctors' offices? (we'll not discuss how the docs will be compensated)

You're correct on one thing. The waiting time for care will be thirty-milliion times longer soon for everyone.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Millions of new doctors? For 30 million new patients?

So you think we need how many new docs for each group of 30 patients?



knitpresentgifts said:


> Really? Where are the millions of trained doctors coming from to care for the 30 million new patients who will flood the ER or Doctors' offices? (we'll not discuss how the docs will be compensated)
> 
> You're correct on one thing. The waiting time for care will be thirty-milliion times longer soon for everyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Millions of new doctors? For 30 million new patients?
> 
> So you think we need how many new docs for each group of 30 patients?


Answer the questions yourself. How many are needed, who will pay their compensation, and what will the waiting times then be.

You have no answers.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Answer the questions yourself. How many are needed, who will pay their compensation, and what will the waiting times then be.
> 
> You have no answers.


Are you really saying it's better for 30 million people to go without healthcare than to try to get them services?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Millions of new doctors? For 30 million new patients?
> 
> So you think we need how many new docs for each group of 30 patients?


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Are you really saying it's better for 30 million people to go without healthcare than to try to get them services?


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The thing is, alcameron, that we all keep forgetting is that when someone of that 30 million NEEDS services they get it. They may be half dead or in a coma from diabetes, they may have massive brain injury from a stroke or accident. They will get the services, the difference is that it may be too late to help them and it is billed to us, the American tax payer and health insurance holder.



alcameron said:


> Are you really saying it's better for 30 million people to go without healthcare than to try to get them services?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> The thing is, alcameron, that we all keep forgetting is that when someone of that 30 million NEEDS services they get it. They may be half dead or in a coma from diabetes, they may have massive brain injury from a stroke or accident. They will get the services, the difference is that it may be too late to help them and it is billed to us, the American tax payer and health insurance holder.


So you agree, there are not enough doctors to service everyone in an efficient manner when 30 million are added to the roles. That is happening today - there will not be a positive difference in services or wait times because Obamacare will be implemented.

There will be a grave difference in the cost to EVERY taxpayer, not just some, the wealthy or those who work and pay income taxes as it exists today.

So, jelun2, how many additional doctors, staff, where from and how about the infrastructure necessary to implement ObamaNoCare. More importantly, who pays for everything?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

This lady just loves to bait, not debate. Don't take the hook. Ignore her. She just write flaming rhetoric as far as I can tell. Just wants a reaction of any kind. I think she feeds off of it. So, just ignore and maybe it will go away.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So you agree, there are not enough doctors to service everyone in an efficient manner when 30 million are added to the roles. That is happening today - there will not be a positive difference in services or wait times because Obamacare will be implemented.
> 
> There will be a grave difference in the cost to EVERY taxpayer, not just some, the wealthy or those who work and pay income taxes as it exists today.
> 
> So, jelun2, how many additional doctors, staff, where from and how about the infrastructure necessary to implement ObamaNoCare. More importantly, who pays for everything?


Are you seriously saying that 30 million of your fellow citizens have no access to anything but emergency health care? That is a shocking figure, but what is more shocking to me is that you are entirely comfortable with it. By the way, what are roles?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Why isn't Obama in Washington working instead of on the 'campaign trail'? Why isn't he working trying to get a budget passed?


He is too busy trying desperately to get people to sign up for his already passed bill. If his bill is so wonderful, he wouldn't need to convince people it is. He has no time to stay in DC and actually do some work.

Obama should be the first one to sign up for his bill. What a photo op he is ignoring. Maybe if people see him and Congress signing up, they would jump on the band wagon. All they are saying is the bill is not good enough for us but it is for you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> Are you seriously saying that 30 million of your fellow citizens have no access to anything but emergency health care? That is a shocking figure, but what is more shocking to me is that you are entirely comfortable with it. By the way, what are roles?


The 30 million are not all fellow citizens. The initial number was around 11M and has grown over the years of debate before the bill was signed. There are also millions that do not have insurance, by their own choice and are also added into this number.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He is too busy trying desperately to get people to sign up for his already passed bill. If his bill is so wonderful, he wouldn't need to convince people it is. He has no time to stay in DC and actually do some work.
> 
> Obama should be the first one to sign up for his bill. What a photo op he is ignoring. Maybe if people see him and Congress signing up, they would jump on the band wagon. All they are saying is the bill is not good enough for us but it is for you.


No, that's not what they're saying. They already have health insurance, just like I do and probably you do, too. They haven't done a thorough job of informing the public, in my opinion. He can do no "work" in DC as long as the Tea Party has taken over the repub party and is trying to shut down the government. There is no negotiating with people who are on the fringe.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The 30 million are not all fellow citizens. The initial number was around 11M and has grown over the years of debate before the bill was signed. There are also millions that do not have insurance, by their own choice and are also added into this number.


No insurance by their own choice? I'm sorry, but the rest of us are paying for their care every time they go to the ER. I would rather subsidize their health insurance than pay for the high cost of the ER and services needed when people are very sick because they didn't see a doc when their problems were more "treatable."


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The 30 million are not all fellow citizens. The initial number was around 11M and has grown over the years of debate before the bill was signed. There are also millions that do not have insurance, by their own choice and are also added into this number.


Who are the 30 million if they aren't fellow citizens?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

True. So true. Keep reminding everyone.



shayfaye said:


> This lady just loves to bait, not debate. Don't take the hook. Ignore her. She just write flaming rhetoric as far as I can tell. Just wants a reaction of any kind. I think she feeds off of it. So, just ignore and maybe it will go away.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> No, that's not what they're saying. They already have health insurance, just like I do and probably you do, too. They haven't done a thorough job of informing the public, in my opinion. He can do no "work" in DC as long as the Tea Party has taken over the repub party and is trying to shut down the government. There is no negotiating with people who are on the fringe.


Hilarious. Now it is the Tea Party's fault? Have you and he no shame? When is he going to put his 'big boy pants on' and do something other than whine, draw red lines and campaign?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Who do you think you're kidding, KPG? Posting double entendres, making frightening threats and then editing them out a moment later...you've claimed on many occasions to be a God-fearing Christian--do you honestly think He doesn't know what's in your heart?


susanmos2000
KPG is a PURE Chino.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Now it is the Tea Party's fault? Have you and he no shame? When is he going to put his 'big boy pants on' and do something other than whine, draw red lines and campaign?


lovethelake
that President Barack Obama is doing a fine job is just getting to you, isn't it. Not all white and highly intelligent that sure gets to you I know.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> No insurance by their own choice? I'm sorry, but the rest of us are paying for their care every time they go to the ER. I would rather subsidize their health insurance than pay for the high cost of the ER and services needed when people are very sick because they didn't see a doc when their problems were more "treatable."


alccameron
it is high time that we who have had Insurance all along get a break. You are right, we all have been paying for those who either could not afford Insurance or refused to buy any.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I doubt that people that live in assisted living facilities are not old enough for government assistance


lovethelake
oh that is where you reside in one of those SUNRISE facilities. Therefore the lake view. I get it now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really? Where are the millions of trained doctors coming from to care for the 30 million new patients who will flood the ER or Doctors' offices? (we'll not discuss how the docs will be compensated)
> 
> You're correct on one thing. The waiting time for care will be thirty-milliion times longer soon for everyone.


KPG
one Doctor per person? Really? Really? Plenty of new Doctors are coming on the scene. There is no shortage of applicants to Medical Schools. Is everyone ill who has medical Insurance? Have not heard (glad to say) that we are in a medicial Epidemic. Having access to preventive care will reduce ER visits as we know them now. But what do you know Pinhead as Bill O'Reilly describes folks like you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No insurance by their own choice? I'm sorry, but the rest of us are paying for their care every time they go to the ER. I would rather subsidize their health insurance than pay for the high cost of the ER and services needed when people are very sick because they didn't see a doc when their problems were more "treatable."


There is a good number of the population that does not want to pay for health insurance. So yes, it by their own choice. They are usually young and healthy, so chose not to pay for insurance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> No, that's not what they're saying. They already have health insurance, just like I do and probably you do, too. They haven't done a thorough job of informing the public, in my opinion. He can do no "work" in DC as long as the Tea Party has taken over the repub party and is trying to shut down the government. There is no negotiating with people who are on the fringe.


No one is trying to shut down the government. Drag yourself away from MSNBC and listen to something else. The Republicans have passed their bill that funds everything except Obamacare. That is a far cry from shutting down the government. All of what the gov't owes will be paid.

The gov't has had enough time to inform/explain Obamacare to the country. It goes into effect next week and the gov't is still trying to explain it. This is screaming for the gov't to postpone the start date.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> one Doctor per person? Really? Really? Plenty of new Doctors are coming on the scene. There is no shortage of applicants to Medical Schools. Is everyone ill who has medical Insurance? Have not heard (glad to say) that we are in a medicial Epidemic. Having access to preventive care will reduce ER visits as we know them now. But what do you know Pinhead as Bill O'Reilly describes folks like you.


Having health insurance will not necessarily reduce ER visits. If there are no clinics in neighborhoods, whether free or not, where will these newly insured people go? Answer, right back to the ER.
The health care law does not address this. Who is the actual pinhead, Huckleberry?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> one Doctor per person? Really? Really? Plenty of new Doctors are coming on the scene. There is no shortage of applicants to Medical Schools. Is everyone ill who has medical Insurance? Have not heard (glad to say) that we are in a medicial Epidemic. Having access to preventive care will reduce ER visits as we know them now. But what do you know Pinhead as Bill O'Reilly describes folks like you.


In fact we might have to issue more visas and green cards to physicians born overseas, allowing them to come here and practice medicine.

The benefits are clear--among them the possibility that the Hand and her xenophobic flunkies might have to choose between a doctor with an accent or no doctor at all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Now it is the Tea Party's fault? Have you and he no shame? When is he going to put his 'big boy pants on' and do something other than whine, draw red lines and campaign?


No kidding. How many members of Congress actually are Tea Party members or support their cause? Yet, Alcameron blames them for everything that has happened in the last five years of Obama's Presidency. Guess what, Al, ObamaCare is of, Obama, alone. He gets all the credit and all the blame. Deal with it.

Guess Al doesn't count all the Dems in the House, any of the Dems in the Senate nor the White House when discussing Congress and all its failures.

She blames only the Tea Party legislators so I guess they are in complete control and running this country. Except MSNBC and particularly the pompous jerk, Harry Reid, claims Ted Cruz, Mike Lee and Rand Paul wasted their time fighting for and standing for what their constituents voted them into office to do.

So, I guess that leaves us with only Bush to blame.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding. How many members of Congress actually are Tea Party members or support their cause? Yet, Alcameron blames them for everything that has happened in the last five years of Obama's Presidency. Guess what, Al, ObamaCare is of, Obama, alone. He gets all the credit and all the blame. Deal with it.
> 
> Guess Al doesn't count all the Dems in the House, any of the Dems in the Senate nor the White House when discussing Congress and all its failures.
> 
> ...


No--but you might as well start at the bottom and work your way up.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That one doc for every 30 people is pretty crazy, isn't it?
Here in Mass we already have something like 98 percent of people on health insurance, people seem to really like it. That safety net is something people really like having. Even if it is just to pop into the corner pharmacy for a flu shot it makes life easier for people. 



Huckleberry says:
one Doctor per person? Really? Really? Plenty of new Doctors are coming on the scene. There is no shortage of applicants to Medical Schools. Is everyone ill who has medical Insurance? Have not heard (glad to say) that we are in a medicial Epidemic. Having access to preventive care will reduce ER visits as we know them now.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> That comment drew my attention as well, damemary, what silly things these people who don't understand that the wonderful POTUS and his beautiful First Lady and the girls are already of the 1%.
> When President Obama has left the White House he will be earning a minimum of $250K per speech. Just think He can work for 8 hours and take in Two Million Dollars. I bet that makes certain Social Security recipients very jealous.
> The 2 Portuguese Water Dogs can then churn out a few tomes, a la the Bush branches, and take in another couple of million.
> Some people just cannot stand it that this man and his family are so far above them.
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Only 19 Republican Senators voted with Cruz. 
Doncha love it, doncha love it, Doncha just love it
Chicka boom Chicka Boom Boom Boom!



susanmos2000 said:


> No--but you might as well start at the bottom and work your way up.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Now it is the Tea Party's fault? Have you and he no shame? When is he going to put his 'big boy pants on' and do something other than whine, draw red lines and campaign?


The Tea Party reps are leading the Obamacare defunding charge and threatening to shut down the government, and no, I'm not ashamed to speak the truth. The government shutdown is totally on their shoulders. There's Nothing to negotiate because they haven't done one bit of work the whole time they've been in the House. There'sno denying that and there's not one thing funny about what they're trying to do. Such great patriots!!!

This OS 7 is driving me bonkers!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

No one, including the Tea Party, voted nor passed the House bill in order to shut the govt down. The entire govt was funded _except _for Obamacare.

The House _passed_ a bill and it is in the Senate. Let's see what Harry is capable of controlling his members.

Telling your lie doesn't make it true. The Tea Party members failed to change the actions of the Senate to date.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding. How many members of Congress actually are Tea Party members or support their cause? Yet, Alcameron blames them for everything that has happened in the last five years of Obama's Presidency. Guess what, Al, ObamaCare is of, Obama, alone. He gets all the credit and all the blame. Deal with it.
> 
> Guess Al doesn't count all the Dems in the House, any of the Dems in the Senate nor the White House when discussing Congress and all its failures.
> 
> ...


The state of the economy has everything to do with Bush and his 2 wars. And the current debt ceiling and possible government shutdown has everything to do with the fringe players.
Is this the same sugary sweet KPG that posts in the garden? She's much nicer when people adore her and preach her politics and religion. Jesus doesn't draw lines, dear, he loves.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one, including the Tea Party, voted nor passed the House bill in order to shut the govt down. The entire govt was funded _except _for Obamacare.
> 
> The House _passed_ a bill and it is in the Senate. Let's see what Harry is capable of controlling his members.
> 
> Telling your lie doesn't make it true. The Tea Party members failed to change the actions of the Senate to date.


Don't be such a fool!
I'll leave you to stew in your own muck. There's nothing here worth discussing because you're so ridiculous. You think Reid can't control his members?? What about Boehner?? The fringe is out of control making the whole repub party look crazy!
Bye, dear.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There is a good number of the population that does not want to pay for health insurance. So yes, it by their own choice. They are usually young and healthy, so chose not to pay for insurance.


Yes, my point is that we pay for them every time they go to the ER. I'd rather pay for their doctor visits than expensive hospital services. They're healthy all right, until their first big catastrophe and then guess what? We get to pay for,them!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> The state of the economy has everything to do with Bush and his 2 wars. And the current debt ceiling and possible government shutdown has everything to do with the fringe players.
> Is this the same sugary sweet KPG that posts in the garden? She's much nicer when people adore her and preach her politics and religion. Jesus doesn't draw lines, dear, he loves.


I don't change my stripes; you do. How dare you tell me that and that I'm a fool. Read your own recent condescending and insulting posts. Guess what you'll find? You only insult non-Libs and those with whom you do not agree.

So, I'll go back to ignoring you and not responding to you as you requested of me several times since you just went back to your insulting and lying ways in two days time. Of course you did after your attempt to separate yourself from your Liberal bullying buddies so you could post in Garden incognito.

Why don't you berate your Liberals loves for what they do? Why do you change your tune when you post depending where you post. Your not Christian enough to stand up for your God against your Libs buds. You only become nice when you desire inclusion with those of us who are courtesy to one another and get along and enjoy intelligent discussion and relationships.

The Liberals on KP don't have that which you crave.

Choose your friends wisely and find God.

Barack draws lines - perhaps that is why you worship him.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Now it is the Tea Party's fault? Have you and he no shame? When is he going to put his 'big boy pants on' and do something other than whine, draw red lines and campaign?


Obama is already the president, in case you hadn't noticed. He doesn't need to campaign.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Is this the same sugary sweet KPG that posts in the garden?


No--there she doesn't talk much, really more of a stationary object. But that's OK too--every garden needs a scarecrow to frighten away perceived intruders.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Don't be such a fool!
> I'll leave you to stew in your own muck. There's nothing here worth discussing because you're so ridiculous. You think Reid can't control his members?? What about Boehner?? The fringe is out of control making the whole repub party look crazy!
> Bye, dear.


Not one false word in my post. Have a Blessed Day, Abaddon!

There is a thread on KP just for you and your rants titled, I'm Right, or something similar. You should visit as you'll fit right in.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> that President Barack Obama is doing a fine job is just getting to you, isn't it. Not all white and highly intelligent that sure gets to you I know.


You know absolutely nothing, and you prove it over and over again. Again you bring in race. I am beginning to believe that you are the racist, because it seems are so focused on skin color and not job performance.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not one false word in my post. Have a Blessed Day!


Ta-ta, sweetheart. Time to climb back on your pole.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> oh that is where you reside in one of those SUNRISE facilities. Therefore the lake view. I get it now.


nope

Don't even know what Sunrise is, sorry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> You know absolutely nothing, and you prove it over and over again. Again you bring in race. I am beginning to believe that you are the racist, because it seems are so focused on skin color and not job performance.


 :thumbup: That's HuckIng always.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't change my stripes; you do. I'll go back to ignoring you and not responding to you as you requested of me several times since you just went back to your insulting and lying ways in two days time. Of course you did after your attempt to separate yourself from your Liberal bullying buddies so you could post in Garden incognito.
> 
> Why don't you berate your Liberals loves for what they do? Why do you change your tune when you post depending where you post. Your not Christian enough to stand up for your God against your Libs buds. You only become nice when you desire inclusion with those of us who are courtesy to one another and get along.
> 
> Choose your friends wisely and find God. Barack draws lines - perhaps that is why you worship him.


Take some advice, some of it your own. First, don't put words in my mouth. I do not worship the president. Secondly, I don't know anyone posting incognito in the garden or anywhere else. Next, I don't need to stand up for God against "my lib friends." God needs no help from me. I don't change my tune at all. I am what I am until I get the patronizing treatment from you and your sidekick. I've been friends with Yarnie and CB for much longer than you've even been around, and we talk to each other civilly. I don't need a person like you to tell me what to believe and how and where to post. I have no idea where you get off running around this forum with an air of arrogance and disdain. I have had very nice conversations in the garden, mostly because the others respect people. Stay out of my garden path and I'll stay out of yours until you can grow up and accept people who think differently than you do.
I'm actually sorry for having to talk like this, but you give people no choice.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: That's HuckIng always.


Don't you just love the cute ducklings Obama needs to sell Obamacare? It looks like an ad aimed at a 12 year old girl. Yep, I bet that ad (or the one with the panda) will make those 27 year old guys run right out and sign up.

Pathetic


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> nope
> 
> Don't even know what Sunrise is, sorry.


No surprises there--I always knew you favored Darkness.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Don't you just love the cute ducklings Obama needs to sell Obamacare? It looks like an ad aimed at a 12 year old girl. Yep, I bet that ad (or the one with the panda) will make those 27 year old guys run right out and sign up.
> 
> Pathetic


Haven't seen it yet. I'm sure its ridiculous as is he running around the country trying to get his young base sold on what he sold them down the river. What is going to happen when the young don't fall in line and pay for insurance?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

If it is going to be the law of the land, then why not the law for all


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Who cares KPG aka galinipper?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> If it is going to be the law of the land, then why not the law for all


Because they are all better than us - don't you know that yet?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because they are all better than us - don't you know that yet?


I guess Al means "what difference does it make"


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Who cares KPG aka galinipper?


I care.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not one false word in my post. Have a Blessed Day, Abaddon!
> 
> There is a thread on KP just for you and your rants titled, I'm Right, or something similar. You should visit as you'll fit right in.


So she knows how to go back and edit her responses after our backs are turned. And she keeps a list of devils and demons so she can call people who disagree with her names.
Pathetic. I'm sure she makes her parents and pastor proud.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I guess Al means "what difference does it make"


Yes, but she doesn't like the top 47% and especially raked Romney over the coals for stating that truth.

Yet Barack, Congress, the staff, the Courts members, etc., are ALL in that top bracket.

So she loves what she hates.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

alcameron said:


> So she knows how to go back and edit her responses after our backs are turned. And she keeps a list of devils and demons so she can call people who disagree with her names.
> Pathetic. I'm sure she makes her parents and pastor proud.


I did no such thing. You're so anxious to insult me you respond even before I've finished writing all I wish to write. You were on-line as I posted while I had a brief convo with another KPer.

ALL posts are public - so how you think anyone can post behind your back is so stupid it isn't worth your mentioning same.

I don't need to keep a list to respond to those who call me any and every name they can think of, as you did and have done.

I know Biblical, Greek mythology and some other Historical and trivial names. You've called me plenty of insulting names, most recently a fool, and so I chose a Biblical moniker for you today. Don't like it? Call me another one, and I'll return the favor again that perhaps will be more to your liking.

NEVER insult my pastor or parents again.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Zip it. I did no such thing. You're old enough to know not to lie. Leave me the heck alone and wallow in your misery.


Yes, you called me a name right up the page.
Here it is:

Not one false word in my post. Have a Blessed Day, Abaddon!

There is a thread on KP just for you and your rants titled, I'm Right, or something similar. You should visit as you'll fit right in.

I'm also not in misery. I'm quite well, thank you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No surprises there--I always knew you favored Darkness.


So if you don't live at a Sunrise Assisted Living Care facility (looked it up) you live in darkness?

Makes no sense to me, but then again rarely do you make sense


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So if you don't live at a Sunrise Assisted Living Care facility (looked it up) you live in darkness?
> 
> Makes no sense to me, but then again rarely do you make sense


Is it for the ill, elderly or handicapped or for anyone? I don't know of them either.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I did no such thing. You're so anxious to insult me you respond even before I've finished writing all I wish to write. You were on-line as I posted while I had a brief convo with another KPer.
> 
> ALL posts are public - so how you think anyone can post behind your back is so stupid it isn't worth your mentioning same.
> 
> ...


I haven't insulted your parents or pastor, only you could do that. I learned about calling people "fool" from you. I never did such a thing until you showed up. The beginning of your post was already there. You hit "update" and added the rest. Why argue about that trivial fact? Just to try to prove yourself right?
If I called you a name at all, it was probably in response to something vile from you. 
May God bless you and help you learn to be humble and kind.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Obama is already the president, in case you hadn't noticed. He doesn't need to campaign.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
For the 2nd time, no less.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Please stop, this stupid exchange is ruining the thread.



alcameron said:


> Who cares KPG aka galinipper?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Here we are, Dem gnashing their teeth and pounding their breasts over funding of Obamacare. He and his administration calls Conservatives all sorts of violent names. But when has he met with the House leaders? Oh that's right he needed a photo op with him (finally) at his desk, talking on the phone with (allegedly)the President of Iran. So he has time for a terrorist, but not Congressmen and women.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There is a good number of the population that does not want to pay for health insurance. So yes, it by their own choice. They are usually young and healthy, so chose not to pay for insurance.


soloweygirl
so you pick up their bill, I am no longer willing to do so.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> In fact we might have to issue more visas and green cards to physicians born overseas, allowing them to come here and practice medicine.
> 
> The benefits are clear--among them the possibility that the Hand and her xenophobic flunkies might have to choose between a doctor with an accent or no doctor at all.


susamos2000
that would not be the first time that we aggressively recruit Doctors from other Countries.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Yes, my point is that we pay for them every time they go to the ER. I'd rather pay for their doctor visits than expensive hospital services. They're healthy all right, until their first big catastrophe and then guess what? We get to pay for,them!!


alcameron
many are young and seemingly healthy but visit the ER a number of times on a Saturday night and you will see a very high percentage of young seeking treatment. With Insurance they could go to outpatient facilities which are open 24/7.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because they are all better than us - don't you know that yet?


KPG 
your complex shows again. Poor thing for suffering it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't change my stripes; you do. How dare you tell me that and that I'm a fool. Read your own recent condescending and insulting posts. Guess what you'll find? You only insult non-Libs and those with whom you do not agree.
> 
> So, I'll go back to ignoring you and not responding to you as you requested of me several times since you just went back to your insulting and lying ways in two days time. Of course you did after your attempt to separate yourself from your Liberal bullying buddies so you could post in Garden incognito.
> 
> ...


KPG
crying into your liquid?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I haven't insulted your parents or pastor, only you could do that. I learned about calling people "fool" from you. I never did such a thing until you showed up. The beginning of your post was already there. You hit "update" and added the rest. Why argue about that trivial fact? Just to try to prove yourself right?
> If I called you a name at all, it was probably in response to something vile from you.
> May God bless you and help you learn to be humble and kind.


She's done this many times. It's beyond me why she needs any God's love when she has so much for herself already. Walk away and breathe - I know how difficult it is though.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because they are all better than us - don't you know that yet?


At last you said something I can agree with. Bless you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because they are all better than us - don't you know that yet?


KPG
so I guess you are telling us that the Ball is in our Court. You are correct, it is.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> At last you said something I can agree with. Bless you.


I guess across the pond they don't understand sarcasm

Bless your heart darling


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I guess across the pond they don't understand sarcasm
> 
> Bless your heart darling


Of course we don't. Bless you right back.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> Of course we don't. Bless you right back.


LOL, and there's a sure sign of you level of understanding!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, something about too many drinks and too many fists... who would want to plan ahead for that?



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> many are young and seemingly healthy but visit the ER a number of times on a Saturday night and you will see a very high percentage of young seeking treatment. With Insurance they could go to outpatient facilities which are open 24/7.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> LOL, and there's a sure sign of you level of understanding!


Whose? I hope you're not implying that I have the sophistication to understand or use sarcasm. Us Old Worlders stand in awe of transatlantic wordsmithery.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh no, I would never IMPLY such a thing. I just would not dream of it.



aw9358 said:


> Whose? I hope you're not implying that I have the sophistication to understand or use sarcasm. Us Old Worlders stand in awe of transatlantic wordsmithery.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Oh no, I would never IMPLY such a thing. I just would not dream of it.


Ah, you're new.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sshhhh, don't tell. They think I am someone gone and come back or a twin or triplet. 
If you give me away things will never be the same.



aw9358 said:


> Ah, you're new.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Sshhhh, don't tell they think I am someone gone and come back or a twin or triplet.
> If you give me away things will never be the same.


I'm saying nowt. 
;-)


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'm saying nowt.
> ;-)


 :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> So she knows how to go back and edit her responses after our backs are turned.


Yes, she does--and for the life of me I can't understand why.

Why edit if means adding such gems such as "Your not Christian enough", "those of us who are courtesy to one another" plus a burst of chainsaw syntax ("So, I'll go back to ignoring you and not responding to you as you requested of me several times since you just went back to your insulting and lying ways in two days time" ). Each version is more incoherent and out of control than the last--she should stick with one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, but she doesn't like the top 47% and especially raked Romney over the coals for stating that truth.
> 
> Yet Barack, Congress, the staff, the Courts members, etc., are ALL in that top bracket.
> 
> So she loves what she hates.


Oh get over yourself. Obama was elected twice. And the ACA was part of his campaign. People voted for it as well. The majority of this country, 47% or not, did not like or trust Romney to run this country. He lost. Get over it..


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't change my stripes; you do. How dare you tell me that and that I'm a fool. Read your own recent condescending and insulting posts. Guess what you'll find? You only insult non-Libs and those with whom you do not agree.
> 
> So, I'll go back to ignoring you and not responding to you as you requested of me several times since you just went back to your insulting and lying ways in two days time. Of course you did after your attempt to separate yourself from your Liberal bullying buddies so you could post in Garden incognito.
> 
> ...


KPG
dear Lord please have mercy on this fool. She is so lost that even you cannot put her on the right path. Lord you messed up royally.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susamos2000
> that would not be the first time that we aggressively recruit Doctors from other Countries.


Of course--there was much talk of a doctor shortage in the 60s, the 70s, and the 90s, and the sky didn't fall. Allowing more foreign-born physicians to enter the US and practice medicine is one option--another is recruiting more medical students from among our minority groups.

Quite honestly, I think neither of these possibilities sits well with the righties--the thought of the man on the other end of the stethoscope having dark skin or speaking with an accent seems to send chills down their spines.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Other than the man who did my hip surgery, I have not dealt with an American physician in a hospital setting in years. Not that I go to hospitals often, so maybe I cannot judge objectively.



susanmos2000 said:


> Of course--there was much talk of a doctor shortage in the 60s, the 70s, and the 90s, and the sky didn't fall. Allowing more foreign-born physicians to enter the US and practice medicine is one option--another is recruiting more medical students from among our minority groups.
> 
> Quite honestly, I think neither of these possibilities sits well with the righties--the thought of the man on the other end of the stethoscope having dark skin or speaking with an accent seems to send chills down their spines.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

DIPLOMACY not WAR:
what many Presidents since 1979 could not achieve, President Obama has, he reached out to Iran and the World applauses him. Our President spoke with an Iranian Leader for the first time in 34 years. A step as giant as it is small. Lots to be thankful for and praise to be give to both Leaders.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

And the announcement about the Syrian solution seems to be great news as well!
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/local-news/20130927-u.n.-security-council-votes-to-eliminate-syria-s-chemical-weapons.ece



Huckleberry said:


> DIPLOMACY not WAR:
> what many Presidents since 1979 could not achieve, President Obama has, he reached out to Iran and the World applauses him. Our President spoke with an Iranian Leader for the first time in 34 years. A step as giant as it is small. Lots to be thankful for and praise to be give to both Leaders.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Damn that leading from behind!



Huckleberry said:


> DIPLOMACY not WAR:
> what many Presidents since 1979 could not achieve, President Obama has, he reached out to Iran and the World applauses him. Our President spoke with an Iranian Leader for the first time in 34 years. A step as giant as it is small. Lots to be thankful for and praise to be give to both Leaders.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Damn that leading from behind!


jelun2
oh yes, I forgot that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ALMA AWARDS

have been watching the Awards and am impressed about the engery the People bring to their Country, UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. They now have their own Show on MSNBC. Sure will be watching them. The Tea Party is able to divide the GOP but the rest of us will UNITE not for a Party but for our Country. FOR THIS IS OUR COUNTRY, LAND THAT WE LOVE.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> that President Barack Obama is doing a fine job is just getting to you, isn't it. Not all white and highly intelligent that sure gets to you I know.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> alccameron
> it is high time that we who have had Insurance all along get a break. You are right, we all have been paying for those who either could not afford Insurance or refused to buy any.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> oh that is where you reside in one of those SUNRISE facilities. Therefore the lake view. I get it now.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> one Doctor per person? Really? Really? Plenty of new Doctors are coming on the scene. There is no shortage of applicants to Medical Schools. Is everyone ill who has medical Insurance? Have not heard (glad to say) that we are in a medicial Epidemic. Having access to preventive care will reduce ER visits as we know them now. But what do you know Pinhead as Bill O'Reilly describes folks like you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Until they get sick or have an accident. Now they have to have insurance or pay a fine. Do you have a problem with that? If you do, too bad. It's the law of the land. Suck it up.



soloweygirl said:


> There is a good number of the population that does not want to pay for health insurance. So yes, it by their own choice. They are usually young and healthy, so chose not to pay for insurance.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nope. Ain't gonna happen.



soloweygirl said:


> No one is trying to shut down the government. Drag yourself away from MSNBC and listen to something else. The Republicans have passed their bill that funds everything except Obamacare. That is a far cry from shutting down the government. All of what the gov't owes will be paid.
> 
> The gov't has had enough time to inform/explain Obamacare to the country. It goes into effect next week and the gov't is still trying to explain it. This is screaming for the gov't to postpone the start date.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

medusa said:


> jelun2 said:
> 
> 
> > That comment drew my attention as well, damemary, what silly things these people who don't understand that the wonderful POTUS and his beautiful First Lady and the girls are already of the 1%.
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Snoopy dance. All together. The Republicans are sick of the Tea Party too. I see a coalition coming.



jelun2 said:


> Only 19 Republican Senators voted with Cruz.
> Doncha love it, doncha love it, Doncha just love it
> Chicka boom Chicka Boom Boom Boom!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one, including the Tea Party, voted nor passed the House bill in order to shut the govt down. The entire govt was funded _except _for Obamacare.
> 
> The House _passed_ a bill and it is in the Senate. Let's see what Harry is capable of controlling his members.
> 
> Telling your lie doesn't make it true. The Tea Party members failed to change the actions of the Senate to date.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> The state of the economy has everything to do with Bush and his 2 wars. And the current debt ceiling and possible government shutdown has everything to do with the fringe players.
> Is this the same sugary sweet KPG that posts in the garden? She's much nicer when people adore her and preach her politics and religion. Jesus doesn't draw lines, dear, he loves.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Yes, my point is that we pay for them every time they go to the ER. I'd rather pay for their doctor visits than expensive hospital services. They're healthy all right, until their first big catastrophe and then guess what? We get to pay for,them!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Obama is already the president, in case you hadn't noticed. He doesn't need to campaign.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good one susan!



susanmos2000 said:


> No--there she doesn't talk much, really more of a stationary object. But that's OK too--every garden needs a scarecrow to frighten away perceived intruders.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sunrise is when the sun comes up in the morning. fyi



lovethelake said:


> nope
> 
> Don't even know what Sunrise is, sorry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know Al personally to be an intelligent person who lives her faith. I'm proud you're here.



alcameron said:


> Take some advice, some of it your own. First, don't put words in my mouth. I do not worship the president. Secondly, I don't know anyone posting incognito in the garden or anywhere else. Next, I don't need to stand up for God against "my lib friends." God needs no help from me. I don't change my tune at all. I am what I am until I get the patronizing treatment from you and your sidekick. I've been friends with Yarnie and CB for much longer than you've even been around, and we talk to each other civilly. I don't need a person like you to tell me what to believe and how and where to post. I have no idea where you get off running around this forum with an air of arrogance and disdain. I have had very nice conversations in the garden, mostly because the others respect people. Stay out of my garden path and I'll stay out of yours until you can grow up and accept people who think differently than you do.
> I'm actually sorry for having to talk like this, but you give people no choice.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Snoopy dance. All together. The Republicans are sick of the Tea Party too. I see a coalition coming.


damemary
what a pleasure it is to see Cruz self-destruct. Soon he is left with friends from the loony crowd only. Let us hope that the GOP of old can find itself again. So sad that just a handful of idiots can do so much damage to so many.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. I think a wreck on their motorcycles may do it. Or not.



lovethelake said:


> Don't you just love the cute ducklings Obama needs to sell Obamacare? It looks like an ad aimed at a 12 year old girl. Yep, I bet that ad (or the one with the panda) will make those 27 year old guys run right out and sign up.
> 
> Pathetic


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh Susannah, you are sharp tonight.



susanmos2000 said:


> No surprises there--I always knew you favored Darkness.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RAID!!!!



alcameron said:


> So she knows how to go back and edit her responses after our backs are turned. And she keeps a list of devils and demons so she can call people who disagree with her names.
> Pathetic. I'm sure she makes her parents and pastor proud.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good. Then it will DIE.



jelun2 said:


> Please stop, this stupid exchange is ruining the thread.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a better way for it to die. It's called UNWATCH.


damemary said:


> Good. Then it will DIE.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Huck, I'm getting sick of that polka dot avatar. Ugly taste. I need a TUMS and ginger ale.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought booze would make you sleep......tolerance must be building.



Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> crying into your liquid?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> KPG
> so I guess you are telling us that the Ball is in our Court. You are correct, it is.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

God bless. You will benefit from it if you let it work.



lovethelake said:


> I guess across the pond they don't understand sarcasm
> 
> Bless your heart darling


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Now THAT's sarcasm.....with class. I bow to your transatlantic wordsmithery.



aw9358 said:


> Whose? I hope you're not implying that I have the sophistication to understand or use sarcasm. Us Old Worlders stand in awe of transatlantic wordsmithery.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She's new, but she's been known to reply quite well. Learns quickly.



aw9358 said:


> Ah, you're new.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Methinks she tipples too much.



susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, she does--and for the life of me I can't understand why.
> 
> Why edit if means adding such gems such as "Your not Christian enough", "those of us who are courtesy to one another" plus a burst of chainsaw syntax ("So, I'll go back to ignoring you and not responding to you as you requested of me several times since you just went back to your insulting and lying ways in two days time" ). Each version is more incoherent and out of control than the last--she should stick with one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh get over yourself. Obama was elected twice. And the ACA was part of his campaign. People voted for it as well. The majority of this country, 47% or not, did not like or trust Romney to run this country. He lost. Get over it..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe they should stick to their quacktitioners. I hear garden remedies work well.



susanmos2000 said:


> Of course--there was much talk of a doctor shortage in the 60s, the 70s, and the 90s, and the sky didn't fall. Allowing more foreign-born physicians to enter the US and practice medicine is one option--another is recruiting more medical students from among our minority groups.
> 
> Quite honestly, I think neither of these possibilities sits well with the righties--the thought of the man on the other end of the stethoscope having dark skin or speaking with an accent seems to send chills down their spines.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> DIPLOMACY not WAR:
> what many Presidents since 1979 could not achieve, President Obama has, he reached out to Iran and the World applauses him. Our President spoke with an Iranian Leader for the first time in 34 years. A step as giant as it is small. Lots to be thankful for and praise to be give to both Leaders.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> And the announcement about the Syrian solution seems to be great news as well!
> http://www.dallasnews.com/news/local-news/20130927-u.n.-security-council-votes-to-eliminate-syria-s-chemical-weapons.ece


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hope there's more.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, letting someone else share the credit! Where do these ideas originate?



jelun2 said:


> Damn that leading from behind!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Count in folks. We will unite for our country and the world will be a better place. I'm in.



Huckleberry said:


> ALMA AWARDS
> 
> have been watching the Awards and am impressed about the engery the People bring to their Country, UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. They now have their own Show on MSNBC. Sure will be watching them. The Tea Party is able to divide the GOP but the rest of us will UNITE not for a Party but for our Country. FOR THIS IS OUR COUNTRY, LAND THAT WE LOVE.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga-


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Hey Huck, I'm getting sick of that polka dot avatar. Ugly taste. I need a TUMS and ginger ale.


damemary
looks like a modern bowling ball.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

LOL. That is exactly what I thought it was.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No one is trying to shut down the government. Drag yourself away from MSNBC and listen to something else. The Republicans have passed their bill that funds everything except Obamacare. That is a far cry from shutting down the government. All of what the gov't owes will be paid.
> 
> The gov't has had enough time to inform/explain Obamacare to the country. It goes into effect next week and the gov't is still trying to explain it. This is screaming for the gov't to postpone the start date.


Harry Reid sent back a bill that funds the government and will not defund the ACA. Heard that on CNN.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Having health insurance will not necessarily reduce ER visits. If there are no clinics in neighborhoods, whether free or not, where will these newly insured people go? Answer, right back to the ER.
> The health care law does not address this. Who is the actual pinhead, Huckleberry?


What city or town does not have a doctor's office or clinic?
A _neighborhood_ does not necessarily have to have clinics. But cities and towns do. So they will go to another part of town to get treatment. I think you answered your own question there, solowey. Why wait anywhere from 3-5 hours to be seen in the ER when they can go to a doctor now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Count in folks. We will unite for our country and the world will be a better place. I'm in.


I'm in!


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What city or town does not have a doctor's office or clinic?
> A _neighborhood_ does not necessarily have to have clinics. But cities and towns do. So they will go to another part of town to get treatment. I think you answered your own question there, solowey. Why wait anywhere from 3-5 hours to be seen in the ER when they can go to a doctor now.


There are MANY towns that have no medical support. The more rural, the less likely there would be one.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Here we are, Dem gnashing their teeth and pounding their breasts over funding of Obamacare. He and his administration calls Conservatives all sorts of violent names. But when has he met with the House leaders? Oh that's right he needed a photo op with him (finally) at his desk, talking on the phone with (allegedly)the President of Iran. So he has time for a terrorist, but not Congressmen and women.


What is it with you with clawing and pounding breasts? Some sort of fetish, LTL? 
He has met with House leaders many, many times only to have the same results. I would guess that he is as tired as the rest of Americans are of Tea Party antics. You just can't see the destruction these tea baggers are causing. 
As for talking on the phone with Iran's leader whom you have not proven to be a terrorist( just because he is Islamic does not make the Iranian leader a terrorist.) After almost 30 years, it's time to talk. Or do you want to watch their nukes land in your back yard?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> There are MANY towns that have no medical support. The more rural, the less likely there would be one.


And the same would be true to have a hospital there, wouldn't it? If you have to drive or be driven to the ER then you can drive or be driven to a doctor's office or clinic, right? I am not referring to emergency situations here. Most people would rather have a small co-pay than a huge ER bill, ergo they can now choose to see a doctor instead.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What is it with you with clawing and pounding breasts? Some sort of fetish, LTL?
> He has met with House leaders many, many times only to have the same results. I would guess that he is as tired as the rest of Americans are of Tea Party antics. You just can't see the destruction these tea baggers are causing.
> As for talking on the phone with Iran's leader whom you have not proven to be a terrorist( just because he is Islamic does not make the Iranian leader a terrorist.) After almost 30 years, it's time to talk. Or do you want to watch their nukes land in your back yard?


When has he met with House Leaders? Have not seen anything in the news for over a month. He just talks to them via the TV like he did the other day.

He had the opportunity to talk to the president last week, but chose not to. He is the fake leader of a country that has been correctly labeled a terrorist state by the civilized world; that would make him a terrorist or a supporter of terrorism not because he is Muslim. Guess the prez of Iran thought talking to a reporter would be more interesting than a face to face with Obama last week. Besides that he is just a figure head. A man picked by the Supreme Leader out of almost 700 applicants. He has no power. He is a talking head like Obama

Using vile language only proves that you are incapable of putting together a civil thought, but then again no surprise there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well then, I guess the people who live there must be fine with that or they'd move. ACA was not designed to solve everything. God bless.



momeee said:


> There are MANY towns that have no medical support. The more rural, the less likely there would be one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

At some point, everyone says to themselves, 'Self, this is not doing any good.'

Not all Muslims (or Catholics etc.) are terrorists. (Bears repeating.)

Sometimes an opening in any situation is too good to miss. Just take it. It's sometimes called diplomacy.



BrattyPatty said:


> What is it with you with clawing and pounding breasts? Some sort of fetish, LTL?
> He has met with House leaders many, many times only to have the same results. I would guess that he is as tired as the rest of Americans are of Tea Party antics. You just can't see the destruction these tea baggers are causing.
> As for talking on the phone with Iran's leader whom you have not proven to be a terrorist( just because he is Islamic does not make the Iranian leader a terrorist.) After almost 30 years, it's time to talk. Or do you want to watch their nukes land in your back yard?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> And the same would be true to have a hospital there, wouldn't it? If you have to drive or be driven to the ER then you can drive or be driven to a doctor's office or clinic, right? I am not referring to emergency situations here. Most people would rather have a small co-pay than a huge ER bill, ergo they can now choose to see a doctor instead.


Good - then these same people can drive or be driven to get a voter ID too, right? After all, that isn't an emergency situation so there is no excuse why they are not able to get an ID.

Glad you and damemary agree!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> There are MANY towns that have no medical support. The more rural, the less likely there would be one.


momeee
Well, do we not check out our surroundings when we put down our roots? We look for a place to work, good schools, a church to attend and Doctors and Hospitals near in case of need. If we choose to live somewhere without some of these, we have to live with the consequences. It has been nothing out of the ordinary for people living in rural areas to travel to the next town for medical care and even farther to a Hospital. If someone wants to reside in areas where there are fewer amenities, compromises have to be made. If you are lucky enough to inherit farmland, you learn from your Ancestors how they took care of themselves. If you chose to move away from the City, you should have planned for all events in Life and don't come crying to me if you are missing something.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good - then these same people can drive or be driven to get a voter ID too, right? After all, that isn't an emergency situation so there is no excuse why they are not able to get an ID.
> 
> Glad you and damemary agree!


KG
you are missing the voter ID issue by a mile. Perhaps altogether because you want to.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> KG
> you are missing the voter ID issue by a mile. Perhaps altogether because you want to.


Naturally--two and two don't necessarily make four when Mr. Hand AKA Cherf is counting on her own fingers.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> When has he met with House Leaders? Have not seen anything in the news for over a month. He just talks to them via the TV like he did the other day.
> 
> He had the opportunity to talk to the president last week, but chose not to. He is the fake leader of a country that has been correctly labeled a terrorist state by the civilized world; that would make him a terrorist or a supporter of terrorism not because he is Muslim. Guess the prez of Iran thought talking to a reporter would be more interesting than a face to face with Obama last week. Besides that he is just a figure head. A man picked by the Supreme Leader out of almost 700 applicants. He has no power. He is a talking head like Obama
> 
> Using vile language only proves that you are incapable of putting together a civil thought, but then again no surprise there.


lovethelake
Not speaking about important issues last week was an intelligent choice by both Leaders. Missed that part, didn't you. Had Pres. Bush not dumped the greatest heap of trouble on Pres. Obama, Obama would have had a lot of time to do a lot of other things which would have been at least somewhat pleasant. And then the Repulicans have been dumping more on him which started before he went into the White House.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good - then these same people can drive or be driven to get a voter ID too, right? After all, that isn't an emergency situation so there is no excuse why they are not able to get an ID.
> 
> Glad you and damemary agree!


KPG
how much effort is your Church making to assist people to get all of the papers People now need to vote? I bet if it does, it is very selective, know what I mean.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> And the same would be true to have a hospital there, wouldn't it? If you have to drive or be driven to the ER then you can drive or be driven to a doctor's office or clinic, right? I am not referring to emergency situations here. Most people would rather have a small co-pay than a huge ER bill, ergo they can now choose to see a doctor instead.


While what you say is true, and I don't know where you live, but in my area, very rural, there is a good-sized aging, independent, poor population. These folks don't see doctors regularly, and some don't drive. They do rely on ambulance and ER services, which has nothing to do with this administration or ACA.

It has been hard- and impossible mainly- to attract doctors to the area who would be willing and able to set up a private, group or satellite medical practice. Because of all these factors when they do need a doctor, the wait for an appointment is many weeks long, so, naturally, they head for the ER. Unless ACA is going to somehow provide transportation I don't see how this situation is affected one way or another. For these folks, it is simply a fact of life because of where they live.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> Not speaking about important issues last week was an intelligent choice by both Leaders. Missed that part, didn't you. Had Pres. Bush not dumped the greatest heap of trouble on Pres. Obama, Obama would have had a lot of time to do a lot of other things which would have been at least somewhat pleasant. And then the Repulicans have been dumping more on him which started before he went into the White House.


Hilarious. Still blaming Bush.... Don't remember Reagan blaming Carter for the horrific situation he was left with. Remember the hostages, gas shortages, mortgage interest rates through the roof, poorly equipped military, misery index at an all time high......oh those would be your good old days


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> While what you say is true, and I don't know where you live, but in my area, very rural, there is a good-sized aging, independent, poor population. These folks don't see doctors regularly, and some don't drive. They do rely on ambulance and ER services, which has nothing to do with this administration or ACA.
> 
> It has been hard- and impossible mainly- to attract doctors to the area who would be willing and able to set up a private, group or satellite medical practice. Because of all these factors when they do need a doctor, the wait for an appointment is many weeks long, so, naturally, they head for the ER. Unless ACA is going to somehow provide transportation I don't see how this situation is affected one way or another. For these folks, it is simply a fact of life because of where they live.


Their situation in fact may not improve, and that's unfortunate. But most folks do have doctors' offices and clinics in their communities, and Obamacare will render them accessible.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No kidding. How many members of Congress actually are Tea Party members or support their cause? Yet, Alcameron blames them for everything that has happened in the last five years of Obama's Presidency. Guess what, Al, ObamaCare is of, Obama, alone. He gets all the credit and all the blame. Deal with it.
> 
> Guess Al doesn't count all the Dems in the House, any of the Dems in the Senate nor the White House when discussing Congress and all its failures.
> 
> ...


If Rachel Maddow, Chris Matthews, Ed Shultz and Al Sharpton say the Tea Party is responsible, then the Tea Party is responsible. What's the matter fer you? MSNBC knows all and they have the ratings to prove it. That's why the lefties know what they know. Makes all kinds of sense.

I think that the statute of limitations on blaming Bush for everything has expired. Didn't the Tea Party come into existence just before the 2010 elections? One can't possibly blame them for all 5 years. Liberal logic I suppose.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No one, including the Tea Party, voted nor passed the House bill in order to shut the govt down. The entire govt was funded _except _for Obamacare.
> 
> The House _passed_ a bill and it is in the Senate. Let's see what Harry is capable of controlling his members.
> 
> Telling your lie doesn't make it true. The Tea Party members failed to change the actions of the Senate to date.


It is amazing how the liberals gloss over the fact that the House voted to fund the government, all except Obamacare. The shutdown fear mongering is coming from Obama and the Democrats. Can't wait to see what Harry does with the Senate, as it will be his fault for the shutdown.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Haven't seen it yet. I'm sure its ridiculous as is he running around the country trying to get his young base sold on what he sold them down the river. What is going to happen when the young don't fall in line and pay for insurance?


It will have no choice but to crumble. The gov't can't afford to back it, which is what will have to happen. How can they expect the young to pay for insurance when 1) they don't have jobs, 2) they only have part time jobs, 3) they can purchase insurance when they need it. All of Obama's current campaigning is just a lot of hot air. Why does he have to campaign for a bill that has already been passed? If the people really wanted Obamacare, they would be lining up with pen and checkbook in hand to get it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> so you pick up their bill, I am no longer willing to do so.


You are more likely picking up the bill for all the illegal immigrants that flood the ER's, than those of the young and healthy. That is your preference so I guess it is all right.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> At last you said something I can agree with. Bless you.


Do you even know what you are agreeing with?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Still blaming Bush.... Don't remember Reagan blaming Carter for the horrific situation he was left with. Remember the hostages, gas shortages, mortgage interest rates through the roof, poorly equipped military, misery index at an all time high......oh those would be your good old days


lovethelake
get used to it, I shall blame Bush for as long as we have to pay for his idotic Wars. I take that back, I blame him for as long as even one Veteran still suffers from those Wars and that might well be 50 years.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

momeee said:


> While what you say is true, and I don't know where you live, but in my area, very rural, there is a good-sized aging, independent, poor population. These folks don't see doctors regularly, and some don't drive. They do rely on ambulance and ER services, which has nothing to do with this administration or ACA.
> 
> It has been hard- and impossible mainly- to attract doctors to the area who would be willing and able to set up a private, group or satellite medical practice. Because of all these factors when they do need a doctor, the wait for an appointment is many weeks long, so, naturally, they head for the ER. Unless ACA is going to somehow provide transportation I don't see how this situation is affected one way or another. For these folks, it is simply a fact of life because of where they live.


momeee
well you are bringing up other problems like public transportation for those who should not or cannot drive and affordable, pleasant housing for those who no longer should be living by themselves or far away from services they need. Lots to take care of for which we find no money BUT mention War to the Republicans and they are in 7th Heaven.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Harry Reid sent back a bill that funds the government and will not defund the ACA. Heard that on CNN.


Good for you. You know how to change the channel. What will you learn next?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> Well then, I guess the people who live there must be fine with that or they'd move. ACA was not designed to solve everything. God bless.


damemary
many people make poor choices, don't they. So many aging people in the suburbs scale down when older and move to where the services they need are very accessible. Why don't rural Residents look at options? ACA is for Health Care not for transportation or housing. Would like to hear the screams if that was brought up for a vote.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> What city or town does not have a doctor's office or clinic?
> A _neighborhood_ does not necessarily have to have clinics. But cities and towns do. So they will go to another part of town to get treatment. I think you answered your own question there, solowey. Why wait anywhere from 3-5 hours to be seen in the ER when they can go to a doctor now.


Oh please. Who is filling up the ER's? It's mostly the illegal immigrants and the poor. These neighborhoods rarely have clinics or doctor's offices any more. The people are forced to go to the ER because there is no where else for them to go. They can't afford to travel to another part of town in the hopes of finding a clinic or doctor that will see them without an appointment. They go to the closest place which is the ER.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Their situation in fact may not improve, and that's unfortunate. But most folks do have doctors' offices and clinics in their communities, and Obamacare will render them accessible.


susanmos2000
once Hospitals have fewer Patients who do not pay their bills, more money may become available for Satellite Clinics to rural areas and once they will be in place, more people may move to those areas ad more development may take place but then, the rural folks do not like that. They do not like to share their towns with City Folk. And so it goes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> If Rachel Maddow, Chris Matthews, Ed Shultz and Al Sharpton say the Tea Party is responsible, then the Tea Party is responsible. What's the matter fer you? MSNBC knows all and they have the ratings to prove it. That's why the lefties know what they know. Makes all kinds of sense.
> 
> I think that the statute of limitations on blaming Bush for everything has expired. Didn't the Tea Party come into existence just before the 2010 elections? One can't possibly blame them for all 5 years. Liberal logic I suppose.


soloweygirl
quality before quantity. And MSNBC delivers quality. Perhaps way over your head but quality nevertheless.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh please. Who is filling up the ER's? It's mostly the illegal immigrants and the poor. These neighborhoods rarely have clinics or doctor's offices any more. The people are forced to go to the ER because there is no where else for them to go. They can't afford to travel to another part of town in the hopes of finding a clinic or doctor that will see them without an appointment. They go to the closest place which is the ER.


soloweygirl
your reasoning is more than flawed. People go to the ER because they cannot be turned away there when they have no Insurance. Go sit in a waiting room of the ER and monitor what takes place. You are totally out of the loop.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It is amazing how the liberals gloss over the fact that the House voted to fund the government, all except Obamacare. The shutdown fear mongering is coming from Obama and the Democrats. Can't wait to see what Harry does with the Senate, as it will be his fault for the shutdown.


soloweygirl
glad to state that there are some still decent, caring Republicans who totally disagree with the likes as Cruz, Gohmert, Rand, Bachmann, the prime Nuts of the Tea Party. How would you know, your source of information gathering is
so limited.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It will have no choice but to crumble. The gov't can't afford to back it, which is what will have to happen. How can they expect the young to pay for insurance when 1) they don't have jobs, 2) they only have part time jobs, 3) they can purchase insurance when they need it. All of Obama's current campaigning is just a lot of hot air. Why does he have to campaign for a bill that has already been passed? If the people really wanted Obamacare, they would be lining up with pen and checkbook in hand to get it.


soloweygirl
you are a prime example of being a totally uninformed individual when it comes to Obamacare. And folks like you like to convince others that Obamacare is a failure. I know, you wish it were so. Sorry to disappoint you. There are kinks - as with any new big undertaking - but we will iron them out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> get used to it, I shall blame Bush for as long as we have to pay for his idotic Wars. I take that back, I blame him for as long as even one Veteran still suffers from those Wars and that might well be 50 years.


How very convenient that you overlooked the fact that Obama brought us to the brink of war with Syria. If it wasn't for Putin, we probably would be gearing up for another war right now. A war that the Republicans were against. That is Obama's doing. Obama is ready for another war and the Democrats were following right along.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> many people make poor choices, don't they. So many aging people in the suburbs scale down when older and move to where the services they need are very accessible. Why don't rural Residents look at options? ACA is for Health Care not for transportation or housing. Would like to hear the screams if that was brought up for a vote.


The ACA is for health INSURANCE, not health care. It does nothing for health care costs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> quality before quantity. And MSNBC delivers quality. Perhaps way over your head but quality nevertheless.


They fooled you, but seeing what they have to work with it was not a challenge.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh please. Who is filling up the ER's? It's mostly the illegal immigrants and the poor. These neighborhoods rarely have clinics or doctor's offices any more. The people are forced to go to the ER because there is no where else for them to go. They can't afford to travel to another part of town in the hopes of finding a clinic or doctor that will see them without an appointment. They go to the closest place which is the ER.


soloweygirl
illegal Immigrants, really? Probably in your neighborhood where Farm Co-ops employ them for a pittance to do their harvesting. Not in my neck of the woods. Immigrants are the only people still willing to be used as slave labor. Would I jump a border fence if my Family and I were hungry? YOU BET!!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The ACA is for health INSURANCE, not health care. It does nothing for health care costs.


soloweygirl
are you suffering from something? So sorry.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> your reasoning is more than flawed. People go to the ER because they cannot be turned away there when they have no Insurance. Go sit in a waiting room of the ER and monitor what takes place. You are totally out of the loop.


That is exactly the point. They have no insurance so they go to the ER and use it as their clinic/doctor's office. The young and healthy are not clogging up the ER's, it's the illegal immigrants and poor. I've been to many ER's over the years in cities and suburbs and that is what is going on.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How very convenient that you overlooked the fact that Obama brought us to the brink of war with Syria. If it wasn't for Putin, we probably would be gearing up for another war right now. A war that the Republicans were against. That is Obama's doing. Obama is ready for another war and the Democrats were following right along.


soloweygirl
he did? Honestly? Again, change your sources of information. The muck you are gathering is beginning to smell horrible.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> you are a prime example of being a totally uninformed individual when it comes to Obamacare. And folks like you like to convince others that Obamacare is a failure. I know, you wish it were so. Sorry to disappoint you. There are kinks - as with any new big undertaking - but we will iron them out.


OK, then who is the base that is supposed to support Obamacare? Where will the funds come from? According to the bill, the taxpayers will not be funding Obamacare, so do tell who will if not the young and healthy?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> he did? Honestly? Again, change your sources of information. The muck you are gathering is beginning to smell horrible.


How quickly you forget/ignore that Obama was all set to bomb Syria with or without Congressional approval. It's your sources that need to be changed.

I'm through with this merry-go-round ride with you. You see things one way, I another. I'm agreeing to disagree with you. The end.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> That is exactly the point. They have no insurance so they go to the ER and use it as their clinic/doctor's office. The young and healthy are not clogging up the ER's, it's the illegal immigrants and poor. I've been to many ER's over the years in cities and suburbs and that is what is going on.


soloweygirl
Please read your posting. You are making my point. You really hate illegal Immigrants, don't you. In fact I think it is certain Immigrants you despise and just call them illegal in hopes that you look better. Sorry, it is not working. I accept everyone who is nice no matter their country of origin. The help we have in and around the house is from 3 different countries and they are wonderful people.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How quickly you forget/ignore that Obama was all set to bomb Syria with or without Congressional approval. It's your sources that need to be changed.
> 
> I'm through with this merry-go-round ride with you. You see things one way, I another. I'm agreeing to disagree with you. The end.


soloweygirl
sure I see things different from you. I gather facts and not Fox fiction.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> When has he met with House Leaders? Have not seen anything in the news for over a month. He just talks to them via the TV like he did the other day.
> 
> He had the opportunity to talk to the president last week, but chose not to. He is the fake leader of a country that has been correctly labeled a terrorist state by the civilized world; that would make him a terrorist or a supporter of terrorism not because he is Muslim. Guess the prez of Iran thought talking to a reporter would be more interesting than a face to face with Obama last week. Besides that he is just a figure head. A man picked by the Supreme Leader out of almost 700 applicants. He has no power. He is a talking head like Obama
> 
> Using vile language only proves that you are incapable of putting together a civil thought, but then again no surprise there.


I did not use vile language! I quoted you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How very convenient that you overlooked the fact that Obama brought us to the brink of war with Syria. If it wasn't for Putin, we probably would be gearing up for another war right now. A war that the Republicans were against. That is Obama's doing. Obama is ready for another war and the Democrats were following right along.


soloweygirl
War? honestly? Who said so? Fox must have done so.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good - then these same people can drive or be driven to get a voter ID too, right? After all, that isn't an emergency situation so there is no excuse why they are not able to get an ID.
> 
> Glad you and damemary agree!


Changing the subject again I see. We are not discussing Voter ID. 
Your bowling ball art is very outdated by the way.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I did not use vile language! I quoted you.


Bratty Patty
talk about vile language. Boy they sure have sent poisoned arrows in our direction, haven't they! I sometimes wish I had gotten used to using foul language. Have to learn to get on board I guess. They even go farther than just vile, they have gone as far as "die". Christians they think they are. CHINOs.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> While what you say is true, and I don't know where you live, but in my area, very rural, there is a good-sized aging, independent, poor population. These folks don't see doctors regularly, and some don't drive. They do rely on ambulance and ER services, which has nothing to do with this administration or ACA.
> 
> It has been hard- and impossible mainly- to attract doctors to the area who would be willing and able to set up a private, group or satellite medical practice. Because of all these factors when they do need a doctor, the wait for an appointment is many weeks long, so, naturally, they head for the ER. Unless ACA is going to somehow provide transportation I don't see how this situation is affected one way or another. For these folks, it is simply a fact of life because of where they live.


Are these people so isolated that they never learned how to drive, momee? Of course the ACA does not provide transportation. So what point are you trying to make? That people will still use the ER? Yes, they will, but now most will have the option not to use it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Changing the subject again I see. We are not discussing Voter ID.
> Your bowling ball art is very outdated by the way.


Bratty Patty
changing the subject is a steady pattern with them. It is either that or threatening to never talk to us. Hollow threats of course. Would that be delightful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It is amazing how the liberals gloss over the fact that the House voted to fund the government, all except Obamacare. The shutdown fear mongering is coming from Obama and the Democrats. Can't wait to see what Harry does with the Senate, as it will be his fault for the shutdown.


Good try,solowey. Boehner and his bums know that the President will not negotiate. He wants a clean bill. If the tea baggers can't produce one, then you can't blame Harry Reid.
It is known by all that the tea baggers are playing a very dangerous political game that has left this country a decaying mess.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Good for you. You know how to change the channel. What will you learn next?


I have just learned what an ignorant mind will post. Snideness defines you solowey, for I have never seen another side of you.
ACA is already funded. It is the law and even though it may have a few glitches it's a good thing.You are afraid that it will work.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hilarious. Still blaming Bush.... Don't remember Reagan blaming Carter for the horrific situation he was left with. Remember the hostages, gas shortages, mortgage interest rates through the roof, poorly equipped military, misery index at an all time high......oh those would be your good old days


And rightfully so. Bush himself said that it will take more than one presidency to get the economy back on track and reduce the debt that he ran up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh please. Who is filling up the ER's? It's mostly the illegal immigrants and the poor. These neighborhoods rarely have clinics or doctor's offices any more. The people are forced to go to the ER because there is no where else for them to go. They can't afford to travel to another part of town in the hopes of finding a clinic or doctor that will see them without an appointment. They go to the closest place which is the ER.


The poor will now have insurance, so they won't have to use the ER. Did you miss that point in this conversation, solowey?
What if the hospitalis further than the clinic? what makes you think that there will be long waits for appointments? I know .
Fox News said so.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> The poor will now have insurance, so they won't have to use the ER. Did you miss that point in this conversation, solowey?
> What if the hospitali s further than the clinic? What makes you think that there will be long waits for appointments? I know .
> Fox News said so.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How very convenient that you overlooked the fact that Obama brought us to the brink of war with Syria. If it wasn't for Putin, we probably would be gearing up for another war right now. A war that the Republicans were against. That is Obama's doing. Obama is ready for another war and the Democrats were following right along.


Did you miss the part about a proportional response? No boots on the ground? You are wrong.Democrats did not want to go to war ith Syria. You are whining about something that never happened! You slam a president for taking the time to gather other options .You will never be pleased by anything. I am sure of it. BTW, President Obama did ask for Congressional approval to strike. I think it is time you did get off the merry-go-round.Your responses are that of someone who is very dizzy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The ACA is for health INSURANCE, not health care. It does nothing for health care costs.


Really? I suggest you go back and read it,or is it too hard for you to read the big words?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is exactly the point. They have no insurance so they go to the ER and use it as their clinic/doctor's office. The young and healthy are not clogging up the ER's, it's the illegal immigrants and poor. I've been to many ER's over the years in cities and suburbs and that is what is going on.


Not true. The majority of ER back up on weekends are college age students with no insurance.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have just learned what an ignorant mind will post. Snideness defines you solowey, for I have never seen another side of you.
> ACA is already funded. It is the law and even though it may have a few glitches it's a good thing.You are afraid that it will work.[/quote
> 
> We are 17 trillion in debt. Nothing is funded. USA uses credit cards.
> This Country is severly in debt and we have No budget. What is wrong with you? You hold the title for ignorant. You will say anything just to disagree.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > I have just learned what an ignorant mind will post. Snideness defines you solowey, for I have never seen another side of you.
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Good try,solowey. Boehner and his bums know that the President will not negotiate. He wants a clean bill. If the tea baggers can't produce one, then you can't blame Harry Reid.
> It is known by all that the tea baggers are playing a very dangerous political game that has left this country a decaying mess.


You prove that you lack any class and stand no chance of having any when you call people teabaggers. To anyone that does not know the BrattyPatty definition of teabaggers bing or google it BUT beware, it is not what you think.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You prove that you lack any class and stand no chance of having any when you call people teabaggers. To anyone that does not know the BrattyPatty definition of teabaggers bing or google it BUT beware, it is not what you think.


My definition? What about it? Do people not use tea bags? 
I am sure you have looked up the urban definition as that's what you tea baggers usually do. Do not try and twist my words and meaning. You will get nowhere.Oh wait, you're already there!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You prove that you lack any class and stand no chance of having any when you call people teabaggers. To anyone that does not know the BrattyPatty definition of teabaggers bing or google it BUT beware, it is not what you think.


It seems like you have a very dirty and perverted mind. Shame on you! No class on your end. Fly off galinipper and spread your diseases elsewhere.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That is exactly the point. They have no insurance so they go to the ER and use it as their clinic/doctor's office. The young and healthy are not clogging up the ER's, it's the illegal immigrants and poor. I've been to many ER's over the years in cities and suburbs and that is what is going on.


Guess that means you must be poor and/or illegal then. What a surprise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Guess that means you must be poor and/or an illegal then. What a surprise.


A surprise indeed. I try and stay clear of ER's . I will use the urgent care clinic after hours first if I have to. The bill is less frightening and the waiting time is so much less than the ER


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> My definition? What about it? Do people not use tea bags?
> I am sure you have looked up the urban definition as that's what you tea baggers usually do. Do not try and twist my words and meaning. You will get nowhere.Oh wait, you're already there!


I don't have to twist your words, you done that. It has been used before by you and one other person and she knows who she is. Also, no need to look it up in urban dictionary, just plug it in to a search engine. Your not all that smart. When you think that Obamacare is funded but our country is 17 trillion in debt then that is proof enough for me that you are unable to understand simple addition and subtraction. You maybe able to pull some zingers, like teabaggers, but you just can't fake logic thinking. So zing away


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> A surprise indeed. I try and stay clear of ER's . I will use the urgent care clinic after hours first if I have to. The bill is less frightening and the waiting time is so much less than the ER


ER's are a horror, period. I've sat in a few myself and they're like emergency aid stations near a battlefield--something awful to see everywhere you look.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't have to twist your words, you done that. It has been used before by you and one other person and she knows who she is. Also, no need to look it up in urban dictionary, just plug it in to a search engine. Your not all that smart. When you think that Obamacare is funded but our country is 17 trillion in debt then that is proof enough for me that you are unable to understand simple addition and subtraction. You maybe able to pull some zingers, like teabaggers, but you just can't fake logic thinking. So zing away


Okay,KPG, whatever. You keep repeating yourself. Could it be that your communuicable diseases are affecting your brain?
Do mosquitos even have brains? Go google that.
Personally, I don't care what you think of me. There are more important things to worry about.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It seems like you have a very dirty and perverted mind. Shame on you! No class on your end. Fly off galinipper and spread your diseases elsewhere.


Actually I don't have a dirty or perverted mind, It's even out of my comfort zone to call someone an ignorant closed-minded snaggletooth Bitch, so I have not done that, but I do want you to know, if you are having trouble gnawing on that apple I know a good denist.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Actually I don't have a dirty or perverted mind, It's even out of my comfort zone to call someone an ignorant closed-minded snaggletooth Bitch, so I have not done that, but I do want you to know, if you are having trouble gnawing on that apple I know a good denist.


Wow! Time to hit the Report button, Patty.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wow! Time to hit the Report button, Patty.


Already did.
BTW, that comment was totally lacking in class. I wonder which BrattyPatty she googled? There are quite a few out there and none are me. I have no snaggle teeth. You failed again.
SWAT


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Already did.
> BTW, that comment was totally lacking in class. I wonder which BrattyPatty she googled? There are quite a few out there and none are me. I have no snaggle teeth. You failed again.
> SWAT


Actually it hadn't occurred to me that she was actually trying to track you down--I thought she conjured up the insults out of thin air. Pretty scary.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually it hadn't occurred to me that she was actually trying to track you down--I thought she conjured up the insults out of thin air. Pretty scary.


It doesnt matter to me one way or the other, Susan. 
I think it's funny that she says I have no class and in the next couple of posts she comes up with that. A definite case of the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Wow! Time to hit the Report button, Patty.


I reported myself, it was worth it. LOL


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I reported myself, it was worth it. LOL


I sure hope it was as your words will remain for everyone to read--including your "Christian" cohorts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I sure hope it was as your words will remain for everyone to read--including your "Christian" cohorts.


Another one to ignore from now on.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like KPG. Could it be an echo?



susanmos2000 said:


> Wow! Time to hit the Report button, Patty.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

These idiots are a bore.



susanmos2000 said:


> Actually it hadn't occurred to me that she was actually trying to track you down--I thought she conjured up the insults out of thin air. Pretty scary.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sounds like KPG. Could it be an echo?


or are there 2 idiots posting alike?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sounds like KPG. Could it be an echo?


That's what I thought as well. It's definitely someone's alter-ego/ogre. Unfortunately.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Are 16:57 and 16:58 posts suppose to bother me.You are like two little cry babies.

Don't forget BP,you said Obamacare is already funded.That is the thought process of a person with NO logic thinking.Your ignorant,and you know I know your ignorant that is why you will ignore me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> These idiots are a bore.


Same old, same old, right dame? Same words, different identity.
No matter.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Are 16:57 and 16:58 posts suppose to bother me.You are like two little cry babies.
> 
> Don't forget BP,you said Obamacare is already funded.That is the thought process of a person with NO logic thinking.Your ignorant,and you know I know your ignorant that is why you will ignore me.


I will ignore you because you are nothing to me. Get educated. You may want to start with spelling, punctuation and the general use of the English language.

Goodbye


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Are 16:57 and 16:58 posts suppose to bother me.You are like two little cry babies.
> 
> Don't forget BP,you said Obamacare is already funded.That is the thought process of a person with NO logic thinking.Your ignorant,and you know I know your ignorant that is why you will ignore me.


Frankly, there's no point in talking to someone who hides behind an alter-ego and hurls obscenities to try to score points. The only possible response is to fling them right back, and I'm not about to do that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure sounds like someone else. No?



galinipper said:


> Are 16:57 and 16:58 posts suppose to bother me.You are like two little cry babies.
> 
> Don't forget BP,you said Obamacare is already funded.That is the thought process of a person with NO logic thinking.Your ignorant,and you know I know your ignorant that is why you will ignore me.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Sure sounds like someone else. No?


Sounds like someone deliberately using poor grammar and spelling to try to hide her identity. Pretty sure I know who it is, though--guess the bucolic splendor of the garden was just a little too tame for her.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

These men "think logic" (in gallinippers terms) Someone should put her money where her stinger is.

CNBC Sept. 23, 2013

CNBC poll: Majority opposes govt shutdown to defund ObamaCare

posted at 10:01 am on September 23, 2013 by Ed Morrissey

This week will be crucial for Ted Cruz future, according to Chris Cillizza and Sean Sullivan at the Washington Post, with the fate of ObamaCare, the debt ceiling, and continued funding for the government at stake. It doesnt depend on victory so much as it does to his impact on opposition to ObamaCare, the two write:

To be clear: A Cruz bounce back should not be judged solely on whether he can round up the 40 additional votes necessary to keep a bill that keeps the government funded but strips the Obamacare defunding off the floor of the Senate. Unless there is a major shift among Republicans in the Senate, Cruz wont be able to find those 40 votes.

Instead, they key to measuring Cruzs success will be what approach he takes to making his opposition to Obamacare known and what (if any) impact it has. Does Cruz launch a traditional talking filibuster, a doomed but principled effort to show how strongly he opposes the measure? If he doesnt, is he able to convince/cajole a handful of wavering Republican senators to vote against cloture? Can Cruz make enough of a stand in the Senate to stiffen the spines of House Republicans  assuming the legislation, sans defunding Obamacare, is headed their way some time in the next week?

Cruz seems little interested in making nice with his colleagues  Democrats or Republicans. And, thats fine  heck, it probably works in his favor politically at a time when people loathe political Washington and its inhabitants. But, what Cruz must prove this week is that hes more than just talk; that when he has the chance to act on principle, he does everything he can to do exactly that. (Think Sen. Rand Pauls filibuster on drones.)

In short: Its put up or shut up time for Ted Cruz this week.

Hes going into the week with considerable headwinds on this effort, at least according to a new poll out by CNBC. Respondents lean against defunding ObamaCare at all  and a wide majority opposes a government shutdown to force it, 59% to just 19% supporting it:

The CNBC All-America Economic Survey of 800 people across the country conducted by Hart-McInturff, finds that, in general, Americans oppose defunding Obamacare by a plurality of 44 percent to 38 percent.

Opposition to defunding increases sharply when the issue of shutting down the government and defaulting is included. In that case, Americans oppose defunding 59 percent to 19 percent, with 18 percent of respondents unsure. The final 4 percent is a group of people who want to defund Obamacare, but become unsure when asked if they still hold that view if it means shutting down the government. 

In general, men are roughly split on the issue, with 43 percent supporting defunding, 42 percent opposing and 15 percent unsure. But when the issue of a government shutdown and default is included their support declines: 56 percent oppose defunding and only 14 percent solidly favor the measure.

Women are more firmly opposed to defunding the new health care law under any circumstances, with 47 percent opposed, 33 percent in favor and 20 percent unsure.

Even while a majority of Republicans support defunding (51/36), a near-majority oppose a government shutdown over the issue (36/48 for shutdown). Independents break even more harshly against both, narrowly opposing defunding (40/44) but coming out almost 5:1 against a government shutdown, 14/65. In fact, the only demographic that favors this strategy, according to CNBC, is the Tea Party demo, which supports a shutdown strategy with a 54% majority.

This differs sharply from a Rasmussen poll last week on the same subject. That survey found 51% supporting a government shutdown until Democrats and Republicans could decide what to cut from the health care law at existing levels of spending, but thats a little different than whats being asked here. Also, that question followed at the end of a series of questions about overall federal spending and the use of a shutdown to get cuts overall, which would tend to bias the specific question being reported. Even with that, only 20% thought a shutdown would be good for the economy, with 56% believing it to be bad. A shutdown presumably would have to have a hope of having a major impact on spending, ObamaCare and overall, or hope that the bluff would get the cuts desired.

Unfortunately for backers of this strategy, it wont work without a government shutdown, as David Freddoso explains:

*The funding for Obamacare does not depend on the government spending bill (the continuing resolution) that Cruz has now announced he will block from getting a vote on the Senate floor.
Obamacare gets funded whether that bill passes or not. So theres no such thing as funding the rest of the government and leaving out funding for Obamacare. If there was, this whole thing might almost make sense. There would be real leverage.*

The whole concept of defund is to block funding for other, unrelated government functions until Democrats agree to trade away funding for Obamacare. This detail is vital  and Im convinced that most conservatives who have bought into this strategy have been misled to believe we can hold off Obamacare for a while with a government shutdown. Cruz has repeatedly said, as he does in the interview above, that hes just trying to keep Democrats from funding Obamacare. But thats a bit misleading. *Obamacare is already funded* and that wont change if this bill gets stalled by a filibuster. During the shutdown, the Marines dont get paid, but Obamacare gets funded.

*Tom Coburn has been trying to explain that for weeks. The problem is that almost all of the funding ObamaCare gets is through already-levied taxes and fees passed into statutory law, not in the budget process.* The only way to prevent its funding, especially that of the exchanges and subsidies that Tea Party conservatives most want to stop, is either through full repeal or delay. A government shutdown doesnt stop the exchanges from going on line or the subsidies from being paid out in a little over a week from now, nor does it arguably stop the salaries of those who operate the exchanges or cut the subsidy checks. *ObamaCare is in the same class of statutory spending as Medicare and Social Security, and even the bureaucracies of those organizations continue to get paid in a government shutdown thanks to their statutory requirements for spending.*

We will undoubtedly see more polling on these issues this week, and Cruz and his allies had better hope for better numbers than this. Democrats have every reason to encourage a shutdown over this issue in order to distract from (a) the debacle of the ObamaCare rollout that will begin in earnest on October 1, and (b) the question of why every other stakeholder in ObamaCare got a delay at the expense of the consumer, who got stuck with adhering to the individual mandate.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Interesting article, Patty. Thanks for posting it.

I too believe the Cruz and his teabaggers have already lost. As Morrissey points out, even a government shutdown wouldn't stop Obamacare--and there's no question that the GOP has known this from the start. The GOP might have benefited from the ensuing chaos if voters were ready to point the finger of blame at Obama, but it's very obvious now that they won't. So now there's now point to Cruz' one-man campaign except that he's going to look like an even bigger ass (he thinks) if he backs down now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Interesting article, Patty. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> I too believe the Cruz and his teabaggers have already lost. As Morrissey points out, even a government shutdown wouldn't stop Obamacare--and there's no question that the GOP has known this from the start. The GOP might have benefited from the ensuing chaos if voters were ready to point the finger of blame at Obama, but it's very obvious now that they won't. So now there's now point to Cruz' one-man campaign except that he's going to look like an even bigger ass (he thinks) if he backs down now.


I had to laugh. What was the point of his "fillibuster that really wasn't a fillibuster?" He made a huge fool out of himself there. LOL


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I had to laugh. What was the point of his "fillibuster that really wasn't a fillibuster?"


Posing and posturing for his constituency, I suppose. The trouble is that now he has to follow through--as has been suggested, the GOPers no doubt would like to dump him and his followers in the nearest body of water--or strand them on a desert island a la Robinson Crusoe.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

OK, ladies--time to drive my son to a birthday party. Talk to you later--BAZINGA!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Posing and posturing for his constituency, I suppose. The trouble is that now he has to follow through--as has been suggested, the GOPers no doubt would like to dump him and his followers in the nearest body of water--or strand them on a desert island a la Robinson Crusoe.


Better to strand them on the desserted isle. We wouldn't
want to pollute the water anymore than it is. ;-)


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

BAZINGA!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have just learned what an ignorant mind will post. Snideness defines you solowey, for I have never seen another side of you.
> ACA is already funded. It is the law and even though it may have a few glitches it's a good thing.You are afraid that it will work.


Bratty Patty
afraid is saying it mildly. scared out of their bloomers is what they are. Another very important program put in place by Democrats and what do they have to show? Not Health Care but death sentences through Wars.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Posing and posturing for his constituency, I suppose. The trouble is that now he has to follow through--as has been suggested, the GOPers no doubt would like to dump him and his followers in the nearest body of water--or strand them on a desert island a la Robinson Crusoe.


susanmos2000
burn those contaminated Souls so not to further contaminate the Water or a Desert island.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I had to laugh. What was the point of his "fillibuster that really wasn't a fillibuster?" He made a huge fool out of himself there. LOL


Bratty Patty
Cruz: nothing like sinking your own Ship with you on it. Even more annoying than his non-performance was his awful voice. Still at the edge of puberty. Man oh man that guy has a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> These men "think logic" (in gallinippers terms) Someone should put her money where her stinger is.
> 
> CNBC Sept. 23, 2013
> 
> ...


Bratty Patty
Thank you. gailinipper is that third leg of KPGs. Obeserve as to when it shows up.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Cruz: nothing like sinking your own Ship with you on it. Even more annoying than his non-performance was his awful voice. Still at the edge of puberty. Man oh man that guy has a lot of growing up to do.


No kidding! What cracks me up is that grown men and women actually believe this nut!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Are these people so isolated that they never learned how to drive, momee? Of course the ACA does not provide transportation. So what point are you trying to make? That people will still use the ER? Yes, they will, but now most will have the option not to use it.


Bratty Patty
many folks moved away from civilization because they could not cope with City live and now they complain about not having what the rest of us have. Each decision in life has a consequence. Did no-one ever tell them that? As to us City Folk, we move about any time we see it as an advantage. We are a flexible bunch.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> many folks moved away from civilization because they could not cope with City live and now they complain about not having what the rest of us have. Each decision in life has a consequence. Did no-one ever tell them that? As to us City Folk, we move about any time we see it as an advantage. We are a flexible bunch.


My town is pretty good sized, but not as large as Minneapolis or St Paul as you saw this summer. We have numerous clinics and private doctor's offices and we have the best heart center in the state. We do have rural communities surrounding us, but most have at least one clinic.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

"The fact that we are here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. It is a sign that the US Government cannot pay its own bills. It is a sign that we now depend on ongoing financial assistance from foreign countries to finance our Government's reckless fiscal policies. Increasing America's debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that, 'the buck stops here.' Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better."
~ Senator Barack H. Obama, March 2006


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> "The fact that we are here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. It is a sign that the US Government cannot pay its own bills. It is a sign that we now depend on ongoing financial assistance from foreign countries to finance our Government's reckless fiscal policies. Increasing America's debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that, 'the buck stops here.' Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better."
> ~ Senator Barack H. Obama, March 2006


And he is driving us down, down, down.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Actually I don't have a dirty or perverted mind, It's even out of my comfort zone to call someone an ignorant closed-minded snaggletooth Bitch, so I have not done that, but I do want you to know, if you are having trouble gnawing on that apple I know a good denist.


Excellent definition. I applaud you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> And he is driving us down, down, down.


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> "The fact that we are here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. It is a sign that the US Government cannot pay its own bills. It is a sign that we now depend on ongoing financial assistance from foreign countries to finance our Government's reckless fiscal policies. Increasing America's debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that, 'the buck stops here.' Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better."
> ~ Senator Barack H. Obama, March 2006


lovethelake
how true that statement has been. Now once we get from under the Bush Wars we hopefully will be in much better shape unless the Republicans feel that we need another War for them to peddly weapons. Weapons is a BIG business for sure. Bush was handed a surplus and Obama nothing but unsurmountable crap for which we have to pay for years to come.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Excellent definition. I applaud you!


Right on!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> many people make poor choices, don't they. So many aging people in the suburbs scale down when older and move to where the services they need are very accessible. Why don't rural Residents look at options? ACA is for Health Care not for transportation or housing. Would like to hear the screams if that was brought up for a vote.


All people make choices and choices have consequences that each person should accept responsibility for. I choose to live in a small, sem-rural community and accept the fact that not all amenities are readily available.

Some people choose not to attend school and complete assignments, to join gangs and commit violence, to feed their addictions rather than their children, to refuse work rather than work at something they feel is beneath them, and so on. Supporting that behaviour enables destructive behaviour and makes it less likely that a person turns their life around.

People shouldn't starve or freeze so shelters and food programs should be available - but people need to abide by their rules which usually means no drugs or alcohol. I believe resources should be available for those who want to try and help themselves. Sometimes people need to hit bottom before they're ready to face reality and climb back up. We all have choices and consequences.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> All people make choices and choices have consequences that each person should accept responsibility for. I choose to live in a small, sem-rural community and accept the fact that not all amenities are readily available.
> 
> Some people choose not to attend school and complete assignments, to join gangs and commit violence, to feed their addictions rather than their children, to refuse work rather than work at something they feel is beneath them, and so on. Supporting that behaviour enables destructive behaviour and makes it less likely that a person turns their life around.
> 
> People shouldn't starve or freeze so shelters and food programs should be available - but people need to abide by their rules which usually means no drugs or alcohol. I believe resources should be available for those who want to try and help themselves. Sometimes people need to hit bottom before they're ready to face reality and climb back up. We all have choices and consequences.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> once Hospitals have fewer Patients who do not pay their bills, more money may become available for Satellite Clinics to rural areas and once they will be in place, more people may move to those areas ad more development may take place but then, the rural folks do not like that. They do not like to share their towns with City Folk. And so it goes.


Based on my experience and that of other family members, we don't object to city folk moving to the town or country - we do object to those same city folk trying to change our way of life to that of the city. If the smell of manure bothers you, don't move to the country. If you need the big box stores, stay in the city and don't complain that Joe's hardware doesn't give you enough selection. Don't expect the little independent business to be open 12 hours a day, 7 days a week. Don't assume that we are naive and uneducated


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thought this was funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bamaCare Employer Mandate: A List Of Cuts To Work Hours, Jobs
220 Comments

By Jed Graham
Posted 09/25/2013 04:50 PM ET

Email
Print
License
Comment
inShare

ObamaCare's impact on jobs is hotly debated by politicians and economists. Critics say the Affordable Care Act, with its employer mandate to provide health insurance, gives businesses an incentive to cut workers' hours. This year, report after report has rolled in about employers restricting work hours to fewer than 30 per week  the point where the mandate kicks in. Data also point to a record low workweek in low-wage industries.

In the interest of an informed debate, we've compiled a list of job actions with strong proof that ObamaCare's employer mandate is behind cuts to work hours or staffing levels. As of Sept. 25, our ObamaCare scorecard included 313 employers. Here's our latest analysis, focusing on cuts to adjunct hours at nearly 200 college campuses. The ObamaCare list methodology is explained further in our initial coverage; click on the employer names in the list below for links to supporting records, mostly news accounts or official documents.

We'll continue to update the list, which we encourage you to share and download into a spreadsheet to sort and analyze. If you know of an employer that should be on the list and can provide supporting evidence, please contact IBD at [email protected]

State Employer Action Jobs with fewer hours, if specified Date of Action or Report
Alabama Houston County Public Cut hours of part-time employees to fewer than 30 per week Sep-13
California Biola University Private Cut student work hours to a maximum of 25 per week; suspended limit due to employer mandate delay Sep-13
Florida Bealls Inc. (Department Stores) Private Restricted part-time hours to fewer than 30 per week Sep-13
Florida SeaWorld Entertainment Private Cut hours for part-time workers from a maximum of 32 to 28 per week Sep-13
Illinois Palmer Place Restaurant Private Cut hours for some workers below 30 per week Sep-13
Kansas Salina Family YMCA Private Cut part-time employee schedules to a maximum of 25 hours per week 20 Sep-13
New Jersey Middletown Township Public Schools Public Cut hours for paraprofessionals below 30 per week 178 Sep-13
Texas Sam Houston State University Public Limited student work hours to 29 per week, impacting multiple-job holders Sep-13
Michigan Auburn Hills Public Reduced hours for part-time, seasonal workers to fewer than 30 per week Sep-13
Pennsylvania Friendship Community (group home for adults with disabilities) Private Cut part-time hours below 30 per week 20 Sep-13
Michigan Meridian Public Schools Public Cut schedules of hourly workers to fewer than 30 hours per week 15 Sep-13
Arizona Michael Monti's La Casa Vieja steakhouse Private Shifting more workers to fewer than 30 hours per week Sep-13
Pennsylvania Hollywood Casino Private Cut part-timers to fewer than 30 hours per week Sep-13
Arizona Arizona State University Public Limited course loads for non-tenured associate faculty members Aug-13
Maine Mainesubway (Subway franchisee) Private Reduced worker hours to no more than 29 per week 50 Aug-13
New York Finger Lakes Community College Public Capped course loads for adjunct faculty Aug-13
South Carolina Tsunami Surf Shops Private Will limit workers to fewer than 30 hours per week Aug-13
Illinois Southern Illinois University Public Limited graduate teaching assistants to 20 hours per week Aug-13
Indiana Vincennes Public Cut hours of part-timers to 29 per week Aug-13
California Mexican American Opportunity Foundation Private Cut hours of employees working up to 39 hours a week to less than 30 Aug-13
Georgia Georgia Military College Public Cut hours of adjunct faculty to below 30 per week Aug-13
Illinois Vcm Inc. (Subway franchisee) Private Reduced hours for hourly wage earners to below 30 per week Aug-13
Indiana Ball State University Public Limited work hours for graduate assistants Aug-13
New Jersey Tom's River Public Will cut part-time hours to 25 per week, effective July 2014 Aug-13
North Carolina Forsyth Technical Community College Public Reduced hours for adjunct faculty to below 30 per week Aug-13
North Carolina Wilkes Community College Public Reduced teaching loads for adjunct faculty to below 30 hours per week and had to cut some courses as a result Aug-13
Texas Consolidated Restaurant Operations Inc Private Limiting hours for new employees Aug-13
Texas Dave & Buster's Private Cut hours of some employees to 28 per week Aug-13
Pennsylvania Philadelphia University Private Capped hours for adjunct faculty at fewer than 30 per week, effective 2015 Aug-13
Virginia K-VA-T Food Stores Private Capped hours for part-time employees at under 30 per week Aug-13
Missouri Three Rivers College Public Capped teaching loads for adjunct faculty Aug-13
New Jersey Bergen Community College Public Limited adjunct course loads Aug-13
Alabama University of Alabama Public Capped student work hours at 20 per week Jul-13
Florida Brevard County Public Reducing hours for most of 138 part-time workers who work more than 30 hours per week 37 Jul-13
Florida Buca di Beppo restaurant chain Private Reduced hours to below 30 per week 400 Jul-13
Florida Hillsborough Community College Public Cut hours of some part-time faculty members 100 Jul-13
Florida St. Petersburg College Public Capped courseloads for adjunct facutly to equivalent of 27 hours per week 91 Jul-13
Georgia Cherokee County School Board Public Outsourced custodial services and ground maintenance Jul-13
Indiana Hancock County Public Capped hours for part-time workers at 29 per week Jul-13
Indiana Morgan County Public Cut part-time hours from a maximum of 35 to 28 per week Jul-13
Michigan Central Michigan University Public Limited hours for student workers to 25 per week 140 Jul-13
New Jersey NEMF trucking company Private Cut hours for dock workers and customer service reps from 33 per week to a maximum of 29 400 Jul-13
North Carolina Henderson Public Limited hours part-timers can work to less than 30 per week Jul-13
Ohio White Castle Private Will limit new hires to part-time Jul-13
Oregon Shari's restaurants Private Adding part-time workers, cutting hours for some working more than 30 hours per week Jul-13
Pennsylvania Carnegie Museum Private Reduced hours for some part-time employees below 30 per week 48 Jul-13
Tennessee Oneida Special School District Public Cut most non-certified employees to 29 hours per week, but kept pay the same 65 Jul-13
Tennessee Scott County School System Public Capped hours of new non-certified hires below 30 per week Jul-13
Tennessee Stewart County School System Public Reduced hours for school support staff to 28 per week 120 Jul-13
Texas Jim's Restaurants Private Intends to reduce hours of some workers; put plan on hold due to employer mandate delay Jul-13
Virginia Christoper Savvides restaurant & catering co. Private Stopped hiring full-time and limited part-timers hours Jul-13
Wisconsin Minocqua-Hazelhurst-Lake Tomahawk School District Public Capped part-time hours below 30 per week Jul-13
Wisconsin Trig's Supermarkets Private Cut hours for part-time workers below 30 per week. Jul-13
Alabama University of North Alabama Public Capped work hours at 29 per week for student employees Jul-13
California Fatburger Private Cut some workers to sub-30 hours per week Jul-13
Iowa Lee County Public Enforced existing part-time cap of 28 hours per week Jul-13
Michigan Delta County Public Capped part-time hours at 29 per week; made temporary exemption for corrections officers after mandate delay Jul-13
Texas Bee County Public Reduce part-time employee hours to 24 per week. Jul-13
Idaho Boundary County Public Cut hours for part-timers to fewer than 30 per week Jul-13
North Carolina Rutherford County Public Lowered cap on part-time hours from 37 to 29 per week Jul-13
Pennsylvania Lawrence County Public Capped part-time hours at 28 per week; later reversed move for deputies Jul-13
Michigan Kenowa Hills Public Schools Public Outsourced school bus transportation, partly to avoid providing health benefits to 30 drivers Jul-13
New Jersey City of Burlington Public Schools Public Outsourced provision of paraprofessionals and substitute teachers Jul-13
Texas Lion & Rose British Restaurant and Pub Private Cut hourly full-time workers' schedules to 28 hours per week Jul-13
Texas MTC Inc. restaurant management Private Shifted to only hiring part-time workers Jul-13
Utah Millard School District Public Cut hours for paraprofessionals from 6 to 5.75 per day 6 Jul-13
Arkansas Pulaski Technical College Public Capped course loads for adjunct faculty Jul-13
California San Diego Community College District Public Restricted student employees and other non-academic workers to no more than 25 hours per week Jul-13
Missouri Drury University Private Limited adjunct course loads Jul-13
Tennessee Cumberland University Private Capped course loads for adjunct faculty at 27 hours per week Jul-13
Arkansas Area Agency on Aging of Western Arkansas, Inc. Private Cut hours for staff of 500 home health aides and drivers to 28 per week Jun-13
Arkansas Wal-Mart Stores Inc. Private Increased temp share of workforce to "fewer than 10%" from 1-2% before this year Jun-13
California CKE Restaurants Inc. Private Increasing part-time workforce by replacing full-time workers through attrition Jun-13
California Kern County Public Will limit work schedules for up to 800 extra-help workers or reduce workforce Jun-13
California Rancho Cucamonga Public Cut hours for most part-time workers below 30 per week 30 Jun-13
California San Gabriel Public Reduced hours for part-timers to fewer than 30 per week. Jun-13
Florida Palm Beach State College Public Cut hours for 100 part-timers to 27.5 per week; 895 adjuncts limited to 60% of a full-time course load 200 Jun-13
Florida Santa Fe College Public Capped part-time hours at 27.5 per week and enforced limits on adjunct course loads Jun-13
Florida Tallahassee Community College Public Cut hours of some part-time workers to as low as 24 per week Jun-13
Illinois Parkland College Public Limited hours for part-time, non-teaching employees to 27.5 per week Jun-13
Indiana Clay County Public Capped part-time work at 28 hours per week Jun-13
Indiana DeKalb County Public Limited part-timers to 28 hours per week Jun-13
Indiana Eastbrook Community Schools Public Cut hours for instructional aides to 29.5 per week from between 32.5 and 35. 39 Jun-13
Indiana Floyd County Public Cutting hours for up to 72 part-timers to 28 hours per week Jun-13
Indiana Highland Public Limited hours part-time employees can work to fewer than 30 per week; suspended limit due to employer mandate delay Jun-13
Indiana Indiana University Public Capped hours for part-timers at 29 per week; outsourced 50 maintenance personnel Jun-13
Indiana Ivy Tech Community College Public Limited hours for adjunct faculty at 23 campuses to avoid estimated $10 million in Affordable Care Act costs for those who work 30 or more hours Jun-13
Indiana Kosciusko County Public Capped part-time hours at 25 per week Jun-13
Indiana Lakeview Christian School Private Limited new part-timers to 29 hours per week Jun-13
Indiana Madison Consolidated Schools Public Cut hours for cafeteria workers, instructional aides and bus drivers below 30 per week Jun-13
Indiana Madison-Grant United School Corp. Public Cut hours for non-certified staff from up to 35 hours per week to below 30 Jun-13
Indiana Marshall County Public Cut hours for part-times to 28 per week Jun-13
Indiana Mississinewa Community Schools Public Cut 15 minutes per day for three teacher aides 3 Jun-13
Indiana Perry Central School Corp. Public Cut hours of part-time instructional assistants by 6 per week, with offsetting wage hike Jun-13
Indiana Shelbyville Central School System Public Cut hours instructional aides, substitute teachers, bus drivers and coaches below 30 per week 100 Jun-13
Indiana Speedway Schools Public Cut hours for teaching assistants to 29 per week with offsetting pay hike 30 Jun-13
Indiana Starke County Public Cut hours for part-timers to maximum of 130 per month Jun-13
Indiana Wolfes Auto Auction Private Some full-time workers cut to part-time; part-time hours capped at 28 per week 10 Jun-13
Iowa Spencer Community School District Public Reduced hours for some part-timers from 32 to below 30 per week 65 Jun-13
Kentucky Lexington Board of Education Public Cut hours of some part-timers to 28.5 per week, providing offsetting raise 20 Jun-13
Maryland Howard Community College Public Lowered limit on course loads and hours worked for adjunct faculty Jun-13
Michigan Russ' Restaurant Private Cut hours of non-managing employees to maximum of 25 hours per week Jun-13
Missouri Maritz Research Private Cut part-time hours to 25 per week Jun-13
Nebraska Blair Community Schools Public Cut hours for bus drivers and teacher aides to no more than 29 per week Jun-13
Nebraska Plattsmouth Board of Education Public Capped hours of non-certified employees at 29 per week Jun-13
New Jersey Little Falls Board of Education Public Capped hours of paraprofessionals below 30 per week Jun-13
Ohio Lake Township Public Capped part-time hours at 28.8 per week Jun-13
Ohio Lebanon City Public Cut hours of part-time firefighters/paramedics 18 Jun-13
Ohio Mason Public Cut part-time workers to 20 hours per week 200 Jun-13
Ohio Scrambler Marie's Restaurants Private Cut some workers' hours to less than 30 per week Jun-13
Ohio Westlake Public Limit part-timers to 25 hours per week 23 Jun-13
Pennsylvania East Penn School District Public Reduced hours for 11 food service workers to 29.75 per week 11 Jun-13
Pennsylvania Southern Lehigh School District Public Cut hours of 51 part-time employees to under 30 per week 51 Jun-13
Pennsylvania Tredyffrin-Easttown School District Public Cut hours for part-time aides and paraprofessionals to 27.5 per week; suspended cuts due to employer mandate delay 135 Jun-13
South Carolina Kelly Professional Cleaning Services Private ObamaCare employer penalties "will have to be recovered from existing employees in the reduction of hours, wage rates and layoffs" Jun-13
South Carolina Spartanburg Community College Public Cut hours for most adjunct faculty below 30 90 Jun-13
Texas Matagorda County Public Cut hours part-timer can work from 40 per week to 29 Jun-13
Texas Wilson County Public Cut part-timers to a maximum of 29 hours per week Jun-13
Utah Murray School District Public Cut part-time hours to a maximum of 20 per week Jun-13
Utah Nebo School District Public Cut hours for part-timers to 28.75 per week and stop providing insurance for some 40 Jun-13
Virginia Henrico Country School District Public Limit hours for part-timers and temps to 29 per week Jun-13
Virginia Lynchburg Public Cut hours for part-timers from about 32 per week to 28 35 Jun-13
Washington DC Clyde's Restaurant Group Private Shifting mix of workers toward more part-timers Jun-13
Indiana Eminence Community Schools Public Cut hours for part-timers to a maximum of 29 per week Jun-13
Minnesota Faribault Public Cut hours of employees working 30-to-38 hours per week to 29; temporarily delayed move due to delay of employer mandate 4 Jun-13
Indiana Lafayette School Corp. Public Cut part-time hours below 30 per week 235 Jun-13
Indiana Martin County Public Capped part-time hours at 28 per week Jun-13
Michigan Baldwin Public Library Public Capped part-time hours at 28 per week Jun-13
Minnesota Hayfield Community Schools Public Cut hours of paraprofessionals to fewer than 30 per week, with $1/hr raise; rescinded policy after mandate delay 20 Jun-13
Virginia Rappahannock Area Community Services Board Public Cut hours for part-timers to a maximum of 29 per week 45 Jun-13
Indiana Benton Community Schools Public Cut hours for uninsured part-timers to fewer than 30 per week with offsetting pay hike Jun-13
New Jersey Pompton Lakes Board of Education Public Cut hours for instructional aides below 30 per week, with offsetting pay hike 48 Jun-13
New Jersey Sparta Area Schools Public Cut hours for paraprofessionals below 30 per week; postponed cuts after one-year delay of employer mandate Jun-13
Pennsylvania Brandywine Heights Area School District Public Outsourced instructional aides working 30 hours per week Jun-13
Utah Southern Utah Unversity Public Limited hourly workers, including students, to 20 hours per week and capped adjunct teaching loads Jun-13
Arkansas Arkansas State University Public Limited adjunct course loads and reduced hours for part-time employees, including students, to a maximum of 28 per week Jun-13
Texas Texas Christian University Private Reduced hours for adjunct faculty and part-time employees, including students, to fewer than 30 per week Jun-13
Arizona Maricopa Community Colleges Public Reduced hours of 700 adjunct faculty and 600 part-time workers below 30 per week 1300 May-13
Arizona University of Arizona in Tucson Public Limited hours temporary employees may work in a year 500 May-13
California Long Beach Public Reducing hours to 27 per week for up to 200 part-timers May-13
Georgia Circle K Southeast Private Cut hours of some full-time employees below 30 May-13
Illinois College of DuPage Public Cut course loads for some adjunct faculty May-13
Illinois McHenry County College Public Cut course loads for adjunct faculty to 24 hours per week May-13
Indiana Eastern Hancock School Board Public Limit most non-contract employees who worked 30 to 39 hours per week to 29. May-13
Indiana Fayette County School Corp. Public Cut hours for some part-timers to 27.5 per week 90 May-13
Indiana Fort Wayne Community Schools Public Cut hours of part-time teaching aides and cafeteria workers from 30 to 25 per week 610 May-13
Indiana Gibson County Public Cut part-time hours from a maximum of 40 to 23.5 per week May-13
Indiana Greencastle Community Schools Public Cut hours of instructional aides and cafeteria workers to 29.5 per week 54 May-13
Indiana Hancock Madison Shelby Educational Services Public Cut hours for special ed assistants from 35-37.5 per week to 28 48 May-13
Indiana Tipton County Public Cut maximum number of hours to 28 per week from 32 May-13
Indiana Vigo County School Corp. Public Cut hours of non-certified employees below 30 per week, leading to sharp cut-backs in field trips; suspended hour cuts in response to delay of employer mandate May-13
Indiana White River Valley School District Public Cut hours of non-certified employees from 30 to 29 per week 11 May-13
Indiana Zionsville Community Schools Public Cut hours for instructional aides, coaches, and substitutes to a maximum of 29 per week 100 May-13
Iowa Indianola Community School District Public Part-time hours cut for up to 125 below 30 per week May-13
Iowa Tama County Public Cut hours for part-time employees to less than 30 per week May-13
Kansas Kansas Turnpike Authority Public Toll collectors limited to 24 hours per week; up to 93 will see hours cut May-13
Maryland Republic Foods (Burger King franchise operator) Private All new hires capped at 29 hours per week May-13
Michigan Birmingham Public Cut seasonal employee hours below average of 30 per week May-13
Michigan Dearborn Public Capped hours of part-time and seasonal employees at average of 28 per week May-13
Michigan Iosco County Public apped hours of part-time employees at 28 per week May-13
Michigan Tuscola County Public Capped part-time hours at less than 30 per week May-13
Nebraska Douglas County West Community Schools Public Cut part-time shifts by about 45 minutes a day 12 May-13
Nebraska Papillion-La Vista school district Public Cut part-time hours below 30 per week 281 May-13
Nebraska Westside Community Schools Public Capped hours of most part-time employees below 30 per week May-13
North Carolina Carlie Cs Private Cut part-time hours below 30 per week for up to 150 workers May-13
Ohio Sinclair Community College Public Reduced hours for part-timers to maximum of 28 per week and cut course loads for adjunct faculty May-13
Ohio Tipp City Public Cut hours for part-timers to fewer than 30 per week 18 May-13
Pennsylvania Ephrata Area School District Public Capped hours of part-time workers below 30 per week. May-13
Texas Dallas County Community College District Public Capped courseloads for 2,500 adjunct faculty members May-13
Texas Plano Public Cut part-time hours below 30 per week 45 May-13
Utah Alpine School District Public Cut part-time hours to a maximum of 27.5 per week, avoiding $4.2 million cost 800 May-13
Utah Deseret Industries (work training for war refugees) Private Cut hours of most workers below 30 per week May-13
Virginia Wise County School Board Public Limit hours for part-time workers to fewer than 30 per week May-13
Wisconsin Mount Horeb Area School District Public Cut paraprofessional hours to 25 per week 36 May-13
California Tehama County Public Limited extra-help employee work hours to fewer than 30 per week May-13
Indiana Crawford County Public Lowered cap on part-time hours from 32 to 29 per week May-13
Indiana Vanderburgh County Public Lowered cap on part-time hours from 39 to 29 per week May-13
Virginia Campbell County Social Services Dept. Public Cut hours of family educators, companion providers and part-timers to 29 per week May-13
Virginia Dickenson County Public Schools Public Cut hours for part-timers to a maximum of 29 per week May-13
Virginia Grayson County Public Cut hours for part-timers to a maximum of 28 per week May-13
Virginia Strasburg Public Lowered cap on part-time hours from 35 to 29 per week May-13
Virginia Wythe County Public Cut hours for part-timers to a maximum of 28 per week May-13
Indiana North Putnam Community Schools Public Cut hours of noncertified employees to a maximum of 29 per week May-13
Indiana Northwestern School Corp. Public Cut hours of instructional assistants to 25 per week 12 May-13
Indiana Taylor Community Schools Public Cut hours of cafeteria workers, custodians and teaching aides to 28 per week 31 May-13
New Jersey Hanover Township Public Cut part-time hours to a maximum of 28 per week; rescinded rule after delay of mandate May-13
New Jersey Middletown Township Public Cut part-time hours to fewer than 30 per week 25 May-13
Utah Cedar City Public Capped hours for part-timers and seasonal workers at 28 per week May-13
Pennsylvania Dallas School District Public Capped hours for teacher aides at fewer than 30 per week May-13
New Mexico New Mexico State University Public Capped graduate-student work hours at 25 per week May-13
Pennsylvania General McLane School District Public Capped part-time hours below 30 per week, affecting secretaries, instructional and library aides, and cafeteria and custodial workers May-13
West Virginia Blue Ridge Community And Technical College Public Capped adjunct teaching loads, limiting work hours to no more than 29 per week May-13
Colorado Fountain Fire Dept. Public Cut hours of part-timers to a maximum of 29 per week 6 May-13
California North of the River Recreation and Park District Public Cut hours for part-time workers below 30 per week 12 Apr-13
Colorado Charco Broiler Private Trimmed work hours to stay below 50 full-time equivalent threshold 3 Apr-13
Colorado Durango Public Limiting part-timers to 27 hours per week to avoid $900,000 in additional health care costs. Apr-13
Colorado Mountain Del (Del Taco franchisee) Private cutting full-time workforce by 100; capping part-timers at 28 hours per week 100 Apr-13
Florida Daytona State College Public Reduced hours for adjunct faculty Apr-13
Illinois Moraine Valley Community College Public Cutting course loads for adjunct faculty Apr-13
Indiana Bartholomew County Public Cut part-time hours to 28 hours per week 40 Apr-13
Indiana Delaware County Public Limited part-time employees to 29 hours per week Apr-13
Indiana Northwestern Consolidated School District Public Cut part-time hours to a maximum of 29 per week 41 Apr-13
Indiana Richland-Bean Blossom Community School Corp. Public Instructional aides limited to 29.5 hours per week Apr-13
Iowa Clear Lake School Board Public Outsourced provision of substitute teachers and paraprofessionals Apr-13
Maryland Ocean City Public Reduced hours for part-time workers to a maximum of 28 per week 40 Apr-13
Michigan Kalamazoo Valley Community College Public Reduced maximum hours for part-time faculty Apr-13
Michigan St. Clair Community College Public Limited hours of adjunct professors and part-time support staff to fewer than 30 per week Apr-13
Missouri Moberly Area Community College Public Reduced number of courses adjunct faculty are eligible to teach. Apr-13
Nebraska Ralston School District Public Cut hours for paraprofessionals to below 30 per week Apr-13
Nebraska Springfield Platteview Community Schools Public Cut 7.5 hour days to less than 6 hours for paraprofessionals 43 Apr-13
New Hampshire Community College System of New Hampshire Public Capped adjunct faculty hours at 27 per week Apr-13
New Jersey Franklin Township Board of Education Public Voted to outsource school aides and child study team services Apr-13
New York Waldbaum's Supermarket Private Cut hours and health care for most full-time employees below 30 per week Apr-13
Ohio Cuyahoga Community College Public Capped hours for 1,559 part-timers at 20 per week Apr-13
Ohio University of Akron Public Cut course loads for part-time faculty 230 Apr-13
Ohio Upper Arlington City School District Public Cutting hours for aides who work with disabled students from 32.5 per week to 28 Apr-13
Pennsylvania Firstaff Nursing Services Inc. Private Plans to cut full-time nurses and nursing assistantsto part-time and hire more part-timers 100 Apr-13
Pennsylvania Lancaster County School District Public Outsourced 100 of classroom aides and food service workers to a private company Apr-13
Pennsylvania Penn Manor School District Public Outsourced 96 special-ed aides plus provision of substitute teachers to a private firm Apr-13
Pennsylvania Susquenita School District Public Cut part-time hours from 30 per week to 29.5 61 Apr-13
Tennessee Regal Entertainment Group Private Operator of 500+ movie theaters cut non-salaried worker hours below 30 per week Apr-13
Utah Brigham Young University Private Capped hours for part-timers, including students, at an average of 29 per week. Apr-13
Virginia Chesterfield Public Schools Public Cut hours for part-timers to a maximum of 28 per week 2000 Apr-13
Wisconsin Chippewa County Public Cut part-time hours below 30 per week 15 Apr-13
Virginia Tazewell County Public Lowered cap on part-time hours from 32 to 29 per week Apr-13
Indiana Eastern Greene Schools Public Cut hours for hourly employees, such as teaching aides, custodians and bus drivers to a maximum of 28 per week 40 Apr-13
Michigan Portage Public Capped part-time hours at 28 per week Apr-13
Michigan Vassar Public Schools Public Cut hours for food-service workers to maximum of 29 per week Apr-13
Virginia Richmond Public Schools Public Cut part-time hours to a maximum of 28 per week Apr-13
Virgina Spotsylvania County Public Cut hours for part-timers to a maximum of 28 per week 40 Apr-13
Kentucky Joe Bologna's Italian Pizzeria & Restaurant Private Closed for business on Monday, reducing employees to fall below 50 full-time-equivalent threshold Apr-13
New Jersey Clinton-Glen Gardner School District Public Cut hours for paraprofessionals from 35 to 28 per week; in July a judge ordered the board to rescind its action Apr-13
Illinois Elmhurst College Private Cut two courses per semester from maximum adjunct teaching load Apr-13
Ohio Columbus State Community College Public Reduced hours for adjunct faculty and hourly wage earners to fewer than 30 per week Apr-13
Georgia AAA Parking Private Moved half of full-time workers to part-time 250 Mar-13
Illinois Boone Community School District Public Cut hours of part-time employees below 30 per week 30 Mar-13
Illinois Joliet Junior College Public Cut course loads for adjunct faculty Mar-13
Michigan Van Buren Township Public Capped part-time hours at 29 per week Mar-13
Minnesota Mankato Public Limited part-time hours to 29 per week. Mar-13
New York Hudson Valley Community College Public Cut hours of part-time faculty Mar-13
North Carolina Five Guys Burgers and Fries franchise Private Plans to cut hours or positions among 60 workers clocking more than 30 hours per week Mar-13
Ohio Akron Public Limiting part-timers to fewer than 30 hours per week. Mar-13
Ohio Baldwin-Wallace University Private Limited course load of adjunct faculty Mar-13
Ohio Kent State University Public Limited course load of adjunct faculty Mar-13
Ohio Lakeland Community College Public Limited course loads for adjunct faculty Mar-13
Ohio Youngstown City Schools Public Cut part-time and substitute hours to 25 per week Mar-13
Pennsylvania Loris Angels home care Private Cut hours of part-time workers to 29.5 and shifted to only hiring part-time Mar-13
Utah Granite School District Public Cut hours for part-time school support staff to below 30 per week 1000 Mar-13
Virginia Chesterfield County Public Cut hours for up to "several hundred" part-timers to 28 per week 115 Mar-13
Virginia Louisa County Public Cut hours for part-time and seasonal employees to 29 per week 140 Mar-13
Ohio Bowling Green State University Public Capped part-time hours at 24 per week and student work hours at 28 Mar-13
Ohio Medina City Schools Public Cut weekly hours for cafeteria workers and teacher aides from 30 to 28.75 per week 16 Mar-13
Pennsylvania Carnegie Library of Pittsburgh Public Capped part-time hours at 29 per week Mar-13
Ohio Fairview Park Public Cut hours of part-time employees to fewer than 30 per week Mar-13
Ohio Shawnee State University Public Reduced maximum teaching load for adjunct faculty Mar-13
Florida Miami Dade College Public Enforcing cap of 25 hours per week for part-time workers Feb-13
Indiana Putnam County Public Cut hours for part-time workers to maximum of 29 per week Feb-13
Nebraska Cutchall Management restaurant company Private Capped new part-time hires at 28 hours per week; lifted cap after delay of employer mandate Feb-13
New Jersey Mount Ephraim Board of Education Public Cut paraprofessionals hours from 6 per day to 5.5 Feb-13
New York CY Farms Private Eliminated 20 jobs to stay below 50 full-time-equivalent threshold 20 Feb-13
Ohio Brunswick Public Capped hours for part-time employees at 28 per week and limited length of employment for seasonal workers Feb-13
Ohio Medina Public Cut part-time hours from about 35 to 29 per week 65 Feb-13
Tennessee Wytheville Town Council Public Reduced limit on part-time hours from 39 per week to 28 Feb-13
Virginia Christopher Newport University Public Cut hours for part-timers and adjunct faculty to 29 per week 483 Feb-13
Virginia College of William & Mary Public Cut hours for part-timers and adjunct faculty to 29 per week 331 Feb-13
Virginia Norfolk State University Public Cut hours for part-timers and adjunct faculty to 29 per week 504 Feb-13
Virginia Virginia government (all other departments) Public Cut hours for part-time and hourly wage workers to 29 per week 1,235 Feb-13
Virginia Virginia Commonwealth University Public Cut hours for part-timers and adjunct faculty to 29 per week 883 Feb-13
Virginia Virginia Community College System Public Cut hours for part-timers and adjunct faculty to 29 per week 1,479 Feb-13
Virginia Virginia Dept. of Alcoholic Beverage Control Public Cut hours for part-time and hourly wage workers to 29 per week 605 Feb-13
Virginia Virginia Dept. of Conservation and Recreation Public Cut hours for part-time and hourly wage workers to 29 per week 500 Feb-13
Virginia Virginia Employment Commission Public Cut hours for part-time and hourly wage workers to 29 per week 433 Feb-13
Tennessee Washington County Public Reduced hours for part-timers to fewer than 30 per week Feb-13
Virginia Wytheville Public Lowered cap on part-time hours from 39 to 28 per week Feb-13
Wisconsin Land's End Private Reduced hours for part-timers to a maximum of 29 per week Feb-13
Virginia Dept. of Behavioral Health and Developmental Services Public Cut hours for wage employees to a maximum of 29 per week Feb-13
Virginia Dept. of Motor Vehicles Public Cut hours for wage employees to a maximum of 29 per week Feb-13
Virginia George Mason University Public Cut hourly wage workers, including students and adjuncts, to a maximum of 29 hours per week Feb-13
Virginia James Madison University Public Cut hourly wage workers, including students and adjuncts, to a maximum of 29 hours per week Feb-13
Virginia Longwood University Public Cut hourly wage workers, including students and adjuncts, to a maximum of 29 hours per week Feb-13
Virginia Old Dominion University Public Cut hourly wage workers, including students and some adjuncts, to a maximum of 29 hours per week Feb-13
Virginia Radford University Public Capped teaching loads for adjunct faculty Feb-13
Virginia University of Mary Washington Public Cut hourly wage workers, including students and adjuncts, to a maximum of 29 hours per week Feb-13
Wisconsin Lomira School District Public Reduced hours for classified staff to 29 per week Feb-13
Pennsylvania Lancaster County Public Limited part-time hours to a maximum of 29 per week Feb-13
Utah Utah Valley University Public Limited hourly workers to a maximum of 28 hours per week and capped adjunct teaching loads Feb-13
Georgia Columbus  Public Capped hours for part-time and seasonal employees at 29 per week Jan-13
Illinois Illinois Valley Community College Public Capped hours for part-timers at 29 per week Jan-13
Michigan Milford Township Public Cut hours for part-timers to 28 per week Jan-13
Michigan New Baltimore Public Cut hours for part-timers, including police cadets, to 28 per week Jan-13
Nebraska Omega Foods Inc. (Wendy's franchisee) Private Cut hours to 28 per week for non-management 100 Jan-13
Ohio Tallmadge Public Cut hours part-timers can work to 29 per week Jan-13
Oklahoma Treadwell Enterprises (Taco Bell franchise operator) Private Reduced hours for some full-time workers to part-time Jan-13
California Lake County Public Cut hours for extra-help employees to a limit of 25 per week Dec-12
Florida Boca Raton Public Cut hours for part-timers to 25 per week. Dec-12
Illinois Rock Valley College Public Capped hours for part-time workers at 25 per week Dec-12
Maryland Royal Farms convenience stores Private Cut hours for most full-time and part-time workers below 30 per week Dec-12
Ohio Fairlawn Public Lowered limit on part-time hours from 35 per week to less than 30 Dec-12
Maryland Chesapeake College Public Capped adjunct faculty hours at 28 per week Dec-12
Ohio Sugarcreek Township Public Capped hours at 28 per week and eliminated paid time off for part-timers Dec-12
Florida RREMC Restaurants (Denny's franchisee) Private Cut hours for part-time workers to 28 per week Nov-12
Iowa Cedar Falls Public Cut part-time hours from 32 per week to 29 59 Nov-12
Michigan Kga Group (Subway franchisee) Private Part-time hours cut below 30 per week 60 Nov-12
New Jersey Kean University Public Cut adjunct course loads 210 Nov-12
Ohio Stark State College Public Capped hours of adjunct faculty at 29 per week Nov-12
Ohio Youngstown State University Public Capped hours of part-time employees and adjunct faculty Nov-12
Pennsylvania Community College of Allegheny County Public Cut hours for adjunct faculty and other part-time employees 400 Nov-12
Texas Pillar Hotels & Resorts Private Stepped up hiring of part-time workers among its 5,500 employees Nov-12
Georgia PMTD Restaurants LLC (a franchisee of KFC) Private Cutting hours for part-timers working 30 hours or slightly above Oct-12
Illinois Jimmy John's Gourmet Sandwiches Private Cutting hours for part-timers below 30 per week Oct-12
Illinois Plainfield Park District Public Cut work hours to 27 per week for four part-time workers 4 Jun-12
New York Bowlmor Lanes Private Plan to shift some full-time workers to part-time and limit hours to fewer than 30 per week Mar-11
Pennsylvania West Perry School District Public Limit new instructional aides to 27.5 hours per week Jan-11

Email
Print
License
Comment
inShare

Related Articles

ObamaCare List Hits 313 As 54 Colleges Cut Adjunct Hours
ObamaCare List Hits 313 As 54 Colleges Cut - Sep 25, 2013
Union To Part-Timers: 'Change To ObamaCare Exchange'
Union To Part-Timers: 'Change To ObamaCare - Sep 12, 2013
ObamaCare Pushes Low-Wage Workweek To Record Low
ObamaCare Pushes Low-Wage Workweek To Record - Sep 6, 2013
Outlook For Workers Is Worst In Decades, Thanks To Obama
Outlook For Workers Is Worst In Decades - Sep 4, 2013

<< Previous Article in ObamaCare
Next Article in ObamaCare >>
See Also

ObamaCare Rules Reward People Who Fudge Income

09/27/2013 04:29 PM ET
ObamaCare List Hits 313 As 54 Colleges Cut Adjunct Hours

09/26/2013 08:02 AM ET
ObamaCare Technology Glitches Mount as Launch Nears

"We are determined and on track to meet the Oct. 1 deadline," Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius told the House Ways and Means Committee on April 12th, 2013. AP

09/25/2013 04:23 PM ET
ObamaCare Mandate: 301 Employers Cut Hours, Jobs

09/19/2013 08:02 AM ET
ObamaCare Subsidies: Not For Low-Income Young People

Young adults in Minnesota making just $20,394 won' be eligible for ObamaCare subsidies. Pictured are supporters at a campaign even for presidential hopeful Barack Obama in St. Paul, Minn., on June 3, 2008. AP

09/16/2013 08:02 AM ET

blog comments powered by Disqus
Registration Benefits

Sign In

1234

IBD Forums
Participate in an IBD Forum and connect with other IBD subscribers.

IBD Screen Center
Access six valuable screens that show you top stocks in different categories.

My Stock Lists
Get customized stock lists to track your portfolio, watch lists and more!

My Routine
Create shortcuts to your favorite Investors.com features.

Register
About ObamaCare

What is ObamaCare's impact on business and the economy? What are the pros and cons of President Obamas health care reform? IBD staff and columnists provide constant news coverage and commentary on the Affordable Care Act, including state insurance exchanges, regulations, costs, fines, Democrat and Republican politics -- and a unique employer mandate scorecard of job and work-hour cuts, updated at least weekly.
Investing Tip

3 out of 4 stocks tend to follow the trend of the market. Therefore, it is very important to know if the market is in an uptrend or a downtrend.

Most Popular

Most Viewed

All
Articles
Media

ObamaCare Employer Mandate: A List Of Cuts T
Conan O'Brien vows to conquer LinkedIn with
People who Google themselves have higher sal
Yahoo's 'SNL' video archives far from 'compl
Stocks Can't Overcome Bad Start, End Down

09/28/2013 11:00:37 PM ET

Trading Center

Lessons on Buying Stocks
Lessons on Selling Stocks
What is CAN SLIM?
How to Invest in Options
Investing Education Videos

Research
IBD Charts
MarketSmith
Stock Checkup
Screen Center
Options Center
ETF Center
IBD Indexes

News
Investing
Business
Economy
Technology
Management
Politics
Retirement
Special Reports
Economic Calendar

Editorials
Andrew Malcolm
Cartoons
Capital Hill Blog
On The Left
On The Right
Viewpoint
Perspective
Polls

IBD University
Online Courses
Workshops
Homestudy
Forums
Meetups
Events
Ask IBD
Financial Dictionary
Educational Videos

IBD TV

eIBD

Leaderboard

Store

Get QuoteSearch Site

Read More At Investor's Business Daily: http://news.investors.com/politics-obamacare/092513-669013-obamacare-employer-mandate-a-list-of-cuts-to-work-hours-jobs.htm#ixzz2gFX0CQQa
Follow us: @IBDinvestors on Twitter | InvestorsBusinessDaily on Facebook


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information Patty. I can't see how this helps Cruz at all. Hopefully, the bells are ringing.



BrattyPatty said:


> These men "think logic" (in gallinippers terms) Someone should put her money where her stinger is.
> 
> CNBC Sept. 23, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Pertaining to long list of employers cutting hours

This is a list of places that are cutting workers' hours. There is no proof that the cuts were caused by Obamacare. Employers have often held employees' hours below a certain number so that they did not have to pay these people benefits.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins
sorry that you are losing your marbles. Why not print the whole Bible here as well. Do you honestly believe that anyone is reading your stuff? IF you are trying to educate your Peers, start your own thread. We are very familiar with what goes on around us. We have chosen not to reside in a vacuum.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bamaCare Employer Mandate: A List Of Cuts To Work Hours, Jobs
> 220 Comments
> 
> By Jed Graham
> ...


Thank you for posting this, even though it is only a small percentage of the jobs that are being eliminated or cut daily. From recent postings I suspect our liberal friends here will deny these facts as they are likely already on the 'dole' and think this is where all should be.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ACA is going into effect.

I predict there will be some problems and they will be addressed.

After people have had a chance to understand and experience the effect of ACA, I predict the same people who are wasting their time trying to spread rumors and defund the program will be using the program. Now I'm not saying they will admit they were wrong, but they will benefit from it.

When Social Security and Medicare went into effect, there was nothing but criticism. Try to take it away now. The same will be true of ACA.



alcameron said:


> Pertaining to long list of employers cutting hours
> 
> This is a list of places that are cutting workers' hours. There is no proof that the cuts were caused by Obamacare. Employers have often held employees' hours below a certain number so that they did not have to pay these people benefits.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I do admire this man so...It would be wonderful if he would consider a career change and run for the office of president in the next election. 

CARSON: The grit and gumption to resist Obamacare
By Dr. Ben Carson

(Washingtontimes)Today, the freedom of Americans to control their own health care needs is being threatened by massive governmental interference. Those attempting to fundamentally change America are attempting to take control of the most important thing any of us possesses: our health.
It often comes at a heavy cost, but freedom is worth fighting for. In 1836, the brave defenders of the Alamo went down to defeat by Mexican Gen. Santa Anna and his army, which was 10 times greater in number than the defenders under the command of Lt. Col. William Barret Travis. Not all of the 200 defenders were Texans. Many of the civilian defenders, including some Mexicans, were more loyal to Davy Crockett and Jim Bowie, who fell ill prior to the battle.

The defenders who had captured San Antonio just months earlier had retreated to the well-fortified Alamo and had sent for reinforcements, fully expecting to be able to hold on until help arrived. There was tension between the troops of Travis and the followers of Bowie, but once they realized that they faced a greater enemy, they presented a united front of legendary fortitude.

However, Col. James Fannin, who was just 90 miles away in Goliad, concluded that the cause was hopeless and refused the request for help. The brave men who died fighting for freedom at the Alamo thought that help was on the way, just like the brave men who died defending the U.S. compound in Benghazi. The Alamo was lost on March 6, 1836, but its defenders killed 600 of Santa Annas men before they died. The stand taken by those patriots inspired many others to join the war. Victory was eventually won, in no small part a result of the spirit and courage of those who refused to surrender in the face of overwhelming odds.

Leaders of the Obama administration and the United States Senate have tried to convince the defenders of individual freedom in America that their fight is futile and that it is impossible for them to win. Those opposing the government takeover of the health care system have varying opinions about whether it is better to fight now or to wait for a more opportune time.

Members of Congress who largely oppose Obamacare but are unwilling to join their compatriots in the battle to defund this ill-conceived and economically detrimental law must remember the lesson from the Alamo: Defeat can unleash the power of righteous indignation. Even if the battle is lost, the courageous act of presenting a united front in defense of the U.S. Constitution and individual rights will inspire tens of millions of Americans who feel disenfranchised to join the cause. Todays struggle will lead to ultimate victory starting in 2014 and ending in 2016 with the restoration of a nation that is for, of and by the people and not for, of and by the government.

Those representatives and senators who insist on pushing through Obamacare against the will of the people should be clearly identified so they can be appropriately dealt with by their constituents. The authority of officeholders, after all, is dependent upon the ballot box. By replacing those who do not represent the interest of the people with individuals who cherish our Constitution and our traditional values, we can initiate logical measures that can provide truly affordable health care for every American. Those measures would include a return of decision-making to patients and their health care providers, tort reform and the placement of electronic medical records under the control of the patient and not the Internal Revenue Service.

Genuine representative government would also allow us to enact logical tax reform, policies that foster energy independence, a rejuvenated space program and other programs that have led to amazing innovations that have improved our lives. Responsive governance would rid Americans of unwarranted regulations that stifle economic growth, provide parents with choice in education, establish an understandable foreign policy that recognizes the role of true leadership in a troubled world, return fiscal responsibility to its rightful position, and establish social policies that help people move up the economic ladder, rather than just survive.
We have an opportunity to re-establish a government in which freedom of speech is cherished. As Thomas Jefferson once famously said, When the people fear their government, there is tyranny; when the government fears the people, there is liberty. We must remember that our representatives work for us; we dont work for them. Whenever they forget that, we must act to re-establish proper order.

Those who wish to fundamentally change America are happy with the trends we see. However, those of us who love the Judeo-Christian values upon which our country was founded and under which it flourished in the past, must not dwell on past mistakes, but learn from them. We must not capitulate to secular progressives, and unlike them, we should be loving and kind. But most importantly, we must never give up.

Ben S. Carson is professor emeritus of neurosurgery at Johns Hopkins


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> ACA is going into effect.
> 
> I predict there will be some problems and they will be addressed.
> 
> ...


damemary
No doubt, ACA will be as popular as Medicare and SS once the kinks have been ironed out. This is like going from the Outhouse to the Moon. We have had a most miserable non-system Health Care debacle and that as a leading Nation. Not leading in looking out for our People.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Remember when voting


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Not true. The majority of ER back up on weekends are college age students with no insurance.


We have several colleges near the hospital where I work. The ED is usually filled with people on Medicaid using the dept. as their personal Dr's ofc. Very rarely do students come to the ED.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Pertaining to long list of employers cutting hours
> 
> This is a list of places that are cutting workers' hours. There is no proof that the cuts were caused by Obamacare. Employers have often held employees' hours below a certain number so that they did not have to pay these people benefits.


http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/13/20010062-businesses-claim-obamacare-has-forced-them-to-cut-employee-hours?lite

Hope NBC isn't to conservative for you to believe


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> how true that statement has been. Now once we get from under the Bush Wars we hopefully will be in much better shape unless the Republicans feel that we need another War for them to peddly weapons. Weapons is a BIG business for sure. Bush was handed a surplus and Obama nothing but unsurmountable crap for which we have to pay for years to come.


I hear people saying we don't need this war
But, I say there's some things worth fighting for
What about our freedom and this piece of ground
We didn't get to keep 'em by backing down
They say we don't realize the mess we're getting in
Before you start your preaching let me ask you this my friend

Have you forgotten how it felt that day?
To see your homeland under fire
And her people blown away
Have you forgotten when those towers fell?
We had neighbors still inside going thru a living hell
And you say we shouldn't worry 'bout bin Laden
Have you forgotten?

They took all the footage off my T.V.
Said it's too disturbing for you and me
It'll just breed anger that's what the experts say
If it was up to me I'd show it everyday
Some say this country's just out looking for a fight
Well, after 9/11 man I'd have to say that's right

Have you forgotten how it felt that day?
To see your homeland under fire
And her people blown away
Have you forgotten when those towers fell?
We had neighbors still inside going thru a living hell
And we vowed to get the ones behind bin Laden
Have you forgotten?

I've been there with the soldiers
Who've gone away to war
And you can bet that they remember
Just what they're fighting for

Have you forgotten all the people killed?
Yeah, some went down like heroes in that Pennsylvania field
Have you forgotten about our Pentagon?
All the loved ones that we lost and those left to carry on
Don't you tell me not to worry about bin Laden
Have you forgotten?

Have you forgotten?
Have you forgotten?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> sorry that you are losing your marbles. Why not print the whole Bible here as well. Do you honestly believe that anyone is reading your stuff? IF you are trying to educate your Peers, start your own thread. We are very familiar with what goes on around us. We have chosen not to reside in a vacuum.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

This is good:

http://screen.yahoo.com/obamacare-cold-open-090000730.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

momeee said:


> I do admire this man so...It would be wonderful if he would consider a career change and run for the office of president in the next election.
> 
> CARSON: The grit and gumption to resist Obamacare
> By Dr. Ben Carson
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Obama False Messiah


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/08/13/20010062-businesses-claim-obamacare-has-forced-them-to-cut-employee-hours?lite
> 
> Hope NBC isn't to conservative for you to believe


The fact that some businesses are trying to avoid the mandates of Obamacare by cutting their employees back to part-time status comes as no surprise--what's surprising is that they believe that this less-than-transparent move will work to their advantage.

As the Washington Post reported on August 1st:

"The Small Business Administration on Thursday created a website to explain to businesses that the government will simply tally up the number of part-time employees firms have to determine if enough hours have been worked to essentially create a "full-time equivalent."

Even Wal-Mart has wised up--they recently announced that 350,000 of their employees will be moved from part-time to full-time status. Quite a shift--apparently placing dead last among American discount stores on the American Customer Satisfaction Index served as a much-needed wake-up call.

Other businesses should take heed. Reducing employee hours ultimately results in falling sales, reduced profits, and an avalanche of bad press--the last thing a struggling business needs in this touchy economy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Please read your posting. You are making my point. You really hate illegal Immigrants, don't you. In fact I think it is certain Immigrants you despise and just call them illegal in hopes that you look better. Sorry, it is not working. I accept everyone who is nice no matter their country of origin. The help we have in and around the house is from 3 different countries and they are wonderful people.


Let me just add that this was and is a country of immigrants.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNRT0P-oZfw&feature=share Obama False Messiah


This is amazing! Correct!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> A surprise indeed. I try and stay clear of ER's . I will use the urgent care clinic after hours first if I have to. The bill is less frightening and the waiting time is so much less than the ER


I inadvertantly learned how to get quick care in the ER. Call 911. I really did need to call 911 and get to an ER, I wasn't playing around and using 911 without really needing to. Of course the EMT vehicle pulls right up to its own entrance at the ER and one is trotted in and looked over in record time. Spent 11 hours there, 9 of them in something called the Red Room where one is hooked up to a bunch of monitors and watched constantly. I was in a lot of pain so they gave me morphine. I was really in and out of it the whole time and didn't even realize how long I'd been in the ER until I was wheeled away to a hospital room.

Over the last ten years or so I've paid a lot of attention to getting the best health insurance I possibly could. Now I've got Medicare and have translated my pre-retirement insurance to an excellent Medicare Part B plan. This stuff was and is a lot of work. Just trying to understand what the language used to describe coverage is tough. Seems like plans are described so you'll think you're getting one thing and it turns out some little twist in a little sentence means you're getting something different and usually a lot less than you thought.

I can't begin to say how happy I am that I don't have to try to navigate my way through the ACA and find the coveage I need. and now the House wants to pass a bill to avoid the shut down of the governmemnt that includes postponing Obamacare for a year... Of course, the Senate isn't going to approve it and the President will veto it if it gets to his desk


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> We have several colleges near the hospital where I work. The ED is usually filled with people on Medicaid using the dept. as their personal Dr's ofc. Very rarely do students come to the ED.


ute4kp
just the oposite is the case where we live.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I inadvertantly learned how to get quick care in the ER. Call 911. I really did need to call 911 and get to an ER, I wasn't playing around and using 911 without really needing to. Of course the EMT vehicle pulls right up to its own entrance at the ER and one is trotted in and looked over in record time. Spent 11 hours there, 9 of them in something called the Red Room where one is hooked up to a bunch of monitors and watched constantly. I was in a lot of pain so they gave me morphine. I was really in and out of it the whole time and didn't even realize how long I'd been in the ER until I was wheeled away to a hospital room.
> 
> Over the last ten years or so I've paid a lot of attention to getting the best health insurance I possibly could. Now I've got Medicare and have translated my pre-retirement insurance to an excellent Medicare Part B plan. This stuff was and is a lot of work. Just trying to understand what the language used to describe coverage is tough. Seems like plans are described so you'll think you're getting one thing and it turns out some little twist in a little sentence means you're getting something different and usually a lot less than you thought.
> 
> I can't begin to say how happy I am that I don't have to try to navigate my way through the ACA and find the coveage I need. and now the House wants to pass a bill to avoid the shut down of the governmemnt that includes postponing Obamacare for a year... Of course, the Senate isn't going to approve it and the President will veto it if it gets to his desk


MaidInBedlam
postponing would be a terrible mistake. All that does would make the whole issue once more a battle ground. Enough is enough. A year from now some kinks in the system will already have been eliminated. The Republicans just want to prolong grief. They lost two elections and can't get over it. They need to grow up. The business of our Nation is too serious to be ignored. 5 years of neglecting what is important is just about treason.
Let's move on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I hear people saying we don't need this war
> But, I say there's some things worth fighting for
> What about our freedom and this piece of ground
> We didn't get to keep 'em by backing down
> ...


Excellent LTL. Thank you for posting. Unfortunately, most Americans do have short term memory.

Remember Benghazi too!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The fact that some businesses are trying to avoid the mandates of Obamacare by cutting their employees back to part-time status comes as no surprise--what's surprising is that they believe that this less-than-transparent move will work to their advantage.
> 
> As the Washington Post reported on August 1st:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> This is good:
> 
> http://screen.yahoo.com/obamacare-cold-open-090000730.html


OMG - ROFLOL! Funny, sad and true.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And once the brouhaha settles down, people will come to appreciate ACA as they appreciate Social Security and Medicare.



MaidInBedlam said:


> I inadvertantly learned how to get quick care in the ER. Call 911. I really did need to call 911 and get to an ER, I wasn't playing around and using 911 without really needing to. Of course the EMT vehicle pulls right up to its own entrance at the ER and one is trotted in and looked over in record time. Spent 11 hours there, 9 of them in something called the Red Room where one is hooked up to a bunch of monitors and watched constantly. I was in a lot of pain so they gave me morphine. I was really in and out of it the whole time and didn't even realize how long I'd been in the ER until I was wheeled away to a hospital room.
> 
> Over the last ten years or so I've paid a lot of attention to getting the best health insurance I possibly could. Now I've got Medicare and have translated my pre-retirement insurance to an excellent Medicare Part B plan. This stuff was and is a lot of work. Just trying to understand what the language used to describe coverage is tough. Seems like plans are described so you'll think you're getting one thing and it turns out some little twist in a little sentence means you're getting something different and usually a lot less than you thought.
> 
> I can't begin to say how happy I am that I don't have to try to navigate my way through the ACA and find the coveage I need. and now the House wants to pass a bill to avoid the shut down of the governmemnt that includes postponing Obamacare for a year... Of course, the Senate isn't going to approve it and the President will veto it if it gets to his desk


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG - ROFLOL! Funny, sad and true.


It was just stated/reinforced that the cancer death rates in Canada and England are higher than the USA because they delay operations. After the end of Oct., operations are put on the back burner - it was stated. Also, people from those countries (Canada especially) come here to get their much needed operations that can be done in a timely manner. It was stated that with Obamacare, we will be in the same boat as Canada and England.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNRT0P-oZfw&feature=share Obama False Messiah


Sobering, sad, tragic and so true.

Thanks CB. We're been saying how long now about Obama being the false prophet?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sobering, sad, tragic and so true.
> 
> Thanks CB. We're been saying how long now about Obama being the false prophet?


The devil himself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It was just stated/reinforced that the cancer death rates in Canada and England are higher than the USA because they delay operations. After the end of Oct., operations are put on the back burner - it was stated. Also, people from those countries (Canada especially) come here to get their much needed operations that can be done in a timely manner. It was stated that with Obamacare, we will be in the same boat as Canada and England.


It has been that way for awhile. It is so sad what Obama has done to our great Nation.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It has been that way for awhile. It is so sad what Obama has done to our great Nation.


Right. So, so sad. They also said that he is off playing golf. One person said that it was a statement that he is not willing to put the work in, the negotiation time that is needed - i.e. he's not doing his job. That Obama is sending a message that he is not budging. It was also stated that it is the president's job to negotiate. Obama doesn't know the definition of that word: negotiate.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was just stated/reinforced that the cancer death rates in Canada and England are higher than the USA because they delay operations. After the end of Oct., operations are put on the back burner - it was stated. Also, people from those countries (Canada especially) come here to get their much needed operations that can be done in a timely manner. It was stated that with Obamacare, we will be in the same boat as Canada and England.


You are unbelievable! I think you should take the time to learn a bit more about Canada's program. Yes, there are waits for knee replacements, and not urgent care, because we are in a depression too, However any care that is life threatening or really serious gets instant attention.

We are a retired couple who are not in any way rich- we live on one pension from his work and our old age security. We don't own our own home. We do have some savings for our old age- not once were we asked about our financial situation. Each Canadian is covered for basic health care.

Our Alberta Health care is no cost -- we do however pay for Alberta Blue cross which covers things associated with health care- l00.00 per month for drugs,(for both of us) extra care - like private rooms, ambulance trips, etc. the two of us pay l5.00 a month for extra insurance that we have carried since he was in the army up until l969. Blue cross covers 85% of the costs of the procedures and drugs which are covered (bp meds, hundreds of approved meds) Our other insurance pays 85% of what Blue cross doesn't cover--

3 years ago my husband went into congestive heart failure - and when they got him to the hospital he was told that his mitral and aortic valves were failing and that he had 2 months to live without replacement valve surgery.

He spent 45 days in the hospital, had 4 mri's 5 ultra sounds, and may other tests. He had problems leading up to the surgery and was kept in the hospital. He was 76 years old but aside from the heart problems they felt he could survive the surgery-- his valves were replaced with two
bovine (cow) valves and he was also give a bypass.

He had to return one week after coming home which was (l0 days after the surgery )because he needed his meds changed (amounts only) The only bill we got for ANYTHING was my parking at the hospital. Tell me what would have happened to him in the States.

It is frustrating for Canadians to hear how 'terrible our health care system is' I would imagine that if your country had the same health care you would be so thankful, but then what would you have fight about then?

Yes-- we have long waits for non serious surgeries. I have had to wait 2 years for shoulder surgery because of the line ups.

* If you have the ability to pay for surgery in the states you can buy it. Well to do Canadians do go there for surgery - that is their choice and it costs them an arm and a leg*. They don't get special treatment here. If you are a citizen you get the same as everyone else.

However, otherwise they receive the same treatment the average person does here.

No one can EVER tell me we don't have a good system. My husband is alive, doing well, he had a pace maker put in, and he had follow up care for a full year and now every 6 months with a cardiologist- he is on warfarin which is covered and he is living a good productive life.

I imagine some of you won't believe it but I am telling you the truth.

*Health care has to start somewhere. Friends of ours, like a lot of you, are terrified of being ill because there is no care without paying huge amounts that the average income or less than average income people can't pay*.

I get weary of people dissing the Canadian health system, we are years ahead of the American system. Yes, if you can afford it you can buy medical insurance but don't say that ours doesn't work.

*It has to start somewhere - give it a chance to work out the problems - we went through that but thanks to people who cared more about their people than politics it is where it is now*.

There is a recession here too - the costs have risen but if you have a life threatning illness you are looked after here. Can you say the same there? It is very sad that you won't let it get a start and begin to have a health care system that covers all your citizens.There are problems to be solved- the States is in a recession. Don't expect miracles the first year -- it has taken us years to develop the system we have. Think about the future for your children and grandchildren instead of politics.
------------
*As far as cancer is concerned Luke Lucy's statements are incorrect* I know that from experience

My son who had a low income due to health problems (most costs which were covered)was diagnosed with esophageal cancer and given a few months to live, just before his dad got sick. He was 53 years old and had been a smoker all his life. He he was given chemotherapy, home care while he was able to be at home, drugs, transportation to the cancer center - a hospice bed in the hospital oh, and he also had radiation He never paid a a cent.

It was covered by our Govt. Health care. He lived for 6 months longer than they thought he would. But he did not receive one bill, and neither did his family or us - for his care. He died being kept free from pain and with caring nurses and doctors in the oncology department keeping him comfortable until the minute he died. Don't tell untruths --

find out what you are talking about Luke Lucy!

I have read about the Canadian system on KP right wing posts like here - and just couldnt read them any longer when they are not the truth!!

Yes, I have a rotater cuff surgery which will make my life easier if i get a quick surgery -I am in constant pain with my shoulder -yes, If I was wealthy I might go down to the States to jump ahead of the wait here - and wish I could get surgery sooner -- because of the recession, the fact that more and more people are becoming seniors and their is more need for this type of care, I have to wait. It might be more than another year or even two.. But my husband is alive and with me -- and others who are facing cancer and other life threatning illnesses are getting their treatment when they need it . I don't begrudge them like some of you seem to begrudge others.

I would imagine the way you all talk, you would say my son didn't deserve that kind of care because he smoked his whole life. Our poor are given the same care as the rich, there are 3 levels of Blue cross - basic intermediate and advanced -- we are able to afford the advanced - they still get basic meds covered - but might not get meds that are used for some of the other drugs, like coverage for botox, etc. (I admit I am not sure which drugs these drugs would be) however they get the basics. I believe welfare recipients also get the basics. I have never heard of a person in Canada not getting help if they are in a life threatening situation.

But if I had cancer, or a heart attack or anything that is life threatening - I am looked after at once.!! Including blood pressure meds etc. Yes, they removed Physio from our Alberta Blue cross - and we complained about it but no one will ever tell me we have a poor system!

So find out the truth before you post incorrect rumours, about Canada's health care system. I am willing to swear on the Bible that the above information is the truth, not rumours and not lies.I am not quoting something I have read or something 'someone' posted -- what I have posted here is the truth. So think about stopping a health care plan that is aiming towards national coverage. it has to start somewhere - it is costly but your grand children will thank you for it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It was just stated/reinforced that the cancer death rates in Canada and England are higher than the USA because they delay operations. After the end of Oct., operations are put on the back burner - it was stated. Also, people from those countries (Canada especially) come here to get their much needed operations that can be done in a timely manner. It was stated that with Obamacare, we will be in the same boat as Canada and England.


Lukelucy
that is the biggest heap of Bull..... ever. Oh my it stinks. You know absolutely nothing about which you write. You are simply a mouthpiece for ill meaning folks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Excellent LTL. Thank you for posting. Unfortunately, most Americans do have short term memory.
> 
> Remember Benghazi too!


KPG
Remember over 6.000 dead Soldiers.
Remember over 200 mass Murders by Guns since 2006 in the USA


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

President Barack Obama
a President who will receive the highest honors among our Presidents in our History.

Sorry Republicans, you lost and big twice. We made history.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. So, so sad. They also said that he is off playing golf. One person said that it was a statement that he is not willing to put the work in, the negotiation time that is needed - i.e. he's not doing his job. That Obama is sending a message that he is not budging. It was also stated that it is the president's job to negotiate. Obama doesn't know the definition of that word: negotiate.


Yep, heard that this morning. Country is in a tough position, and rather than work with his Congress he's out on the links.

His arrogance is always apparent. The guy is so in over his head and always has been. He will be in the history books as the most corrupt and inept President ever. Not a title he wanted to earn but he surely did.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> You are unbelievable! I think you should take the time to learn a bit more about Canada's program. Yes, there are waits for knee replacements, and not urgent care, because we are in a depression too, However any care that is life threatening or really serious gets instant attention.
> 
> Our Alberta Health care is no cost -- we do however pay l00.00 per month for drugs, extra care - like private rooms, ambulance trips, etc. the two of us pay l5.00 a month for extra insurance that we have carried since he was in the army up until l969.
> 
> ...


Designer1234
thank you for setting this liar straight. I have relatives with 4 young children in Canada and they have no worries about getting care as needed nor any bills to put them into bankruptcy. If they were living in the USA they would be in debt for years with medical bills and may never get out from under them. Nothing is ever perfect but what we have had so far is disgusting when we want to be rated as a superior nation.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I hear people saying we don't need this war
> But, I say there's some things worth fighting for
> What about our freedom and this piece of ground
> We didn't get to keep 'em by backing down
> ...


Is this an original LTL?


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer 1234, 
I will answer your question about cost of treatments in the US as this is my experience. First my husband had health insurance through his company, which is the same type of insurance was offered to all employees.

He had cancer for 8 plus years, of which he had lots of VERY expensive treatments. One week of IL-2 was over 40,000 and he had I believe 6 rounds, not including all the CT SCANS, Pet Scans and other things. 

The cost to us over that period was office visits that varied and the cost and meeting our out of pocket of $1500 each year.
Yes, we did have to pay for meds, but when he was on interferon for a whole year, it cost us $25 dollars a month for the over $3000 monthly supply.
Yes, we had very good insurance with a low out of pocket. 

I also found that when I had cancer, my coverage was excellent. I never met my 1500 out of pocket, for surgery, chemo and radiation. Those $20,000 for each chemo treatment only cost me my $35 co-pay each visit.

Yes, there are horror stories about what illnesses can do to people financially. I know that, but I also wonder if sometimes people choose the least expensive coverage offered by their company instead of another plan that offers better coverage for not much more. 

I have read that although people might now have lower monthly rates through the exchanges, the deductible is high maybe 5,000. Which for some is a lot. Healthy young people are going to see a higher rate. I can only imagine what my son will have to pay since he has a plan with a very low deductible and out of pocket. 

Honestly I don't think any of us know what the ACA is all about. 

As I read on Twitter, will a reporter ask the White House why it is okay for the president to delay some mandates but Congress should not be allowed to.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> that is the biggest heap of Bull..... ever. Oh my it stinks. You know absolutely nothing about which you write. You are simply a mouthpiece for ill meaning folks.


*Please - everyone who reads the garbage posted by Luke lucy read my post*. _It is the truth -- some of you are my friends on the Right side of this argument - You know me I am telling you the truth. please give your grand children a chance - it takes time but it has to start somewhere.

You hate Obama -- so be it - but the health care program he is starting is a start. think about the future of your families_. I am so thankful to be a Canadian.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I have just learned what an ignorant mind will post. Snideness defines you solowey, for I have never seen another side of you.
> ACA is already funded. It is the law and even though it may have a few glitches it's a good thing.You are afraid that it will work.


Try again Bratty. The ACA is TO BE funded by the young and healthy. Obamacare relies on this base in order to work. They are not signing up for the program. When the base does not sign up, who is next on the list to fund Obamacare? Answer, the already overtaxed middle class.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> And rightfully so. Bush himself said that it will take more than one presidency to get the economy back on track and reduce the debt that he ran up.


How many presidencies will it take to get the economy back on track after Obama adds a few trillion more?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Try again Bratty. The ACA is TO BE funded by the young and healthy. Obamacare relies on this base in order to work. They are not signing up for the program. When the base does not sign up, who is next on the list to fund Obamacare? Answer, the already overtaxed middle class.


Guess why the middle class is overtaxed? Because the repubs don't want to raise taxes on the wealthy. Isn't that ridiculous? Just keep voting those good repubs into office. The rich love their free ride! They pay less than they did 30 years ago. Such a deal!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Designer 1234,
> I will answer your question about cost of treatments in the US as this is my experience. First my husband had health insurance through his company, which is the same type of insurance was offered to all employees.
> 
> He had cancer for 8 plus years, of which he had lots of VERY expensive treatments. One week of IL-2 was over 40,000 and he had I believe 6 rounds, not including all the CT SCANS, Pet Scans and other things.
> ...


Designer here: I understand that there are reasons for questioning the plan. However when our health care in Canada is lied about I have read so many posts that are not the truth, that I can't keep still any longer.

I would imagine our costs will go up, I can imagine there will be more of our health care 
changed because of the future costs, but I don't believe that our basic care will turn away any person who is in dire straits.

Luke Lucy made some statements and I have been told other statements that were NOT the truth. If someone wants to diss another country's. 
history of health care - at least tell the truth. Our system doesn't cover nearly as much as the UK system. It has far more coverage than ours. I know nothing about it except that it covers a wider variety of care than ours. I have heard (but do not know for sure) that it is running into problems because of the cost. A British member might be able to clarify that. All I know is that I thank God every day of my life for the system we have and it is time I stand up and be counted.

I don't want to get into an argument about American health care except to say that for the average American - who right now loses their home or suffers needlessly - that some coverage is better than none - and there will be a cost.

I am talking about our system - and my feelings about it. As well as my strong belief that as long as it is used as a Political football the American's suffer . that is not anything but an opinion. The part about Canada's system is what i have lived. I am appreciate your thoughts. Designer


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> You are unbelievable! I think you should take the time to learn a bit more about Canada's program. Yes, there are waits for knee replacements, and not urgent care, because we are in a depression too, However any care that is life threatening or really serious gets instant attention.
> 
> Our Alberta Health care is no cost -- we do however pay for Alberta Blue cross which covers things associated with health care- l00.00 per month for drugs,(for both of us) extra care - like private rooms, ambulance trips, etc. the two of us pay l5.00 a month for extra insurance that we have carried since he was in the army up until l969. Blue cross covers 85% of the costs of the procedures and drugs which are covered (bp meds, hundreds of approved meds) Our other insurance pays 85% of what Blue cross doesn't cover--
> 
> ...


Sorry, but what I stated are facts from the US government. I believe what has been stated here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Are 16:57 and 16:58 posts suppose to bother me.You are like two little cry babies.
> 
> Don't forget BP,you said Obamacare is already funded.That is the thought process of a person with NO logic thinking.Your ignorant,and you know I know your ignorant that is why you will ignore me.


Unfortunately for you they will not ignore you. They constantly promise to do so, yet always lie and reply .

They get their "information" from MSNBC, a news network that makes up the news or alters it to fit its agenda. Enough said.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How many presidencies will it take to get the economy back on track after Obama adds a few trillion more?


I guess you don't realize how devastated the economy was by the Bish years and wars. Remember, he inherited a surplus from Clinton and left a huge red pit. On top of this deficit, revenues weren't raised, were they? Guess what that equals?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately for you they will not ignore you. They constantly promise to do so, yet always lie and reply .
> 
> They get their "information" from MSNBC, a news network that makes up the news or alters it to fit its agenda. Enough said.


And where does the radical right get their news? (Rhetorical)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly, there's no point in talking to someone who hides behind an alter-ego and hurls obscenities to try to score points. The only possible response is to fling them right back, and I'm not about to do that.


Why are you so obsessed with different identities? Prove it or get some help for your paranoia. Just because you claim they do doesn't make it a reality, nor does repeating the lie it over and over make it true. Is this the "intelligent discussions" you have on your liberal threads? If so, leave it there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> "The fact that we are here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. It is a sign that the US Government cannot pay its own bills. It is a sign that we now depend on ongoing financial assistance from foreign countries to finance our Government's reckless fiscal policies. Increasing America's debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that, 'the buck stops here.' Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better."
> ~ Senator Barack H. Obama, March 2006


Too bad he didn't take his own words to heart. We certainly deserve better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Too bad he didn't take his own words to heart. We certainly deserve better.


We sure do.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Is this an original LTL?


No David Worley. I will admit, that you are the first person I know that did not know this song.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Please - everyone who reads the garbage posted by Luke lucy read my post*. _It is the truth -- some of you are my friends on the Right side of this argument - You know me I am telling you the truth. please give your grand children a chance - it takes time but it has to start somewhere.
> 
> You hate Obama -- so be it - but the health care program he is starting is a start. think about the future of your families_. I am so thankful to be a Canadian.


So are we

Starting a fight with LukeLucy? tsk tsk not very compassionate or kind of you (again)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

momeee said:


> Thank you for posting this, even though it is only a small percentage of the jobs that are being eliminated or cut daily. From recent postings I suspect our liberal friends here will deny these facts as they are likely already on the 'dole' and think this is where all should be.


The cost of Obamacare was the main reason that companies rushed to get a waiver after the bill was passed. The companies that couldn't get the waiver have turned to cutting hours for their employees. The majority of jobs currently being created are part time jobs. The unions have finally seen the writing on the wall.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry, but what I stated are facts from the US government. I believe what has been stated here.


I have read yours and other statements by Janeway and Soloweygirl others whose names I can't remember. I have read everything said about Canada's health care on this site-most don't tell the truth- but they believe it and spread it anyway. I think if you want to use another country as an example, take the time to find out rather than quote someone who might have an agenda for their own reason and also who doesn 't care if it is the truth.

I know you hate Obama -- and don't want anything of his to be successful. But I also know that it is a start for your country and I would be so saddened if it was used as a weapon against him rather than as the beginning of a decent health care system for your grandchildren or great grandchildren - I believe it is a start for the States. A start is not the finished product. Each government down the road will improve it as ours did. That is my opinion.

Think of the future children in the US who will benefit from a government plan. It might have lots wrong with it = but at least it is a start. Things about it can be corrected if needed , but if it is not allowed to even begin it will take another 8 years before a medical insurance plan is put forward - at least that is my opinion. ! So your grand children won't have coverage and it will be a worse situation than your country is facing -- because you hate the President so much -- that is what it seem to be the case to me and many others .

I am not trying to take you on but I know my husband would not be alive and my son would have suffered horribly if we didn't have a Govt. health care plan. we complain about parts of it but not one person here in Canada would change the fact that we do have a Gov ernment insurance or would give it up; once again - it is my opinion - but I am 80 + years old and it has helped my family through some pretty major health upheavals for as long as I can remember. Our children are covered - even if they don't come from a medium or well to do family - even those who are on welfare for whatever reason. We are ALL covered. different levels as we can afford more but basic is there for all of us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Let me just add that this was and is a country of immigrants.


Of LEGAL immigrants.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> So are we
> 
> Starting a fight with LukeLucy? tsk tsk not very compassionate or kind of you (again)


I am not trying to start a fight with anyone - I am telling the truth from my experience - Luke Lucy quoted things that were not correct. Tsk Tsk all you want. that is the truth -

It is something I have lived through - and it was not correct.

I imagine you didn't read my 2 posts -- or you might have accepted the truth. Luke Lucy accepted what I wrote but I am not surprised that you wont.I am not going to get into any further conversation with you. If you care to know about the truth about Canada's system in my experience read it like Luke lucy did. I appreciate it that her post said that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am not trying to start a fight with anyone - I am telling the truth from my experience - Luke Lucy quoted things that were not correct. Tsk Tsk all you want. that is the truth -
> 
> It is something I have lived through - and it was not correct.
> 
> I imagine you didn't read my 2 posts -- or you might have accepted the truth. Luke Lucy accepted what I wrote but I am not surprised that you wont.I am not going to get into any further conversation with you. If you care to know about the truth about Canada's system in my experience read it like Luke lucy did. I appreciate it that her post said that.


I did not accept what you wrote. How do you know my "facts" are false? I got the info from a reputable source. Also, I am sure your health care system is very good for many things. I did not "disrespect" your system. That is in your mind. Ours has flaws, too. Would I go to Canada or the USA for cancer treatment? USA of course.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> The fact that some businesses are trying to avoid the mandates of Obamacare by cutting their employees back to part-time status comes as no surprise--what's surprising is that they believe that this less-than-transparent move will work to their advantage.
> 
> As the Washington Post reported on August 1st:
> 
> ...


What do you suppose happens to these businesses when forced to pay the increase in health insurance? Will sales rise - not necessarily, as customers will see increased prices and then must decide if they need the product/service at the increased cost or should they not purchase it/do without it. Reduced profits? Yes, same reason. Customers will be forced to absorb the increase for the majority of business/service providers out there. It will not be an increase from just one company, but from most companies a customer deals with. Is this fair for the already struggling middle class and the poor? I say NO, it is the last thing they need in this stagnant economy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> What do you suppose happens to these businesses when forced to pay the increase in health insurance? Will sales rise - not necessarily, as customers will see increased prices and then must decide if they need the product/service at the increased cost or should they not purchase it/do without it. Reduced profits? Yes, same reason. Customers will be forced to absorb the increase for the majority of business/service providers out there. It will not be an increase from just one company, but from most companies a customer deals with. Is this fair for the already struggling middle class and the poor? I say NO, it is the last thing they need in this stagnant economy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Guess why the middle class is overtaxed? Because the repubs don't want to raise taxes on the wealthy. Isn't that ridiculous? Just keep voting those good repubs into office. The rich love their free ride! They pay less than they did 30 years ago. Such a deal!


Give your all consuming hate of the rich a rest. One class of people should not be taxed any more than another class of people. Overtaxing one group is called INEQUALITY. The rich already pay more than their fair share of taxes. I will keep voting for those that want to cut spending, the size of government and not raise taxes unless it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> [I did not accept what you wrote. How do you know my "facts" are false? I got the info from a reputable source. Also, I am sure your health care system is very good for many things. I did not "disrespect" your system. That is in your mind. Ours has flaws, too. Would I go to Canada or the USA for cancer treatment? USA of course.


I am sorry - I read your post and thought that you meant my post. I should have known better.

You quoted that people were going to the states, but you implied it was because our system didn't work - it works but we are treated equally - the rich can go down and pay thousands for an operation, just as the rich in the States can do the same.

I have stated my experience -- I doubt after having read this thread for 4 years that any of you will even bother reading it - but for those very few who do -- it is the truth and we are just an average middle income or a bit lower senior couple who have been in our medical system our whole life. tell me about anyone there in the lower income or below average senior income in the States who can say the same.

I am out of here. I will keep on defending our system when I read the garbage and innuendos and, misconceptions which I know are not truth posted here or anywhere else. The rest of it you are all welcome to.

You say you do not accept what I wrote- so you are calling me a liar - so be it. You were definitely degrading our treatment for cancer -- I answered you. Truth is not part of what you are -- read what you wrote - then read what I wrote.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give your all consuming hate of the rich a rest. One class of people should not be taxed any more than another class of people. Overtaxing one group is called INEQUALITY. The rich already pay more than their fair share of taxes. I will keep voting for those that want to cut spending, the size of government and not raise taxes unless it is absolutely necessary.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give your all consuming hate of the rich a rest. One class of people should not be taxed any more than another class of people. Overtaxing one group is called INEQUALITY. The rich already pay more than their fair share of taxes. I will keep voting for those that want to cut spending, the size of government and not raise taxes unless it is absolutely necessary.


Says who? Let's even have them pay as much as I do. What about corporations paying NO tax? How is that fair?? Your total defense of the rich has one primary reason----you must be one of them. Why aren't you as vocal fighting for the working poor of this country? Take a look at the spending power of the average American over the years and you'll have a clue as to why there's no true inequality in this country. You'll also see why the economy is slugging along at a snail's pace. Stop reading your right-wing rags and read a little more of a variety of viewpoints.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No David Worley. I will admit, that you are the first person I know that did not know this song.


Yes, I admit to never having heard it. Why was it posted?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> How many presidencies will it take to get the economy back on track after Obama adds a few trillion more?


President Obama has barely had time to clean up the smallest amount of the messes Bush left for him. It looks like President Obama will never get the chance to do many of the things he told us he intended to do if elected. The worst thing that could happen to this country would be the election of a Rebubliucan President in 2016. We need at least 16 more years with a Democratic Administration, and I'm being conservative about that. 24 more years is closer to the mark. That means three 2-term Democtraic Presidents in a row.

The Republican Part is in disarray. It has to repair itself in order to appeal to people who would consider themselves liberal and/or moderate Republicans. It needs to spend more time taking the party's power away from its nut job Tea Party types and the Religious Right. There shouldn't even be such a thing as the "Religious Right" as a poitical force. *Of course, each of us makes decisions according to the morals, ethics and religions we believe in, but those are part of a person's PRIVATE decision making process. PUBLIC reference to these private elements of decision making is just plain wrong.*

We have freedom of religion as stated in the First Amendment of the Constitution and freedom from religion as stated in many articles of the Constitution. State and Church must be separate,period. No exceptions. Ceasar and God must be saparate and remain so.The concept of bringing religion openly into government is unconstitutional, and I believe the push for religion in goverment has gone so far as to be treasonous.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> President Obama has barely had time to clean up the smallest amount of the messes Bush left for him. It looks like President Obama will never get the chance to do many of the things he told us he intended to do if elected. The worst thing that could happen to this country would be the election of a Rebubliucan President in 2016. We need at least 16 more years with a Democratic Administration, and I'm being conservative about that. 24 more years is closer to the mark. That means three 2-term Democtraic Presidents in a row.
> 
> The Republican Part is in disarray. It has to repair itself in order to appeal to people who would consider themselves liberal and/or moderate Republicans. It needs to spend more time taking the party's power away from its nut job Tea Party types and the Religious Right. There shouldn't even be such a thing as the "Religious Right" as a poitical force. *Of course, each of us makes decisions according to the morals, ethics and religions we believe in, but those are part of a person's PRIVATE decision making process. PUBLIC reference to these private elements of decision making is just plain wrong.*
> 
> We have freedom of religion as stated in the First Amendment of the Constitution and freedom from religion as stated in many articles of the Constitution. State and Church must be separate,period. No exceptions. Ceasar and God must be saparate and remain so.The concept of bringing religion openly into government is unconstitutional, and I believe the push for religion in goverment has gone so far as to be treasonous.


 :thumbu :thumbup: :thum :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: : :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Good job Maid



alcameron said:


> :thumbu :thumbup: :thum :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: : :thumbup: :thumbup:


And more thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Good job Maid
> And more thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbu


Thanks, Al. I needed to rant, and I thought this latest one actually made sense.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you, Designer for taking time to clarify Canada's Health Care System. You have much to be proud of! So pleased to hear of your experiences.



Designer1234 said:


> You are unbelievable! I think you should take the time to learn a bit more about Canada's program. Yes, there are waits for knee replacements, and not urgent care, because we are in a depression too, However any care that is life threatening or really serious gets instant attention.
> 
> We are a retired couple who are not in any way rich- we live on one pension from his work and our old age security. We don't own our own home. We do have some savings for our old age- not once were we asked about our financial situation. Each Canadian is covered for basic health care.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's been proven completely. See Designer 1234's posting above.



Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> that is the biggest heap of Bull..... ever. Oh my it stinks. You know absolutely nothing about which you write. You are simply a mouthpiece for ill meaning folks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> President Barack Obama
> a President who will receive the highest honors among our Presidents in our History.
> 
> Sorry Republicans, you lost and big twice. We made history.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bullfeathers.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep, heard that this morning. Country is in a tough position, and rather than work with his Congress he's out on the links.
> 
> His arrogance is always apparent. The guy is so in over his head and always has been. He will be in the history books as the most corrupt and inept President ever. Not a title he wanted to earn but he surely did.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's hard to think of a way to refute you. Let's just say that your personal hatred of President Barack Obama causes you to hate "0bamacare" rather than give it a chance. A very sad state of affairs....at best.

God bless. You're going to need it.



soloweygirl said:


> How many presidencies will it take to get the economy back on track after Obama adds a few trillion more?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> ute4kp
> just the oposite is the case where we live.


Same here, Huck. We have 5 colleges here. Now ith the ACA these students will be able to stay on their parent's insurance til age 26 which will result in less back up in the ER. Of course the drunken brawls will still take place, but more will use a doctor for illnesses.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> And once the brouhaha settles down, people will come to appreciate ACA as they appreciate Social Security and Medicare.


Very true, dame. Once they see that life will go on as usual and the world doesn't end over this, things will be good.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe first hand experience regarding the Canadian system, rather than some malarkey from one of your 'sources.' You exaggerate...manipulate...mis-state....and, yes, lie. You have no credibility.



Lukelucy said:


> Sorry, but what I stated are facts from the US government. I believe what has been stated here.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was just stated/reinforced that the cancer death rates in Canada and England are higher than the USA because they delay operations. After the end of Oct., operations are put on the back burner - it was stated. Also, people from those countries (Canada especially) come here to get their much needed operations that can be done in a timely manner. It was stated that with Obamacare, we will be in the same boat as Canada and England.


Really? By whom was that stated?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have read yours and other statements by Janeway and Soloweygirl others whose names I can't remember. I have read everything said about Canada's health care on this site-most don't tell the truth- but they believe it and spread it anyway. I think if you want to use another country as an example, take the time to find out rather than quote someone who might have an agenda for their own reason and also who doesn 't care if it is the truth.
> 
> I know you hate Obama -- and don't want anything of his to be successful. But I also know that it is a start for your country and I would be so saddened if it was used as a weapon against him rather than as the beginning of a decent health care system for your grandchildren or great grandchildren - I believe it is a start for the States. A start is not the finished product. Each government down the road will improve it as ours did. That is my opinion.
> 
> ...


You know nothing....................I have stated before I DO NOT HATE OBAMA, I oppose his policies.

It appears only libs hate, why else would they project hatred onto others?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes. Enough said by you and your minions.



soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately for you they will not ignore you. They constantly promise to do so, yet always lie and reply .
> 
> They get their "information" from MSNBC, a news network that makes up the news or alters it to fit its agenda. Enough said.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's hard to think of a way to refute you. Let's just say that your personal hatred of President Barack Obama causes you to hate "0bamacare" rather than give it a chance. A very sad state of affairs....at best.
> 
> God bless. You're going to need it.


Get it through your dense grey matter, she nor I hate Obama. Get over the fact that people do not approve of his policies. Many are not into blind Obama worship


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> It's hard to think of a way to refute you. Let's just say that your personal hatred of President Barack Obama causes you to hate "0bamacare" rather than give it a chance. A very sad state of affairs....at best.
> 
> God bless. You're going to need it.


Get it through your dense grey matter, she nor I hate Obama. Get over the fact that people do not approve of his policies. Many are not into blind Obama worship


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've used those very words about the right wing pendants. In my case, it was the truth.



soloweygirl said:


> Why are you so obsessed with different identities? Prove it or get some help for your paranoia. Just because you claim they do doesn't make it a reality, nor does repeating the lie it over and over make it true. Is this the "intelligent discussions" you have on your liberal threads? If so, leave it there.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> thank you for setting this liar straight. I have relatives with 4 young children in Canada and they have no worries about getting care as needed nor any bills to put them into bankruptcy. If they were living in the USA they would be in debt for years with medical bills and may never get out from under them. Nothing is ever perfect but what we have had so far is disgusting when we want to be rated as a superior nation.


It's the fear mongering, Huck. They'll say anything.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You deserve what you get.



soloweygirl said:


> Too bad he didn't take his own words to heart. We certainly deserve better.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never heard of it.



lovethelake said:


> No David Worley. I will admit, that you are the first person I know that did not know this song.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You know nothing....................I have stated before I DO NOT HATE OBAMA, I oppose his policies.
> 
> It appears only libs hate, why else would they project hatred onto others?


Oh please, Mrs. Death Threat Lady. Enough.....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And she will finish it, and we will stand behind her because she speaks the truth. lukelucy lies and distorts facts to bolster her cockeyed notions.



lovethelake said:


> So are we
> 
> Starting a fight with LukeLucy? tsk tsk not very compassionate or kind of you (again)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> You deserve what you get.


We deserve the train wreck called Obamacare?

Why can't Harry Reid get his cult to the Senate floor before 2 PM on Monday? Guess he does not care about the possibility of a government shutdown. Doesn't her care? What about the children?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The Government is testing to see the companies who are shifting from full time to part time workers, thereby forcing the taxpayers to pay what the corporations should be paying.



soloweygirl said:


> The cost of Obamacare was the main reason that companies rushed to get a waiver after the bill was passed. The companies that couldn't get the waiver have turned to cutting hours for their employees. The majority of jobs currently being created are part time jobs. The unions have finally seen the writing on the wall.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I have read yours and other statements by Janeway and Soloweygirl others whose names I can't remember. I have read everything said about Canada's health care on this site-most don't tell the truth- but they believe it and spread it anyway. I think if you want to use another country as an example, take the time to find out rather than quote someone who might have an agenda for their own reason and also who doesn 't care if it is the truth.
> 
> I know you hate Obama -- and don't want anything of his to be successful. But I also know that it is a start for your country and I would be so saddened if it was used as a weapon against him rather than as the beginning of a decent health care system for your grandchildren or great grandchildren - I believe it is a start for the States. A start is not the finished product. Each government down the road will improve it as ours did. That is my opinion.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I predict lukelucy will not accept what you have proven. One of their tactics is never to apologize or admit you are wrong in any way. This tactic does not cause anyone else to believe them. Watch.



Designer1234 said:


> I am not trying to start a fight with anyone - I am telling the truth from my experience - Luke Lucy quoted things that were not correct. Tsk Tsk all you want. that is the truth -
> 
> It is something I have lived through - and it was not correct.
> 
> I imagine you didn't read my 2 posts -- or you might have accepted the truth. Luke Lucy accepted what I wrote but I am not surprised that you wont.I am not going to get into any further conversation with you. If you care to know about the truth about Canada's system in my experience read it like Luke lucy did. I appreciate it that her post said that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Better have a wheelbarrow of money ready. Is that the case? Or will you go bankrupt like so many other Americans?



Lukelucy said:


> I did not accept what you wrote. How do you know my "facts" are false? I got the info from a reputable source. Also, I am sure your health care system is very good for many things. I did not "disrespect" your system. That is in your mind. Ours has flaws, too. Would I go to Canada or the USA for cancer treatment? USA of course.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Stow it.



soloweygirl said:


> What do you suppose happens to these businesses when forced to pay the increase in health insurance? Will sales rise - not necessarily, as customers will see increased prices and then must decide if they need the product/service at the increased cost or should they not purchase it/do without it. Reduced profits? Yes, same reason. Customers will be forced to absorb the increase for the majority of business/service providers out there. It will not be an increase from just one company, but from most companies a customer deals with. Is this fair for the already struggling middle class and the poor? I say NO, it is the last thing they need in this stagnant economy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Twisting in the wind.



soloweygirl said:


> Give your all consuming hate of the rich a rest. One class of people should not be taxed any more than another class of people. Overtaxing one group is called INEQUALITY. The rich already pay more than their fair share of taxes. I will keep voting for those that want to cut spending, the size of government and not raise taxes unless it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

alcameron said:


> Says who? Let's even have them pay as much as I do. What about corporations paying NO tax? How is that fair?? Your total defense of the rich has one primary reason----you must be one of them. Why aren't you as vocal fighting for the working poor of this country? Take a look at the spending power of the average American over the years and you'll have a clue as to why there's no true inequality in this country. You'll also see why the economy is slugging along at a snail's pace. Stop reading your right-wing rags and read a little more of a variety of viewpoints.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> President Obama has barely had time to clean up the smallest amount of the messes Bush left for him. It looks like President Obama will never get the chance to do many of the things he told us he intended to do if elected. The worst thing that could happen to this country would be the election of a Rebubliucan President in 2016. We need at least 16 more years with a Democratic Administration, and I'm being conservative about that. 24 more years is closer to the mark. That means three 2-term Democtraic Presidents in a row.
> 
> The Republican Part is in disarray. It has to repair itself in order to appeal to people who would consider themselves liberal and/or moderate Republicans. It needs to spend more time taking the party's power away from its nut job Tea Party types and the Religious Right. There shouldn't even be such a thing as the "Religious Right" as a poitical force. *Of course, each of us makes decisions according to the morals, ethics and religions we believe in, but those are part of a person's PRIVATE decision making process. PUBLIC reference to these private elements of decision making is just plain wrong.*
> 
> We have freedom of religion as stated in the First Amendment of the Constitution and freedom from religion as stated in many articles of the Constitution. State and Church must be separate,period. No exceptions. Ceasar and God must be saparate and remain so.The concept of bringing religion openly into government is unconstitutional, and I believe the push for religion in goverment has gone so far as to be treasonous.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Why are you refuting the Canadian system when you don't even have a basic grasp of the American one? You guys are a joke.



lovethelake said:


> You know nothing....................I have stated before I DO NOT HATE OBAMA, I oppose his policies.
> 
> It appears only libs hate, why else would they project hatred onto others?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No one believes you.



lovethelake said:


> Get it through your dense grey matter, she nor I hate Obama. Get over the fact that people do not approve of his policies. Many are not into blind Obama worship


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Get it through your dense grey matter, she nor I hate Obama. Get over the fact that people do not approve of his policies. Many are not into blind Obama worship


I don't know many who are. Worship is a pretty strong word.
In our case I think the word 'respect' is a much better fit.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cocktail time early on Sunday? God bless.



lovethelake said:


> We deserve the train wreck called Obamacare?
> 
> Why can't Harry Reid get his cult to the Senate floor before 2 PM on Monday? Guess he does not care about the possibility of a government shutdown. Doesn't her care? What about the children?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know many who are. Worship is a pretty strong word.
> In our case I think the word 'respect' is a much better fit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Cocktail time early on Sunday? God bless.


nope


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> *Please - everyone who reads the garbage posted by Luke lucy read my post*. _It is the truth -- some of you are my friends on the Right side of this argument - You know me I am telling you the truth. please give your grand children a chance - it takes time but it has to start somewhere.
> 
> You hate Obama -- so be it - but the health care program he is starting is a start. think about the future of your families_. I am so thankful to be a Canadian.


Designer1234
we know well that what you are telling us is the truth. Since the other side has difficulties knowing what truth is and posts non-truth continuously we should not be surprised that they question everything that anyone not agreeing with them posts.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Cocktail time early on Sunday? God bless.


Does'nt 'her' care? Hmmmm. 
Why didn't the Congressesional 'leadership' work Friday night instead of going to the movies? That's just unheard of! Worse than the President playing golf! 
The Senate and WH asked for a clean bill. If the Repugs cannot produce one, oh well! They have been playing games for too long. The President is tired of it, the Senate is tiired of it, and so are the American people. The President has negotiated many times before only to get the same result which is nothing out of congress. It's about time he told them that there will be no negotiations this time. The consequences of Boehner's lack of leadership and no control over his caucus will fall on him, not the President. The Senate and the president willnot defund or repeal the ACA as the Republicans have seen. Unfortunately they haven't learned anything. After 42 times you think they would grow a brain and realize that the ACA is here to stay.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately for you they will not ignore you. They constantly promise to do so, yet always lie and reply .
> 
> They get their "information" from MSNBC, a news network that makes up the news or alters it to fit its agenda. Enough said.


gailinipper
check your writing, you are ignorant.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> gailinipper
> check your writing, you are ignorant.


Wow, Huck, for a minute there I could swear that she was talking about Fox Noise.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Does'nt 'her' care? Hmmmm.
> Why didn't the Congressesional 'leadership' work Friday night instead of going to the movies? That's just unheard of! Worse than the President playing golf!
> The Senate and WH asked for a clean bill. If the Repugs cannot produce one, oh well! They have been playing games for too long. The President is tired of it, the Senate is tiired of it, and so are the American people. The President has negotiated many times before only to get the same result which is nothing out of congress. It's about time he told them that there will be no negotiations this time. The consequences of Boehner's lack of leadership and no control over his caucus will fall on him, not the President. The Senate and the president willnot defund or repeal the ACA as the Republicans have seen. Unfortunately they haven't learned anything. After 42 times you think they would grow a brain and realize that the ACA is here to stay.


Wow, your first comment makes no sense, but then again you are true to form

The Senate and WH asked for a clean bill, so that means the House has to do it? NOT Remember that the president nor the Senate have the power to tell the House what to do. The House has the power of the purse, when will Obama and the Senate grow a brain so they can read the Constitution?

I could find no example of any compromise from Harry Reid or the president.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wow, your first comment makes no sense, but then again you are true to form
> 
> The Senate and WH asked for a clean bill, so that means the House has to do it? NOT Remember that the president nor the Senate have the power to tell the House what to do. The House has the power of the purse, when will Obama and the Senate grow a brain so they can read the Constitution?
> 
> I could find no example of any compromise from Harry Reid or the president.


 I know my first comment didn't make sense. They were *YOUR* words!

You have missed about a year's worth of news if you haven't heard of prior compromises and negotiations. He gave into quite a few agendas for the Repubs. Because repealing or defunding the ACA wasn't part of it, they declined to bargain. 
Yes, the house does have power of the purse. No one is telling them what to do. If they reject a clean bill then the gov't shuts down and it's on their hands. Remember that the ACA is already funded. If they shut the gov't down, the ACA will still move forward along with SS and Medicare.
Funny how the plan was voted in by a majority of Dems and Repubs. If they had misgivings, they should have voted no the first time.
Now they want to repeal what they themselves voted in!


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Please - everyone who reads the garbage posted by Luke lucy read my post*. _It is the truth -- some of you are my friends on the Right side of this argument - You know me I am telling you the truth. please give your grand children a chance - it takes time but it has to start somewhere.
> 
> You hate Obama -- so be it - but the health care program he is starting is a start. think about the future of your families_. I am so thankful to be a Canadian.


I have also been told about the British NHS by some American posters here. It's a real pleasure to read what a disaster our health system is from people who really know what they are talking about.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It was just stated/reinforced that the cancer death rates in Canada and England are higher than the USA because they delay operations. After the end of Oct., operations are put on the back burner - it was stated. Also, people from those countries (Canada especially) come here to get their much needed operations that can be done in a timely manner. It was stated that with Obamacare, we will be in the same boat as Canada and England.


Lukelucy, I think you've been misinformed. Canada, along with every other country in the world, has health care issues - but sugeries aren't delayed because of the time of year. Each health care district does have limited budgets for procedures like cataracts, orthopedics, etc - so once that money is spent, there will be no more procedures until the next fiscal year - that might be where the confusion comes in. But that is not true for surgeries related to cancer, trauma or other urgent care cases.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have also been told about the British NHS by some American posters here. It's a real pleasure to read what a disaster our health system is from people who really know what they are talking about.


LOL, Anne, it isn't amazing that these same Americans seem to know all about the insurance that the UK and Canada provide, but know absolutely nothing about the plan that Americans will be provided with?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL, Anne, it isn't amazing that these same Americans seem to know all about the insurance that the UK and Canada providde, but know absolutely nothing about the plan that Americans will be provided with?


Why spoil a good prejudice with pesky facts?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Why spoil a good prejudice with pesky facts?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet that most of the posters here who are screaming the loudest against the ACA already have their nice health insurance and are not even directly affected by the act. What in God's name are they afraid of?? I guess they can't stand the fact that 40 million more people will have health insurance.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Obama's biggest compromise of all is the ACA, which is based on repub Mitt Romney's healthcare plan.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'd be willing to bet that most of the posters here who are screaming the loudest against the ACA already have their nice health insurance and are not even directly affected by the act. What in God's name are they afraid of?? I guess they can't stand the fact that 40 million more people will have health insurance.


When you have crazies like Michele Bachmann running around blabbing that Obamacare will kill children, women, and seniors, and other Tea Party baggers lying and putting the fear into people, it's not unusual for some who would believe that garbage.
I loved the President's remarks about Michele Bachmann's
"craziness". "Guess what? We still have children, we still have women, and we still have seniors!"


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Get it through your dense grey matter, she nor I hate Obama. Get over the fact that people do not approve of his policies. Many are not into blind Obama worship


What a great thing to say. You summed it up in a nutshell.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> When you have crazies like Michele Bachmann running around blabbing that Obamacare will kill children, women, and seniors,and other Tea Party baggers lying and putting the fear into people, it's not unusual for some who would beliebe that garbage.
> I loved the President's remarks about Michele Bachmann's
> "craziness". "Guess what? We still have children, we still have women, and we still have seniors!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Obama's biggest compromise of all is the ACA, which is based on repub Mitt Romney's healthcare plan.


Would they be whining if Romney was in office and implementing the same thing?
I know that is just a pipe dream for them, but I do have to wonder.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What a great thing to say. You summed it up in a nutshell.


And you would know all about nut shells.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lukelucy, I think you've been misinformed. Canada, along with every other country in the world, has health care issues - but sugeries aren't delayed because of the time of year. Each health care district does have limited budgets for procedures like cataracts, orthopedics, etc - so once that money is spent, there will be no more procedures until the next fiscal year - that might be where the confusion comes in. But that is not true for surgeries related to cancer, trauma or other urgent care cases.


Does this country put off surgeries because of the fiscal year?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What a great thing to say. You summed it up in a nutshell.


I don't believe that most of you anti-Obama people just "hate his policies." There are too many things posted in the past that say otherwise. if you call someone "stupid" or hope he dies or pick on his wife and family, what they wear and the size of her derrière, that is not policy disagreement, it's hatred.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does this country put off surgeries because of the fiscal year?


No, just because the doctor wants to go to Europe.
Elective surgeries are often put off, necessary surgeries are not.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The national DEBT is from past spending and it is going down.



galinipper said:


> BrattyPatty said:
> 
> 
> > I have just learned what an ignorant mind will post. Snideness defines you solowey, for I have never seen another side of you.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't believe that most of you anti-Obama people just "hate his policies." There are too many things posted in the past that say otherwise. if you call someone "stupid" or hope he dies or pick on his wife and family, what they wear and the size of her derrière, that is not policy disagreement, it's hatred.


It makes you wonder why they hated him so much before he was even given a chance. at least it makes me wonder.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It makes you wonder why they hated him so much before he was even given a chance. at least it makes me wonder.


(Whispering) his race . . .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have also been told about the British NHS by some American posters here. It's a real pleasure to read what a disaster our health system is from people who really know what they are talking about.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

The people on this thread know more than ANY of the people who live in the countries they talk about -- we just live there and in the system. who are we to try to tell them what it is like. They know more about the UK and Canada than the British or Canadians -- that figures.

Their truth is not the truth we were raised to tell. our truth doesn't mean a thing. even when you say you will swear it on the Bible - the 'true people here' who are the only people, still imply you are lying -- even if the truth hits them in the face. I fear for this country.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

alcameron said:


> (Whispering) his race . . .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> The national DEBT is from past spending and it is going down.


Yes it is, jelun. Some people won't acknowledge that fact.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL, Anne, it isn't amazing that these same Americans seem to know all about the insurance that the UK and Canada provide, but know absolutely nothing about the plan that Americans will be provided with?


I thought for a second that for once Luke admitted she/he 
[might] accept the truth from someone who lives in the country she/he is talking about and who has been through a death by cancer of my son and near death by my husband - and who has been in the Canadian system since it started, but then, who am I to know in comparison to Fox network or the tea party people. they know everything - everyone else in the world is lying.

I can't believe I read the reply to my post incorrectly. I thought, 
-*finally* one truthful post was accepted. how wrong I was. you could hit them over the head and they would say you didn't. sad indeed.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't believe that most of you anti-Obama people just "hate his policies." There are too many things posted in the past that say otherwise. if you call someone "stupid" or hope he dies or pick on his wife and family, what they wear and the size of her derrière, that is not policy disagreement, it's hatred.


Well your belief system is still off.

No one hates, unless it is you hating others. Your alleged statements (and false) are not examples of hate. Hitler hated Jews, Islamic terrorists hate non-Muslims.......now that is hate. You are just pontificating with your own form of hate speech and lies


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL, Anne, it isn't amazing that these same Americans seem to know all about the insurance that the UK and Canada provide, but know absolutely nothing about the plan that Americans will be provided with?


It isn't surprising or shouldn't be after reading theiir posts.

I really thought I was getting through to one of them, and it proves how 'stupid' I was. They can call me stupid for this one -- Who needs the truth if you don't care about the truth, who needs the truth when it doesn't fill your political agenda- who needs the truth.

I used to Admire the United States for their patriotism which is no longer there - they would rather ruin the country than work together, I used to admire the United states because we could count on them covering our back. I still feel that way if it is someone other than the Tea Party or the very right wing Republicans - I used to feel that our countries were friends-- I know we won't be if they are elected , or at least I fear that will change for the worse.

We help each other in disasters, fires, I have received boxes of knitted winter wear for our flood survivors from my American friends. But here on this forum, I am called a liar when I tell them the truth about my experiences with Canada's health care system, some of its warts and failures, but mainly it successes - but they know better they prefer to believe someone like Limbaugh or his ilk.. sad indeed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well your belief system is still off.
> 
> No one hates, unless it is you hating others. Your alleged statements (and false) are not examples of hate. Hitler hated Jews, Islamic terrorists hate non-Muslims.......now that is hate. You are just pontificating with your own form of hate speech and lies


LTL, 
It's called projection. That is exactly what they are doing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well your belief system is still off.
> 
> No one hates, unless it is you hating others. Your alleged statements (and false) are not examples of hate. Hitler hated Jews, Islamic terrorists hate non-Muslims.......now that is hate. You are just pontificating with your own form of hate speech and lies


I think her belief sysyem is right on, LTL. No pontificating at all.
The prior posts are here to prove her point. 
Issuing death threats is also a form of hate.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> You are unbelievable! I think you should take the time to learn a bit more about Canada's program. Yes, there are waits for knee replacements, and not urgent care, because we are in a depression too, However any care that is life threatening or really serious gets instant attention.
> 
> We are a retired couple who are not in any way rich- we live on one pension from his work and our old age security. We don't own our own home. We do have some savings for our old age- not once were we asked about our financial situation. Each Canadian is covered for basic health care.
> 
> ...


I agree with some of what you've said Designer, but our Canadian system is under a lot of stress and there are many unresolved care issues which can vary from province to province. I lived most of my life in Alberta and most of our family still lives there. I'm grateful that no individual is required to make massive direct payments for health care, but much of our taxes go to support the system and in BC we do also pay monthly premiums. Blue Cross is optional and separate from medicare, not everyone has it. I also believe that too much of our health care budget is spent on administration and bureaucracy rather than on direct medical services. Paying doctors on a "fee for service" basis also isn't very efficient, it means multiple visits rather than dealing with everything at once.

Both the UK and Australia have hybrid systems, where individuals can receive private treatment, but there has always been a huge outcry whenever the topic comes up here, even though it would help to relieve some of the stress on the system. People treated thru Workers' Comp already receive preferential treatment by not having to wait. There have also been other cases of preferential treatment reported.

Many cancer and other treatments are delayed because of the long waits for diagnostic testing. A good friend would still be waiting for another 3 weeks for her scheduled MRI if she hadn't started to experience such severe pain that she was admitted thru ER (she had already gone thru more than 3 mth of referrals, etc). Older doctors (especially specialists) have a lot more clout in bumping their patients up for referrals and diagnostics. My mother was lucky that her endocrinologist was able to get her a fairly fast appointment with a cardiologist after her GP said the wait would be 3 - 4 months.

Many people waiting for orthopedic care are in severe pain requiring strong drugs that affect their livers as well as limiting their ability to work and be mobile. This isn't a matter of a little discomfort.

There are good and bad features in our system, just as there is in the American. I don't think it's appropriate for me to tell them how their system should work anymore than I want them to tell me how Canada should work. I don't think there is enough money anywhere to give everyone the best of everything. Each country needs to work out what is best for them and their citizens. Whether is is publicly stated or not, every country in the world has some form of rationing of health care services.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well your belief system is still off.
> 
> No one hates, unless it is you hating others. Your alleged statements (and false) are not examples of hate. Hitler hated Jews, Islamic terrorists hate non-Muslims.......now that is hate. You are just pontificating with your own form of hate speech and lies


What does this mean "your alleged statements and false"? They weren't alleged statements, I actually made them. 
So now you want to debate the degree of hate? Give me a break.
Your cockeyed opinion and you're welcome to it, as I am to mine. I'm just telling it as I (and many others) see your words. I have no hate speech and lies, you just put that junk in to make it appear that way. Anyone reading most of the diatribes, pictures, and opinion pieces from right-wing blogs posted by you and your friends can judge for themselves. It sure ain't comin' across as an Obama love fest, despite your display of piety and religion.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well your belief system is still off.
> 
> No one hates, unless it is you hating others. Your alleged statements (and false) are not examples of hate. Hitler hated Jews, Islamic terrorists hate non-Muslims.......now that is hate. You are just pontificating with your own form of hate speech and lies


The saddest thing of all is that I think you are really lying to 
yourselves about why you feel the way you do. No one wants to be called a racist - certainly if they don't believe they are , even though they act as if they are. I am going to try once again to leave this place alone. one of my friends said it is hard not to be drawn in, especially when you see lies about my country in my case. At least I know that way down deep one or two of you know I was telling the truth -but are too afraid of the others to post it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Shirley, it's always a pleasure to have you drop in and post.
Thanks for taking the time to share your point of view. I am not afraid of anyone here. Why would you lie about your hard times and the insurance your gov't provides? You wouldn't.
Don't stay away too long. We have a tendency to miss you when you do!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What does this mean "your alleged statements and false"? They weren't alleged statements, I actually made them.
> So now you want to debate the degree of hate? Give me a break.
> Your cockeyed opinion and you're welcome to it, as I am to mine. I'm just telling it as I (and many others) see your words. I have no hate speech and lies, you just put that junk in to make it appear that way. Anyone reading most of the diatribes, pictures, and opinion pieces from right-wing blogs posted by you and your friends can judge for themselves. It sure ain't comin' across as an Obama love fest, despite your display of piety and religion.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> LTL,
> It's called projection. That is exactly what they are doing.


You can change it to 'intense dislike" instead of "hate" if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with some of what you've said Designer, but our Canadian system is under a lot of stress and there are many unresolved care issues which can vary from province to province. I lived most of my life in Alberta and most of our family still lives there. I'm grateful that no individual is required to make massive direct payments for health care, but much of our taxes go to support the system and in BC we do also pay monthly premiums. Blue Cross is optional and separate from medicare, not everyone has it. I also believe that too much of our health care budget is spent on administration and bureaucracy rather than on direct medical services. Paying doctors on a "fee for service" basis also isn't very efficient, it means multiple visits rather than dealing with everything at once.
> 
> Both the UK and Australia have hybrid systems, where individuals can receive private treatment, but there has always been a huge outcry whenever the topic comes up here, even though it would help to relieve some of the stress on the system. People treated thru Workers' Comp already receive preferential treatment by not having to wait. There have also been other cases of preferential treatment reported.
> 
> ...


[===========================
I agree with you in many ways, I am just telling what has happened in my life during the past 5 years. there are long waits for many kinds of care, I stated that. There are people who don't like our system and they have that right. I was calling luke lucy on his statement that people are forced to go to the States etc. etc. those with money can get care quicker than if they wait here. I feel our system works for most of us -- I know it has worked for me and that is what I used for an example. I have read posts from members that were so far from the truth it was unbeivable. I never implied our system was perfect I don't see how in this day and age it could ever be perfect with the cost of care. However it is a much better system than they have and they are not willing to do anything to try to better their system, which is their right. but don't tell me that I am a liar when I tell the exact truth of what the system did for my family. my husbands surgery would have cost hundreds of thousands of dollars. My month drug cost 400+ dollars a month without blue cross or our other small insurance policy. we pay ll5.00 per month for both of us. DH's drugs cost twice as much as mine.

I have to wait for shoulder surgery- who knows how long, we have to wait for knee replacements, I wish I didn't but in my experience with my son who suffered dreadfully with esophagael cancer and my husband who is sitting reading his paper in our living room I can't complain-- and my point is that it has to start somewhere.

Certainly others have had different experiences, and I have heard complaints but I have explained what happened to me. If I had lived in the States at the same income level -- blue collar working, savings, good life but not rich - without a company health plan -- my son would have suffered beyond measure if he got any treatment at all, and my husband would be dead. that is a fact. Or we would have had to pay money that would not have allowed us to live decently because of the cost. I am once again saying that it is the only way all Americans have a chance in the future of reasonable (not perfect) health care. I am well aware that there is unhappiness with some of our citizens who think they should get better care without the waits. I agree but the costs are prohibitive. However, I don't think that no govt. health care is the answer and I believe it is a much better system than it is in the states.

I do resent that I was told that luke lucy did not believe or accept my post. but i should not have been surprised.

I am weary of my part in this discussion and must leave and feed my husband. I have had my say. agree or not, believe me or not - I know that for me it has given my son a decent pain free existance before he died and my husband a chance for a productive life which neither would have had at our level of income in the States.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The saddest thing of all is that I think you are really lying to
> yourselves about why you feel the way you do. No one wants to be called a racist - certainly if they don't believe they are , even though they act as if they are. I am going to try once again to leave this place alone. one of my friends said it is hard not to be drawn in, especially when you see lies about my country in my case. At least I know that way down deep one or two of you know I was telling the truth -but are too afraid of the others to post it.


On this you are very wrong Hate the policy not the man. I think calling someone a racist when you can not seem to except that one does not what he is doing. Well to me wow, and you do not even now what he has done or hasn't done. Wonder why you feel the need to even say this. Then because of what you have seem here you blame the republican party??? There is plenty of blame to go around from both parties.
You may not know this but this country is living on credit all we do is borrow . The ACA is now projected to be in the trillions of dollars and that is a fact from our goverment. We are already up to 17 trillion. I know it is all Bushes fault. The problem with that is 6 year ago and must say Obama has added to that. Now that must make me a racist right . Because if this country does not pay it's debt we all go down. I am sorry you feel this country is failing Canada, but I don't see it that way either. I am not a lair and to call someone else that when you don't know the facts, just one side well you get the picture.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I think her belief sysyem is right on, LTL. No pontificating at all.
> The prior posts are here to prove her point.
> Issuing death threats is also a form of hate.


Oh really............................................

Another false statement


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh really............................................
> 
> Another false statement


Not on my part,LTL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with some of what you've said Designer, but our Canadian system is under a lot of stress and there are many unresolved care issues which can vary from province to province. I lived most of my life in Alberta and most of our family still lives there. I'm grateful that no individual is required to make massive direct payments for health care, but much of our taxes go to support the system and in BC we do also pay monthly premiums. Blue Cross is optional and separate from medicare, not everyone has it. I also believe that too much of our health care budget is spent on administration and bureaucracy rather than on direct medical services. Paying doctors on a "fee for service" basis also isn't very efficient, it means multiple visits rather than dealing with everything at once.
> 
> Both the UK and Australia have hybrid systems, where individuals can receive private treatment, but there has always been a huge outcry whenever the topic comes up here, even though it would help to relieve some of the stress on the system. People treated thru Workers' Comp already receive preferential treatment by not having to wait. There have also been other cases of preferential treatment reported.
> 
> ...


Thanks West Coast Kitty. You supported what I said.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh really............................................
> 
> Another false statement


What? What are death threats if not an expression of hate--friendship and goodwill?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sjrNC said:


> Designer 1234,
> I will answer your question about cost of treatments in the US as this is my experience. First my husband had health insurance through his company, which is the same type of insurance was offered to all employees.
> 
> He had cancer for 8 plus years, of which he had lots of VERY expensive treatments. One week of IL-2 was over 40,000 and he had I believe 6 rounds, not including all the CT SCANS, Pet Scans and other things.
> ...


Your experience is similar to that of our friends who moved to the US. If you have good insurance coverage, the American system provides more treatment options and is faster than what we see here in Canada. But Canadian medicare wouldn't leave anyone facing the loss of their home or bankruptcy to finance medical treatment either. I've heard/read alot of the pros and cons of ACA not only here on KP , but also from American friends who feel the whole process hasn't been well thought out. I hope both our systems eventually provide better, effective services for us


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> [===========================
> I agree with you in many ways, I am just telling what has happened in my life during the past 5 years. there are long waits for many kinds of care, I stated that. There are people who don't like our system and they have that right. I was calling luke lucy on his statement that people are forced to go to the States etc. etc. those with money can get care quicker than if they wait here. I feel our system works for most of us -- I know it has worked for me and that is what I used for an example. I have read posts from members that were so far from the truth it was unbeivable. I never implied our system was perfect I don't see how in this day and age it could ever be perfect with the cost of care. However it is a much better system than they have and they are not willing to do anything to try to better their system, which is their right. but don't tell me that I am a liar when I tell the exact truth of what the system did for my family. my husbands surgery would have cost hundreds of thousands of dollars. My month drug cost 400+ dollars a month without blue cross or our other small insurance policy. we pay ll5.00 per month for both of us. DH's drugs cost twice as much as mine.
> 
> I have to wait for shoulder surgery- who knows how long, we have to wait for knee replacements, I wish I didn't but in my experience with my son who suffered dreadfully with esophagael cancer and my husband who is sitting reading his paper in our living room I can't complain-- and my point is that it has to start somewhere.
> ...


I never said I did not believe your post. Your experience I believe. I am looking at the big picture. Your experience may not be the same as others. Please, don't go off the deep end.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> You know nothing....................I have stated before I DO NOT HATE OBAMA, I oppose his policies.
> 
> It appears only libs hate, why else would they project hatred onto others?


lovethelake
I think that you do not even like yourself. As to our President, it is his blackness you dislike. It cannot be anything else looking at your oppositon which is without merit.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

No, we don't have nationalized health care. 
Health insurance corporations simply deny health care due to any factor they deem apprpropriate.



Lukelucy said:


> Does this country put off surgeries because of the fiscal year?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> No, we don't have nationalized health care.
> Health insurance corporations simply deny health care due to any factor they deem apprpropriate.


And won't we be glad to see that go, jelun? It's about time that a plan came along that will put the healthcare back into the hands of doctors. The Insurance companies have been calling the shots for too long now.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234
do not take any of these fools seriously. The are clueless about everything. They have been "trained" not to think for themselves and therefore we get the same old Bull from all of them all of the time. If certain sources tell them that the World is coming to an end next week they believe it. Have we not witnessed that a number of times in our Lifetime? Poor creatures they are.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

If Islamic terrorists hate non-Muslims how do you explain the number of Muslims they have murdered? 
If it is about religion why do they kill so many followers of Islam?



lovethelake said:


> Well your belief system is still off.
> 
> No one hates, unless it is you hating others. Your alleged statements (and false) are not examples of hate. Hitler hated Jews, Islamic terrorists hate non-Muslims.......now that is hate. You are just pontificating with your own form of hate speech and lies


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> do not take any of these fools seriously. The are clueless about everything. They have been "trained" not to think for themselves and therefore we get the same old Bull from all of them all of the time. If certain sources tell them that the World is coming to an end next week they believe it. Have we not witnessed that a number of times in our Lifetime? Poor creatures they are.


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> Why are you refuting the Canadian system when you don't even have a basic grasp of the American one? You guys are a joke.


You don't understand the Canadian system either; Designer acknowledged that our system has problems. Her personal experiences worked well for her. I've described other situations that aren't working out as well and could continue with a much longer list but I don't think you really want to read it


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Is it necessary to understand one system or the other when you know that there are people who have had diabetes for years and cannot get treatment? 
I will let you think about which nation lets that happen while I look up the facts to support my statement.



west coast kitty said:


> You don't understand the Canadian system either; Designer acknowledged that our system has problems. Her personal experiences worked well for her. I've described other situations that aren't working out as well and could continue with a much longer list but I don't think you really want to read it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Does this country put off surgeries because of the fiscal year?


I'm not sure what you mean Lukelucy. I know some types of sugeries are delayed in Canada and that is not at all a good thing. I know some Canadians do go to the US for faster treatment or to get a preferred treatment that isn't covered in Canada. "Emergency" treatment in Canada is prompt, but by then the condition has sometimes worsened.

I think that if there are any limitations on surgeries in your country, they would be based on the availability of your resources.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I never said I did not believe your post. Your experience I believe. I am looking at the big picture. Your experience may not be the same as others. Please, don't go off the deep end.


---------------------
I have never in my life gone off the deep end. don't talk down to me- I should have known that nothing would counteract your opinion. it is cast in stone and I think I know the reason which actually I believe doesn't include real politics. '

You are an expert on the big picture of the Canadian health system? what a crock. you have an agenda - it is go get rid of Obama-- you know it and we know it.

It must be something wonderful inside your head to believe that only you know what is going on -- no one can converse with you, or say something different than what you have convinced yourself. you know about the British and the canadian system- you know everything.

I know that our system here has its drawbacks but when push comes to shove - what have you done to see that your citizens have a chance like we do to live --Westcoast kitty sees it differently in some ways but agrees that if we need care for serious problems it is there. I have said it isn't perfect in my first post but I believe completely that our system works as well as any other system except possible the UK.- Canadians don't agree about everything, we are not sheep but she doesn't disagree with what happened to me or that it is the truth.--

You are an expert on everything. You certainly never said you thought my post was the truth until I called you on it. 'some' high source in the Government told you -- I would bet l00.00 that it was a Republican who wants Obama to fail over everything else. He implies our system is no good and people like you jump on it and exagerate the message and post it so that you can convince others and yourselves how knowledgeable you are. YOu are entitled to your beliefs but it is a shame they get in the way of the truth.

For a few minutes you gained my respect but as I said, I should have known better- leopards don't change their spots.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have never in my life gone off the deep end. don't talk down to me. I should have known that nothing would counteract your opinion. it is cast in stone and I think I know the reason which actually I believe doesn't include real politics. '
> 
> You are an expert on the big picture of the Canadian health system? what a crock. you have an agenda - it is go get rid of Obama-- you know it and we know it.
> 
> ...


Hang in there, Shirley. Those of us who know you love you and respect your opinions. You have done a ton of good work for the KP knitters.
People here are afraid of change, even though most already have their health coverage. They're afraid some people are going to get something for nothing. They don't really concern themselves with the people who don't have healthcare. And they don't understand that healthcare costs have gone out of control, and there has to be some way to make it work for everyone. It was at a repub town hall meeting, I think, at which the audience thought that if someone was in the throes of a terrible illness and couldn't afford care that they would let that person die. I can't figure these people out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hang in there, Shirley. Those of us who know you love you and respect your opinions. You have done a ton of good work for the KP knitters.
> People here are afraid of change, even though most already have their health coverage. They're afraid some people are going to get something for nothing. They don't really concern themselves with the people who don't have healthcare. And they don't understand that healthcare costs have gone out of control, and there has to be some way to make it work for everyone. It was at a repub town hall meeting, I think, at which the audience thought that if someone was in the throes of a terrible illness and couldn't afford care that they would let that person die. I can't figure these people out.


Sounds like a Michele Bachmannism. The lies coming out of the Tea party (and the more they lie the crazier the stories get0
on the ACA are horrible. They know that a small percentage of their constituents will believe them.
But what I haven't seen yet is a plan from Tea Party Republicans to improve what they don't like about the plan. 
It won't be repealed or defunded, so why not work with it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Is it necessary to understand one system or the other when you know that there are people who have had diabetes for years and cannot get treatment?
> I will let you think about which nation lets that happen while I look up the facts to support my statement.


Are you saying that an American diabetic looking for treatment is unable to get it?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

WCK, They can get treated for it, but it depends on who the patient has insurance coverage with if insurance will pay for the visit ans insulin. If the person applies for insurance coverage and already has diabetes, some would not cover the patient calling it a pre-existing condition.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Is it necessary to understand one system or the other when you know that there are people who have had diabetes for years and cannot get treatment?
> I will let you think about which nation lets that happen while I look up the facts to support my statement.


There might be people like that but I personally have not heard of anyone. I have four friends who are diabetic here -- and they get their health care the same place we do. I have never heard any of them complain that they are on waiting lists or having difficulty getting treatment.

I have only talked about my experiences - but I will make a point of checking with them and my doctor to make sure that what you say is the case. I will post here if it is the case. To be honest I doubt it is the case.

The thing is -- I don't think our Nation 'lets it happen' if you are talking about Canada- I believe that we do the best we can with what we have -- and one thing I know is that those who have life threatening problems get care ahead of those who don't.

If it was your son would you not want that kind of care if he were dying of one of the most horrible cancers - esophageal, stomach cancer?

This conversation is being held on the day that at least there could be a start of some sort of organized health care for people who can't afford it any other way. Not people who can afford it for now, but those who are desperate for it or they don't survive. I think from what I have read that it is not a bad start. I believe completely that the reasons you and the Right are so against it is because of President Obama and I don't believe it is political. I am telling you my feelings - and I am telling you my truth. People who can't affort l5.00 a pill for a medication for high blood pressure when they can hardly afford that and they need 2 or 3 a day. those are the people who would be helped in my opinion.

no point in answering any more, or carrying this on. I know that because of the President, it will be fought to a standstill, even if it is a good start.

I don't know that much about the ins and outs but I know that a basic plan is needed -- and this is the only one on the table.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> WCK, They can get treated for it, but it depends on who the patient has insurance coverage with if insurance will pay for the visit ans insulin. If the person applies for insurance coverage and already has diabetes, some would not cover the patient calling it a pre-existing condition.


I think our systems are the same in that case. The dr visit would be covered here, but insulin is not covered by medicare. If the patient had supplementary insurance, it would be covered to the limits of their policy. One of my sil has been a severe diabetic since she was 13, my brother has excellent supplemental coverage so she qualifies for specialized treatment --- my dh's nephew is also type 1 diabetic but his family didn't have supplementary insurance and pay for the insulin themselves


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think our systems are the same in that case. The dr visit would be covered here, but insulin is not covered by medicare. If the patient had supplementary insurance, it would be covered to the limits of their policy. One of my sil has been a severe diabetic since she was 13, my brother has excellent supplemental coverage so she qualifies for specialized treatment --- my dh's nephew is also type 1 diabetic but his family didn't have supplementary insurance and pay for the insulin themselves


Thank you for that information. I didn't realize that and I am glad that it is cleared up. I don't pretend to be an expert except for what I have lived through with it in my life. I would imagine that in that case our extra coverage might help with the cost. I will ask my four friends about their experiences. I am quite sure you are correct- I 
just know my own experience and I will never talk down our Canadian system, even if it doesn't cover everything. I know from experience that it covers extremely serious illnesses like cancer and congestive heart failure or other serious heart problems. I know that because of what happened to me. I have not tried to say it is perfect - I know it isn't but it is darned handy if it keeps you alive and avoids you having to go into homelessness if you try to pay it out of your pocket.

YOu sound very knowlegeable - more so than me , but I still won't have it implied that I don't know what i am talking about when I do know what I am talking about. It took two or three posts for luke lucy to admit my story was believed. but he pontificates about our health insurance - I just tell him to find out the truth before he makes statements.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> WCK, They can get treated for it, but it depends on who the patient has insurance coverage with if insurance will pay for the visit ans insulin. If the person applies for insurance coverage and already has diabetes, some would not cover the patient calling it a pre-existing condition.


Treated for it in the short term, yes--anyone in a diabetic coma who was carted off to the ER couldn't legally be turned away. The hospital staff would run tests, stabilize your blood sugar, and send you on your way with a huge bill and a prescription for insulin.

But what then? Without insurance the price of that insulin would be almost impossible to afford--and then would come the routine blood tests, medical checkups, equipment (syringes, glucose meters, test strips). And older person might be able to apply for Medicare, someone on welfare in California could apply for Medical. But all that would take time--time a diabetic definitely wouldn't have--and the majority of folks wouldn't qualify for either program. I honestly don't know how folks without insurance manage chronic illnesses.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

In some cases they are unable to get it, in others they just don't bother to go to the doctor and get the necessary labwork. 
There certainly are many cases for which outreach was necessary through volunteer organizations.

http://www.forecast.diabetes.org/holmes-jul2013

Volunteer Deborah Holmes Aims to Educate

Deborah Holmes and husband, Douglas, volunteer at a Step Out event.

Deborah Holmes had plenty of good reasons to become a volunteer with the American Diabetes Association. They just happened to come all at once. In 1999 and 2000, her mother died, her aunt lost a leg, and her stepfather had a strokeall because of type 2 diabetes complicationsand her husband was diagnosed with the disease. It was high time, Holmes thought, to become more educated about diabetes and to spread the word about how people could prevent complications.

Now Holmes, 62, of St. Louis, is one of the ADAs most active volunteers, serving on the national Adult Strategies Committee and African American initiatives subcommittee and as outreach initiatives chair for her local board. She takes special interest in the Associations Project Power® program, which is aimed specifically at African American church communities. As a pastor and former station manager of a Christian radio station, teaming up with the ADA has been a marriage made in heaven, Holmes says.

To learn more about the ADAs African American initiatives, visit diabetes.org/liveempowered.

For more than a decade, Holmes has been part of her local ADA offices outreach efforts, which include recruiting local groups to offer diabetes and other health screenings to people in her community. The results, she says, have been effective: At her first event, 10 people were identified as having undiagnosed diabetesincluding the hosting pastor. Education can make all the difference in a persons health. My goal is, I dont want you ignorant, Holmes says. Paul said that in the Bible: Brethren, I would that you not be ignorant. If theres someone that can give you advice, and steer you in the right direction, isnt it worth your life to take advantage of it?

Holmes says shes constantly learning about diabetes herself, so that she can share information. From attending American Diabetes Association EXPO® events to meeting with health care advocates from around the country, shes working on outreach. Her efforts have been noticed and appreciated by Cathy Hartmann, director of the ADAs St. Louis office. Holmes embodies the passion, drive, and commitment that every director hopes to find in a volunteer, Hartmann says: She inspires me to work hard and stay the course until a cure is found.

This next is the National Assoc. of Free Clinics website. 
If you click on the NEWS tab, you will get a great idea of the work that is necessary to to lack of adequate health care access in the US. 
Thanks for the opportunity to dig this info up and remind myself to write a check.

http://www.nafcclinics.org/
LOL, then I forgot the link. <smh>



west coast kitty said:


> Are you saying that an American diabetic looking for treatment is unable to get it?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There might be people like that but I personally have not heard of anyone. I have four friends who are diabetic here -- and they get their health care the same place we do. I have never heard any of them complain that they are on waiting lists or having difficulty getting treatment.
> 
> I have only talked about my experiences - but I will make a point of checking with them and my doctor to make sure that what you say is the case. I will post here if it is the case. To be honest I doubt it is the case.
> 
> ...


Yes--my brother has stage 4 esophageal cancer, and thank God he has good insurance. It truly is one of the worst cancers there is, both in terms of mortality and the physical impairment it brings with it. If Tim didn't have insurance his life would probably have ended by now, and his family would have lost everything trying to pay for his medical treatments and care.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You don't understand the Canadian system either; Designer acknowledged that our system has problems. Her personal experiences worked well for her. I've described other situations that aren't working out as well and could continue with a much longer list but I don't think you really want to read it


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--my brother has stage 4 esophageal cancer, and thank God he has good insurance. It truly is one of the worst cancers there is, both in terms of mortality and the physical impairment it brings with it. If Tim didn't have insurance his life would probably have ended by now, and his family would have lost everything trying to pay for his medical treatments and care.


I don't think people care about others without insurance getting really sick. No empathy. People have gone bankrupt trying to pay medical bills. Why is it so hard to understand that we need the ACA---or something even better?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not sure what you mean Lukelucy. I know some types of sugeries are delayed in Canada and that is not at all a good thing. I know some Canadians do go to the US for faster treatment or to get a preferred treatment that isn't covered in Canada. "Emergency" treatment in Canada is prompt, but by then the condition has sometimes worsened.
> 
> I think that if there are any limitations on surgeries in your country, they would be based on the availability of your resources.


West Coast Kitty,

Unfortunately, I know a number of people with cancer that got top notch care from the best without delay. Never had I heard of delay here, especially regarding cancer.

Our closest hospital leaves much to be desired. We avoid it (as does much of the community). But that has to do with the quality of the doctors. I went there with a dislocated shoulder and the doctor told me he did not know what to do...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't think people care about others without insurance getting really sick. No empathy. People have gone bankrupt trying to pay medical bills.


Yes, they have--in fact, medical expenses are cited as the #1 cause of bankruptcy. It really is beyond belief that the righties don't give a rap about uninsured children with serious and chronic diseases like diabetes, asthma, and cancer. Whatever the inherent flaws of Obamacare, at least these children will get the care that they need. How could anyone possibly object to that?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> West Coast Kitty,
> 
> Unfortunately, I know a number of people with cancer that got top notch care from the best without delay. Never had I heard of delay here, especially regarding cancer.
> 
> Our closest hospital leaves much to be desired. We avoid it (as does much of the community). But that has to do with the quality of the doctors. I went there with a dislocated shoulder and the doctor told me he did not know what to do...


Lukelucy
He should have send you to a specialist. At least the did not attempt doing something that was beyond his expertise.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That is a personal choice, correct? 
As Bratty Patty (I think) said already, up until the ACA takes effect totally and disallows this step health insurance companies often deny coverage for pre-existing conditions, there is/was also a cap for annual and/or lifetime expenditures so that if a child is born with major medical issues that child could use up their lifetime allotment in a year or two that would leave the family to dispose of all assets in order to qualify for Medicaid which is subsidized health care.



west coast kitty said:


> I think our systems are the same in that case. The dr visit would be covered here, but insulin is not covered by medicare. If the patient had supplementary insurance, it would be covered to the limits of their policy. One of my sil has been a severe diabetic since she was 13, my brother has excellent supplemental coverage so she qualifies for specialized treatment --- my dh's nephew is also type 1 diabetic but his family didn't have supplementary insurance and pay for the insulin themselves


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, they have--in fact, medical expenses are cited as the #1 cause of bankruptcy. It really is beyond belief that the righties don't give a rap about uninsured children with serious and chronic diseases like diabetes, asthma, and cancer. Whatever the inherent flaws of Obamacare, at least these children will get the care that they need. How could anyone possibly object to that?


susanmos2000
had a gettogether with some very wealthy women (not by choice) and they all complained about having to pay taxes and
help support the needy (which they call takers) while they think nothing about spending $ 1.200.00 for a plain Jacket or $ 875.00 for a pair of shoes they may never wear. Staunch Republicans and then there was me a happy non-Republican with a bunch of always miserable women. And those women are trying to tell their underpaid help that they are suffering under Obama and therefore cannot afford to pay them a quarter an hour more. Never ever pitch in when their help needs help because of illness. No, they quickly replace them with someone they try to get cheaper. And as I walk among these heartless I wonder who their God is. I see GREED only.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> had a gettogether with some very wealthy women (not by choice) and they all complained about having to pay taxes and
> help support the needy (which they call takers) while they think nothing about spending $ 1.200.00 for a plain Jacket or $ 875.00 for a pair of shoes they may never wear. Staunch Republicans and then there was me a happy non-Republican with a bunch of always miserable women. And those women are trying to tell their underpaid help that they are suffering under Obama and therefore cannot afford to pay them a quarter an hour more. Never ever pitch in when their help needs help because of illness. No, they quickly replace them with someone they try to get cheaper. And as I walk among these heartless I wonder who their God is. I see GREED only.


 :roll:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I don't think people care about others without insurance getting really sick. No empathy. People have gone bankrupt trying to pay medical bills. Why is it so hard to understand that we need the ACA---or something even better?


The top to reasons people file bankruptcy in the U.S. are loss of job and catastrophic health care expenses. It is unseemly that Americans who had jobs and lost them would also usually lose their health insurance and those who had no coverage or reached their life time max would also lose everything. That is just wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Sounds as if you have done your random act of sacrifice for the next few months, a shoothing drink might be in order.



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> had a gettogether with some very wealthy women (not by choice) and they all complained about having to pay taxes and
> help support the needy (which they call takers) while they think nothing about spending $ 1.200.00 for a plain Jacket or $ 875.00 for a pair of shoes they may never wear. Staunch Republicans and then there was me a happy non-Republican with a bunch of always miserable women. And those women are trying to tell their underpaid help that they are suffering under Obama and therefore cannot afford to pay them a quarter an hour more. Never ever pitch in when their help needs help because of illness. No, they quickly replace them with someone they try to get cheaper. And as I walk among these heartless I wonder who their God is. I see GREED only.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

The Denver Post

Debunking Canadian health care myths

By Rhonda Hackett
POSTED: 06/07 01:00:00 AM MDT480 COMMENTS

RELATED STORIES
Jun 7:
What do we pay for, anyway?
As a Canadian living in the United States for the past 17 years, I am frequently asked by Americans and Canadians alike to declare one health care system as the better one.
Often I'll avoid answering, regardless of the questioner's nationality. To choose one or the other system usually translates into a heated discussion of each one's merits, pitfalls, and an intense recitation of commonly cited statistical comparisons of the two systems.
Because if the only way we compared the two systems was with statistics, there is a clear victor. It is becoming increasingly more difficult to dispute the fact that Canada spends less money on health care to get better outcomes.
Yet, the debate rages on. Indeed, it has reached a fever pitch since President Barack Obama took office, with Americans either dreading or hoping for the dawn of a single-payer health care system. Opponents of such a system cite Canada as the best example of what not to do, while proponents laud that very same Canadian system as the answer to all of America's health care problems. Frankly, both sides often get things wrong when trotting out Canada to further their respective arguments.
As America comes to grips with the reality that changes are desperately needed within its health care infrastructure, it might prove useful to first debunk some myths about the Canadian system.

Myth: Taxes in Canada are extremely high, mostly because of national health care.

In actuality, taxes are nearly equal on both sides of the border. Overall, Canada's taxes are slightly higher than those in the U.S. However, Canadians are afforded many benefits for their tax dollars, even beyond health care (e.g., tax credits, family allowance, cheaper higher education), so the end result is a wash. At the end of the day, the average after-tax income of Canadian workers is equal to about 82 percent of their gross pay. In the U.S., that average is 81.9 percent.

Myth: Canada's health care system is a cumbersome bureaucracy.

The U.S. has the most bureaucratic health care system in the world. More than 31 percent of every dollar spent on health care in the U.S. goes to paperwork, overhead, CEO salaries, profits, etc. The provincial single-payer system in Canada operates with just a 1 percent overhead. Think about it. It is not necessary to spend a huge amount of money to decide who gets care and who doesn't when everybody is covered.

Myth: The Canadian system is significantly more expensive than that of the U.S.Ten percent of Canada's GDP is spent on health care for 100 percent of the population. The U.S. spends 17 percent of its GDP but 15 percent of its population has no coverage whatsoever and millions of others have inadequate coverage. In essence, the U.S. system is considerably more expensive than Canada's. Part of the reason for this is uninsured and under insured people in the U.S. still get sick and eventually seek care. People who cannot afford care wait until advanced stages of an illness to see a doctor and then do so through emergency rooms, which cost considerably more than primary care services.

What the American taxpayer may not realize is that such care costs about $45 billion per year, and someone has to pay it. This is why insurance premiums increase every year for insured patients while co-pays and deductibles also rise rapidly.

Myth: Canada's government decides who gets health care and when they get it.While HMOs and other private medical insurers in the U.S. do indeed make such decisions, the only people in Canada to do so are physicians. In Canada, the government has absolutely no say in who gets care or how they get it. Medical decisions are left entirely up to doctors, as they should be.

There are no requirements for pre-authorization whatsoever. If your family doctor says you need an MRI, you get one. In the U.S., if an insurance administrator says you are not getting an MRI, you don't get one no matter what your doctor thinks  unless, of course, you have the money to cover the cost.

Myth: There are long waits for care, which compromise access to care.There are no waits for urgent or primary care in Canada. There are reasonable waits for most specialists' care, and much longer waits for elective surgery. Yes, there are those instances where a patient can wait up to a month for radiation therapy for breast cancer or prostate cancer, for example. However, the wait has nothing to do with money per se, but everything to do with the lack of radiation therapists. Despite such waits, however, it is noteworthy that Canada boasts lower incident and mortality rates than the U.S. for all cancers combined, according to the U.S. Cancer Statistics Working Group and the Canadian Cancer Society. Moreover, fewer Canadians (11.3 percent) than Americans (14.4 percent) admit unmet health care needs.

Myth: Canadians are paying out of pocket to come to the U.S. for medical care.Most patients who come from Canada to the U.S. for health care are those whose costs are covered by the Canadian governments. If a Canadian goes outside of the country to get services that are deemed medically necessary, not experimental, and are not available at home for whatever reason (e.g., shortage or absence of high tech medical equipment; a longer wait for service than is medically prudent; or lack of physician expertise), the provincial government where you live fully funds your care. Those patients who do come to the U.S. for care and pay out of pocket are those who perceive their care to be more urgent than it likely is.

Myth: Canada is a socialized health care system in which the government runs hospitals and where doctors work for the government.Princeton University health economist Uwe Reinhardt says single-payer systems are not "socialized medicine" but "social insurance" systems because doctors work in the private sector while their pay comes from a public source. Most physicians in Canada are self-employed. They are not employees of the government nor are they accountable to the government. Doctors are accountable to their patients only. More than 90 percent of physicians in Canada are paid on a fee-for-service basis. Claims are submitted to a single provincial health care plan for reimbursement, whereas in the U.S., claims are submitted to a multitude of insurance providers. Moreover, Canadian hospitals are controlled by private boards and/or regional health authorities rather than being part of or run by the government.

Myth: There aren't enough doctors in Canada.

From a purely statistical standpoint, there are enough physicians in Canada to meet the health care needs of its people. But most doctors practice in large urban areas, leaving rural areas with bona fide shortages. This situation is no different than that being experienced in the U.S. Simply training and employing more doctors is not likely to have any significant impact on this specific problem. Whatever issues there are with having an adequate number of doctors in any one geographical area, they have nothing to do with the single-payer system.

And these are just some of the myths about the Canadian health care system. While emulating the Canadian system will likely not fix U.S. health care, it probably isn't the big bad "socialist" bogeyman it has been made out to be.

It is not a perfect system, but it has its merits. For people like my 55-year-old Aunt Betty, who has been waiting for 14 months for knee-replacement surgery due to a long history of arthritis, it is the superior system. Her $35,000-plus surgery is finally scheduled for next month. She has been in pain, and her quality of life has been compromised. However, there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Aunt Betty  who lives on a fixed income and could never afford private health insurance, much less the cost of the surgery and requisite follow-up care  will soon sport a new, high-tech knee. Waiting 14 months for the procedure is easy when the alternative is living in pain for the rest of your life.

Rhonda Hackett of Castle Rock is a clinical psychologist.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The Denver Post
> 
> Debunking Canadian health care myths
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The Denver Post
> 
> Debunking Canadian health care myths
> 
> ...


====
This is the way I see Canada's health care system. I am not the expert she is - but this to me is the truth.

I agree l00% with the negatives she talks about and especially the positives in our system. It isn't perfect but it does a pretty darned good job.

Thank you for this post -- it says what I was trying to say.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Sounds as if you have done your random act of sacrifice for the next few months, a shoothing drink might be in order.


jelun2
sacrifice is right. I am having a little Brandy on the Rocks. Well deserved. They seek the limelight and make sure their picture gets into the social pages for the "good deeds" they are doing. Actually they do contribute to some worthy cause with great fanfare and take it as a tax deduction of course. They make sure to pay via check and for it to get into the news. Grace not to be found among them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Cheeky! Definitely a thought-provoking (and myth-busting) post.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The Denver Post
> 
> Debunking Canadian health care myths
> 
> ...


Cheeky Blighter
H U G S to you.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> The Denver Post
> 
> Debunking Canadian health care myths
> 
> ...


Cheeky Blighter
Obamacare is an historic event for us and that is what drives some folks absolutely to he brink of nuttiness.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> ---------------------
> I have never in my life gone off the deep end. don't talk down to me- I should have known that nothing would counteract your opinion. it is cast in stone and I think I know the reason which actually I believe doesn't include real politics. '
> 
> You are an expert on the big picture of the Canadian health system? what a crock. you have an agenda - it is go get rid of Obama-- you know it and we know it.
> ...


Designer1234
Bravo. You got my respect.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Someone quoted Dr. Ben Carson.

Well I just want to state that only 0.025% of his Colleagues agree with him. Not a strong number is it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

CREATIONISM.
Here we go: certain USA Religions and the Muslim World believes in it. Why do those Christians hate the Muslims so much I wonder.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for the info, Cheeky! Definitely a thought-provoking (and myth-busting) post.


I just came across it and I thought we could get Shirley's op ed on it and I see she also has had a chance to read it. It's very sad how people want to distort truth to justify their own agenda. I learned some things I didn't know before from the article so I found it helpful. I don't expect any huge government plan will go off without a hitch. Anyone who thinks this is a finished product rather than a work in process is naive but it is one of those things that needs to be done for the good of everyone and people can stay with what they have if they like it. No one will ever convince me that the crux of the matter is the righties not wanting President Obama to have any lasting good come out of his time in the White House. I hope he and the rest of the Democrats are done playing with the Tea Party and if the ACA and the rest of the country shuts down it will be totally the blame of the foolhardy folks on the right who care not a wit about what happens to this country or its people. This is the ultimate act of cutting off one's nose to spite their face. I believe the coroner's finding will be death of the Tea Party by self inflicted wound or wounds.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> CREATIONISM.
> Here we go: certain USA Religions and the Muslim World believes in it. Why do those Christians hate the Muslims so much I wonder.


No idea--extremists all seem to want the same things no matter which religion they espouse: a literal interpretation of whatever "holy" writings they favor, and the establishment of what they call a "God-centered" society. They also have in common the absolute conviction that they are right and everyone else wrong. Period.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No idea--extremists all seem to want the same things no matter which religion they espouse: a literal interpretation of whatever "holy" writings they favor, and the establishment of what they call a "God-centered" society. They also have in common the absolute conviction that they are right and everyone else wrong. Period.


Boy, you nailed it. Every single religion has its fundamentalists.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I just came across it and I thought we could get Shirley's op ed on it and I see she also has had a chance to read it. It's very sad how people want to distort truth to justify their own agenda. I learned some things I didn't know before from the article so I found it helpful. I don't expect any huge government plan will go off without a hitch. Anyone who thinks this is a finished product rather than a work in process is naive but it is one of those things that needs to be done for the good of everyone and people can stay with what they have if they like it. No one will ever convince me that the crux of the matter is the righties not wanting President Obama to have any lasting good come out of his time in the White House. I hope he and the rest of the Democrats are done playing with the Tea Party and if the ACA and the rest of the country shuts down it will be totally the blame of the foolhardy folks on the right who care not a wit about what happens to this country or its people. This is the ultimate act of cutting off one's nose to spite their face. I believe the coroner's finding will be death of the Tea Party by self inflicted wound or wounds.


Hope you're right about the death of the Tea Party. Isn't it just as likely that they'll break away from the repubs?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I just came across it and I thought we could get Shirley's op ed on it and I see she also has had a chance to read it. It's very sad how people want to distort truth to justify their own agenda. I learned some things I didn't know before from the article so I found it helpful. I don't expect any huge government plan will go off without a hitch. Anyone who thinks this is a finished product rather than a work in process is naive but it is one of those things that needs to be done for the good of everyone and people can stay with what they have if they like it. No one will ever convince me that the crux of the matter is the righties not wanting President Obama to have any lasting good come out of his time in the White House. I hope he and the rest of the Democrats are done playing with the Tea Party and if the ACA and the rest of the country shuts down it will be totally the blame of the foolhardy folks on the right who care not a wit about what happens to this country or its people. This is the ultimate act of cutting off one's nose to spite their face. I believe the coroner's finding will be death of the Tea Party by self inflicted wound or wounds.


Cheeky blighter
how right you are that no big government plan goes off without a hitch. Bush went into Wars without even thinking of the end and years later we are still trying to end them. At least with Obamacare we know what we want to achieve. Bush/Cheney kept from us what they wanted which of course was nothing beneficial for WE THE PEOPLE. Obamacare no doubt will be helping Millions.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> Hope you're right about the death of the Tea Party. Isn't it just as likely that they'll break away from the repubs?


alcameron
I am sure Ted Cruz wants to make the Tea Party HIS Party. He certainly does not fit in with the mainstream Republicans. They are not as nutty as he is.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Let me just add that this was and is a country of immigrants.


Yes it was, and is. The melting pot is what has given our country strength through diversity. However, there is a large difference between legal and illegal immigrants/aliens...
Legal is legal. All our ancetors followed the legal procedure for coming to America and ultimately becoming citizens.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I just came across it and I thought we could get Shirley's op ed on it and I see she also has had a chance to read it. It's very sad how people want to distort truth to justify their own agenda. I learned some things I didn't know before from the article so I found it helpful. I don't expect any huge government plan will go off without a hitch. Anyone who thinks this is a finished product rather than a work in process is naive but it is one of those things that needs to be done for the good of everyone and people can stay with what they have if they like it. No one will ever convince me that the crux of the matter is the righties not wanting President Obama to have any lasting good come out of his time in the White House. I hope he and the rest of the Democrats are done playing with the Tea Party and if the ACA and the rest of the country shuts down it will be totally the blame of the foolhardy folks on the right who care not a wit about what happens to this country or its people. This is the ultimate act of cutting off one's nose to spite their face. I believe the coroner's finding will be death of the Tea Party by self inflicted wound or wounds.


I made a copy of the article as she expressed my feelings about our insurance exactly. I believe that she was correct in every way. She had facts to back up her statements, I just had experience but no studies or numbers. I agree l00% for what it is worth.

I agree with Cheeky in this respect completely


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes it was, and is. The melting pot is what has given our country strength through diversity. However, there is a large difference between legal and illegal immigrants/aliens...
> Legal is legal. All our ancetors followed the legal procedure for coming to America and ultimately becoming citizens.


except some of Obama's ancestors -- that statement of yours left yourselves wide open . Not the slaves. whose descendants are now citizens but who are treated as second class citizens- especially by those on the Right of center.

You statement is therefore not true in any way, All your citizens folowed the legal procedure and ultimately becoming citizens -- not the slaves of those people you mention. They came on slave ships and were treated worse than animals by those same people. That in my opinion is the center of your huge dislike for your President. I don't think some of you can stand the idea.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

The U.S. healthcare system led the world in survival rates. That's... yeah, that's going to come to an end, as one-sixth of our economy continues to slide in productivity, doctors drop out and are replaced by medtechs, PAs, and nurses, and bureaucrats gum up the works with more paperwork 

The USA has an average survival rate Of 73.8% in comparison to Canada's of 70.5% according to the CONCORD Study of 2008 for Breast cancer in Women; Colorectal in men & women, and Prostate. I've attempted to attach the graph.
On a personal note,my husband is a 12 year survivor of Stage 3 Esophageal Cancer. A Canadian friend who came to the USA for his treatment and surgery is a 15 year survivor. Where and how quickly one is seen and treatment started does affect survival.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> The U.S. healthcare system led the world in survival rates. That's... yeah, that's going to come to an end, as one-sixth of our economy continues to slide in productivity, doctors drop out and are replaced by medtechs, PAs, and nurses, and bureaucrats gum up the works with more paperwork
> 
> The USA has an average survival rate Of 73.8% in comparison to Canada's of 70.5% according to the CONCORD Study of 2008 for Breast cancer in Women; Colorectal in men & women, and Prostate. I've attempted to attach the graph.
> On a personal note,my husband is a 12 year survivor of Stage 3 Esophageal Cancer. A Canadian friend who came to the USA for his treatment and surgery is a 15 year survivor. Where and how quickly one is seen and treatment started does affect survival.


Are these survival rates for all kinds of cancer or what?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes it was, and is. The melting pot is what has given our country strength through diversity. However, there is a large difference between legal and illegal immigrants/aliens...
> Legal is legal.


...and all of us are squatting on land taken illegally from the Native Americans. How on earth can anyone be self-righteous about their "legal" status, given this fact?


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Soloweogirl said" Give your all consuming hate of the rich a rest. One class of people should not be taxed any more than another class of people. Overtaxing one group is called INEQUALITY. The rich already pay more than their fair share of taxes. I will keep voting for those that want to cut spending, the size of government and not raise taxes unless it is absolutely necessary." '

I am right with you. When I read that Welfare provides more in money and benefits to those who don't work than the struggling, working poor it is clear to me that something needs to be changed radically.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Let me just add that this was and is a country of immigrants.


Yes it was, and is. The melting pot is what has given our country strength through diversity. However, there is a large difference between legal and illegal immigrants/aliens...
Legal is legal. All our ancetors followed the legal procedure for coming to America and ultimately becoming citizens.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

momeee said:


> The U.S. healthcare system led the world in survival rates. That's... yeah, that's going to come to an end, as one-sixth of our economy continues to slide in productivity, doctors drop out and are replaced by medtechs, PAs, and nurses, and bureaucrats gum up the works with more paperwork
> 
> The USA has an average survival rate Of 73.8% in comparison to Canada's of 70.5% according to the CONCORD Study of 2008 for Breast cancer in Women; Colorectal in men & women, and Prostate. I've attempted to attach the graph.
> On a personal note,my husband is a 12 year survivor of Stage 3 Esophageal Cancer. A Canadian friend who came to the USA for his treatment and surgery is a 15 year survivor. Where and how quickly one is seen and treatment started does affect survival.


That is one thing I agree with you on. Rob was advanced stage four when he was diagnosed. he was in pain and stupidly did not try to get help early enough. the specialist who looked after him told me that 70% of stage one esophageal cancer can survive. 50% of stage 2 and three survive over five years. Stage 4 there is only 5% that any one will survive over 3 years. My son lasted nearly six months although he was only given 2 - 3 months.

I think that a few years ago the United states had the best record for curing or prolonging life in cancer studies. 
I am not sure that we have not caught up with you but I believe we are close -- you have some amazing specialists and procedures and quite often our insurance pays for our citizens who cant get special life saving treatment up here and there is approved treatment there to go to the US for treatment. I just checked and that is the case. There is no doubt that the US has some wonderful, advanced hospitals and research we have too - I am not in any way trashing your care and your hospitals. I just refuse to accept anyone trashing ours unless they know what they are talking about.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

No, not all. I listed the 4 reported in the study. Did you try to download the graph? I'm not sure I got it to upload.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Hope you're right about the death of the Tea Party. Isn't it just as likely that they'll break away from the repubs?


Me too. One thing they have going for them is all the money being given to them by Citizens United groups. Talk about prostituting yourself, these guys are more than happy to do the "bidding" of their clients. If that money dries up then who will finance them? Let's hope like M. Bachmann they will fall out of favor with their donors.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

momeee said:


> Soloweogirl said" Give your all consuming hate of the rich a rest. One class of people should not be taxed any more than another class of people. Overtaxing one group is called INEQUALITY. The rich already pay more than their fair share of taxes. I will keep voting for those that want to cut spending, the size of government and not raise taxes unless it is absolutely necessary." '
> 
> I am right with you. When I read that Welfare provides more in money and benefits to those who don't work than the struggling, working poor it is clear to me that something needs to be changed radically.


I don't know if your statement is true, but the working poor are really struggling. It's too bad employers couldn't see fit to pay a decent wage. What about raising the minimum wage legally? Guess who opposes that?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I believe first hand experience regarding the Canadian system, rather than some malarkey from one of your 'sources.' You exaggerate...manipulate...mis-state....and, yes, lie. You have no credibility.


It would be nice if LukeLucy would cite the experts she gets her information from. I imagine they're all hanging out around Area 51 wearing their tin foil pyramid hats and she gets her "facts" from the dead aliens that're pickled and stored away by our government.

I lived in British Columbia in the 1990's and found the health care system here to be wonderful I had a hysterectomy that cost me $18 because I had a private room. $3 a day for 6 days was the extra charge. My then husband had some serious health problems that we never could have paid for if we lived in the US, and I'm talking about approximately $5000 in exotic and sometimes experimental drugs that he got free of charge.

It's been 23 years since I lived in BC, so I'm no expert about what the Canadian Health Care System is like now. Designer1234 is the person to listen to if you wnat the facts.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That is one thing I agree with you on. Rob was advanced stage four when he was diagnosed. he was in pain and stupidly did not try to get help early enough. the specialist who looked after him told me that 70% of stage one esophageal cancer can survive. 50% of stage 2 and three survive over five years. Stage 4 there is only 5% that any one will survive over 3 years. My son lasted nearly six months although he was only given 2 - 3 months.
> 
> I think that a few years ago the United states had the best record for curing or prolonging life in cancer studies.
> I am not sure that we have not caught up with you but I believe we are close -- you have some amazing specialists and procedures and quite often our insurance pays for our citizens who cant get special life saving treatment up here and there is approved treatment there to go to the US for treatment. I just checked and that is the case. There is no doubt that the US has some wonderful, advanced hospitals and research we have too - I am not in any way trashing your care and your hospitals. I just refuse to accept anyone trashing ours unless they know what they are talking about.


Thank you for your informative posts about the Canadian Health Care System. I hope as many people as possible read what you've posted and realize they're getting information from somone who knows what she's talking about.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thank you for that information. I didn't realize that and I am glad that it is cleared up. I don't pretend to be an expert except for what I have lived through with it in my life. I would imagine that in that case our extra coverage might help with the cost. I will ask my four friends about their experiences. I am quite sure you are correct- I
> just know my own experience and I will never talk down our Canadian system, even if it doesn't cover everything. I know from experience that it covers extremely serious illnesses like cancer and congestive heart failure or other serious heart problems. I know that because of what happened to me. I have not tried to say it is perfect - I know it isn't but it is darned handy if it keeps you alive and avoids you having to go into homelessness if you try to pay it out of your pocket.
> 
> YOu sound very knowlegeable - more so than me , but I still won't have it implied that I don't know what i am talking about when I do know what I am talking about. It took two or three posts for luke lucy to admit my story was believed. but he pontificates about our health insurance - I just tell him to find out the truth before he makes statements.


My parents have type 2 diabetes and Blue Cross covers a portion of their test strips but they do have an annual ceiling after which they aren't covered until the start of the next fiscal year. Blue Cross pays their percentage of approved list medications but can refuse to cover unlisted drugs. Blue Cross is separate from medicare.

I agree with you that I would not want to give up the basic components of medicare. But I would like to see major changes in how the system functions and there are many proposals for change but they meet a lot of resistance. It's up to Americans to come up with the system that works best for them.

Designer, I can see how angry you are - but based on lukelucy's original post I don't understand where that is coming from. She was mistaken in saying cancer surgeries are held back after Oct., but I believe that comes from mistaken interpretation of non-critical surgeries that are post poned when their annual maximums are reached. I didn't read anything where she challenged your personal experiences or accused you of lying.

I also have a hard time accepting the constant accusations here that resistance to ACA is based on personal hatred of Obama. The people that I know personally don't want anyone to be without basic health care, but have serious legitimate concerns with ACA or feel that there is a lot of uncertainty about it that will be more harmful than beneficial. I believe the same to be true of the friends I've made on KP.

There are a lot of very undeserved hard words and personal insults thrown out to people opposed to ACA and that isn't appropriate either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> That is a personal choice, correct?
> As Bratty Patty (I think) said already, up until the ACA takes effect totally and disallows this step health insurance companies often deny coverage for pre-existing conditions, there is/was also a cap for annual and/or lifetime expenditures so that if a child is born with major medical issues that child could use up their lifetime allotment in a year or two that would leave the family to dispose of all assets in order to qualify for Medicaid which is subsidized health care.


No - I was referring to the Canadian medicare system. Doctor visitis are covered; insulin, needles, test strips, etc are not covered by medicare. If a patient has private supplemental insurance some or all of those costs are covered based upon their policy


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Of LEGAL immigrants.


I think it's a great thing that we have a bunch of illegal immigrants. Idon't care aymore about anyone's immigration status unless we're harboring criminals, and we do have to make sure we weed those out.There are American citizens who've been out of work forquite a while but will they lowe themselves to flipping burgera snd at least earning some money? Oh, no, not them. They might get their hands dirty. If illegal immigrants to this country weren't picking up the slack left by lazy, unemployed citizens we'd be in big trouble. Legal, shmegal. Let's just make sure all the really crumby jobs that need to get done actually do get done.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> If Islamic terrorists hate non-Muslims how do you explain the number of Muslims they have murdered?
> If it is about religion why do they kill so many followers of Islam?


They kill them because they aren't as observant of their religion as the terrorists think they should be. Muslim terrorists want the most conservative form of Islam they can get, and any Muslim who isn't toeing that line is fair game.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I am sure Ted Cruz wants to make the Tea Party HIS Party. He certainly does not fit in with the mainstream Republicans. They are not as nutty as he is.


I suppose he does, Huck. With Bachmann leaving the "title' is wide open for "head' of the Tea Party.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

momeee said:


> Soloweogirl said" Give your all consuming hate of the rich a rest. One class of people should not be taxed any more than another class of people. Overtaxing one group is called INEQUALITY. The rich already pay more than their fair share of taxes. I will keep voting for those that want to cut spending, the size of government and not raise taxes unless it is absolutely necessary." '
> 
> I am right with you. When I read that Welfare provides more in money and benefits to those who don't work than the struggling, working poor it is clear to me that something needs to be changed radically.


It provides even more to large corporations who don't need it. I would rather see it going to those who truly need it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I just came across it and I thought we could get Shirley's op ed on it and I see she also has had a chance to read it. It's very sad how people want to distort truth to justify their own agenda. I learned some things I didn't know before from the article so I found it helpful. I don't expect any huge government plan will go off without a hitch. Anyone who thinks this is a finished product rather than a work in process is naive but it is one of those things that needs to be done for the good of everyone and people can stay with what they have if they like it. No one will ever convince me that the crux of the matter is the righties not wanting President Obama to have any lasting good come out of his time in the White House. I hope he and the rest of the Democrats are done playing with the Tea Party and if the ACA and the rest of the country shuts down it will be totally the blame of the foolhardy folks on the right who care not a wit about what happens to this country or its people. This is the ultimate act of cutting off one's nose to spite their face. I believe the coroner's finding will be death of the Tea Party by self inflicted wound or wounds.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Cheeky blighter
> how right you are that no big government plan goes off without a hitch. Bush went into Wars without even thinking of the end and years later we are still trying to end them. At least with Obamacare we know what we want to achieve. Bush/Cheney kept from us what they wanted which of course was nothing beneficial for WE THE PEOPLE. Obamacare no doubt will be helping Millions.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> except some of Obama's ancestors -- that statement of yours left yourselves wide open . Not the slaves. whose descendants are now citizens but who are treated as second class citizens- especially by those on the Right of center.
> 
> You statement is therefore not true in any way, All your citizens folowed the legal procedure and ultimately becoming citizens -- not the slaves of those people you mention. They came on slave ships and were treated worse than animals by those same people. That in my opinion is the center of your huge dislike for your President. I don't think some of you can stand the idea.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> ...and all of us are squatting on land taken illegally from the Native Americans. How on earth can anyone be self-righteous about their "legal" status, given this fact?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish you were joking. At least then we could laugh instead of getting heart burn.



momeee said:


> Soloweogirl said" Give your all consuming hate of the rich a rest. One class of people should not be taxed any more than another class of people. Overtaxing one group is called INEQUALITY. The rich already pay more than their fair share of taxes. I will keep voting for those that want to cut spending, the size of government and not raise taxes unless it is absolutely necessary." '
> 
> I am right with you. When I read that Welfare provides more in money and benefits to those who don't work than the struggling, working poor it is clear to me that something needs to be changed radically.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Two notable exceptions are quoted. Your bias precedes you.



momeee said:


> Yes it was, and is. The melting pot is what has given our country strength through diversity. However, there is a large difference between legal and illegal immigrants/aliens...
> Legal is legal. All our ancetors followed the legal procedure for coming to America and ultimately becoming citizens.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Did not download.



momeee said:


> No, not all. I listed the 4 reported in the study. Did you try to download the graph? I'm not sure I got it to upload.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

It isn't only a government plan that doesn't go off without a hitch either. 
As I told the building owner who forced a choice on me because of "only a business decision" many businesses make decisions; that would include BP, and Dell, and Motorola, and Lehman Brothers, and Enron...none of those are gov't entities and they would all like to be able to tweak a few of their choices. 
Business alters course all the time. Government can do the same thing.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I just came across it and I thought we could get Shirley's op ed on it and I see she also has had a chance to read it. It's very sad how people want to distort truth to justify their own agenda. I learned some things I didn't know before from the article so I found it helpful. I don't expect any huge government plan will go off without a hitch. Anyone who thinks this is a finished product rather than a work in process is naive but it is one of those things that needs to be done for the good of everyone and people can stay with what they have if they like it. No one will ever convince me that the crux of the matter is the righties not wanting President Obama to have any lasting good come out of his time in the White House. I hope he and the rest of the Democrats are done playing with the Tea Party and if the ACA and the rest of the country shuts down it will be totally the blame of the foolhardy folks on the right who care not a wit about what happens to this country or its people. This is the ultimate act of cutting off one's nose to spite their face. I believe the coroner's finding will be death of the Tea Party by self inflicted wound or wounds.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes--my brother has stage 4 esophageal cancer, and thank God he has good insurance. It truly is one of the worst cancers there is, both in terms of mortality and the physical impairment it brings with it. If Tim didn't have insurance his life would probably have ended by now, and his family would have lost everything trying to pay for his medical treatments and care.


Susan - I forgot you were going through this terrible time. I apologize for posting the negatives of that disease. 
Rob had a stent put in the day after he was diagnosed (no cost) and lived on boost and other drinks. - he couldn't eat anything - only liquids so he was hungry all the time. So on top of the terrible pain he went down to 
60 pounds in those few months. I pray your brother somehow comes through okay. Rob's oncologist told me it was the most dreadful of the cancers - esophagus and stomach- Rob's cancer was at the bottom of the esophagus and into the top of the stomach. It was a nightmare for him and all of us. I admit I was glad when he passed on as he suffered so much but never gave up -and fought so hard.

Did your brother try to go back to work? I was so frustrated at the posts about Canadian health care yesterday I posted about his cancer - never thinking how it would make you feel. So difficult-- He had been sick for some time but finally went and was unable to work - but did have the basic blue cross but finally it got so bad he came back home to be with us and we took him to our doctor who sent him for tests.

My heart aches for you. I am thankful that he has good insurance -- I wonder what happens if someone doesn't. I guess they lose everything they have worked for and end up on the streets. so tragic for everyone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Two notable exceptions are quoted. Your bias precedes you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

momeee said:


> Yes it was, and is. The melting pot is what has given our country strength through diversity. However, there is a large difference between legal and illegal immigrants/aliens...
> Legal is legal. All our ancetors followed the legal procedure for coming to America and ultimately becoming citizens.


=======
I repeat --except for the slaves brought over in slave ships and the First peoples who were moved onto Reservations and their land stolen (this happened in Canada too by the way)

I guess the rest followed legal procedings but your statement is not the truth.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

momeee said:


> The U.S. healthcare system led the world in survival rates. That's... yeah, that's going to come to an end, as one-sixth of our economy continues to slide in productivity, doctors drop out and are replaced by medtechs, PAs, and nurses, and bureaucrats gum up the works with more paperwork
> 
> The USA has an average survival rate Of 73.8% in comparison to Canada's of 70.5% according to the CONCORD Study of 2008 for Breast cancer in Women; Colorectal in men & women, and Prostate. I've attempted to attach the graph.
> On a personal note,my husband is a 12 year survivor of Stage 3 Esophageal Cancer. A Canadian friend who came to the USA for his treatment and surgery is a 15 year survivor. Where and how quickly one is seen and treatment started does affect survival.


That is interesting -- the difference is that Canada has a health care system that works -- sometimes it is wobbly, other times it is slow -- but it works. The US health care works in a very wobbly way for those with money who can afford private insurance - through jobs or through having enough private money to pay for it. The rest are not able to afford decent care. That is why (in my opinion only) 
it is essential for the States to figure out a health care answer. Fighting about it for 8 years and putting road blocks in the way is not productive. Start - then as time goes by improve it -- and slowly (not quickly) it will be a system that works for all. otherwise stay with the non system you already have. The well to do get health care - the people who can afford health care plans - get health care. but those who have lower incomes don't . I guess they just suffer - lose everything they have ever managed to save and go on the streets. Doesn't make much sense really.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Susan - I forgot you were going through this terrible time. I apologize for posting the negatives of that disease.


Please, Designer, don't worry about it. This disease is the devil's own, but it does help to talk about it. And who knows? Maybe it'll educate people about EC's seemingly trivial warning signs and get them to the doctor while there's still time.

As for Tim, he's accepting palliative care--a stent to keep his esophagus open and nutritional supplements, but no more chemo for now. He's able to work part-time and teaches a couple of on-line classes, but he spends a lot of time with his family and just hanging out--in fact, the last time I spoke to him he was sitting at a ball game!

But please let me express my condolences for your loss--I'm sure it's no comfort to know that the outcome for this dreadful disease is pretty dismal no matter when it's diagnosed. Tim had no risk factors, no warning signs, no pain, no trouble swallowing--in fact, he had no idea that anything was wrong at all until a cancer-filled lymph node popped out on his neck.

But at least Tim, like your son, has his family around him and adequate medical coverage. They say suffering fills a vacuum, and I remind myself of that often. There are way too many people who have NO coverage, no way to fight this disease or receive even "comfort" care, and whose families are broken, emotionally and financially.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

The seven warning signs of esophageal cancer:

1. Unintentional Weight Loss
If you aren't trying to lose weight and have noticed you have been or are losing weight, you should consult your doctor. Unintentional weight loss can mean many things, but it is better to have it checked out.

2. Pain and/or Difficulty Swallowing
Pain or difficulty in swallowing is one of the most common symptoms of esophageal cancer. The throat feels irritated or with pressure. This symptom is not associated with flu or flu related illnesses. The pain or difficulty swallowing related with esophageal cancer does not go away.

3. Hoarseness
If your voice is hoarse, or you feel like you have to often clear your throat, you should get checked out by a doctor. This symptom of esophageal cancer is also that of many other illnesses, so a consult is necessary.

4. Persistent Cough
Having a cough that does not go away is a symptom of esophageal cancer.

5. Heartburn
Having heartburn often is also a symptom of esophageal cancer. Heartburn is defined as pain or burning sensation behind the breast bone. Heart burn that occurs often or increasingly warrants a consult to the doctor.

6. Feeling Like Food is Stuck in Throat or Chest
In certain cases of esophageal cancer, the esophagus narrows, thus reducing the amount of space foods have to travel down to the stomach. The sensation of food being stuck in the throat or chest is that of esophageal cancer.

7. Hiccups with Pain or Difficulty Swallowing
If you often have the hiccups and also have pain or difficulty swallowing, you need to see a doctor. These two condition when experienced together are a symptom of esophageal cancer.

And to these easy-to-overlook symptoms, I'd like to add that people who suffer from chronic acid reflux, and those who smoke at all or drink to excess, need to be extra cautious. There isn't a strong genetic component in EC and routine screening for it isn't the norm, but anyone with the above risk factors might want to consider it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is interesting -- the difference is that Canada has a health care system that works -- sometimes it is wobbly, other times it is slow -- but it works. The US health care works in a very wobbly way for those with money who can afford private insurance - through jobs or through having enough private money to pay for it. The rest are not able to afford decent care. That is why (in my opinion only)
> it is essential for the States to figure out a health care answer. Fighting about it for 8 years and putting road blocks in the way is not productive. Start - then as time goes by improve it -- and slowly (not quickly) it will be a system that works for all. otherwise stay with the non system you already have. The well to do get health care - the people who can afford health care plans - get health care. but those who have lower incomes don't . I guess they just suffer - lose everything they have ever managed to save and go on the streets. Doesn't make much sense really.


Your words" otherwise stay with the NON system you already have" Could you explain what that means? Also when was the last time you visited a manufacturing facility in The United States and asked the Employer, CEO, Supers and employee's about this Non system and how it works for them and their dependents. The last time was never.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You cannot possible know that what you have asserted is true. Regardless, it doesn't matter whether she has visited a manufacturing plant or not, the "non-system" is not about the majority of workers covered by employers' health care systems it is about those people who are not covered.



galinipper said:


> Your words" otherwise stay with the NON system you already have" Could you explain what that means? Also when was the last time you visited a manufacturing facility in The United States and asked the Employer, CEO, Supers and employee's about this Non system and how it works for them and their dependents. The last time was never.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> You cannot possible know that what you have asserted is true. Regardless, it doesn't matter whether she has visited a manufacturing plant or not, the "non-system" is not about the majority of workers covered by employers' health care systems it is about those people who are not covered.


What have I asserted that I do not know is true.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am confused, are you unaware that that the working poor qualify for government assistance as well as those who receive temporary aid due to no employment, disability or retirement?



momeee said:


> Soloweogirl said" Give your all consuming hate of the rich a rest. One class of people should not be taxed any more than another class of people. Overtaxing one group is called INEQUALITY. The rich already pay more than their fair share of taxes. I will keep voting for those that want to cut spending, the size of government and not raise taxes unless it is absolutely necessary." '
> 
> I am right with you. When I read that Welfare provides more in money and benefits to those who don't work than the struggling, working poor it is clear to me that something needs to be changed radically.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So the choice to get a supplemental policy is not an individual choice? Does the government prevent some people from buying into the private programs?



west coast kitty said:


> No - I was referring to the Canadian medicare system. Doctor visitis are covered; insulin, needles, test strips, etc are not covered by medicare. If a patient has private supplemental insurance some or all of those costs are covered based upon their policy


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am confused, are you unaware that that the working poor qualify for government assistance as well as those who receive temporary aid due to no employment, disability or retirement?


And, in California and many other states, those who want assistance HAVE to work a minimum of thirty hours per week. I've repeated that many many times in the thread, but for the righties the notion of the stay-at-home welfare mom is too pleasant to let go of.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The seven warning signs of esophageal cancer:
> 
> 1. Unintentional Weight Loss
> If you aren't trying to lose weight and have noticed you have been or are losing weight, you should consult your doctor. Unintentional weight loss can mean many things, but it is better to have it checked out.
> ...


I am going to copy this as sometimes it would be useful. Thank you for posting it. I just feel so badly for those who don't have insurance of any kind.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You asked the question concerning when Designer had last been in a manufacturing plant in the US, then went on to answer your own question. 
You have absolutely no way of knowing if that is true. 
Why not respond to the section of my post that addressed the fact that our "non-system" is not about those who are covered through work but those who are not covered? We have had employer group health insurance for decades. That is thanks to labor unions.
People who are employed by decent employers and prosperous companies do not need an exchange to assist them in procuring health care insurance. It is those who are caught up in the cycle of greedy people, or those businesses who think that they should be able to use their religious bias, to avoid health care coverage who need assistance in buying coverage for themselves. 
Them and the people who get inequitable treatment from insurance companies... women, people with pre-existing conditions, those who develop medical problems that insurance companies don't want to cover... those people need government intervention.



galinipper said:


> What have I asserted that I do not know is true.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Your words" otherwise stay with the NON system you already have" Could you explain what that means? Also when was the last time you visited a manufacturing facility in The United States and asked the Employer, CEO, Supers and employee's about this Non system and how it works for them and their dependents. The last time was never.


galinipper
you just don't care about those who are in desperate need of Health Care, do you. She is right, so far we had a NON-System. Whose mouthpiece are you? Don't need to answer I think I know. Had it not been for Unions, few Workers would have had Health Insurance.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> you just don't care about those who are in desperate need of Health Care, do you. She is right, so far we had a NON-System. Whose mouthpiece are you?


No idea, but whomever's she's tooting out the opposite end. Clothespin, please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> except some of Obama's ancestors -- that statement of yours left yourselves wide open . Not the slaves. whose descendants are now citizens but who are treated as second class citizens- especially by those on the Right of center.
> 
> You statement is therefore not true in any way, All your citizens folowed the legal procedure and ultimately becoming citizens -- not the slaves of those people you mention. They came on slave ships and were treated worse than animals by those same people. That in my opinion is the center of your huge dislike for your President. I don't think some of you can stand the idea.


If you had read further you would know that their own people sold them into slavery in Africa.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your words" otherwise stay with the NON system you already have" Could you explain what that means? Also when was the last time you visited a manufacturing facility in The United States and asked the Employer, CEO, Supers and employee's about this Non system and how it works for them and their dependents. The last time was never.


======================
I have been reading all the complaints about health care in the United States since KP started, on this and other sites.

The main complaint I read is how poorly the health system works for a lot of Americans. I have not been in a factory What has that to do with anything I have said.

From what you have all, on both sides said - your system is confusing, okay for those who can afford it, not there for the poor - worrisome, unworkable, and on and on. If I am so incorrect - then your health care insurance situation is in good shape and working well for the people of your country? come on!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If you had read further you would know that their own people sold them into slavery in Africa.


but who bought them???????


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> but who bought them???????


Designer1234
excellent question. The same faces who took the land from the Natives.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> but who bought them???????


So true, Designer. Two wrongs don't make a right. American society is responsible for what followed--three centuries of slavery plus another hundred years or so of Jim Crow segregation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

have been listening to the crap the Republicans are delivering on CSpan. They make the healthiest sick. Obamacare needed even sooner than 1-1-2014.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

I have been folllowing the British Labour Party Conference. Miliband is fighting for exactly the same things the Democrats here are fighting for, Jobs, increase of minimum pay, equal pay for Women, more and affordable housing, training for future jobs, better School System etc. Close your eyes and you think you are listening to one of our working People's representatives. Cameron has been supporting the top and Miliband seems to be looking out for the bottom. Cameron apparently wants the wages to get closer to those of countries like China. Not an option for Miliband. Thank goodness for the technology of recording. Am recording the Conference on Syria.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Ever notice the ever smiling Republicans? The bigger the lie, the bigger the smile.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your words" otherwise stay with the NON system you already have" Could you explain what that means? Also when was the last time you visited a manufacturing facility in The United States and asked the Employer, CEO, Supers and employee's about this Non system and how it works for them and their dependents. The last time was never.


I do not believe you are as thick as you pretend. Of course the positions you reference have good healthcare. It isn't that they are more deserving, it's that they are luckier than the person who was downsized and lost his health care, or works for an employer that doesn't offer it, or had a catastrophic illness and reached his lifetime limit, or had a (possibly minor) pre existing condition and was refused by insurance companies, or... or... or... Do you have any idea how difficult and expensive it is to get insurance on the private market? Do you understand that without insurance you pay drug prices many times the cost to an insured person? (Just as an example, I got a common generic drug that cost $1.58. Once the pharmacy failed to apply my insurance, and the price was $35. I couldn't believe it. Yes, they said, that's the price if you don't have insurance. I asked another pharmacy. Yep, $35.). What part of "most common cause of bankruptcy is medical expenses" don't you understand? It's easy for those of us who are lucky to shrug off those who aren't.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, Designer. Two wrongs don't make a right. American society is responsible for what followed--three centuries of slavery plus another hundred years or so of Jim Crow segregation.


Non of us can change what went on in the past -- but we can change what happens in the future. I am not throwing stones, but I just couldn't accept the statements made about everyone being legal.

Canada has a poor history of our People of the First nations. It makes me ashamed. but I can't do anything about the past.

I read some really incorrect statements about our Health system -- and got into this discussion.

Once again, it has to start somewhere -- that is all I am saying - and to me it is logical that the health care system that was just passed awhile ago here is better than nothing. Ours works -- most of the time -- and certainly works well for dire medical issues. It works as well as any other with the world in a recession. It is not perfect -- but I find it hard to swallow some of the things that are claimed by those who would do anything to sink anything to do with Obama even though it could easily be the beginning of something good for the US. that is all I am saying.

YES people in their country did sell them, and the United states bought them. that is a fact. It is also a fact that the feelings which were generated by the civil war (war between the States) still exist and will likely exist for generations - that is why there is such strong feelings about your President in my opinion.

ignore the real reasons, close the Government down, anything to make sure that nothing is accomplished, not because you don't like the plan but because is was put forward on his watch. that is my opinion. It is the opinion of a lot of people not living in the US because we watch the news, read the newspapers - get Fox, CNN and MSNBC - and other stations. You are not isolated any more. There are people who are in agreement with the right around the world as well. I am not arguing that.

On a public forum like this we are all able to express our opinions. I try not to get into the other parts that I am not familiar with. However - I believe strongly in a one Government health care system -- it has save my family here -- If people tell untruths about the Canadian system I will answer, and by answering I will express my opinions which are based on fact as I see them. I feel for those who can't get health care -- I feel for those who can't pay for their medicines - that is also a fact.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I have been folllowing the British Labour Party Conference. Miliband is fighting for exactly the same things the Democrats here are fighting for, Jobs, increase of minimum pay, equal pay for Women, more and affordable housing, training for future jobs, better School System etc. Close your eyes and you think you are listening to one of our working People's representatives. Cameron has been supporting the top and Miliband seems to be looking out for the bottom. Cameron apparently wants the wages to get closer to those of countries like China. Not an option for Miliband. Thank goodness for the technology of recording. Am recording the Conference on Syria.


It is so interesting as all the news is available to everyone - or at least millions of people -- so there is no such thing as isolation for a country any more. All the information is out there. I watch American and Canadian news every day including the stations I mentioned above (I also watch the BBC (British Broadcasting)- I see where our Problems are the same, and where they differ -- It is interesting to see all sides. I think some of the people on here would gain a lot if they watched something besides what is told on their side - It is good to see all sides and THEN make your mind about what you believe. If you only see one side your mind is closed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Queenmum said:


> I do not believe you are as thick as you pretend. Of course the positions you reference have good healthcare. It isn't that they are more deserving, it's that they are luckier than the person who was downsized and lost his health care, or works for an employer that doesn't offer it, or had a catastrophic illness and reached his lifetime limit, or had a (possibly minor) pre existing condition and was refused by insurance companies, or... or... or... Do you have any idea how difficult and expensive it is to get insurance on the private market? Do you understand that without insurance you pay drug prices many times the cost to an insured person? (Just as an example, I got a common generic drug that cost $1.58. Once the pharmacy failed to apply my insurance, and the price was $35. I couldn't believe it. Yes, they said, that's the price if you don't have insurance. I asked another pharmacy. Yep, $35.). What part of "most common cause of bankruptcy is medical expenses" don't you understand? It's easy for those of us who are lucky to shrug off those who aren't.


Queemum
thank you for caring about those who need our support. Some folks have removed themselves far from every day life of the average person. They DO NOT WANT to see what ails others so that they do not have any guilt for not caring and sharing. This egotistical attitude has spread among the Tea Partiers.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> I do not believe you are as thick as you pretend. Of course the positions you reference have good healthcare. It isn't that they are more deserving, it's that they are luckier than the person who was downsized and lost his health care, or works for an employer that doesn't offer it, or had a catastrophic illness and reached his lifetime limit, or had a (possibly minor) pre existing condition and was refused by insurance companies, or... or... or... Do you have any idea how difficult and expensive it is to get insurance on the private market? Do you understand that without insurance you pay drug prices many times the cost to an insured person? (Just as an example, I got a common generic drug that cost $1.58. Once the pharmacy failed to apply my insurance, and the price was $35. I couldn't believe it. Yes, they said, that's the price if you don't have insurance. I asked another pharmacy. Yep, $35.). What part of "most common cause of bankruptcy is medical expenses" don't you understand? It's easy for those of us who are lucky to shrug off those who aren't.


Thank you!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

medusa said:


> Thank you!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I appreciate it that you have written this. That is all that I am trying to say.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I am confused, are you unaware that that the working poor qualify for government assistance as well as those who receive temporary aid due to no employment, disability or retirement?


Quote:

I am right with you. When I read that Welfare provides more in money and benefits to those who don't work than the struggling, working poor it is clear to me that something needs to be changed radically.
---

so you feel this radical change is completely trash the only plan that is in place now that will begin to work for all of you?? What about leaving it as it is a start, and then improving it as you go along. that to me is the only way it will work.

Just a question -- would you prefer the poor who for whatever reason are unable to work (some by choice I agree- but many many not by choice but by illness, no jobs etc. they just be ignored until they all disappear then the middle class and the upper Class don't have to deal with them any more?? just a question. I don't understand the thinking. All are citizens as has been stated. do you go and pick out those who deserve care and let those who don't (in your opinion) and let the 'loser's (your opinion) sink or swim - (likely sink ) ( I don't want to use the word die but that is what happens isn't it. Get rid of them - all the problems will be solved -- Not a very good solution.

Better you get a plan that works for your whole population -


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

JOBS
where we live, more and more jobs are becoming available in areas to which the poor have little or no access. Public transportation at best is at a minimum and getting there by car is far too expensive since the wages are too low to pay for the gas. And the Tea Party wants less Government. Who is supposed to build and maintain our super highways - well, they are not so super anymore. Who would get us into the 21st Century with public transportation which is desperately needed since the population is getting older. Who would take care of Air Traffic Control? Let us send the Tea Party Nuts to where there is little government like some far away desert land. Let them join a Muslim Nation which shares their belief in Creationism and superiority of males and nothing is ever well functioning except thousands of years of conflict is a given.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> So the choice to get a supplemental policy is not an individual choice? Does the government prevent some people from buying into the private programs?


Of course not, but your post referenced ACA and current insurance limitations - I was clarifying that my comments referred to Can. medicare. Supplemental insurance covers a portion of some drugs and other items not covered by medicare.

Canadians do not have the option of having medicare covered procedures done outside of the system within Canada. Doctors are not allowed to perform medical procedures and accept direct payment from the patient and remain within medicare.

Medicare sometimes authorizes specialized treatments in the US; it's evaluated on a case by case basis and is not that common. Doctors cannot authorize that treatment, it is a Ministry decision. Dr. can't perform tests or procedures not authorized by the Ministry.

A significant number of Can. go to the US for treatment (usually orthopedics) rather than wait their turn here. My friend's husband is a doctor in a business partnership that facilitates those procedures in US clinics. The business is doing very well.

I support the basics of Can. medicare but there are serious issues that need to be addressed or we will find ourselves in constant crises mode. Twice, 1 of our major hospitals had to close the Tim Horton's coffee shop to allow ER patients to be moved into it's premises. Patients sometimes spend 2 or 3 days on gurneys in hallways or in storage rooms. Radiologists in several locations have misread results resulting in false positives and missed negatives - both detrimental to patient's health. Yes, we have a good basis to re-build on, but if it doesn't change it will only get worse.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

The entitled folks who still think they are entitled to be "above" everyone today. That would be pale skinned Europeans.


Designer1234 said:


> but who bought them???????


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for all of that clarification. 
I have read the same basic facts with a few variations, I would suppose based on provincial differences, for decades. 
The point that I was interested in was, and is, the personal responsibility piece. One cannot make a bad choice repeatedly and put it off on the system, IMHO, or do Canadian private enterprises discriminate against people with pre-existing conditions?



west coast kitty said:


> Of course not, but your post referenced ACA and current insurance limitations - I was clarifying that my comments referred to Can. medicare. Supplemental insurance covers a portion of some drugs and other items not covered by medicare.
> 
> Canadians do not have the option of having medicare covered procedures done outside of the system within Canada. Doctors are not allowed to perform medical procedures and accept direct payment from the patient and remain within medicare.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Of course not, but your post referenced ACA and current insurance limitations - I was clarifying that my comments referred to Can. medicare. Supplemental insurance covers a portion of some drugs and other items not covered by medicare.
> 
> Canadians do not have the option of having medicare covered procedures done outside of the system within Canada. Doctors are not allowed to perform medical procedures and accept direct payment from the patient and remain within medicare.
> 
> ...


west coast kitty
having patients linger on gurneys in closets and hallways speaks of inadeqate facilities and not necessarily inadequate medical care. Sounds like improvement is in order. Insist on it. Radiologists and false readings has nothing to do with the Insurance it has to do with not qualifying Doctors. Import qualified Physicians from abroad. Who is restricting that? Hospitals here are turning into Hotels, for those who can afford to stay there, crazy I think. It sounds like your problem is with Management of your medical system because your system is basically very good.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Thanks for all of that clarification.
> I have read the same basic facts with a few variations, I would suppose based on provincial differences, for decades.
> The point that I was interested in was, and is, the personal responsibility piece. One cannot make a bad choice repeatedly and put it off on the system, IMHO, or do Canadian private enterprises discriminate against people with pre-existing conditions?


I completely agree with you on the personal responsibility aspect for all personal choices and decisions. That includes paying attention in school and completing your education, staying away from drugs and illegal activities, jobs, etc


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Of course not, but your post referenced ACA and current insurance limitations - I was clarifying that my comments referred to Can. medicare. Supplemental insurance covers a portion of some drugs and other items not covered by medicare.
> 
> Canadians do not have the option of having medicare covered procedures done outside of the system within Canada. Doctors are not allowed to perform medical procedures and accept direct payment from the patient and remain within medicare.
> ========
> ...


===============
Designer here ( we are getting our posts mixed up} I agree -- there are lots of things that need fixing . My point is that it is better than no system. We are in a 
recession now too - money is scarce -- expenses are high, but we still have basic care and hopefully no one slips through the cracks. I agree that is is getting more and more costly, my main point was that we at least have 
a major portion of our serious illnesses (cancer, cardiology problems covered -- it is certainly not perfect but it is a plan and hopefully the waits, and the shortages can be rectified. We at least have a basic plan to work on rather than nothing at all for the poor or those unable to obtain health care due to none at their work place or no money to pay for it as in the States.

I have mentioned that our supplemental insurance does cover some things Alberta Health Care or Blue cross doesn't -- it also covers 85% of meds covered by blue cross (which pays 85% of the cost of the meds) Our supplement helps a great deal. But for my husband's surgery Alberta Health covered everything, including drugs (they might have an agreement with Blue cross but we were not told of that. All I am sure of is that we paid nothing, over and above our Blue cross monthly payments, which, by the way did not go up because of his surgery - We pay the top price for seniors which is ll0.00 per month CDN. and gives us the most coverage. plus l5.00 per month to cover our supplemental care which we have carried on since he got out of the Canadian Army in l961 -- We are thankful we held onto it.

Interesting discussion.

I have checked it out with BC medical and Alberta Medical, and our health care (Blue Cross and Alberta Health Care - transfer with no changes at all - BC said that there is no increase in cost for the same coverage as we pay in Alberta. We have to find a physician within 3 months -- or make special arrangements. I think you mentioned that it could cost more although I can't find it now. We will double check before we move.

What part of the west coast are you on? We were in Duncan last week looking around -- we are thinking seriously of going there as our family is likely moving to the Island.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Of course not, but your post referenced ACA and current insurance limitations - I was clarifying that my comments referred to Can. medicare. Supplemental insurance covers a portion of some drugs and other items not covered by medicare.
> 
> Canadians do not have the option of having medicare covered procedures done outside of the system within Canada. Doctors are not allowed to perform medical procedures and accept direct payment from the patient and remain within medicare.
> 
> ...


Supplental insurance is just that -- it is insurance which covers some things that (in my case) Blue cross doesn't cover. It doesn't take the place of blue cross as far as I know.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not so sure that there is such a difference. 
Many times it all comes down to employment. We have (I don't want to exaggerate here so I will say) tens of thousands of people coming here on work visas because employers claim that they need these people from outside the US because US citizens cannot fulfill the work requirements. It seems to me that often the work requirement is simply to do a skilled/responsible job for minimum wage or a sum below US market value. 
Companies "import" foreign labor every summer to (wo)man swimming venues. Really? They cannot find young people from the US to do that? I think it is more likely that they cannot find kids who will work for minimum wage, live in and pay for apartments that are housing up to 8 people in 2 bedrooms. In other words it is a scam. 
What I have heard on NPR from people who know more than I do about these immigration situations is that the prerequisites are written specifically for applicants from elsewhere so that Americans cannot possibly fulfill them. 
Is that truly legal?



momeee said:


> Yes it was, and is. The melting pot is what has given our country strength through diversity. However, there is a large difference between legal and illegal immigrants/aliens...
> Legal is legal. All our ancetors followed the legal procedure for coming to America and ultimately becoming citizens.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Ever notice the ever smiling Republicans? The bigger the lie, the bigger the smile.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> You asked the question concerning when Designer had last been in a manufacturing plant in the US, then went on to answer your own question.
> You have absolutely no way of knowing if that is true.
> Why not respond to the section of my post that addressed the fact that our "non-system" is not about those who are covered through work but those who are not covered? We have had employer group health insurance for decades. That is thanks to labor unions.
> People who are employed by decent employers and prosperous companies do not need an exchange to assist them in procuring health care insurance. It is those who are caught up in the cycle of greedy people, or those businesses who think that they should be able to use their religious bias, to avoid health care coverage who need assistance in buying coverage for themselves.
> Them and the people who get inequitable treatment from insurance companies... women, people with pre-existing conditions, those who develop medical problems that insurance companies don't want to cover... those people need government intervention.


Not all employee's that work in a non-union or union shop take part in the insurance offered by the employer, they would rather pocket that money, not all uninsured people are victims of greed or religious bias or victims at all. They make a choice. By the way I do know this is true.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I didn't get to read all on this subject, I neglected to log out when I went to office. I am sure it's interesting.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

You are correct, they have made a greedy decision to opt out of health insurance coverage expecting the other taxpayers to cover their medical expenses if necessary. Now they will have to pay to assist in covering their future needs. I say YAY.



galinipper said:


> Not all employee's that work in a non-union or union shop take part in the insurance offered by the employer, they would rather pocket that money, not all uninsured people are victims of greed or religious bias or victims at all. They make a choice. By the way I do know this is true.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Me too. One thing they have going for them is all the money being given to them by Citizens United groups. Talk about prostituting yourself, these guys are more than happy to do the "bidding" of their clients. If that money dries up then who will finance them? Let's hope like M. Bachmann they will fall out of favor with their donors.


The Democrats are so afraid of the Tea Party and what they stand for that they had the IRS delay 501 status in the hopes of destroying them. That certainly didn't work. It will only make the Tea Party stronger and more united. The Tea Party needs to vote out the GOP rhinos and replace them with more members.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Your one note stupidity is noted. Nobody with a brain doesn't know that the status is in effect during the process.



soloweygirl said:


> The Democrats are so afraid of the Tea Party and what they stand for that they had the IRS delay 501 status in the hopes of destroying them. That certainly didn't work. It will only make the Tea Party stronger and more united. The Tea Party needs to vote out the GOP rhinos and replace them with more members.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

alcameron said:


> I don't know if your statement is true, but the working poor are really struggling. It's too bad employers couldn't see fit to pay a decent wage. What about raising the minimum wage legally? Guess who opposes that?


So you're saying that $15.00 is a decent wage for flipping burgers, filling fry baskets, stocking shelves in big box stores, making sandwiches, tacos, etc. If it's only a decent wage, what would be a good wage for these unskilled jobs? When these new costs are passed on to the consumer, who will be able to afford the burgers and fries then? Certainly not the people that are receiving the new "decent" wages. They will be in exactly the same position they are currently in because everything else will increase as well. Anyone with a sense for business can see this, that is why it is being opposed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Democrats are so afraid of the Tea Party and what they stand for that they had the IRS delay 501 status in the hopes of destroying them. That certainly didn't work. It will only make the Tea Party stronger and more united. The Tea Party needs to vote out the GOP rhinos and replace them with more members.


that is *really* scary


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes.



soloweygirl said:


> So you're saying that $15.00 is a decent wage for flipping burgers, filling fry baskets, stocking shelves in big box stores, making sandwiches, tacos, etc. If it's only a decent wage, what would be a good wage for these unskilled jobs? When these new costs are passed on to the consumer, who will be able to afford the burgers and fries then? Certainly not the people that are receiving the new "decent" wages. They will be in exactly the same position they are currently in because everything else will increase as well. Anyone with a sense for business can see this, that is why it is being opposed.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Look it up.



joeysomma said:


> Since when??? Website please!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Not all employee's that work in a non-union or union shop take part in the insurance offered by the employer, they would rather pocket that money, not all uninsured people are victims of greed or religious bias or victims at all. They make a choice. By the way I do know this is true.


galinipper
well then the more reason to make it a law to purchase Insurance. I am tired of paying for those who can and don't. I have no problem helping out with Taxes those who are deserving of a helping hand and give the others a kick in the butt to get off my back.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> So you're saying that $15.00 is a decent wage for flipping burgers, filling fry baskets, stocking shelves in big box stores, making sandwiches, tacos, etc. If it's only a decent wage, what would be a good wage for these unskilled jobs? When these new costs are passed on to the consumer, who will be able to afford the burgers and fries then? Certainly not the people that are receiving the new "decent" wages. They will be in exactly the same position they are currently in because everything else will increase as well. Anyone with a sense for business can see this, that is why it is being opposed.


soloweygirl
yes it is a decent and necessary wage where I live. In your neck of the woods that is another story. Gasoline I have been told once was 26c/Gallon and now is almost $ 4.00. Have people given up buying Gasoline? A nice Car was $ 2,500.00 and now more than 10x that. See fewer Cars on the road? Your argument is mute.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> yes it is a decent and necessary wage where I live. In your neck of the woods that is another story. Gasoline I have been told once was 26c/Gallon and now is almost $ 4.00. Have people given up buying Gasoline? A nice Car was $ 2,500.00 and now more than 10x that. See fewer Cars on the road? Your argument is mute.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

In other words, so long as their request is legitimate the tax exempt status is in force.



joeysomma said:


> YOU ARE WRONG!
> 
> The effective date of the exemption can revert to the date of the application. But the organization cannot function as a 501(c)(3) organization, while the application is pending.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Democrats are so afraid of the Tea Party and what they stand for that they had the IRS delay 501 status in the hopes of destroying them. That certainly didn't work. It will only make the Tea Party stronger and more united. The Tea Party needs to vote out the GOP rhinos and replace them with more members.


NO, solowey, it's the Republicans who are afraid of the Tea Party. The Tea Party has been referred to as"Economic Terrorists" willfully trying to take down the American Gov't. The Repubs need to grow some stones and stand up to them and Boehner as well. Someone needs to take that oversized gavel and whack him one upside the head.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO, solowey, it's the Republicans who are afraid of the Tea Party. The Tea Party has been referred to as"Economic Terrorists" willfully trying to take down the American Gov't. The Repubs need to grow some stones and stand up to them and Boehner as well.


He'd have to grow them pretty fast--only eleven hours until the shutdown begins. A surgical transplant might be be Boehner's only option.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone seen this? Pretty funny.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> He'd have to grow them pretty fast--only eleven hours until the shutdown begins. A surgical transplant might be be Boehner's only option.


LOL, Susan. If he chooses to shut down the government, his speakership may come to an end. As for the"old Rhinos" as solowey calls the conservatives with common sense,they have to stand up and vote against these ridiculous tactics of the Tea Party. The market is dropping rapidly.Meaning that people are losing money in their 401K's. We all know how many govt jobs will be affected. The Tea Party does not care about these people. They are like little boys and girls throwing a tantrum because they can't get everything they want.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL, Susan. If he chooses to shut down the government, his speakership may come to an end. As for the"old Rhinos" as solowey calls the conservatives with common sense,they have to stand up and vote against these ridiculous tactics of the Tea Party. The market is dropping rapidly.Meaning that people are losing money in their 401K's. We all know how many govt jobs will be affected. The Tea Party does not care about these people.


No, they don't. They won their places by promising their teabagger constituencies that they'd get Obamacare repealed--they can't back down now.

A shutdown seems inevitable at this point--any ideas on how this is going to play out?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> You are correct, they have made a greedy decision to opt out of health insurance coverage expecting the other taxpayers to cover their medical expenses if necessary. Now they will have to pay to assist in covering their future needs. I say YAY.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Tea Party is done.



soloweygirl said:


> The Democrats are so afraid of the Tea Party and what they stand for that they had the IRS delay 501 status in the hopes of destroying them. That certainly didn't work. It will only make the Tea Party stronger and more united. The Tea Party needs to vote out the GOP rhinos and replace them with more members.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL, Susan. If he chooses to shut down the government, his speakership may come to an end.


 Boehner does not have the power to shut down the government. A proposed law is sent to the floor and it is voted on. After that he sends it to the Senate. As of now, the Senate 'ponged' it back to the House. When this happened the last time, Clinton was involved with the plan. Once again, Obama played golf and has not engaged himself other than lecturing the Republicans via the TV. He is willing to negotiate with Putin. He is willing to negotiate with the terrorist president of Iran. But he will not negotiate with the Republicans....................... So I conclude that he finds working with the Russians and the terrorists is more important than working with the Republicans. He would rather shut the government down instead of admitting that Obamacare should be equal for all and no exemptions for anyone. Get rid of the exemptions, that would make the bill cleaner


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cruz has sung his swan song....Tea Party is a vocal minority. If even some moderate Republicans join the Democratic vote, they lose completely. Judging from Sen. John McCain and others, they are fed up.



Designer1234 said:


> that is *really* scary


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> galinipper
> well then the more reason to make it a law to purchase Insurance. I am tired of paying for those who can and don't. I have no problem helping out with Taxes those who are deserving of a helping hand and give the others a kick in the butt to get off my back.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No, they don't. They won their places by promising their teabagger constituencies that they'd get Obamacare repealed--they can't back down now.
> 
> A shutdown seems inevitable at this point--any ideas on how this is going to play out?


It looks like Boehner will do as he always does. They are still trying to delay the ACA for a year and that is what they are sending back to the senate. I don't think they are going to meet the deadline.so ultimately the government will shut down. The Dems agreed to the repub budget numbers if they funded the gov't and leave health care alone.The Republicans slammed the door on their own numbers!! WE agreed to their budget and they turned the offer down! Idiots!!
This is a very dangerous move for our economy.
Now Cantor is saying it isn't fair that congress is not included in a health care coverage that he as a representative continuously votes against! They are all nuts and must be voted out of office next year.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO, solowey, it's the Republicans who are afraid of the Tea Party. The Tea Party has been referred to as"Economic Terrorists" willfully trying to take down the American Gov't. The Repubs need to grow some stones and stand up to them and Boehner as well. Someone needs to take that oversized gavel and whack him one upside the head.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep. The repubs shut down the government. 
They eventually cave after causing grief to many voters. Then they try to do the same thing for the debt ceiling. I hear our major investors, the Chinese, are most unhappy about what they're doing. Very stupid risks. This should guarantee the Republican Party will have some serious regrouping to do, and Democrats will own the White House for decades plus possibly both houses of Congress.



susanmos2000 said:


> No, they don't. They won their places by promising their teabagger constituencies that they'd get Obamacare repealed--they can't back down now.
> 
> A shutdown seems inevitable at this point--any ideas on how this is going to play out?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Too little too late.



lovethelake said:


> Boehner does not have the power to shut down the government. A proposed law is sent to the floor and it is voted on. After that he sends it to the Senate. As of now, the Senate 'ponged' it back to the House. When this happened the last time, Clinton was involved with the plan. Once again, Obama played golf and has not engaged himself other than lecturing the Republicans via the TV. He is willing to negotiate with Putin. He is willing to negotiate with the terrorist president of Iran. But he will not negotiate with the Republicans....................... So I conclude that he finds working with the Russians and the terrorists is more important than working with the Republicans. He would rather shut the government down instead of admitting that Obamacare should be equal for all and no exemptions for anyone. Get rid of the exemptions, that would make the bill cleaner


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

damemary said:


> Cruz has sung his swan song....Tea Party is a vocal minority. If even some moderate Republicans join the Democratic vote, they lose completely. Judging from Sen. John McCain and others, they are fed up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Too little too late.


What else could you expect, dame? They have no problem shaming our country by not paying our bills, tanking the economy, and hurting hundreds of thousands of Americans in the process. You are right. They are too little.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Too little too late.


Yes, I sense a hint of desperation suddenly creeping in. Guess a certain someone is watching the stock market tremble and sway in the oncoming political monsoon. That's one satisfaction, at least--the KP Teabaggers have no one but themselves and their "champions" to blame for this.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

What is so ridiculous about this is that the ACA goes live tomorrow no if's and buts about it.
Shutting down the government over this is stupidity at it's best. It won't change anything.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, I sense a hint of desperation suddenly creeping in. Guess a certain someone is watching the stock market tremble and sway in the oncoming political monsoon. That's one satisfaction, at least--the KP Teabaggers have no one but themselves and their "champions" to blame for this.


Yeah, I notice they aren't posting today.They must be very, very ashamed of what their'party' is doing to this country.
Pres will be speaking any minute now. CNN,MSNBC.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> What is so ridiculous about this is that the ACA goes live tomorrow no if's and buts about it.
> Shutting down the government over this is stupidity at it's best. It won't change anything.


No, it won't. And it makes it all too obvious that this is an act of political and economic terrorism on the part of Cruz and his cronies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yeah, I notice they aren't posting today.Theymust be very, very ashamed.


Ashamed--and frantic. In my mind's eye I can see them hunched over their adding machines calculating how much this piece of political stupidity is going to cost them.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

If the gov does shut down, it could cost this country over 2 billion dollars. Strange that the same people who want to shut it down are the same ones who constantly whine about the national debt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Ashamed--and frantic. In my mind's eye I can see them hunched over their adding machines calculating how much this piece of political stupidity is going to cost them.


Yes, them and them only.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

"The fact that we are here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. It is a sign that the US Government cannot pay its own bills. It is a sign that we now depend on ongoing financial assistance from foreign countries to finance our Government's reckless fiscal policies. Increasing America's debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that, 'the buck stops here.' Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better."
~ Senator Barack H. Obama, March 2006


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> "The fact that we are here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. It is a sign that the US Government cannot pay its own bills. It is a sign that we now depend on ongoing financial assistance from foreign countries to finance our Government's reckless fiscal policies. Increasing America's debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that, 'the buck stops here.' Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better."
> ~ Senator Barack H. Obama, March 2006


Yeah, yeah, you posted this before. But do you realize that we are paying off the debts that prior presidents ran up? The debt has gone down and now we will add 2 billion or more to it by the Tea Party's decision to shut down our government.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Boehner does not have the power to shut down the government. A proposed law is sent to the floor and it is voted on. After that he sends it to the Senate. As of now, the Senate 'ponged' it back to the House. When this happened the last time, Clinton was involved with the plan. Once again, Obama played golf and has not engaged himself other than lecturing the Republicans via the TV. He is willing to negotiate with Putin. He is willing to negotiate with the terrorist president of Iran. But he will not negotiate with the Republicans....................... So I conclude that he finds working with the Russians and the terrorists is more important than working with the Republicans. He would rather shut the government down instead of admitting that Obamacare should be equal for all and no exemptions for anyone. Get rid of the exemptions, that would make the bill cleaner


The people who would hold the government hostage until their demands are met are the real terrorists here. Guess who that would be?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Teddy Cruz and his minions, right al?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The people who would hold the government hostage until their demands are met are the real terrorists here. Guess who that would be?


She really gets her undies in a bunch when the president plays golf.
LTL, everything that is wrong with the world is because our president plays golf like many presidents before him. Petty, petty, petty............................and a totally ridiculous statement for you to make continuously.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Teddy Cruz and his minions, right al?


It's time for them to use their brains instead of running on pure emotion. Anyone with half a brain knows that shutting down the government is a very bad idea. Why do they think that a small minority ought to be able to get its way?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> It's time for them to use their brains instead of running on pure emotion. Anyone with half a brain knows that shutting down the government is a very bad idea. Why do they think that a small minority ought to be able to get its way?


Beats me,al. But in getting their way they will be hurting the people of this country. I've said it before and I'll say it again now.
This Tea Party claims to love America, but their actions show that they clearly hate Americans.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Instead of debating, perhaps you could just say why you think this is important.



joeysomma said:


> I explained that they can not give receipts for tax purposes while it is pending.
> 
> The IRS will not accept a tax receipt unless the organization has been *approved* for 501(c)(3) or similar status. They would not be able to give a tax receipt for something that was donated after the application was filed and it is now 3+ years later and they are finally approved. That tax year will be closed. And some organizations have been waiting for more than 3 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Um, this week's foolishness is not about the national debt, it is about the annual budget. 
The debt ceiling silliness is a couple of weeks down the road.



lovethelake said:


> "The fact that we are here today to debate raising America's debt limit is a sign of leadership failure. It is a sign that the US Government cannot pay its own bills. It is a sign that we now depend on ongoing financial assistance from foreign countries to finance our Government's reckless fiscal policies. Increasing America's debt weakens us domestically and internationally. Leadership means that, 'the buck stops here.' Instead, Washington is shifting the burden of bad choices today onto the backs of our children and grandchildren. America has a debt problem and a failure of leadership. Americans deserve better."
> ~ Senator Barack H. Obama, March 2006


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> NO, solowey, it's the Republicans who are afraid of the Tea Party. The Tea Party has been referred to as"Economic Terrorists" willfully trying to take down the American Gov't. The Repubs need to grow some stones and stand up to them and Boehner as well. Someone needs to take that oversized gavel and whack him one upside the head.


Bratty Patty
When you have no XXXXX most likely you have nothing else and therefore whacking him on the head won't hurt. You are right, the mainstream Republicans are scared but not of the Tea Partiers but of the money that comes from the Koch Brothers which governs the Tea Party. It all gets back to the asinine Supreme Court decision. Most likely the most dangerous decision any Supreme Court ever handed us as a Nation.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Beats me,al. But in getting their way they will be hurting the people of this country. I've said it before and I'll say it again now.
> This Tea Party claims to love America, but their actions show that they clearly hate Americans.


Bratty Patty
they hate many more than the 47% Romney thoroughly disliked.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> because
> jelun2 wrote:
> "Your one note stupidity is noted. Nobody with a brain doesn't know that the status is in effect during the process."
> 
> And she was wrong.


joeysomma
you lost it long ago, rethink what you are trying to say. Lordy, Lordy you are troubled.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

She can't say why it is important, damemary, because it isn't. 
When people make donations of any size they know it, I know when I do. 
I am guessing that you know when you do. 
S/he is just... well, I cannot say I will be in trouble.


damemary said:


> Instead of debating, perhaps you could just say why you think this is important.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> When you have no XXXXX most likely you have nothing else and therefore whacking him on the head won't hurt. You are right, the mainstream Republicans are scared but not of the Tea Partiers but of the money that comes from the Koch Brothers which governs the Tea Party. It all gets back to the asinine Supreme Court decision. Most likely the most dangerous decision any Supreme Court ever handed us as a Nation.


You are right, Huck. This country was doing well before Citizens United.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Aren't you the one who tells us all the time that you are a tax preparer? Please let us know where, I have an idea, because I certainly don't want my taxes done by any agency that would hire you.


joeysomma said:


> because
> jelun2 wrote:
> "Your one note stupidity is noted. Nobody with a brain doesn't know that the status is in effect during the process."
> 
> And she was wrong.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> She really gets her undies in a bunch when the president plays golf.
> LTL, everything that is wrong with the world is because our president plays golf like many presidents before him. Petty, petty, petty............................and a totally ridiculous statement for you to make continuously.


Bratty Patty
don't you get it? Please, it is so simple. All previous Presidents took MANY vacations and many hours to relax. President Barack Obama however is not entitled to it because, guess the because, he is not all white. He must do slave labor and be on the job around the clock. It is that black thing they want to point out every turn of the way. Well, they shall have many surprises down the road. Their glorious days are coming to an end and Ted Cruz is speeding up the process.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> don't you get it? Please, it is so simple. All previous Presidents took MANY vacations and many hours to relax. President Barack Obama however is not entitled to it because, guess the because, he is not all white. He must do slave labor and be on the job around the clock. It is that black thing they want to point out every turn of the way. Well, they shall have many surprises down the road. Their glorious days are coming to an end and Ted Cruz is speeding up the process.


Why they let him is beyond me. Susan's cartoon above says it all.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Nor the word L E A D E R S H I P !


Lukelucy said:


> Right. So, so sad. They also said that he is off playing golf. One person said that it was a statement that he is not willing to put the work in, the negotiation time that is needed - i.e. he's not doing his job. That Obama is sending a message that he is not budging. It was also stated that it is the president's job to negotiate. Obama doesn't know the definition of that word: negotiate.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't say any of that was wrong. 
People can either take their chances, claim the deduction and hope that the approval comes through, they can wait and file an amended return, or as with most people who would be giving money to these itsy bitsy entities forget it since they don't donate enough to anyone to qualify for a separate deduction and they take the standard deduction anyway.



joeysomma said:


> I explained that they can not give receipts for tax purposes while it is pending.
> 
> The IRS will not accept a tax receipt unless the organization has been *approved* for 501(c)(3) or similar status. They would not be able to give a tax receipt for something that was donated after the application was filed and it is now 3+ years later and they are finally approved. That tax year will be closed. And some organizations have been waiting for more than 3 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

So what is the verdict tonite? Are we ignoing these flaming idiots and enjoying ourselves or are we letting them yank our chains?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

RUKnitting


> Nor the word L E A D E R S H I P !
> 
> 
> > Lukelucy wrote:
> ...


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Not to mention, Bratty Patty, that for these RWNs to expect that the POTUS is going to do direct negotiations with the legislative branch is just amateur hour thinking. 
I was on the negotiating team of my union while Mitt Romney (ugh) was governor of Mass., never once did he enter into negotiations with our team. His labor team did the day to day work, on the federal level just as on the state level equals negotiate... House of Reps with each other, senators with each other... teams from either house ... well, you know. I don't have to tell YOU.



BrattyPatty said:


> RUKnitting
> 
> 
> > Nor the word L E A D E R S H I P !
> ...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> So what is the verdict tonite? Are we ignoing these flaming idiots and enjoying ourselves or are we letting them yank our chains?


Definitely enjoying ourselves is on the menu tonite, jelun!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Nor the word L E A D E R S H I P !


There's no negotiating with that bunch of rabble-rousers. The president has tried and tried and has always been rebuffed. Now we're at the point of no negotiations; they missed their many chances. The ACA is non-negotiable.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> There's no negotiating with that bunch of rabble-rousers. The president has tried and tried and has always been rebuffed. Now we're at the point of no negotiations; they missed their many chances. The ACA is non-negotiable.


Thank God for that! Too bad they had to take it to such extremes. Maybe Boehner will surprise everybody and come to his senses(what little sense he has).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jelun2 said:


> Aren't you the one who tells us all the time that you are a tax preparer? Please let us know where, I have an idea, because I certainly don't want my taxes done by any agency that would hire you.


jelun2
scary thought that she could be a Tax Preparer. Probably took an H &R Block Course and was never hired because of poor performance. Know a couple of those quite well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> There's no negotiating with that bunch of rabble-rousers. The president has tried and tried and has always been rebuffed. Now we're at the point of no negotiations; they missed their many chances. The ACA is non-negotiable.


alcameron
there will never be any return to our government's business as long at the Koch Brothers dictate what the Tea Partiers in Washington must do. The Cruz/Ryan/Cantor bunch is scared out of their wits because they lost their Soul to money and can't escape its claws. They are hostages and are doing the same to WE THE PEOPLE. We MUST remember this in 2014 and 2016. Voting them out of our business is more important than ever.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Why on earth would you choose to get together with these women?

Time is too precious to spend it with the likes of people whose company you don't enjoy.



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> had a gettogether with some very wealthy women (not by choice) and they all complained about having to pay taxes and
> help support the needy (which they call takers) while they think nothing about spending $ 1.200.00 for a plain Jacket or $ 875.00 for a pair of shoes they may never wear. Staunch Republicans and then there was me a happy non-Republican with a bunch of always miserable women. And those women are trying to tell their underpaid help that they are suffering under Obama and therefore cannot afford to pay them a quarter an hour more. Never ever pitch in when their help needs help because of illness. No, they quickly replace them with someone they try to get cheaper. And as I walk among these heartless I wonder who their God is. I see GREED only.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Thank God for that! Too bad they had to take it to such extremes. Maybe Boehner will surprise everybody and come to his senses(what little sense he has).


Bratty Patty
Boehner must be a nervous wreck. He has been beaten to a pulp by the Tea Party Nuts. These Nuts are no different then the forces which try to destroy some of their countries like some Muslims. Lets not forget the orthodox Jews either. They are very much in the corner of the Tea Party. Look behind the scenes and you see the light about these dark forces as well.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

It looks like moderate republicans are working on their own plan and may split from the GOP plan. Unfortunately the Hassert law may prevent it from going to the floor. 
Finally! Some common sense may show up in that party.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Boehner must be a nervous wreck. He has been beaten to a pulp by the Tea Party Nuts. These Nuts are no different then the forces which try to destroy some of their countries like some Muslims. Lets not forget the orthodox Jews either. They are very much in the corner of the Tea Party. Look behind the scenes and you see the light about these dark forces as well.


Anyone dare to guess how many martinis he's downed today?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Why on earth would you choose to get together with these women?
> 
> Time is too precious to spend it with the likes of people whose company you don't enjoy.


RUKnitting
I actually do it frequently and they know me quite well. Where do you think I get so much insight? I always try to go to the source. We do have one very worthy cause we support and they can never refrain from telling me how right they are politically. Always trying to convert me. Not a chance in Hell. They probably have been hoping for me to drop out. Won't happen either. The more they try the more anchored I become.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It looks like moderate republicans are working on their own plan and may split from the GOP plan. Unfortunately the Hassert law may prevent it from going to the floor.
> Finally! Some common sense may show up in that party.


What's a "moderate republican?"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anyone dare to guess how many martinis he's downed today?


Bratty Patty
not even he remembers by now.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Definitely enjoying ourselves is on the menu tonite, jelun!


Absolutely. The situation in Washington is alarming, certainly--but oh what joy to see those Teabaggers exposed for what they are: greedy selfish men and women who would rather shut down the government than allow millions of uninsured Americans to gain access to health care!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> What's a "moderate republican?"


One who is not extreme,one who is not a Tea Party member, and one who understands why they are in congress? Or at least know what their job in congress is.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

alcameron said:


> What's a "moderate republican?"


alcameron
I still have hopes that they will emerge. There are some scared to death to reveal themselves at this time however.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Anyone dare to guess how many martinis he's downed today?


Probably has an IV alcohol drip going directly into his veins.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably has an IV alcohol drip going directly into his veins.


LOL ! I wondered what that bulge was around the left side of his waist!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

YIPPEE!!


BrattyPatty said:


> Definitely enjoying ourselves is on the menu tonite, jelun!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOLI wondered what that bulge was around the left side of his waist!


Maybe he's packing heat!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

BFM And what is your reference.



Huckleberry said:


> Someone quoted Dr. Ben Carson.
> 
> Well I just want to state that only 0.025% of his Colleagues agree with him. Not a strong number is it.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOLI wondered what that bulge was around the left side of his waist!


Well, whatever gets him through the night. This must be hell for him--those teabaggers are making him look like a trained monkey.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I asked this a few days ago and didn't get a straight answer. Both Democrats and republicans voted for the ACA.
If it is so bad, why didn't they vote against it to begin with? Why 4 years later after it has been enacted as law and deemed constitutional by the Supreme Court?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

That would be someone who only pretends to want small government, who says on the campaign trail that they abhor abortion but understand that is a woman's right to choose... people who get it that to govern means to keep the government open. 


alcameron said:


> What's a "moderate republican?"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Maybe he's packing heat!


Heat in the form of warm gin, vodka, and vermouth?
Stirred but not shaken? Wonder where he hides the olives.....
We all know he has no onions.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> That would be someone who only pretends to want small government, who says on the campaign trail that they abhor abortion but understand that is a woman's right to choose... people who get it that to govern means to keep the government open.


But I can't name 5 . . . .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, whatever gets him through the night. This must be hell for him--those teabaggers are making him look like a trained monkey.


That can be his next job if he can find an organ grinder. :XD:


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I think that is because they don't dare say a word for fear they will be primaried and lose another seat to Dems.


alcameron said:


> But I can't name 5 . . . .


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Heat in the form of warm gin, vodka, and vermouth?
> Stirred but not shaken? Wonder where he hides the olives.....


No doubt Cruz is in charge of the supply. He tossed one in the air each time Boehner sits up and speaks.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> I think that is because they don't dare say a word for fear they will be primaried and lose another seat to Dems.


Interesting thought , jelun. 
Oh dang! The repubulican revolt vote failed. Looks like it's shutting down ladies.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> I still have hopes that they will emerge. There are some scared to death to reveal themselves at this time however.


There are these two--at least they sound sane.

"Rep. Charles Dent, R-Pa., said he was willing to vote for stand-alone legislation that would keep the government running and contained no health care-related provisions. "I would be supportive of it, and I believe the votes are there in the House to pass it at that point," the fifth-term congressman said.

Dent added he has been urging the Republican leadership to allow a vote along those lines.

A second Republican, Rep. Doug Lamborn of Colorado, said, "We haven't given up on Obamacare ... but for this week we may have to give up. We tried everything and Harry Reid won't budge," he said of the Senate majority leader."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Peter King from New York in my book. This a man who cares about his constituents and is sick and tired of the game-playing in the lower house.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Ooh! Another vote will be taken soon. I think I'll have a Cosmopolitan. Anyone care to join me? Or I can make you a Tequila Rose and pink grapefruit martini.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Ooh! Another vote will be taken soon. I think I'll have a Cosmopolitan. Anyone care to join me? Or I can make you a Tequila Rose and pink grapefruit martini.


Too early for me, but enjoy yourself!
Are we having fun yet?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No doubt Cruz is in charge of the supply. He tossed one in the air each time Boehner sits up and speaks.


Roflmbo :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Sounds like a Pavlov trick.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Absolutely. The situation in Washington is alarming, certainly--but oh what joy to see those Teabaggers exposed for what they are: greedy selfish men and women who would rather shut down the government than allow millions of uninsured Americans to gain access to health care!


susanmos2000
the greatest joy will be seeing Cruz falling off of his high Horse and never being able to ride happily into the Sunset. The Tea Party will learn that they temporarily can rake havoc but their tactics will have bad consequences for them in the long run. We will survive them. Our President stood firm again today. No matter how much stuff they throw at him, he emerges stronger than ever. His early Life has taught him valuable lessons. He is like the symbol of the Democratic Party, strong an DETERMINED.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Too early for me, but enjoy yourself!
> Are we having fun yet?


I never drink alone if I do drink. I shall wait until later when you can join me. :-D


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> the greatest joy will be seeing Cruz falling off of his high Horse and never being able to ride happily into the Sunset. The Tea Party will learn that they temporarily can rake havoc but their tactics will have bad consequences for them in the long run. We will survive them. Our President stood firm again today. No matter how much stuff they throw at him, he emerges stronger than ever. His early Life has taught him valuable lessons. He is like the symbol of the Democratic Party, strong an DETERMINED.


Yes, Obama was at his very best today--I caught some of his briefing today, and he sounded magnificent. We will survive this--but even if we didn't I'd rather go down fighting than give in to those selfish bigoted Tea Baggers. They're an absolute disgrace.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, Obama was at his very best today--I caught some of his briefing today, and he sounded magnificent. We will survive this--but even if we didn't I'd rather go down fighting than give in to those selfish bigoted Tea Baggers. They're an absolute disgrace.


You can say that again, Susan! We have always paid our bills and these dumba--es are willing to ruin our credit rating and make us look bad in the eyes of the rest of the world. What congress says and does are 2 different things altogether

Huck, I agree.President was very strong today with his message and sticking to his guns.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I wonder how many congressmen/women will not accept paychecks during this shutdown. There is one that I know of, but can't remember his name. He's that little chubby guy with a gap in his front teeth from Texas. He is a Tea Party member, don't ya know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I asked this a few days ago and didn't get a straight answer. Both Democrats and republicans voted for the ACA.
> If it is so bad, why didn't they vote against it to begin with? Why 4 years later after it has been enacted as law and deemed constitutional by the Supreme Court?


Because you're wrong and asked yet another stupid question presented as a fact so it was easy to ignore you again.

*Not ONE Republican voted in the House OR the Senate for the ACA. *

House passed Senate's bill 3/21/10 291-212 Zero Repub Yeas

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2010/roll165.xml

http://www.opencongress.org/vote/2010/h/165

Senate passed Dec 24, 2009 60-30 Zero Repub Yeas

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/votes/111-2009/s396


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> BFM And what is your reference.


RUKnitting
check it, I did as I do everything. Ever see me ask you? I do my own homework. I enjoy doing it.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

I am afraid that for once she is right. 
I think it is thought of as a bi-partisan bill because it was originally a Republican idea. 
It was their response to the Hillary Clinton plan of the mid 90s.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Because you're wrong and asked yet another stupid question presented as a fact so it was easy to ignore you again.
> 
> *Not ONE Republican voted in the House OR the Senate for the ACA. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, whatever gets him through the night. This must be hell for him--those teabaggers are making him look like a trained monkey.


susanmos2000
I am certain that he was elected to that position because he is a weakling.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

STATUE OF LIBERTY

will the Republicans be proud to shut down of all things the Statue of Liberty? Will she from now on be seen as having been kidnapped by the Republicans? Disgraceful.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Peter King from New York in my book. This a man who cares about his constituents and is sick and tired of the game-playing in the lower house.


Bratty Patty
King is not on my "favorite" list but I applaud him for having XXXXX for saying exactly what he thinks. Once this is over more and more Republicans may speak like King because their Constituents will demand an end to this idiocy. Just wait for the reaction of the Stock Market. That will disturb some stuff.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> King is not on my "favorite" list but I applaud him for having XXXXX for saying exactly what he thinks. Once this is over more and more Republicans may speak like King because their Constituents will demand an end to this idiocy. Just wait for the reaction of the Stock Market. That will disturb some stuff.


Actually I believe the Tea Bagger idiocy will come to an end at 12:01 AM tomorrow, when Americans go to the exchange and start enrolling in plans. There's no way people will allow themselves to be dumped off the rolls at that point.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because you're wrong and asked yet another stupid question presented as a fact so it was easy to ignore you again.
> 
> *Not ONE Republican voted in the House OR the Senate for the ACA. *
> 
> ...


Well, then, that explains all the bitterness on their part. Too bad for them that it is starting up tomorrow. Hey Beezelbub, there is no such thing as a stupid question. Didn't your teacher ever tell you that? I do stand corrected.
BTW, Cherf, you didn't ignore me, did you? I guess it wasn't all that easy to ignore me as you posted above. Are you drinking? Or just the same diabolical liar you always are? Maybe too many paint fumes?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually I believe the Tea Bagger idiocy will come to an end at 12:01 AM tomorrow, when Americans go to the exchange and start enrolling in plans. There's no way people will allow themselves to be dumped off the rolls at that point.


I agree, Susan. People have waited a long time for this. I can see Ted Kennedy smiling from above or up from down below.The plan is here to stay no matter what shenanigans the Tea Baggers try to pull. Just heard on the news that Republican congressmen are trying to cut the insurance out from their staff members. How mean and spiteful can they possibly be?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, then, that explains all the bitterness on their part. Too bad for them that it is starting up tomorrow. Hey Beezelbub, there is no such thing as a stupid question. Didn't your teacher ever tell you that?


Actually, I think it's pretty funny. It's true that not one Republican voted for ACA, but a growing number of them are trying desperately to forget their staunch opposition to it now that a shutdown is looming. "Not worth shutting the government down over" "We can deal with it next week" "Obamacare will fail on its own" bleah bleah bleah.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I agree, Susan. People have waited a long time for this. I can see Ted Kennedy smiling from above.The plan is here to stay no matter what shenenigans the Tea Baggers try to pull. Just heard on the news that Republican congressmen are trying to pull the insurance out from under their staffs. How mean and spiteful can they possibly be?


I'm sure we don't want to find out--nothing is too much for these folks if it gets them what they want!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Actually, I think it's pretty funny. It's true that not one Republican voted for ACA, but a growing number of them are trying desperately to forget their staunch opposition to it now that a shutdown is looming. "Not worth shutting the government down over" "We can deal with it next week" "Obamacare will fail on its own" bleah bleah bleah.


Did you see Eric Cantor whining earlier about not being able to get on the plan? A plan he voted to repeal 42 times. Nuts!
I admit that I was wrong about the ACA vote. Hey, we all mistakes.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Did you see Eric Cantor whining earlier about not being able to get on the plan? A plan he voted to repeal 42 times. Nuts!
> I admit that I was wrong about the ACA vote. Hey, we all mistakes.


No kidding! I once started tallying Cherf's--both mistakes and outright whoppers. Sent her to the showers when she struck herself out with three in the space of a few hours.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> No kidding! I once started tallying Cherf's--both mistakes and outright whoppers. Sent her to the showers when she struck herself out with three in the space of a few hours.


Only 3???? LOL :XD: I'll admit when I am wrong.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, we do. A simple mistake is one thing, the distortions and outright lies along with the refusal to consider viewpoints that other people display is quite another. The heck with 'em if they cannot take a joke!



BrattyPatty said:


> Did you see Eric Cantor whining earlier about not being able to get on the plan? A plan he voted to repeal 42 times. Nuts!
> I admit that I was wrong about the ACA vote. Hey, we all mistakes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jelun2 said:


> Yes, we do. A simple mistake is one thing, the distortions and outright lies along with the refusal to consider viewpoints that other people display is quite another. The heck with 'em if they cannot take a joke!


Yeah, what you said! :-D


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Thumbs up, Patty! Thanks for posting that--as someone (Huck?) said last night, extremists of all religions and/or political groups have much more in common than they will admit.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Someone else is about to strike out..this from Yahoo News:

"House passes third spending bill that would hamper Obamacare  Senate to reject again"

Good gosh, are they going to keep this up all night?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Someone else is about to strike out..this from Yahoo News:
> 
> "House passes third spending bill that would hamper Obamacare  Senate to reject again"
> 
> Good gosh, are they going to keep this up all night?


Only if they keep the martinis flowing for Boehner! It has passed the point of ridiculousness now. Thay really do look pathetic at this point. Do they really think that the country is going to blame this on the president? No matter what they do, the senate and WH will not delay or defund or repeal the ACA.
Forty two times and they still waste time and taxpayer money.
I can see where the citizens and members of the military fit into their agenda. Nowhere.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm...about 2 hours and 15 minutes to go. I wonder if the Senate reject Bill #3 and throw it back in the House's lap before midnight?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmmm...about 2 hours and 15 minutes to go. I wonder if the Senate reject Bill #3 and throw it back in the House's lap before midnight?


I wouldn't be surprised. It's like a game of Time Bomb or Hot Potato!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Only if they keep the martinis flowing for Boehner!


Heehee--I bet he'll wish he had Obamacare tomorrow. I wonder if they cover detox centers?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Heehee--I bet he'll wish he had Obamacare tomorrow. I wonder if they cover detox centers?


He probably has an IV of saline in his office.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He probably has an IV of saline in his office.


And hopefully an oxygen tank! I'm sure the air is getting thin in the Capitol about now.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> .


Love the cartoon, Patty. It is interesting that the Tea Party can't see that they are no different than the guys in the cartoon. It's their way or the highway. They don't even care if they take down the whole country trying to get their way.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Love the cartoon, Patty. It is interesting that the Tea Party can't see that they are no different than the guys in the cartoon. It's their way or the highway. They don't even care if they take down the whole country trying to get their way.


Looks like Bill# 3 was sent back to the house from the senate.
Chuck Todd also said itis like a game of Hot Potato. Let's see how fast the Tea Party can get it back to the Senate.
In the words of Ingried "Oy Wey!"
Cheeky, I don't believe they care about anything except for their agenda.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Did you hear about the Republicans sending their Staffers away so that they could discuss messing with their Salaries and Health Insurance? Now that is really a smart move isn't it. I knew they were Idiots but this calls for a description far worse than Idiot. Help me out Folks. I thought they only hated most of us but their Staff who does MOST of their work? Wonder which King Clown had that bright idea. Just when you thought you heard it all, there comes another whopper. Time to Rubber Room these Nuts.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Did you hear about the Republicans sending their Staffers away so that they could discuss messing with their Salaries and Health Insurance? Now that is really a smart move isn't it. I knew they were Idiots but this calls for a description far worse than Idiot. Help me out Folks. I thought they only hated most of us but their Staff who does MOST of their work? Wonder which King Clown had that bright idea. Just when you thought you heard it all, there comes another whopper. Time to Rubber Room these Nuts.


Oy gevalt!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> .


Bratty Patty
Wonderful.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Did you hear about the Republicans sending their Staffers away so that they could discuss messing with their Salaries and Health Insurance? Now that is really a smart move isn't it. I knew they were Idiots but this calls for a description far worse than Idiot. Help me out Folks. I thought they only hated most of us but their Staff who does MOST of their work? Wonder which King Clown had that bright idea. Just when you thought you heard it all, there comes another whopper. Time to Rubber Room these Nuts.


I did hear that, Huck. Since it is their stance to shut the government down, then they should forfeit their own pay.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Teddy-Boy speaks out: it's all Harry Reid's fault! the republicans compromised twice.
When was that?


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> .


The cartoon is GREAT. I was talking to a young couple the other day and they were comparing the Tea Party and obstructionist republicans as domestic terrorists.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Teddy-Boy speaks out: it's all Harry Reid's fault! the republicans compromised twice.
> When was that?


Instead of voting to defund the ACA, they voted to delay it. That's the only one that I am aware of unless teddy counts the repeal to defund jump as a compromise.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Looks like Bill# 3 was sent back to the house from the senate.
> Chuck Todd also said itis like a game of Hot Potato. Let's see how fast the Tea Party can get it back to the Senate.
> In the words of Ingried "Oy Wey!"
> Cheeky, I don't believe they care about anything except for their agenda.


Sure seems that way. They don't have a clue what it takes to run a country. It seems as though the dumber they are the more the Tea Party electorate likes them. Want to keep it simple. They don't trust well educated and experienced people so you see who they elected. When it hits the fan it will all come flying back in their faces where it belongs. The good of the country should never come before any political party.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Did you hear about the Republicans sending their Staffers away so that they could discuss messing with their Salaries and Health Insurance? Now that is really a smart move isn't it. I knew they were Idiots but this calls for a description far worse than Idiot. Help me out Folks. I thought they only hated most of us but their Staff who does MOST of their work? Wonder which King Clown had that bright idea. Just when you thought you heard it all, there comes another whopper. Time to Rubber Room these Nuts.


Those staffers remind me of the Grinch's little dog, Max. They're being forced to pull a sleigh loaded down with goodies looted from the townspeople.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sure seems that way. They don't have a clue what it takes to run a country. It seems as though the dumber they are the more the Tea Party electorate likes them. Want to keep it simple. They don't trust well educated and experienced people so you see who they elected. When it hits the fan it will all come flying back in their faces where it belongs. The good of the country should never come before any political party.


Yes that is so true. Who knows? This could be the gunfight at the OK Corral all over again. It could be the demise of the Tea Party after this is all said and done. One can only hope, right?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Teddy-Boy speaks out: it's all Harry Reid's fault! the republicans compromised twice.
> When was that?


Good question. They don't know what compromise is. They will never take responsibility for anything. Admit nothing and just keep up their game playing. I don't want Obama or the Senate to give an inch. It's time for the T.P. darlings to grow up and lead or go home.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Has anyone seen this? Pretty funny.


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Queenmum! Sending a virtual hug your way!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes that is so true. Who knows? This could be the gunfight at the OK Corral all over again. It could be the demise of the Tea Party after this is all said and done. One can only hope, right?


Wouldn't that be wonderful. I wonder who they think they are helping by all this? I don't even think it matters to them. They are like kamikaze who are high on drugs and are willing to crash and burn for whatever the heck it is they believe in. Oh yeah, Ayn Rand's crazy ideas. She would love what they are doing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

There is one thing that I admire most about the Democratic Party. We are united. And we stand united behind our president.
Okay someone start humming the Battle Hymn of the Republic.....


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The cartoon is GREAT. I was talking to a young couple the other day and they were comparing the Tea Party and obstructionist republicans as domestic terrorists.


That's exactly what they are. They will take the country down around us. We don't need to wait for foreign terrorism to do that. The Tea Party will gladly do it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful. I wonder who they think they are helping by all this? I don't even think it matters to them. They are like kamikaze who are high on drugs and are willing to crash and burn for whatever the heck it is they believe in. Oh yeah, Ayn Rand's crazy ideas. She would love what they are doing.


Maybe Paul Ryan is channeling her. I saw him walking out of a meeting with other Repubs with a smile like the Cheshire Cat.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes that is so true. Who knows? This could be the gunfight at the OK Corral all over again.


You may be right, Patty. The latest from Yahoo News:

"House Republican leaders will request a conference committee from Senate Democrats to resolve differences on a bill to fund the government, a House GOP leadership aide told Yahoo News."

Hope the Senate has a bodyguard on hand. Could be an ambush!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong here, I am thinking that if you delay something you don't fund it, another term for defunding? No?


BrattyPatty said:


> Instead of voting to defund the ACA, they voted to delay it. That's the only one that I am aware of unless teddy counts the repeal to defund jump as a compromise.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Going back to the idea that the TP repubs will cut the hours and pull insurance from their staffers.
They are overworked and underpaid as it is. And tea baggers want to take the only benefit they have away from them?
What next? Will they be flogging the interns on a daily basis?

Susan I like your anology of the poor dog on Dr Suess's the Grinch.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Going back to the idea that the TP repubs will cut the hours and pull insurance from their staffers.
> They are overworked and underpaid as it is. And tea baggers want to take the only benefit they have away from them?
> What next? Will they be flogging the interns on a daily basis?
> 
> Susan I like your anology of thepoor dog on Dr Suess's the Grinch.


They probably already do chastise them daily. Don't want the help to get out of line. You know they are all for "right to work" and should grovel at the feet of their employers. It's the Tea Party way.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They probably already do chastise them daily. Don't want the help to get out of line. You know they are all for "right to work" and should grovel at the feet of their employers. It's the Tea Party way.


I was listening to a guest on Alex Wagner who is filling in for
Lawrence O'Donnell. This man is a former Wh economics advisor. He said that the best thing Boehner could do at this point is go along with the clean bill and get behind the real Republican . It would almost guarantee the fall of the Tea Party in the eyes of the public. Did you hear that?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Going back to the idea that the TP repubs will cut the hours and pull insurance from their staffers.
> They are overworked and underpaid as it is. And tea baggers want to take the only benefit they have away from them?
> What next? Will they be flogging the interns on a daily basis?
> 
> Susan I like your anology of the poor dog on Dr Suess's the Grinch.


It fits, doesn't it? I wish someone would send Cruz a grungy red Santa suit--not sure who his aide is, but I'm sure we could scrounge up a set of buck antlers for him or her to strap to the top of their head.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It fits, doesn't it? I wish someone would send Cruz a grungy red Santa suit--not sure who his aide is, but I'm sure we could scrounge up a set of buck antlers for him or her to strap to the top of their head.


 :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

This reminds me of an episode on the West Wing. The speaker was trying to get more than he and the Prez agreed on. The president wouldn't budge. The Government shut down. 
Do you remember that one, Cheeky?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It fits, doesn't it? I wish someone would send Cruz a grungy red Santa suit--not sure who his aide is, but I'm sure we could scrounge up a set of buck antlers for him or her to strap to the top of their head.


If he cuts his/her pay and pulls the insurance benefits, she just may want to put those antlers someplace other than Cruz's head! 
What a fun idea, Susan!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Harry is on the floor speaking now. I wish he could speak a little louder. He has always been soft spoken, but he is no wuss.
I am happy to see that they are standing up to the TP


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If he cuts his/her pay and pulls the insurance benefits, she just may want to put those antlers someplace other than Cruz's head!
> What a fun idea, Susan!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> This reminds me of an episode on the West Wing. The speaker was trying to get more than he and the Prez agreed on. The president wouldn't budge. The Government shut down.
> Do you remember that one, Cheeky?


I didn't get into West Wing, so I can't comment. I am hoping the President and the Senate let them hang themselves or maybe they will get hung up on those antlers. I may be off for a bit and see you later here if not I will see you all tomorrow. So maybe Bazinga!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I didn't get into West Wing, so I can't comment. I am hoping the President and the Senate let them hang themselves or maybe they will get hung up on those antlers. I may be off for a bit and see you later here if not I will see you all tomorrow. So maybe Bazinga!


Okay,Cheeky. If we don't see you, sweet dreams!

This laptop keyboard id giving me grief. I think I'll ask Santa for a new laptop this year.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I loved that series. So many things to be learned from it. I found out a few years later, that Lawrence O'Donnell wrote quitea few episodes and even appeared in 2 of them.



BrattyPatty said:


> Okay,Cheeky. If we don't see you, sweet dreams!
> 
> This laptop keyboard id giving me grief. I think I'll ask Santa for a new laptop this year.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not about your one note stupidity. You think anyone is wrong who you don't agree with.



joeysomma said:


> because
> jelun2 wrote:
> "Your one note stupidity is noted. Nobody with a brain doesn't know that the status is in effect during the process."
> 
> And she was wrong.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Who? What? (ching ching)(crystal toasting.)



jelun2 said:


> So what is the verdict tonite? Are we ignoing these flaming idiots and enjoying ourselves or are we letting them yank our chains?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> RUKnitting
> 
> 
> > Nor the word L E A D E R S H I P !
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember when McCain and Feingold were fighting for campaign reform? Many moons ago?



Huckleberry said:


> alcameron
> there will never be any return to our government's business as long at the Koch Brothers dictate what the Tea Partiers in Washington must do. The Cruz/Ryan/Cantor bunch is scared out of their wits because they lost their Soul to money and can't escape its claws. They are hostages and are doing the same to WE THE PEOPLE. We MUST remember this in 2014 and 2016. Voting them out of our business is more important than ever.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Why on earth would you choose to get together with these women?
> 
> Time is too precious to spend it with the likes of people whose company you don't enjoy.


Open minded people enjoy discussion. Never even thought of that? I know the answer.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Boehner is a classic drunk. He probably thinks he has it under control.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> Boehner must be a nervous wreck. He has been beaten to a pulp by the Tea Party Nuts. These Nuts are no different then the forces which try to destroy some of their countries like some Muslims. Lets not forget the orthodox Jews either. They are very much in the corner of the Tea Party. Look behind the scenes and you see the light about these dark forces as well.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A conservative who believes in some ideas outside the party line. Planned Parenthood, for example. Nelson Rockefeller is a classic example.



alcameron said:


> What's a "moderate republican?"


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or is he just glad to see you?



alcameron said:


> Maybe he's packing heat!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I see what you mean, dame. These idiots had every chance to pass the budget. It calls for conferences between Dems and Repubs. 8 times, John Boehner refused the negotiatins conferences. Now the government is officially shut down and they want a conference tomorrow. Why now?
As you said in a previous post, Too little, too late.
They did get their way in shutting the Government down.
Seems like they have wanted to do this for some time. One senator said that this shutdown could cost us moe than150 million a day. And they cry over the national debt. And where is the money coming from to pay the debt? Well now they will find out where the money comes from to add more to the debt.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Because the Koch brothers are afraid President Obama will get credit......and he shall. Kochs et al were out maneuvered.



BrattyPatty said:


> I asked this a few days ago and didn't get a straight answer. Both Democrats and republicans voted for the ACA.
> If it is so bad, why didn't they vote against it to begin with? Why 4 years later after it has been enacted as law and deemed constitutional by the Supreme Court?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Vote failed. Shutdown.



susanmos2000 said:


> There are these two--at least they sound sane.
> 
> "Rep. Charles Dent, R-Pa., said he was willing to vote for stand-alone legislation that would keep the government running and contained no health care-related provisions. "I would be supportive of it, and I believe the votes are there in the House to pass it at that point," the fifth-term congressman said.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A manhattan?



BrattyPatty said:


> Ooh! Another vote will be taken soon. I think I'll have a Cosmopolitan. Anyone care to join me? Or I can make you a Tequila Rose and pink grapefruit martini.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good for him. I'd like to see it written into law.



BrattyPatty said:


> I wonder how many congressmen/women will not accept paychecks during this shutdown. There is one that I know of, but can't remember his name. He's that little chubby guy with a gap in his front teeth from Texas. He is a Tea Party member, don't ya know.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

One Manhattan coming your way. Would like you like a cherry in it?



damemary said:


> A manhattan?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The stock and bond markets will react violently negatively if they manage to neglect to raise the debt ceiling and cause the United States to default on their debts. Unheard of. Ramifications would reverberate for years to come.



Huckleberry said:


> Bratty Patty
> King is not on my "favorite" list but I applaud him for having XXXXX for saying exactly what he thinks. Once this is over more and more Republicans may speak like King because their Constituents will demand an end to this idiocy. Just wait for the reaction of the Stock Market. That will disturb some stuff.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jelun2 said:


> Yes, we do. A simple mistake is one thing, the distortions and outright lies along with the refusal to consider viewpoints that other people display is quite another. The heck with 'em if they cannot take a joke!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> The stock and bond markets will react violently negatively if they manage to neglect to raise the debt ceiling and cause the United States to default on their debts. Unheard of. Ramifications would reverberate for years to come.


And isn't sad that they don't care about that, dame?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OOOOOO> I predict several salacious tell-all books on the way.



Huckleberry said:


> Did you hear about the Republicans sending their Staffers away so that they could discuss messing with their Salaries and Health Insurance? Now that is really a smart move isn't it. I knew they were Idiots but this calls for a description far worse than Idiot. Help me out Folks. I thought they only hated most of us but their Staff who does MOST of their work? Wonder which King Clown had that bright idea. Just when you thought you heard it all, there comes another whopper. Time to Rubber Room these Nuts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or we should take it from them.....at least for the last five years and on to the future.



BrattyPatty said:


> I did hear that, Huck. Since it is their stance to shut the government down, then they should forfeit their own pay.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

When people are frustrated and feel there is no hope to change it, what happens?



BrattyPatty said:


> Yes that is so true. Who knows? This could be the gunfight at the OK Corral all over again. It could be the demise of the Tea Party after this is all said and done. One can only hope, right?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Glory, glory halleluiah...join in!



BrattyPatty said:


> There is one thing that I admire most about the Democratic Party. We are united. And we stand united behind our president.
> Okay someone start humming the Battle Hymn of the Republic.....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Otherwise Boehner goes down with the Tea Party. Works for me.



BrattyPatty said:


> I was listening to a guest on Alex Wagner who is filling in for
> Lawrence O'Donnell. This man is a former Wh economics advisor. He said that the best thing Boehner could do at this point is go along with the clean bill and get behind the real Republican . It would almost guarantee the fall of the Tea Party in the eyes of the public. Did you hear that?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> If he cuts his/her pay and pulls the insurance benefits, she just may want to put those antlers someplace other than Cruz's head!
> What a fun idea, Susan!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Well I am sleepy and have to get up early for Brynn.
Have a great nite,ladies.See you tomorrow.


BAZINGA


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please.



BrattyPatty said:


> One Manhattan coming your way. Would like you like a cherry in it?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I keep hoping someone will step in and force them to behave. It always worked before. There are many many people who stand to lose big bucks.....from the workers with 401k's .....to Billionaires with huge stock holdings. Long range it should work out, but woe betide anyone who needs to redeem stocks or bonds in the next .....six months to 10 years, depending on the outcome.



BrattyPatty said:


> And isn't sad that they don't care about that, dame?


----------



## eucalyptusgrove (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope all you squeezed out old Tea Bag Party members are happy now that the government's been shut down. Now there will be a lot of federal employees suffering so your faction in the House could indulge in pretending you're not there to work on reasonable solutions to difficult problems. Congrats, kids. The word "treason" comes to mind when I think of what the Tea Baggers managed to do. "Terrorism" comes to mind, too, with hostages aplenty, all Americans who happen to work for the parts of the Fed Govm't that's shut down now and who are wondering how long this will go on and if they'll starve before they get back to work.

Bazinga for sure. What a long, unpleasant day.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:hunf:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

In 2010, the Supreme Court handed down one of the worst decisions in its history, Citizens United v FEC. With a narrow 5-4 vote, the Court swept away almost 100 years of precedent in campaign finance law and opened the floodgates for big corporations and wealthy individuals to pour unlimited amounts of money into our elections.

On October 8, the Supreme Court will hear a case that many are calling the next Citizens United -- a case that could completely dismantle what minimal campaign finance regulation we have left and pave the way for unlimited direct contributions to candidates by those wealthy individuals.

Every American needs to speak out for the need to restore our democracy for the people. Thats why Bernie Sanders has introduced the Democracy is for People Amendment (S.J. Res. 11) to amend the U.S. Constitution, and make it clear that the right to vote and the ability to make campaign contributions and expenditures belong only to real people, not big money and corporate special interests.

Grassroots support from organizations like People For the American Way and its members is absolutely vital to move legislation forward to undo the harm of Citizens United and related cases. Lets keep up the fight.

Sincerely,

Bernard Sanders
United States Senator (I-VT)


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> In 2010, the Supreme Court handed down one of the worst decisions in its history, Citizens United v FEC. With a narrow 5-4 vote, the Court swept away almost 100 years of precedent in campaign finance law and opened the floodgates for big corporations and wealthy individuals to pour unlimited amounts of money into our elections.
> 
> On October 8, the Supreme Court will hear a case that many are calling the next Citizens United -- a case that could completely dismantle what minimal campaign finance regulation we have left and pave the way for unlimited direct contributions to candidates by those wealthy individuals.
> 
> ...


REVOLUTION TIME COME ON!


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

They enjoy a 10% approval rating these days, something to be really proud of!


eucalyptusgrove said:


> I hope all you squeezed out old Tea Bag Party members are happy now that the government's been shut down. Now there will be a lot of federal employees suffering so your faction in the House could indulge in pretending you're not there to work on reasonable solutions to difficult problems. Congrats, kids. The word "treason" comes to mind when I think of what the Tea Baggers managed to do. "Terrorism" comes to mind, too, with hostages aplenty, all Americans who happen to work for the parts of the Fed Govm't that's shut down now and who are wondering how long this will go on and if they'll starve before they get back to work.
> 
> Bazinga for sure. What a long, unpleasant day.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205165-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

